# What watch you're wearing?



## AZPops

Since I got these in the mail this month, I've been wearing the Japanese solar/Atomic the most!


US Solar GF-1000 Men In Dark Purple Master Frogman;









Japanese Solar/Atomic GWF-1000 Master Frogman;


----------



## arek98




----------



## AZPops

arek98 said:


>




Cool Aquaracer! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## rob3rto

I still like my Breil.

Bad pic though.


----------



## välineurheilija

I dont have a picture but i wear a Luminox Original Navy SEAL Dive 3001


----------



## iapyx

Suunto X6hrt


----------



## Bullzeyebill

rob3rto said:


> I still like my Breil.
> 
> Bad pic though.



Quite the understatement. 

Bill


----------



## Isak Hawk

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sinn 656

Old pic, but that's still the one I wear every day.


----------



## subwoofer

I have the Citizen Eco-Drive Stiletto Leather Watch #AR1080-01A on my wrist right now.

My favourite watch ever, and I chose it because it is 4mm thick, solar powered, has sapphire glass, and fits into my shirt sleeve without catching.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock GW2500


----------



## badinstincts

double post...


----------



## badinstincts

Citizen eco-drive BM0334-56P
Your watch battery died? HAHAHAHA
Its cheap, strong, the only problems i had with them are the glass, I broke 2 of them. I wear the watch 24/7 even when working on my car. Oh well.


----------



## tam17

Seiko 5 "Desert Pilot" (SNK803), 7S26 auto mov't, Piero Magli strap, 4 secs/day 






Cheers


----------



## Lumens Industry

Suunto Core military and a G-Shock GA100-1A1 XL, way cool watches for under $300


Lumens Industry


----------



## Lumens Industry

here is a pic of the Suunto Core http://img.tapatalk.com/a6cd0b6a-6ddf-790f.jpg 


Lumens Industry


----------



## flatline

Timex Ironman. It's one of the smaller ones, but I'm pretty certain that the innards are all the same no matter which body you get.

Having a timer, a stop watch, and 3 different alarms has completely spoiled me. Also having one timezone set to UTC helps deal with server log files...

--flatline


----------



## välineurheilija

Lumens Industry said:


> here is a pic of the Suunto Core http://img.tapatalk.com/a6cd0b6a-6ddf-790f.jpg
> 
> Lumens Industry


Does it say where its made?


----------



## Lumens Industry

välineurheilija said:


> Does it say where its made?



It's made in Finland.

Cheers


Lumens Industry


----------



## välineurheilija

Lumens Industry said:


> It's made in Finland.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Lumens Industry


Good im glad they still make something here instead of moving all production to China


----------



## guardpost3

Oceanus 5 Motor Super Chronograph 







Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moozooh

Casio PRW-1500T-7V. It has everything I would want in a wristwatch and then some. There are a couple minor nuisances with it, including the price (over 500$ where I live), but overall I can't stop recommending this model.






Wore some old G-Shock model previously, it had served me well for the past decade.


----------



## ffemt6263

Tissot t touch expert titanium


----------



## Lumens Industry

A pic of the GShock


Lumens Industry


----------



## Wrend

flatline said:


> Timex Ironman. It's one of the smaller ones, but I'm pretty certain that the innards are all the same no matter which body you get.
> 
> Having a timer, a stop watch, and 3 different alarms has completely spoiled me. Also having one timezone set to UTC helps deal with server log files...
> 
> --flatline



Same here. Relatively inexpensive, reliable, and capable. I'm not really fond of the inverted Indiglo though, but it works well enough. I set the second time to daylight savings time to make switching back and forth even easier. My model is T5F251 and is a few years old now. I'll probably get a T409419J next and switch out its band to something I like more, perhaps the Q7B816. The band of the one I have now is starting to wear out.

I have a few other more expensive watches that I don't use and that don't work anymore.


----------



## Lee1959

Today I am wearing my RGM Sea3

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/patycake21/SS851847.jpg
Yesterday part of the say was a Seiko Chrono :

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/patycake21/SS851828.jpg

the second half of the day was my Bulova Snorkel

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/patycake21/SS851307.jpg
Have not decided which of my other ones I will wear tomorrow , watches are an even more insideous hobby than flashlights.


----------



## ConfederateScott

Before my Luminox I wore different watches on different occasions. But I love this one so much I haven't worn anything else since I bought it several years ago. The Mallard, the Citizens and the Omega can sit in the drawer and gather dust. I'll probably never wear anything else but a Luminox.


----------



## Norm

There are several images on this page that are above the permitted size please resize these images or they will be edited. 
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## ConfederateScott

Please call out which ones are in violation. I must be missing something.


----------



## F250XLT

All original (aftermarket crystal) 1971 Seiko 6105-8119...


----------



## Norm

F250XLT said:


> All original (aftermarket crystal) 1971 Seiko 6105-8119...




I have the same watch bought in Fiji in the early 70's

Norm


----------



## F250XLT

Norm said:


> I have the same watch bought in Fiji in the early 70's
> 
> Norm



Wanna sell it?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

F250XLT said:


> Wanna sell it?



LOL If Norm's like me, you couldn't afford it. 


Bill


----------



## smokinbasser

Seiko Chronograph Automatic 6139-6010 bought overseas in 1968. Had it cleaned twice, no service needed. Not worn during work as a gas turbine tech. On my wrist daily, off at night.


----------



## kaichu dento

F250XLT said:


> All original (aftermarket crystal) 1971 Seiko 6105-8119...


Nice clean appearance and I like the lowered position for the crown. Too bad there aren't more sapphire crystals available on Seiko's.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I have been using Seiko's Hardlex windows for years and they have not shown any scratches. I am not diving at 1000 meters, so I can see no issues with my EDC uses of Seiko watches. Not to say that I do not appreciate the nice Sapphire crystal on one of my auto Seiko's.

Bill


----------



## Norm

ConfederateScott said:


> Please call out which ones are in violation. I must be missing something.



It's quite simple, right click on the image and view image info to see what the dimensions are.

Your image above is 800px × 600px which is within the rules.

Cheers Norm


----------



## kaichu dento

Bullzeyebill said:


> I have been using Seiko's Hardlex windows for years and they have not shown any scratches. I am not diving at 1000 meters, so I can see no issues with my EDC uses of Seiko watches. Not to say that I do not appreciate the nice Sapphire crystal on one of my auto Seiko's.
> 
> Bill


I'm pretty hard on my watches and all the Seiko's I've ever owned have scratches all over the Hardlex. My two 
sapphire crystal watches (Seiko Ti Sportura and Longines Oposition) are the only two watches I've never had scratches on, other than the Tag I lost, but it had a sapphire crystal as well. Hardlex is good and for some may never scratch, but alas, I'm too hard on them.


----------



## F250XLT

Bullzeyebill said:


> LOL If Norm's like me, you couldn't afford it.
> 
> 
> Bill




I can always afford what I really want...


----------



## al93535

http://img.tapatalk.com/c6e4d997-d119-3a46.jpg

Citizen skyhawk Eco-drive. I love the watch. Auto updates every night from the atomic time server, solar powered, does everything and more then I need. 

I just wished I would have waited for a sale I recently seen! Humm, oh well it's still worth it.


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## rob3rto

Lumens Industry said:


> here is a pic of the Suunto Core http://img.tapatalk.com/a6cd0b6a-6ddf-790f.jpg
> 
> 
> Lumens Industry



You sure the watch isn't wearing you?


----------



## Lumens Industry

I like'em big just like my lights : )


Lumens Industry


----------



## Monocrom

Citizen BM7080-03E monopolizes my wrist over other watches in my small collection.


----------



## stjohn

*G-Shock Gulfman..*

Hi Guys,
I am wearing the Casio G-Shock Gulfman. This is easily the best working watch I have had. Purchased off ebay for a good price and works flawlessly. I wear it every day. No negative points. Solar powered and hard wearing!


cheers,
st.john


----------



## F250XLT

Norm said:


> I have the same watch bought in Fiji in the early 70's
> 
> Norm





F250XLT said:


> Wanna sell it?





Bullzeyebill said:


> LOL If Norm's like me, you couldn't afford it.
> 
> 
> Bill





F250XLT said:


> I can always afford what I really want...





Well, here it is, just got it back from IWW. New crystal, gaskets & pressure tested, it sure it pretty...Thank you Norm.


----------



## Norm

Looks fantastic Tim :twothumbs

Wanna sell it 

Norm


----------



## gunga

It's funny. I was getting into watches pretty hard for a bit, but now have stopped. I am wearing a Maratac mid pilot most days, it rides on an isofrane or a Crown and Buckle Flieger strap.

Weird. Found my EDC watch...


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> It's funny. I was getting into watches pretty hard for a bit, but now have stopped. I am wearing a Maratac mid pilot most days, it rides on an isofrane or a Crown and Buckle Flieger strap.
> 
> Weird. Found my EDC watch...



Wish I was that lucky. I'm still looking for my main one. But my Citizen is doing an excellent job of tiding me over until then.


----------



## david57strat

Kenneth Cole KC3730. It's kind of heavy, but I got used to weight pretty quickly.


----------



## F250XLT

Norm said:


> Looks fantastic Tim :twothumbs
> 
> Wanna sell it
> 
> Norm



Thanks Norm, it's definitely going to get some wrist time.


----------



## theoldbill

I have a G Shock for work, it's tough, solar powered and auto updates itself each night. 

And for home wear i have a lovely Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean that I would never have owned without my dear old Grandparents. I'll keep this forever and I'm sure it will stand the test of time. Looked at loads of other premium brand watches but kept coming back to Omega for the understated looks.

As was said earlier in the thread, watches are more addictive than flashlights!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jruser

I don't have any pictures of my own, but I wear this: http://www.seikousa.com/products/coutura/kinetic_p/snp017.html

I wanted something with no battery replacement (kinetic charging), sapphire crystal, and perpetual calendar w/ leap year adjustments. I have worn it every day for 4 years with no problems. The crystal is still flawless, though the metal housing and band show enough scuffs and dings. This was expected though as I never take it off and have made no effort to go easy on it. I am slightly displeased with the accuracy as it goes fast about 8 seconds per month. I have to change the time twice a year for daylight saving, so I use that opportunity to re-synchronize.


----------



## blackz28

Citizen CA0255-01E Eco-Drive Chronograph


----------



## Johnbeck180

My Seiko my wife got me a few years ago. I think there is an automatic version of this watch as well, mine uses a battery. Love this watch.


----------



## F250XLT

6139-6005 from '75


----------



## tatasal




----------



## dslteck

My daily.....





and the obligatory lume shot.....


----------



## cprrckwlf

What gets the most wear is a Hamilton Khaki Air Race GMT that I got a great deal on. I love the orange, the inset 24 hour display (marked T2, it can be set to a separate time zone if desired, and the internal rotating bezel. I've had it as my EDC and used it as my dive watch for years now. I also keep a Suunto Core on hand for when I'm out in the mountains (elevation and/or barometer) and various other pieces that I just like.


----------



## tam17

Got a new ultimate beater few days ago, Casio W-800 (tan display). Dirt-cheap, basic functions only, 100m WR, retro look... Good for cycling, hiking and everyday chores, no worries about being scratched or broken.

My Seiko 5 Military (SNK803) settled at 3-4 secs/day after break-in. Excellent workhorse with 7s26 movement, I just love it.

Cheers


----------



## sidecross

I wear LUM-TEC 24 hour analog watch with a Rhonda quartz movemment.


----------



## dslteck

tam17 said:


> Got a new ultimate beater few days ago, Casio W-800 (tan display). Dirt-cheap, basic functions only, 100m WR, retro look... Good for cycling, hiking and everyday chores, no worries about being scratched or broken.
> 
> My Seiko 5 Military (SNK803) settled at 3-4 secs/day after break-in. Excellent workhorse with 7s26 movement, I just love it.
> 
> Cheers



I too have a Seiko 5 (same model) and while it is on the "smaller" size range it is definitely a fantastic watch for the price with that excellent proven workhorse of a movement. Can't go wrong with that one!!!


----------



## Mr.Sun




----------



## Monocrom

Nice Panda.


----------



## ABTOMAT




----------



## Larbo

Casio Paw1300


----------



## guardpost3

Love the combo Abtomat, That Super Illuminator looks great with the two tone nato band.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Thanks. Until they discontinued it I think it was the best $45 watch you could buy.


----------



## PCC

What, no Swatches?






Its a Swatch Irony Body and Soul that I bought in December of 1999 as a Christmas present to myself. 






The only thing I don't like about it is that it uses an acrylic lens. Still, it's a nice watch that didn't cost a lot so I'm happy with it. 

I have an old gold plate Omega that my dad gave me some years ago. I need a nice leather strap for it. Any suggestions?

(edit)

Nevermind, I looked online and see that I can buy Omega straps for $300+. I went to Macy's and bought an understated black leather strap for it.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## jamesmtl514




----------



## PCC

RBR said:


> At least the Hamilton shown in this thread is a Swatch brand and any watch using an ETA movement like the Sinns and my Guinands shown here use at least a main assy supplied by Swatch.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


Body and/or souls from Swatch (like the tie in to my own Swatch?). Nice!


----------



## Monocrom

jamesmtl514 said:


>



Nice looking Railmaster XXL.


----------



## jamesmtl514

thanks, that's exactly the watch, I have my summer band on. 
the light was perfect in the car, I HAD to take a pic, first time i uploaded via my phone. I'm not sure why it's sideways... :S


----------



## RedRonin

It's either a Zodiac GMT (with a "Pepsi Cola" dial) or a Casio G-Shock Gulfman.


----------



## AVService

Luminox Yellow Face.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skelt11

Suunto Core


----------



## paul66

Tag Heuer Targa Florio


----------



## Ac7ss

Casio G-Shock GW-300




Solar, atomic set, auto light option. About 6 years old.


----------



## dmoore

*Dwatch Stingray on Isofrane
*


----------



## CouldUseALight

Good choice of bumpage




Just another wal-mart G-shock....


----------



## Yourfun2

Breitling original Blackbird.


----------



## MarkStar

My Seiko Orange Monster never leaves my wrist...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

MarkStar said:


> My Seiko Orange Monster never leaves my wrist...



What is there about those Seiko watches? I have several and sometimes can not decide which one to wear. OT here, I know. Ignore my comment for replying. I truly enjoy the different watches that show up here.

Bill


----------



## BenChiew

A Sea Dweller 24x7.


----------



## ariep

http://mykafkeasquelife.blogspot.ca/2011/11/tag-heuer-link-date-calibre6.html?m=1

TAG Heuer Link Date Calibre 6


----------



## stockae92

Seiko SBDX001 Marinemaster 300m


----------



## neutralwhite

Seiko Kinetic


----------



## windstrings

Citizen Ecodrive "powered by light" Signature Edition Grand Complication Two Tone Titanium Sapphire G910






Love this watch! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesmtl514

Omega Railmaster XXL as my daily for the last 2 years now.
I'm still madly in love with this watch.


----------



## garryt

I've not noticed that Citizen model before - very nice.
Are the pushers true screw down?


----------



## windstrings

No these aren't. Good for 100 meters though, just can't play with the buttons. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying Turtle

Same one I've been sporting for almost ten years, a Casio Edifice. Can't seem to kill it.






Geoff


----------



## kaichu dento

I like a lot of the Edifice series and that one is no exception - very nice.


----------



## kj2

G-shock GW-4000


----------



## mikeand

Sinn U2 SDR

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/22/uzuje5en.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Echo63

ABTOMAT said:


>


Great choice of watch for a Flashaholic !
and it looks very nice on that strap too

I got one 2nd hand from EDCF after my Traser started losing time
my only complaint with it is the lume dims quickly

Mine is still on the stock strap
image resized to comply with rules (and i really should know better, i dont know how that one slipped through)


----------



## Fbygden

Omega PO XL with original mesh bracelet




[/IMG]


----------



## Mags

Tissot PRC 200

The butterfly clasp leather strap is what sold me, even though nobody but myself can appreciate it


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Mags said:


> Tissot PRC 200
> 
> The butterfly clasp leather strap is what sold me, even though nobody but myself can appreciate it



And ANOTHER Main Street Starbucks frequent denizen? I just commented on another here lolz 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...utral-lights&p=4133579&viewfull=1#post4133579


----------



## 2ereacher

Just recently acquired my first G Shock, a GW7900B-1. Absolutely awesome watch! I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## Johnbaz

Had my Eco-Zilla on since my beater dive watch started acting up!!






This is the one that's acing up (stopped for ten minutes  )





A couple more pics of the Zilla, I removed the rubber strap and fitted a pair of lugs so that I could put it on a Nato..





It's a fair old lump!!





Caseback...






Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## Echo63

my Shiny (ok, dull bead blasted) new watch (i wanted a TI watch that i could just strap to my wrist and not worry about)
a Titanium Ecozilla

its titanium, built like a brick outhouse (6mm crystal, protected by the rotating bezel) solar powered (citizens ecodrive movement)

now i just need some strap adapters so i can put it on a different strap


----------



## windstrings

Very cool! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABTOMAT

New watch just showed up today--Citizen BN0100. Has that '70s Japanese diver look I like. You'll notice I'm not too creative when it comes to band choices.

Oddly enough, the LED illumination is one of the things I don't like about the Casio. Every time I tuck in my shirt, put my hand in a pocket, or wear tight gloves it goes on. And if you're in the dark and want to read your watch, you end up with this spotlight in your face. The Citizen's lume actually is legible and works pretty well.


----------



## stockae92

One of the most awesome digital watch made by Seiko


----------



## mrmacman2u

My tough-enough-to-put-nails-to-shame G-Shock GW-300 circa 2003(?). This watch has been through hell, decided it didn't see all of it the first time so it went back through again and somehow still works. :twothumbs

It's nothing fashionable, I could go so far as to call it somewhat ugly. It's not expensive as I bought it on sale for 60 bucks because I was so very sick of destroying $90+ watches in 2 years and $30 watches in one. I'd heard that G-Shock's were "real tough" and since abusive doesn't even BEGIN to describe the environment I present to watches, I decided to try one. I was thrilled to see that it was rated for heavy vibration, impacts and even scuba diving (with full button operation too!) and of course have subjected it to all of the above and much, MUCH more if the battle scars don't make it's rough life evident  

-28 below zero, 109 degrees above, spent a night at the bottom of a lake in a fluorescent dive bag, baseball, motocross, assorted farm work, chainsaw operation, sledgehammer operation, frequent swimming/diving, mountain biking (complete with wipeouts), construction work, 2 car wrecks, simple drops while putting it on, etc... etc...; I'm not TRYING to kill it, but it's shrugged off all I've thrown at it like I was a rank amateur.

Still worn daily and continues to be put through it's paces when I'm climbing and hiking, swimming, riding, fixing my car or just doing my job. Never been happier with a watch, ever. I promised myself I'd have another on order the same day if I ever manage to break this one, but I'm not going to hold my breath! :green:


----------



## Light Mage

I wear a Rolex yatchmaster in stainless steel.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I have a G-Shock that was given to me by one of our members back in 05 or so. It did not have the case protector, or cover for illumination button. I wore it for awhile and then put it away for years. I pulled it out about 3 months ago and am having a new case/illumination cover put on it, black only, as mine was from the 90's, all made and assembled in Japan. Currently I use a G-2310R Solar G-Shock on rotation, and it seems tough as nails too. Made in China.

Bill


----------



## TIMEBNDIT




----------



## Tsportmat

This at the moment. Also ordered a GasGasBones strap for it.






I also wear an orange Traser Diver and a GShock. Sometimes an old Seiko titanoum chronograph/alarm too.


----------



## DrScum

Padron Vuelta.... http://padronwatchco.com/m/padronwatches/vuelta25.html


----------



## thejames

From left to right: casual watch (G-Shock GA-110FC), smart watch (Seiko Orange Monster with Hirsch strap), work watch (G-Shock GW-3500BB).


----------



## 8kGoodEnuff

Lumens Industry said:


> Suunto Core military and a G-Shock GA100-1A1 XL, way cool watches for under $300
> 
> 
> Lumens Industry



This is a great looking watch.

Just had a question... how accurate are the temperature readings considering the sensor is on the underside rim of the watch? Wouldn't skin temperature skew the actual outdoor temperature?

Thanks.


----------



## stockae92

All watches with temperature sensor will get affected by body temp when wearing it on your wrist. For accurate reading, you need to set the watch down for about 15 to 20 min.



8kGoodEnuff said:


> This is a great looking watch.
> 
> Just had a question... how accurate are the temperature readings considering the sensor is on the underside rim of the watch? Wouldn't skin temperature skew the actual outdoor temperature?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## horgerg

Breitling Headwind.
Love this watch, it's perfect for me.


----------



## bjt3833

Casio PAW-1500t
My first watch over $150 and it's solid titanium goodness with way more than a watch needs. Hey, if we only had what we "needed" we wouldn't be flashoholics or any other obsessive collector of the things we want. :buddies:


----------



## Kilovolt

Casio GA-1000FC-1AER


----------



## Chronos

Stainless Rolex Daytona today


----------



## ColdZero

My 1989 issued British Army CWC G10










TagHeuer my wife gave me for my 40th.


----------



## yeoj251

no pics yet---I've been wearing a Casio GW-500A. Atomic Solar. Works Great, haven't had any problems, and the best part...No Batteries to buy

Enjoy The Day

Yeoj


----------



## riccardo

Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari Grande Taille Gold Car Collection


----------



## okester

What I'm wearing now is the same as shown in this pic (which was taken at 10:10 local time on 10 Oct '10...).  It was outta focus because I used a camera on a cellphone. The second hand was also pointing at the 2, but the timestamp from the cellphone might not've been synced up with the atomic clock (to which I set the watch).

It's just a simple Relic... What's fun to me is that I thought it was some knock-off of Fossil, since it had a similar name, but google let me know that Relic was Fossil's department store brand. Also fun minutia? Fossil was founded by the brothers of the guy who founded Retro 1951. Seems they all wanted to make products at first that hearkened to previous times...


----------



## PCC

PCC said:


> What, no Swatches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Swatch Irony Body and Soul that I bought in December of 1999 as a Christmas present to myself.


Update: managed to kill it. Dropped it onto my hardwood floor from about 18" and now it only moves when I'm winding it. I'm not going to get another once since my wife's store now sells Seiko, Citizen, Bulova, and Movado. She's already said that she's going to get me a Movado, though, I'd prefer a more utilitarian Seiko or Citizen solar (employee discounts FTW!).


----------



## PCC

So, I guess this falls under the "careful what you wish for" category. Last night my wife gave me a titanium Seiko that she got as a way of thanks for selling a bunch of watches at her store. This watch is feathery light and should be tough as nails. That leaves my dad's Omega as my dress watch and the Seiko as my EDC. I told her I don't want a Movado anymore as I don't need another watch.


----------



## kaichu dento

PCC said:


> So, I guess this falls under the "careful what you wish for" category. Last night my wife gave me a titanium Seiko that she got as a way of thanks for selling a bunch of watches at her store. This watch is feathery light and should be tough as nails. That leaves my dad's Omega as my dress watch and the Seiko as my EDC. I told her I don't want a Movado anymore as I don't need another watch.


Can we have a picture of it? I'm also wearing a titanium Seiko with sapphire crystal which I should post a picture of too.


----------



## mhpreston

Here you go. I had this on the other day.


----------



## PCC

kaichu dento said:


> Can we have a picture of it? I'm also wearing a titanium Seiko with sapphire crystal which I should post a picture of too.


Here's the Seiko followed by the Omega.


----------



## hassiman

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titainium. This is a really tough watch. My EDC and I beat the hell out of it. Waterproof to 1,000 meters. All of the hands and numbers are marked with tritium capsules that stay quite brite for 25+ years. Accurate to certified chronograph standards. I highly recommend Ball watches.


----------



## Echo63

Still wearing my Citizen Titanium "Ecozilla"

Its a big watch, but I am used to it now (it's pretty light), and love it's big easy to read hands, excellent Lume, and I don't have to worry about batteries - just go out in the sun occassionally.





And here it is on my wrist at work (this is a "test shot" looking at the way the sunlight is acting, and how the shadows are falling, before doing a portrait)


----------



## mhpreston

I'm on to an Ice watch now - from Belgium. It's a bright colour!


----------



## mhpreston

Here's a pic (from the website). It's XL size.


----------



## hkenawy

just bought a timex expedition


----------



## 22hornet

I bought a Baume&Mercier Riviera in 1991 and I have been wearing it ever since. It is beautifully made and flat so it does'nt hang up under a shirt's sleeve.


----------



## Monocrom

22hornet said:


> I bought a Baume&Mercier Riviera in 1991 and I have been wearing it ever since. It is beautifully made and flat so it doesn't hang up under a shirt's sleeve.



Nice! B&M in particular has an excellent reputation for customer service that much more expensive luxury brands don't.

I took a serious look at their current line-up of mechanical watches, but sadly couldn't find anything that appealed to me.


----------



## mhpreston

My best dress watch. American Tank XL...


----------



## jonwkng

I've got my Casio ProTrek PRG-250T. Wearing it 24/7. 365 days a year. Usually only comes off for MRI machines.


----------



## Barbarian

I have been rotating these two Citizen watches. Both are atomic, Eco-Drive, and sapphire window.


----------



## mhpreston

Nice Citizens! This is my fav travelling watch - light, easy to read and the trits make it excellent for anything tactical, although I am far too old for any of that hoo ha...


----------



## mhpreston

Now you've started me off... This is meant to be my up-do-date computer watch. Packed with features but I struggle with the UI.


----------



## mhpreston

Some of you may not have seen this one before. A freebie but too small for my wrist...


----------



## mhpreston

Work watch. Shame they don't do this style anymore...


----------



## mhpreston

Something for the weekend, Sir? This is Euro subtle...


----------



## Barbarian

^ Keep them coming.

Here are a couple more that are in the rotation.










I actually like the Seiko pictured better than my Orange Monster. I like the dark accents on this piece.

The Bulova Precisionist is big, bold, and beautiful. A co-worker called it a hubcap 

My poor camera and photography skills don't do justuce to any of the 4 watches I posted.


----------



## lightcycle1

You guys arent going to believe this.
On our way to the campground today, I stopped at a barn where an old guy has an occasional barn sale. Bunch of antiques, miscellaneous junk, etc. Theres a glass case with a bunch of old cigarette lighters, costume jewlery, small stuff and a tray of old watches, mostly junk. I asked to pick through the watch tray while my SO was browsing around.
There was a watch with a SS oyster style bracelet, I could tell it was a better watch but my eyes are bad and I couldnt tell what it was. I happen to have a B+L watchmakers loupe in my flashlight case in the car which I went to get. 
Came back and checked out the watch. A black dial SS case and bracelet Zodiac SeaWolf Swiss automatic, late 60's or early 70's vintage, 90-95% condition, running amd keeping perfect time. Original bracelet, Zodiac signed clasp and crown, rotating bezel, no pitting whatsoever.
Damm near perfect condition, acrylic crystal just needs some fine scratches polished out. Dial is perfect.
Amazing barn find.

Price???? How about $10 bucks says the old man.

I said sold and VERY happily and quickly.handed over a ten spot holding back any reaction.








Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhpreston

Barbarian said:


> ^ Keep them coming.
> 
> 
> I actually like the Seiko pictured better than my Orange Monster. I like the dark accents on this piece.



Nice - I've turned Orange too, thanks to that ICE Watch. My Dad bought me my first decent watch when he was away on an overseas business trip - it ws a Seiko, so they have had a special place in my heart!


----------



## Nicola

Suunto Observer for every day





and I have a 1974 Omega Speedsonic chronometer (a.k.a. "lobster tail")






It's a quite unusual Speedmaster/Seamaster Omega watch with same tuning fork movement of Bulova Accutron.

Here is a "review" if you are interested: 

http://loncar.dk/Filer_til_darkos_side/General_for_page/speedsonic_review.pdf


----------



## Monocrom

lightcycle1 said:


> Price???? How about $10 bucks says the old man.
> 
> I said sold and VERY happily and quickly.handed over a ten spot holding back any reaction.



Nice find!


----------



## lightcycle1

Monocrom said:


> Nice find!



On the right is a classic Bulova 17j 10k RGP case hand winder I bought for 5 bucks along with the $10 Zodiac SeaWolf automatic. That Bulova is in exceptional condition as well. 90%. On what appears to be its original lizard skin strap. It wasnt running at the barn but I bought it anyway because i know Bulova had very high grade movements in those old ones and it was in very clean condition. I popped the snap caseback open this morning and got it running with a little gentle coaxing of the escapement wheel and the balance wheel.
Its running now and keeping reasonable time.
I'd value this one at around $50-75 now and the Zodiac around $175-200. Both could use a CLR from a qualified watchmaker, but not too shabby of watch finds for $15 bucks for the pair. Both vintage classic beauties with collector interest. The Bulova movement is gorgeous, gold plated 17j movement.
The Zodiac has kept perfect time now over 24 hours.

I'm tickled to death to find that SeaWolf. I wanted one years ago when I was studying and tinkering with watches pretty heavy. 

The $15 dollar barn find duo:
Try to beat those deals!!!!






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

lightcycle1 said:


> The $15 dollar barn find duo:
> Try to beat those deals!!!!



Not even if I lived to be 203.


----------



## lightcycle1

Dude I think I undervalued that Seawolf. This one has the grey enamel bezel, black dial, and full original bracelet and clasp. Searching around the web and this piece I fished out of that barn junker watch tray appears to be worth upwards of $350-475.

Holy crap. I knew it was valuable when I identified it but it appears to be a rarer version of the SeaWolf.

Damn. I hit a good one here. We stopped at that barn the other day just on a whim too.

Zodiac is holding at 1-2 minutes a day. The Bulova is actually running better now that it's been exercised a bit. Dead nuts timekeeping, right on the dot. The Zodiac is running very well for what it is amd comsidering the age. It:s too valuable to open the case.
I have the proper tools, but the SeaWolf cases are notoriously difficult to open and close and its not worth risking damage to do so. The SeaWolfs were popular with Vietnam era Navy SEALS. Waterproof down to 200m which was a high depth standard in its day. I wont expose this to water due to its age. The case appears to have never been opened but the condition of the case seals is unknown and will stay that way.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

Damn! Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## al93535

Well I posted a picture of my watch some pages back. However I lost my watch and an awesome pair of Oakleys in a fire at work. I am now watch less. 

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## mhpreston

Gosh - will their insurance cover your losses?


----------



## al93535

We will see. 

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## kaichu dento

After wearing an old 'waterproof' Benrus through the shower I'm once again wearing what is turning out to be an absolute favorite, not least because of the light titanium body, but especially the coated sapphire crystal.


----------



## gallorross

F250XLT said:


> All original (aftermarket crystal) 1971 Seiko 6105-8119...



Tag Heuer the best..!!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just showed off my new Seiko 5 in the "automatic watch" thread. Here it is again.





Geoff


----------



## Scottn

514 Today


----------



## Jakeyb

Scottn said:


> 514 Today


I caught ya! Lol Date and time are wrong. Must have been an old pic?


----------



## Monocrom

gallorross said:


> Tag Heuer the best..!!



That's a pic. of a vintage Seiko.


----------



## TONY M

Monocrom said:


> That's a pic. of a vintage Seiko.



You will love the latest one of mine Mono, just in and new to me complete with AR sapphire mod.







Tony


----------



## sidecross

Up until the Swatch Group took control and distribution of the Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic movement and stopped selling them to independent watch makers you after 2012 you had a wide choice of good quality mechanical watches made by small watch manufacturers.


----------



## Monocrom

TONY M said:


> You will love the latest one of mine Mono, just in and new to me complete with AR sapphire mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony



Now that's a very nice vintage Seiko. Congrats!


----------



## jeffdenney

Alarm clock 
Efficiency timer at work
Kitchen timer
Run stopwatch
Hunting 
Compass
Thermometer
Solar

I beat the crap out of this watch and it is by far my favorite. . Daily timer. Lol

And its a special gold and black edition with a reverse lcd display. I hated the painted ones.

G-shock g9300gb mudman




Shes dirty but thats how she likes it.

My old watch was a suunto t3. I still have it but havent worn it in a while. It was a good watch tho


----------



## Monocrom

sidecross said:


> Up until the Swatch Group took control and distribution of the Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic movement and stopped selling them to independent watch makers after 2012 you had a wide choice of good quality mechanical watches made by small watch manufacturers.



Swatch Group controlled ETA for decades now. Non-Swatch Group watch brands can still get their hands on ETA movements. Just not to the degree they could in the past. Oh Hayek Jr. definitely wants to immediately shut off the supply. But the Swiss government pretty much very nicely asked if he'd simply reduce the supply year by year until Non-SG brands become cut off entirely. Honestly, an extremely stupid move on Hayek's part. Hayek Sr. never did anything that stupid when he was in charge of the conglomerate.

You can still get good quality mechanical/automatic watches from the small boutique brands out there. Few of them are suffering. Steinhart recently ordered a few hundred ETA movements and received 40. Yes, they are back-ordered. But other non-Swatch Group brands have found perfectly good ways around the now trickling supply. Many, including the big brands, are turning more and more to Sellita to provide basically the very same ETA 2824-2 that they used to get from ETA. Sellita's SW200 is literally the very same movement as ETA's, but with an extra jewel tossed in. (26 compared to 25.)

Now to be specific, it's not a clone, it's not a copy, it's definitely not a 2824-2 fake. It's literally the same thing but with an extra jewel. Sellita used to be a sub-contractor for ETA. Sellita used to make ETA movements for ETA. A lot of good watches out there with ETA movements inside which in reality were made by Sellita. So Sellita knows how to make the very same movements. TAG Heuer has switched over to Sellita SW-200s in their Aquaracer line instead of having to put up with a limited supply coming out of ETA. Some of the boutique brands have done the same thing. Though the problem is, Sellita is not nearly as big as ETA. Therefore, non-SG brands can't just rely on Sellita. There are other, also smaller movement makers located in Switzerland. They are all now extremely busy filling orders thanks to Hayek's idiotic move to put some of his competitors out of business by greatly reducing and then finally cutting off the supply of ETA movements to them in the near future. Give you one guess which of the 19 Swatch Group brands has been the most profitable year after year ... Yup! ETA. By selling movements to absolutely countless non-Swatch Group brands over the years.

The micro or boutique brands have other options. After all, with that ridiculous 51% rule in place for ANY watch to legally qualify as "Swiss-Made," it's just not that difficult for them to stay in business. Plus, they'll likely be getting a boost in a few short years thanks to Citizen. The Japanese brand plans on opening up a new factory in Switzerland. Thus, their excellent Miyota movements will now _legally _qualify as "Swiss-Made." Seiko is apparently also looking into the idea of such a factory of their own. Why? Rather simple actually ... ETA got the bulk of business from non-SG brands. Now that that supply has been almost completely shut off, the demand for movements is still there. Hayek Jr. has chosen to say "No" to the massive profits ETA used to bring in. Any intelligent business professional is going to see that a new supply is going to be needed to cater to the very same demand that still exists out there. Why shouldn't Seiko and Citizen pick up the giant ball that ETA dropped because its coach was dumb enough to tell them to. 

If I was the CEO of Seiko, Citizen, and those smaller movement makers already based in Switzerland; I'd sent Hayek a giant gift basket with a "Thank You" note while enjoying my huge new profits. Sr. consolidated 20 brands under the conglomerate which would later become known as The Swatch Group. Back then, it was necessary. Otherwise, except for literally a handful of brands, all the Swiss watch brands would have ceased to be after the Quartz revolution from Japan in the 1970s. Sr. saved practically the entire Swiss watch industry. Oris bought their way out of the conglomerate before it officially became known as The Swatch Group. There are plenty of excellent watches from various SG brands. But Jr. royally screwed the pooch with his decision to limit ETA movements only to Swatch Group brands.


----------



## yifu

The limitation of sales of ebauches to watchmakers outside the ETA was masqueraded by the Swatch group as an attempt to increase competition in the Swiss watchmaking industry. What it really did was to force the smaller players out of the market, those who did not have millions of capital needed to develop a new movement were left with no other Swiss alternative, due to the annexing by Swatch of other movement makers like Unitas etc. A lengthy government investigation, during which ETA was forced to continue selling its ebauches in volume did not find the action illegal. However, during that time, there have been many Swiss 'clones' of popular ETA movements. The ETA2824 for example is cloned by no less than 5 other Swiss movement makers, Sellita SW200, Soprod A10, TC2824 just to name a few. And there are the Chinese clones, such as those by Hangzhou or Seagull. 

The fact of the matter now is that even if the smaller watch brands choose to use Swiss movements in their watches, there are many quality Swiss options outside the Swatch group and even more made in Asia. Many are making the transition, and with ETA movements getting harder to get the alternative is more cost effective as well. Bottom line is many are glad that the whole ETA fiasco is over and we can continue to enjoy our watches without worrying about running out of parts at a regular service. Can we get back on topic please?


----------



## Monocrom

As pointed out earlier, Sellita isn't making "clones" of ETA movements. Twins would be a more appropriate term. Yeah, not even the Swiss government fell for Hayek Jr.'s BS of stimulating competition. As for the smaller micro brands, literally none have gone out of business. Steinhart is struggling, that's true. But still cranking out watches. That's why Jr.'s plan is idiotic. It's not causing anyone to go out of business, and is simply causing ETA to lose a significant percentage of its profits.


----------



## TONY M

Monocrom said:


> Now that's a very nice vintage Seiko. Congrats!


It's not vintage it's a SBBN015 Tuna, you can have them for just $1500 new. I'm really not sure it was a wise buy (at app $1000 used) and a few of my other Seiko and other divers will have to go (just sold a mint Black Monster) but they do hold their value well. I really can't stop staring at it and it looks superb under some lighting, the quality is very high and it is smaller than the comparison pictures would suggest.

As the bracelet for this watch is $400 and mine is near mint I will look into getting a sacrificial super engineer 2, watchadoo or similar just to keep it looking good. This has been my favorite and grail watch for me for several years now and with the AR sapphire pressure tested post fitting this is the perfect timepiece and most expensive totally unnecessary item I own.

As I am suffering from both broken wrists 5 weeks ago good photographs are out of the question at present so the cellphone shot will have to do.

If anyone is interested I have attached a few of my watch photos below.


Citizen AV0031. Large, heavy and totally under priced. Real quality piece with the only negative being the lack of AR sapphire. Now sold.







SKX007 & 009. Decent and very popular budget auto divers. The most commonly modded watch. 007 now sold but swapped the bezels and kept the 009 with 007 bezel (SKX008b). It looks great especially with this bracelet.







Seiko SLR001. Rarer than hens teeth and a keeper. HEQ perpetual movement and a was made briefly before the popular Seiko Monsters were released. It is from 1999 has been well worn with plenty of scratches and scrapes, this has better lume than the Monsters and is in fact the brightest watch I have ever seen. 







Seiko Orange Monster. Perhaps the best selling mechanical watch of the last ten years and yet I have only ever seen one - mine. A watch enthusiasts classic and no collection complete without one... or several. Same movement as the SKX007 and frequently modified but mine is stock and of course has never been worn.







Orient "Blue Mako." Nicer and more detailed dial and case then the Seiko's with a more accurate movement, less common too though Monocrom has one (in black):thumbsup:. Great value and I had planned on getting an AR sapphire to take it to the next level but never got around to it - must follow that up. The bracelet and clasp is superb however the folded end links let it down. Never worn like many in my collection.





This hobby can be very expensive but luckily if you know what to get and don't keep what you don't need (ahem - note to self) then it can be a lot of fun.

Tony


----------



## sidecross

Monocrom said:


> Swatch Group controlled ETA for decades now. Non-Swatch Group watch brands can still get their hands on ETA movements. Just not to the degree they could in the past. Oh Hayek Jr. definitely wants to immediately shut off the supply. But the Swiss government pretty much very nicely asked if he'd simply reduce the supply year by year until Non-SG brands become cut off entirely. Honestly, an extremely stupid move on Hayek's part. Hayek Sr. never did anything that stupid when he was in charge of the conglomerate.
> 
> You can still get good quality mechanical/automatic watches from the small boutique brands out there. Few of them are suffering. Steinhart recently ordered a few hundred ETA movements and received 40. Yes, they are back-ordered. But other non-Swatch Group brands have found perfectly good ways around the now trickling supply. Many, including the big brands, are turning more and more to Sellita to provide basically the very same ETA 2824-2 that they used to get from ETA. Sellita's SW200 is literally the very same movement as ETA's, but with an extra jewel tossed in. (26 compared to 25.)
> 
> Now to be specific, it's not a clone, it's not a copy, it's definitely not a 2824-2 fake. It's literally the same thing but with an extra jewel. Sellita used to be a sub-contractor for ETA. Sellita used to make ETA movements for ETA. A lot of good watches out there with ETA movements inside which in reality were made by Sellita. So Sellita knows how to make the very same movements. TAG Heuer has switched over to Sellita SW-200s in their Aquaracer line instead of having to put up with a limited supply coming out of ETA. Some of the boutique brands have done the same thing. Though the problem is, Sellita is not nearly as big as ETA. Therefore, non-SG brands can't just rely on Sellita. There are other, also smaller movement makers located in Switzerland. They are all now extremely busy filling orders thanks to Hayek's idiotic move to put some of his competitors out of business by greatly reducing and then finally cutting off the supply of ETA movements to them in the near future. Give you one guess which of the 19 Swatch Group brands has been the most profitable year after year ... Yup! ETA. By selling movements to absolutely countless non-Swatch Group brands over the years.
> 
> The micro or boutique brands have other options. After all, with that ridiculous 51% rule in place for ANY watch to legally qualify as "Swiss-Made," it's just not that difficult for them to stay in business. Plus, they'll likely be getting a boost in a few short years thanks to Citizen. The Japanese brand plans on opening up a new factory in Switzerland. Thus, their excellent Miyota movements will now _legally _qualify as "Swiss-Made." Seiko is apparently also looking into the idea of such a factory of their own. Why? Rather simple actually ... ETA got the bulk of business from non-SG brands. Now that that supply has been almost completely shut off, the demand for movements is still there. Hayek Jr. has chosen to say "No" to the massive profits ETA used to bring in. Any intelligent business professional is going to see that a new supply is going to be needed to cater to the very same demand that still exists out there. Why shouldn't Seiko and Citizen pick up the giant ball that ETA dropped because its coach was dumb enough to tell them to.
> 
> If I was the CEO of Seiko, Citizen, and those smaller movement makers already based in Switzerland; I'd sent Hayek a giant gift basket with a "Thank You" note while enjoying my huge new profits. Sr. consolidated 20 brands under the conglomerate which would later become known as The Swatch Group. Back then, it was necessary. Otherwise, except for literally a handful of brands, all the Swiss watch brands would have ceased to be after the Quartz revolution from Japan in the 1970s. Sr. saved practically the entire Swiss watch industry. Oris bought their way out of the conglomerate before it officially became known as The Swatch Group. There are plenty of excellent watches from various SG brands. But Jr. royally screwed the pooch with his decision to limit ETA movements only to Swatch Group brands.



Thank you for an explicit and much better comment on Swatch and the ETA 2824-2. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunga

WOW, so Miyota or Seiko may start producing "swiss" movements?!


----------



## Jakeyb

Lumens Industry said:


> A pic of the GShock
> 
> 
> Lumens Industry


Just got the same one with the blue hands. My first gshock and I'm loving it.


----------



## Monocrom

*@ TONY M:*

Sorry about your injuries. Those are indeed some good-looking watches in your collection. That Tuna especially. I had a Black Mako myself. Excellent watch in terms of quality. It was +8. Only one second out of COSC. For a watch that barely cost me over $100, I was very happy. Stolen out of a secure drawer at the medical institute I used to attend a couple of years back. Yup, one of my classmates. I'm sure the thief has likely tossed it into a garbage can by now because it likely kept stopping on him and he thought there was something wrong with the "battery." 

*@ sidecross:*

Happy to help. There's a ton of misinformation out there about watches and various brands. Only hard-core enthusiasts and collectors know the real story behind the scenes and behind the marketing nonsense. 

*@ gunga:*

Technically? Yes.

But only in legal terminology. Citizen and Seiko would open up factories in Switzerland and simply make their bread & butter automatic movements there. Thus, allowing the movements put together in that nation to qualify under the ridiculously flimsy 51% rule in place to _legally_ be defined as "Swiss-Made."


----------



## N8N

TONY M said:


> As I am suffering from both broken wrists 5 weeks ago good photographs are out of the question at present so the cellphone shot will have to do.



Eeep... sounds painful... I dropped a motorcycle a while back and fortunately my wrists are fine but my SKX009 doesn't run anymore :/

Edit: I lied. Not about the motorcycle. I'd shoved the 009 in my pocket earlier today thinking I'd track down a watch repair place that a guy had told me about and see if they could do anything with it. Guy really didn't want to have anything to do with it... just emptied out my pockets and saw that it wasn't set to the same time as it was when I grabbed it this morning. Shook it a couple times and it started running. Damn those Seikos are tough; don't know why it stopped in the first place.

Hope your wrists are healing well...


----------



## tjswarbrick

PCC and Flying Turtle - you make your Seiko's look so nice! 
lightcycle - that's an amazing find. Congrats.

I've been following this thread off and on with interest for a while. I'm just no good with a camera.
I like my watches analog and fairly thin and small, with a date, lume, and a few numbers or at least good-size hashes on the dial. Few have all those.

Today, it's a Skagen 355LSSB. I love the thinness, but it's light on features. Still, the best 5-year anniversary gift available through work, so I'm happy.

Most days, it's a blue face Seiko Solar. It was a gift from my wife, and really has everything I need and nothing I don't.

Swimming, running, biking, or camping it's a G-Shock AWGM100-1A. Kinda big for me, but I was very happy to find an "analog" G-Shock. And I do like solar.

My EDC for a year was an Orient CEV0E001B. I think an automatic is great if you can wear it evey day, but sometimes I like to mix it up. When I do, this one is rather cumbersome to re set the day on. Their estimate of 40 hours reserve is quite close. It's fine the first day I don't wear it, but on day two it usually dies before I wake up in the morning. Frankly, I think I'd like it better with just date and time, but since it has the day I can't walk around with it wrong. I find it a little heavy for its size. It would generally lose 6-8 minutes a month, when worn daily, which I thought was pretty good. I still enjoy it on special occasions, but only don it a couple times a month.

Mostly on recommendations from this thread, my new "fancy" watch is a Citizen Ti Eco-Drive. Again, has all the features I look for in a watch, but sometimes feels just a little bigger than I like. It usually comes out when I carry my custom Ti light and knife.
I wanted something quality, Ti, and made in USA to match those - but just couldn't find it. I thought about going European, but I still have trouble justifying the cost to myself when the Japanese ones fill the need and work so well. Still, I think, someday...

I swapped the tan Orient band to the Seiko because I tend to wear tan shoes and belt. It's lighter and sleeker, and I just find the solar less hassle than mechanical for most-days wear. I then got a cordovan band for the Orient for when I wear those. The other 3 go well with black already. 

I'll see if I can't get some decent pictures, but don't hold your breath.

Update: I managed to get a couple half-decent photos:






















After just over a year, the battery in the Skagen dies this morning. It's the only one of the lot that'll have that problem.


----------



## PCC

tjswarbrick said:


> PCC and Flying Turtle - you make your Seiko's look so nice!


Thanks! Believe it or not, those pictures were taken with my iPhone 4.

My wife is now talking about getting me a nice Bulova automatic. I'm telling her to save the money.


----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## TONY M

Thanks guys!

The details for those who love to know these things. :naughty: Two breaks on either side both needed reduction, the right one more severely broken and required two reductions - first on the day of injury and later at 16 days when X-Rays showed that it had slipped out of aliment at some stage in the cast... that was frustrating and is the last time I will say no to anesthetic.:mecry: 

I have no pins or plates which is good enough, I understand that in the USA surgery is more common for breaks like this and would have prevented movement and further displacement. Unfortunately there is still numbness through the right hand which I've been told is nerve damage to some extent but this could still heal with time. The left side is now in a splint which helps a lot.

Anyway not the end of the world thankfully. Time will help and is helping me and I'm very fortunate to have people around me who could be my hands for a while and help out with eating, showering, getting clothed, going to the... you get the picture.

TGIF

Left glove.





Right glove.





Tony


----------



## PCC

Wow, that looks painful. Back in high school I broke my arm at my wrist and that was the second most painful experience I've had. Basically, I broke the end of my right radius at my wrist and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Sweet Breitling, Lamparita. I sure wish I'd win the lottery soon.

Geoff


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Back on track guys.

Bill


----------



## PCC

This is my wife's watch. As far as I know, it's the very first watch she has ever owned.


----------



## stockae92

Tony M: Ouch, and speedy recovery

Back to the topic


----------



## vapegear

iPhone 5, cant show you a pic as its my camera too!


----------



## lightcycle1

My new fave I bought from a CPF'r recently.

Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500. Slammer dive watch, highly refined Seiko hack/crown wind 24j day/date automatic with a 41 hour power reserve, N36 movement. Proving to be very accurate. Winding/setting is super smooth, Seiko has stepped it up a bit with this movement from the meat and potatoes 7s26 movement.

Miss my Orange Monster. I wore one for 5 years and sold it like a fool....but this is a nice different replacement. 5000ft/1500m waterproof rating and sapphire crystal, 120 click unidirectional bezel. Loving this piece and it's extraordinarily comfortable amd balanced for its size. Lume visuals on this is stellar.






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redhat703

Don't know if I have posted:

German watches:













Omegas:


----------



## Monocrom

Nice watches. While Gunther himself is obviously German and the nicest guy in the industry, Steinhart watches aren't made in Germany (unfortunately).


----------



## Redhat703

Monocrom said:


> Nice watches. While Gunther himself is obviously German and the nicest guy in the industry, Steinhart watches aren't made in Germany (unfortunately).



Thanks for your kind words.
I think Gunther puts together his watches in Germany  with Swiss made components....


----------



## Monocrom

Redhat703 said:


> Thanks for your kind words.
> I think Gunther puts together his watches in Germany  with Swiss made components....



Unfortunately, the words "Swiss-Made" at the bottom of the dial refer to the whole watch itself. Also, due to the cost involved, actual watch parts that are genuinely made in that nation go into upper-end luxury watches or High-End timepieces. The kind that cost as much as a nice house. Won't get into more details here since it would really derail the topic. PM me if you want to know more about parts availability regarding affordable brands such as Steinhart.


----------



## Flying Turtle

After about a month with the Seiko 5 I found I was still suffering from watch fever. So I rationalized the need for one I could trust in the water and had a temp. readout. Most were just too darn big for my skinny wrist, but I did find this Casio Forester that works. The Seiko's still the primary, but maybe this one will serve well for rough duty.





Geoff


----------



## agnelucio

I love my Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 8700

Great watch, solar powered, 100m depth water-resistant. Super accurate. Highly functional.

Not designed for tough wear and tear, but stands up very well to everyday use, and, most importantly, looks suave as heck. 

Sorry, camera out of battery, so just a web photo (exact same model, and strap and facet colour):


----------



## Knifefeak

Invicta Zeus bolt


----------



## burnct

Nike fuel band


----------



## TONY M

Citizen BN-0085 on a super comfortable custom 24mm Pavstrap.

Photograph from below was taken yesterday with cellphone.


----------



## Scottn

312 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6




----------



## kaichu dento

Scottn said:


>


I've always loved the Panerai watches.


----------



## lightcycle1

Some of us are obviously WIS.

Orient M-Force Beast











Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pldmich

Just received 3 Deep Blues. Haven't sized them so not actually wearing any of them yet. 

Sun Diver II. NH 36 Automatic.
Alpha Marine 500. Swiss Eta 2824-2. Lume Dial. Tritium tubes.
Daynight 32 T-100. NH35 Automatic.


----------



## revolvergeek

I am working the yard today, so the $15 Fossil Designated-Beater.





This evening I will probably switch to my Monster.


----------



## fisk-king

Isak Hawk said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Sinn 656
> 
> Old pic, but that's still the one I wear every day.




That is gorgeous.


----------



## ven

My every day watch


----------



## Johnbeck180

Casio G-Shock Riseman.
Altimiter, barometer, and thermometer functions work great on this watch. And the atomic update every night keeps it keeping time perfectly. Love this watch.


----------



## LabRat56

My daily work watch. Suunto Core Blue Crush.




[/URL] 20121203_105329 by LabRat56, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Psychonaut

Longines Conquest. Automatic of course.

Pic is my avatar.


----------



## Johnbeck180

LabRat56 said:


> My daily work watch. Suunto Core Blue Crush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] 20121203_105329 by LabRat56, on Flickr[/IMG]



Very nice! I'm looking at getting a core as well.


----------



## Vlad the Impaler

Every day since mid 1992!


----------



## Lee1959

RGM Sea3 on Yobokies ricebead bracelet today


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Monocrom

Lee1959 said:


> RGM Sea3 on Yobokies ricebead bracelet today



RGM? .... Very nice.


----------



## mcnair55

Bought two this month and no doubt will add another in the January sales.(Have my eye on one of those Citizen Eco Drives)

My edu(everyday user for work)





My new Seiko


----------



## Lee1959

Thank you. Roland G Murphy watch company. RGM sponsors the Ultimate dive Watch forum, which I am a long time member of, and Roland asked the forum members to design a unique dive watch, and RGM would build it. That design was the Sea3 which is the first dive watch to have two timer bezels which can work simultaneously. RGM made a limited edition of 300. You had the option of a number of different face designs and colors and several hand sets. The members were given a special price on them.


http://www.rgmwatches.com/


----------



## RetroTechie

Must be the first here to post I haven't worn *any* watch in many years. Which might say a lot about me... I like minimizing things to the absolute minimum that's necessary. As for watches, well... clocks in one form or another are everywhere. Wearing one mostly for "looks" just isn't my cup of tea.

The only metal that goes everywhere with me, is _inside_ my body.  :laughing::laughing: (a small metal plate inside my right wrist, to be exact)

If I had to pick one, a nixie watch like The Woz is seen wearing here, looks kinda cool.

http://whatsyourtech.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/nixiewatch-300x216.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Johnbeck180

RetroTechie said:


> Must be the first here to post I haven't worn *any* watch in many years. Which might say a lot about me... I like minimizing things to the absolute minimum that's necessary. As for watches, well... clocks in one form or another are everywhere. Wearing one mostly for "looks" just isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> The only metal that goes everywhere with me, is _inside_ my body.  :laughing::laughing: (a small metal plate inside my right wrist, to be exact)
> 
> If I had to pick one, a nixie watch like The Woz is seen wearing here, looks kinda cool.
> 
> http://whatsyourtech.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/nixiewatch-300x216.jpg
> 
> *Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



Hey I have some metal that goes everywhere with me to!! A rod in the center of by bone from my knee to my ankle with three screws......a bad 4-wheeler accident a few years back.


----------



## Lee1959

Today wearing my Snorkel and thinking warm thoughts of my flowers on a cold day.


----------



## ARA

Got this one recently.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Stockae92, what do you have there? Interesting.

Bill


----------



## stockae92

Its a Pebble Smartwatch

https://getpebble.com/

I just put a custom watch face on it. There are hundreds if not thousands of already made watch faces out there. And there is a web site that you can build your own custom watch face. And that's one of the custom watch face that I built.


----------



## ven

I like that pebble,proper  and the down loads.........very funky!


----------



## stockae92

How about?


----------



## ven

very love the way you can customise it.........like a different watch every day,or for the occasion :twothumbs

Like the idea of the alarm that wakes you and no one else,presume vibrates or something,either way very different and very smart


----------



## ARA

Another addition.


----------



## TONY M

Loving the Sawtooth on the Monster bracelet which is in the foreground of the image below.






Tony


----------



## Norad2000x

Quite a few fancy watches! I guess people interested in nice lights have a tendency to like finer things in life 

I've been wearing a Casio ABC Solar Pathfinder. Not very fancy, but pretty rugged. If you look closely, you'll notice something special peeking out!


----------



## vicali

I started looking for a watch last summer, I had a few different 'cheapies' and wanted to get into nicer dive watches.
Really liked the Seiko 007/009s and was getting ready to put in an order. A friend got a snk809 and he was really li8king it.

I ended up getting one as an intro to the dive watch world.. 


*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Monocrom

vicali said:


> I started looking for a watch last summer, I had a few different 'cheapies' and wanted to get into nicer dive watches.
> Really liked the Seiko 007/009s and was getting ready to put in an order. A friend got a snk809 and he was really li8king it.
> 
> I ended up getting one as an intro to the dive watch world..
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f21/493559d1313457074-seiko-5-snk809-snk809.jpg
> 
> *Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



Really hate being the bearer of bad news but that's a Pilot's watch dial. Not a diver's.


----------



## lightcycle1

yah it is. B-type Flieger style.


----------



## lightcycle1

TONY M said:


> Loving the Sawtooth on the Monster bracelet which is in the foreground of the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony



Nice. I'm looking for a Sawtooth. The Gen 1 Monster bracelets were incredibly good and comfy.

Nice MM300 in the background too!


----------



## Tmack

Got a thing for solar g-shock. 

Have a stainless bezel, a two tone white/black 

And also have a invicta, rose gold and silver. 

Would like to get a really nice one sometime, but I seem to throw my money at vinh, and my host machinist lol. Obviously well.


----------



## ghuns

I am a one watch kinda guy. I hate cheap watches but don't want one that I can't wear everyday for fear of hurting it. Can't remember how long I've had it. Got it Father's Day several years ago. It comes off my wrist a couple times a year for the band to get a brake cleaner bath.


----------



## MBentz

I wear my Hamilton Khaki Field Auto almost daily. I need to find something a bit fancier for going out on the town. I've always been a fan of the Spirit of Liberty.

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collec...lassic/spirit-liberty-auto-chrono/h32416781-0


----------



## Tmack




----------



## lefteye219

Marathon GSAR with the Government Seal SS Bracelet


----------



## TtownLarry

For today .


----------



## helpimlost

I am in the market for a new watch but am waiting to see developments in the smart watch space over the next year or so before taking the plunge. With the advent of better looking pebble watches and android in watches it should be interesting. Care to share your smartwatch pics?


----------



## lightcycle1

Aquired a couple weeks ago.
This is a watch I've lusted after for years.
Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## lightcycle1

helpimlost said:


> I am in the market for a new watch but am waiting to see developments in the smart watch space over the next year or so before taking the plunge. With the advent of better looking pebble watches and android in watches it should be interesting. Care to share your smartwatch pics?



No interest at all here. I like watches for the aesthics, history, and precision mechanical functionality. Electronic technology is all aound us, useful in it's place, useless and overkill in a device like a watch IMO. I don't want the internet on my wrist, or on a screen in my glasses. I have a G-Shock that tells temperature and barometric pressure. That's as far as I ever want to go in a watch.
Give me a classic handwinder. Part of the attraction for me is the mechanical aspect, complex and refined, with a touch of simplicity. It's a tiny machine that has a heartbeat, a face and it's own character + unique traits + beauty. It works when we interact with it, wind it, polish it, wear it, clean it; and can bring a good joy when you learn to appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Phaserburn

Timex Weekender. I'm a pagan, no doubt.


----------



## LanthanumK

I have Gshock solar, just like the one on top in Tmack's picture. It is not a stylish watch but is extremely durable, after 3 years of wearing it I haven't got a single scratch on the screen. It has been splashed around in shallow water for hours, but never got wet inside. The lithium-ion battery is less durable than the lithium primary normally included in watches, but as long as it stays on my wrist, it should be fine.


----------



## Tmack

Have to agree. I've put this watch through some crap, and I need to really inspect it to find any bad spots. 

As far as straps go, this one, and my white and black have never given me problems. 

The strap on the one I'm wearing is especially tough. I'm sure lanthanum can vouch for its toughness. The most robust strap and buckle I've seen on a g


----------



## ven

I still wear my rotary pretty much 95% of time,other time is a tag.

This is now around 5yrs old iir,it should go in for a service at 3yrs for life time guarantee............but i forgot.

So i asked "how much to send of for a service/battery change? reply was £90 or about $150.............burger that!!!! i know its peanuts for some of you guys with the beautiful watches but too much for me.So few months on my battery went(lasted well imo) so £3 later and 2 sony cells later all is well,sealed it with some lube on O ring.





Have fancied a G-shock,just so so many to choose from,really like them though and due another edc watch flashlights,watches and knives


----------



## lightcycle1

$150 bucks to change the battery and seal it back up is outright rape. I do all my own battery changes but you must have proper tools and know a little about what you're doing.


----------



## ven

lightcycle1 said:


> $150 bucks to change the battery and seal it back up is outright rape. I do all my own battery changes but you must have proper tools and know a little about what you're doing.



Agree totally for a rotary,tags and more expensive watches are more..........
Its a little more than that,gets cleaned up too so does come back like a new watch(not saying it is worth it still in anyway) but i think its priced on you to just buy another watch imho.........


----------



## cland72

Tmack said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/12/yda4e3yr.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree. I've put this watch through some crap, and I need to really inspect it to find any bad spots.
> 
> As far as straps go, this one, and my white and black have never given me problems.
> 
> The strap on the one I'm wearing is especially tough. I'm sure lanthanum can vouch for its toughness. The most robust strap and buckle I've seen on a g



I have that exact G Shock. Love it! It's always worked perfectly.


----------



## Monocrom

lightcycle1 said:


> $150 bucks to change the battery and seal it back up is outright rape. I do all my own battery changes but you must have proper tools and know a little about what you're doing.



Yeah, all you need is a cheap case-opener tool and the right batteries. For very cheap watches, all you need is an eye-glass screwdriver to pop out the caseback.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

2007 25th Anniversary Casio G-Shock solar here.Love it.


----------



## PCC

My wife bought me another watch. It's a Bulova Accutron Brussels watch.







It's larger than what I'm used to and it's quite heavy compared to the Seiko Titanium. Here's a photo showing my dad's Omega, the Seiko Titanium, and the Bulova side by side.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

My dad passed away in 1965 and I inherited an Accutron. I wore it and in a few days it died. I tookd it to a jeweler and got another action, and it died too, Got one more, and it died. The jeweler and I both agreed that it had to do with me. Somehow I stopped the watches, and it could only be my "magnetic personality". That is not in jest. Never had a problem with any other type of watch.

Bill


----------



## radiopej

Pebble  I have a bunch of others, but I don't think I could go back to a normal watch any more.


----------



## PCC

Bullzeyebill said:


> My dad passed away in 1965 and I inherited an Accutron. I wore it and in a few days it died. I tookd it to a jeweler and got another action, and it died too, Got one more, and it died. The jeweler and I both agreed that it had to do with me. Somehow I stopped the watches, and it could only be my "magnetic personality". That is not in jest. Never had a problem with any other type of watch.
> 
> Bill


Sorry to hear about your dad's watch. I'm left wondering if a modern movement can be retrofitted and the watch returned to action?

Bulova, as Monocrom has mentioned a few pages back, uses actions from different sources. Their parent company is Citizen so their Japanese watches probably use Japanese movements. Likewise, this Bulova, a Brussels model 63d102, apparently uses a Sellita SW200 movement so reliability should be pretty good. I have confidence in it.


----------



## SCEMan

My Dad passed last month at 90. Buried on the same day 3 years after my Mother passed. 63 years married and wonderful parents.
The day after he died, I started wearing the watch my Dad wore daily since 1978.
Still works like new. Feels like I still have a part of him with me...


----------



## Monocrom

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Very sorry for your loss.


Thank you for the condolence. We knew it was coming but it's always a shock when it happens. He's where he wanted to be, reunited with Mom.


----------



## Kopsu

Fossil CH2782






Bought it for myself a couple of years ago. Turns out I'm not much of a watch guy. I rarely wear it anymore.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

So sorry to hear about the loss of your parents. Very nice watch, especially for what it represent!


----------



## SCEMan

erehwyrevekool said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of your parents. Very nice watch, especially for what it represent!


I don't know how many times I set the time (Daylight Savings) for him over the years, with an occasional battery change. Never paid too much attention to it. Now I realize this Seiko is an artifact of years past when things were meant to last...

It has a very thin profile, and after adjusting the band for my wrist, it's very comfortable to wear all day.


----------



## mhpreston

I think that is lovely to wear his watch like that. Hope my son does the same for me!


----------



## justonething

SceMan, your post reminds me of the watch that I inherited from Dad when he died 2 years ago last week. I have been finding it difficult to wear it. But I think I'm going wear it now. It's a titoni, made in Switerland.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7sTTl2_MIOZNjI3QlM4NU13dUk/edit?usp=sharing]


----------



## wdalew5




----------



## mhpreston




----------



## gsr

A watch I was wearing was a CWC G10, until the stem decided to come out. Any of you think it is worth fixing, and if so, what whould be a reasonable amount to pay?


----------



## F250XLT




----------



## Str8stroke

I heard that the crazy price for a battery change is that sometimes watches need to be pressurized in order to preserve their depth ratings. Not sure if that is true with your watch. But either way, it looks nice. 

wdalew5: Looks like some Glock 42's? Nice pieces if so. 



ven said:


> I still wear my rotary pretty much 95% of time,other time is a tag.
> 
> This is now around 5yrs old iir,it should go in for a service at 3yrs for life time guarantee............but i forgot.
> 
> So i asked "how much to send of for a service/battery change? reply was £90 or about $150.............burger that!!!! i know its peanuts for some of you guys with the beautiful watches but too much for me.So few months on my battery went(lasted well imo) so £3 later and 2 sony cells later all is well,sealed it with some lube on O ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fancied a G-shock,just so so many to choose from,really like them though and due another edc watch flashlights,watches and knives


----------



## cullen.salisbury

My boliva 



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bullzeyebill

cullen.salisbury said:


> My boliva
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



Let's see your Boliva, or give us some info re it.

Bill


----------



## cullen.salisbury

there she is


----------



## jamesmtl514

Got a summer strap.
Matches my current EDC.




Omega Railmaster XXL w/Hirsch bracelet.
McGizmo AA Mule
Vic Cadet.


----------



## RA40

The three in rotation: 

Casio 9400 





Casio GWA1000





Casio GPW 1000 GPS time sync


----------



## bykfixer

Citizen eco's or Seiko kinetics mostly.But after buying a battery change tool kit from Harbor Freight I re-batteried some old favorites. All analog faces (with a couple having a small digital display). My favorite is the Seiko made Rip Curl tide watch with moon phase displays. My first one used a normal band so swapping from rubber to leather band was easy...or cloth if you had a mind to. But it got stolen. The newer kind uses a proprietary end on the band so only certain bands work. And they all rubberized. So it only gets worn occasionaly.


----------



## ven

RA40-Loving your g-shocks on rotation,wow,i have been looking at a similar one myself(yes still after all this time !and would have to import from USA-no big deal) . Love the last 2 especially


----------



## mhpreston

How about this? He hee...


----------



## ven

:laughing: very

Be even more er if you could do it one more time


jk:thumbsup:


----------



## RGRAY

I have the 47mm STEINHART Nav.B-Uhr Limited gold Edition (#232) with a buffalo strap and I love it.
It keeps very good time and I wear it almost every day.
I enjoy checking and winding a watch.


----------



## RGRAY

When I'm not wearing that, I wear this.










[URL=http://s227.photobucket.com/user/RGRAY1111/media/DAVIDSEN47mmRADIOMIR19364.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## nfetterly

Right now this one....


----------



## Dingle1911

This is my first real watch. It is a 39mm case with HZ-6300 automatic movement, domed sapphire crystal, luminova hands/dial, and 18mm nato strap built by Wilson Watch Works.


----------



## BFG

Hugo Boss, I have 2 of these. I have one for work, this is my "good" one




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

BFG said:


> Hugo Boss, I have 2 of these. I have one for work, this is my "good" one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Love this!!!!


----------



## d1ggs13




----------



## nomadtor416

Was able to get the Sony Smartwatch2 for $100 from Kijiji about 2 years ago. I just need it to tell time and notifications and it seems to do the job quite well:


----------



## BFG

Finally got round to getting a new battery in this so have been wearing it a fair bit


----------



## Monocrom

Currently a Casio model 3140 radio controlled digital watch. Accurate down to the second. Saw it at Target for $50. Sounded good. Register rung it up only at $15. Apparently it was on sale, and wasn't posted at Target as such. Genuinely happy surprises are rare. Works great! Loaded with features. Not a G-Shock. But still pretty tough. Will post a pic. in the morning. 

Mainly alternating between this one and my analog Citizen BM7080-03E Eco-Drive model.


----------



## MAD777

I have a watch to go with each flashlight. LOL 😃


----------



## Monocrom

Thankfully, only a bit late. Was going to use this pic. in the Recommend A Book topic on CPF. But it turns out that "Alice in Wonderland" and "Through The Looking Glass" are worthless nonsense. So I won't be wasting a review in that topic. Sorry for the crappy smartphone pic. Did my best to enhance it and bring out the look of the watch.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mono, you could post that in the pen thread too! :duck:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?411163-pens-anyone


----------



## Monocrom

Nice! I have to head out to work now. Will post in that topic when I return.


----------



## BFG

Went back to the 90's this week, another new battery needed. 
Will use this for work next week.


----------



## ven

From the kids, my new EDW ,every day watch.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## run4jc

Lots of watches in my collection including my old
Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust, but these days all I wear is my Apple Watch!


----------



## didi_1606

Sinner with Bell&Ross


----------



## Monocrom

^
^
^ NICE!


----------



## Str8stroke

didi has some fine gear. Feel free to post more and make us drool. Back left looks like a TAG. Very nice, I have a TAG. Love it.


----------



## didi_1606

Thanks... since you mentioned the casio in the tain's thread.. i found something similar, bought in back 1995 iirc, we called it mr.bean's watch ^^
On the other watch, the rubber-metal pattern and build match the spy lights, at least in my opinion... try to grab a better picture later...




It's been broken for years, and lost it's rubber band.. will fix it later.. thanks st8stroke for mentioning that casio...


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^^*That is awesome!*^^^^^

My battery died in my last week. I wear it all the time. <--is that a pun? 
I need to put a new battery in and take a picture. You have the vintage version. Mine has the flush buttons. Its over 15 years old, but I think yours may be older?


----------



## ven

pic
I loved my casio calculator watch, awesome!!!!! ............:thinking: iirc i was around 10 so maybe 1985 ish give/take a year or so


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## jmpaul320




----------



## RGRAY

This is what I am wearing right now.



This is what I will be wearing tonight after the mailman gets here.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Christmas pressie to myself.....


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice watch . What model? I have a Pepsi divers type Pulsar.

Bill


----------



## RGRAY

Tonight.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Casio G-Shock 25th Anniversary edition.


Bought it from Amazon.com back in 2009.


----------



## Dubripper

Does anyone have a decent watch for sale at a decent price?


----------



## Mkduffer

Dubripper said:


> Does anyone have a decent watch for sale at a decent price?



That's a fairly broad question. You might want to be a bit more specific as phrases like "decent watch" and "decent price" mean different things to different people.

Also, I'm new here, but I suspect your post should probably be in the Market Place, under WTB (Want To Buy).

Oh, and I wear a couple of Citizen Ecodrives, sometimes a Seiko diver automatic, but my current every day beater is a Casio 5 Alarm Solar that I got for around $30 on eBay.

Mahalo


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Dubripper said:


> Does anyone have a decent watch for sale at a decent price?



What Mkduffer said. Go to the Market Place and post a WTB thread in the appropriate forum.

Bill


----------



## Dubripper

Sorry guys, I saw a flashlight thread and couldn't think of a better place to ask


----------



## Jiri

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. G-Shock's 

Casio GW-300E
and Casio MTG-M900BD-2JF


----------



## Levon

Seiko SKX007 mod on canvas or leather strap












And sometimes my trusty G-Shock


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Levon said:


> Seiko SKX007 mod on canvas or leather strap



Welcome to CPF. Nice bezel, where did you purchase it?

Bill


----------



## Levon

Bullzeyebill said:


> Welcome to CPF. Nice bezel, where did you purchase it?
> 
> Bill



Thanks, it's a Yobokies coin edge bezel. Rob from Monsterwatches did the mods for me. I can highly recommend him !


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Levon, after seeing your knife and watch, I have to ask, are you a 007 type secret agent? You have some really nice gear! 

Welcome to CPF.

~ Chance


----------



## Levon

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Levon, after seeing your knife and watch, I have to ask, are you a 007 type secret agent? You have some really nice gear!
> 
> Welcome to CPF.
> 
> ~ Chance



I'd have to kill you if I told you...

Just kidding, I appreciate your kind words ! Now I just need to find a nice custom Ti light..


----------



## archimedes

Levon said:


> ....Now I just need to find a nice custom Ti light..



Hmmm ... I believe you've found the right place for that [emoji317]


----------



## MAD777

Levon said:


> ... Now I just need to find a nice custom Ti light..



I just received delivery of a custom D25Cvn titanium from vinhnguyen54 today. She's the beauty on the left...


----------



## Monocrom

Levon said:


> Seiko SKX007 mod on canvas or leather strap


Hey! Good to see you and your sweet modded Seiko on here as well. Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

......... and he takes great pictures too! Ha, while he's driving!!! I'm starting to think Levon is ............. *Batman!


*~ Chance


----------



## Levon

Hahaha thanks guys, I wish I had Batmans car at least...


----------



## kj2

Deep Blue Daynight Recon gen 2.


----------



## Str8stroke

I have come so close to buying a Deep Blue watch. They had one that had the numbers in trits. It was so cool. I did order there GITD band for one of my watches. It is crazy cool.


----------



## luxlunatic

Zixen DSR500 rocking an Omega Shark Mesh bracelet and Omega Ploprof clasp.
Looks like a vintage Omega FlightMaster.
Nice chunk of steel, especially the clasp!




[/URL][/IMG]
With my Tain Hyperlux



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kj2

Seiko SKX007


----------



## gunga

A classic! I've bought and sold 007s many times! Keep selling em and keep buying em again!


----------



## kj2

Gshock GWF1000 Frogman


----------



## usdiver

Sinn UX 2200 crown


----------



## Genna

Sinn 142 TiAr


----------



## luxlunatic

Love the Sinn!
Bell and Ross had a similar version I believe called the Space I, which was used on Shuttle missions.
Back during the early space program, it was believed that only a manually-wound watch would work in space, hence the use of the Omega Speedmaster manual. The Space I, being an automatic, proved otherwise.


----------



## Monocrom

Still rocking the Citizen Eco-Drive BM7080-03E.

After actually getting fed up with the ceramic craze infecting the luxury watch world. (Yes, it's 10x worse than what you're picturing.) I just stopped visiting the biggest watch forums on the web. Been that way for months now. 

Got the itch lately though for a new watch. Seriously considered the Tudor Black Bay black (as in bezel). The closest thing we can come to the original classic Bond Submariner from decades ago. (Okay, there's a certain model from Boutique brand MKII. But after-purchase support is garbage from them.) But, I really need a date feature! 

Might just get a Seiko 007 (nothing to do with Bond) to tide me over for now.


----------



## jdboy

This one until I can come up with the money for a Lüm-Tec Combat B. To be honest through this has been my only watch for the past 15+ years without so much as a hiccup. Only replaced the battery a few times but other than that it's been rock solid.

EDIT: After thinking about it I forgot I had purchased a G-Shock a few years back so I could take the bands off and drop in my pocket for work. As you can probably guess this didn't become much of a habit.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I have worn a citizen eco-drive for years, but after destroying the band for the 17th time I decided to get something a bit more rough duty rated.


----------



## alec66

Zixen Zulu


----------



## Pentaxmedic

Citizen Eco-Drive. Built like a tank!

This has been my trusted timepiece for years. I just cracked the glass, which I plan on sending to Citizen for repair.


----------



## tex.proud

Not as beautiful as some of the watches here, but I both work and play outdoors. I am hard on my gear, and prefer a watch that does more than just tell time. I have a Suunto Core, but after the 3rd battery replacement in 2 years I have gone back to my G-Shock. The only real problem with them is that the band breaks easily. So here's my setup.

G-Shock Mudman Solar recharging watch.
Suppa-G Adapter (metal)
Standard Zulu strap






I've tried other adapters for Zulu straps, but all were made of the same resin as the bands and broke just as easily as the original bands. These metal adapters are holding up better than expected.


----------



## mhpreston

My trusty Tag link. Bored and stuck here waiting to board the always delayed Eurotunnel. Off to the D-Day beaches of Normandy.


----------



## SCEMan

Leaving on a cruise to the Bahamas tomorrow so I'll be wearing this one


----------



## mhpreston

Did I post this already? Me being silly with a handy watch that I find I am wearing a lot.


----------



## ven




----------



## Monocrom

Is that a custom dial on that Seiko SKX173 or just a trick of the light? Either way, looks good.


----------



## ven

Not 100% sure monocrom, i am at the bottom curve for learning. I know its a 1990 and an A1 which is the 1st gen iirc. I presume it is custom unless seiko made them from the factory. Thanks for kind words, decided on a jubilee bracelet for now to replace the rubber strap.



I like the more classic watches and breaks up the modern complicated/fussy some times dials. I dont need to time 1/1000s or set alarms for Tokyo time..............just the time will do sometimes Probably will get a 007 soon enough, i wont invest too much as they do get a little beat over time even when i try and look after them!

My rotary is getting a little beat up after maybe 10yrs or so of everyday wear



Been an excellent watch! so decided on another rotary beater




I only have 5 i rotate, all ones for general wear...........dont have any best ones , still cant find a casio that has gone missing so i should have 6 watches:sigh:.


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry to hear about your Casio. I'm not a Seiko expert.
It might be a rare dial color, it might be custom. 
I do know a great online site for Seiko watches, including a good deal on 007s.
Not sure if Mark ships internationally though. That's the only thing. 
PM me if you're interested. Mark took care of me when I wanted an Orient that he didn't have in stock.


----------



## ven

Cool thanks


----------



## TKC

*​Apple watch for me.*


----------



## mickb

Timex ironman EDC, tough, slim line. As some others in this thread, I have a gripe about watch bands, designed to fail before the item does to keep us bying new ones. I have a draw with several such bandless watches from my army days. Some couldn't be replaced, most not worth the cost. Also have an old casio from when I was a kid lying around. Watch failed sometime in the 90's but the band is still fine. China needs to reverse engineer these "space age substances of 35 years ago" to make a freakin watch band that lasts half as long in the 21st century.


----------



## ven

Swap around with



and






Await a couple more bracelets to swap about as well.


----------



## mcm308

The current daily ..


----------



## Offgridled

upload pictures online


----------



## superedge88

I've been wearing this since ~2008 and I never regret going with the titanium model that has the metal band and clasp. Pretty bullet proof design.


----------



## nfetterly

Just got the Traser Red Alert T100, it has tritium underneath (??) the numbers on the unidirectional bezel. They glow (tritium), not luminous.




​
Not the OEM band on it, I have something else on order.

Received a PVD Oyster band - very nice, looks great with it.


----------



## bykfixer

This thread caused me to dust off a Stauer



Reproduction of an oldie.
This automatic is nearly as accurate as all my other watches even though it's pure mechanical. By far the most accurate mechanical watch I own.

Speaking of mechanical...




These 1980's Timex still get to play at weddings and parties.

And that old saying "I gave them 30 years and they gave me a gold watch"....



Left was my great grandfathers retirement watch from Dupont circa 1948, and right was my dads from Reynolds Metals circa 1992. I wore the 1940's watch at my wedding and my pops at his funeral. These are reserved for times when a suit or tuxedo is the attire.


----------



## liteboy

Have several Ball watches, first caught my interest due to practical tritium vials allowing me to see how long it had taken to rock my colicky son to sleep. They still represent great value for a Swiss watch and somewhat unique since barely any other brands offer tritium:




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Offgridled

Great watch liteboy. Not many people know or appreciate these watches. You've got style my friend..here's one of my favorites



screen capture freeware


----------



## liteboy

OG thanks and you're right - Ball is definitely under appreciated , most people I show it to never heard of it.


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> OG thanks and you're right - Ball is definitely under appreciated , most people I show it to never heard of it.


In other words your a "Baller"[emoji106]


----------



## liteboy

Offgridled said:


> In other words your a "Baller"[emoji106]



Haha, funny that I learned meaning of that term only recently. Before that, I would've probably been offended!


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Haha, funny that I learned meaning of that term only recently. Before that, I would've probably been offended!


That is funny!! I'm never here to offend only compliment


----------



## ven

Really like those BALL watches, very smart

Todays wear


----------



## jdboy




----------



## Offgridled

Today's choice 


image hosting over 10mb


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Really like those BALL watches, very smart
> 
> Todays wear


Nice ven tested over time


jdboy said:


>


Love the band


----------



## recDNA

Asus Zenwatch 2.


----------



## dc38

Casio gw5610


----------



## TKC

*​Gen 1 Apple Watch.*


----------



## AVService

New this Week.


----------



## archimedes

... a watch that shows when you might need a flashlight (lol)

The light portion of the dial is daylight, and the dark portion is nighttime.

The moon phase is displayed, too. As is moonrise and moonset (denoted in the very narrow outer ring) .


----------



## Mobileschoney

Reactor Titan, has 11 tritium vials, this dude is stout, really liking this watch.


----------



## bykfixer

Just acquired another wind up and another skeleton.




This time in the same case. 
It's accurate to 1 minute a day. But since it needs winding every 42 hours no big deal to re-set it after winding it.


----------



## nfetterly

Updates on my Traser watch with miltat oyster bracelet.




​ 



​


----------



## RedLED

Today, I have my white dial Rolex Explorer model on. There are many nice pieces worn and collected by the members of the flashlight community, they do seem to go good with one another along with knives and pens, too.


----------



## RedLED

bykfixer said:


> This thread caused me to dust off a Stauer
> 
> 
> 
> Reproduction of an oldie.
> This automatic is nearly as accurate as all my other watches even though it's pure mechanical. By far the most accurate mechanical watch I own.
> 
> Speaking of mechanical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 1980's Timex still get to play at weddings and parties.
> 
> And that old saying "I gave them 30 years and they gave me a gold watch"....
> 
> 
> 
> Left was my great grandfathers retirement watch from Dupont circa 1948, and right was my dads from Reynolds Metals circa 1992. I wore the 1940's watch at my wedding and my pops at his funeral. These are reserved for times when a suit or tuxedo is the attire.



Fixer,

I really like your vintage collection. Especially the older Hamilton with the oversized crown, that should making the setting and winding very easy.


----------



## mcm308

nfetterly said:


> Updates on my Traser watch with miltat oyster bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Love it Brother! I want it. How is the bracelet assembled? Friction pins?


----------



## ven

Today a 009 




6mm bracelet is very heavy


----------



## PocketLight88

Apple Watch. My girlfriend bought it for Christmas. I thought they were a bit gimmicky but it has proven to be useful and has some nice features. The price is much better for the gen 1 than when they first came out


----------



## AVService

PocketLight88 said:


> Apple Watch. My girlfriend bought it for Christmas. I thought they were a bit gimmicky but it has proven to be useful and has some nice features. The price is much better for the gen 1 than when they first came out




Me too!
I snagged an earlier one the day the new ones came out.
The funny thing is that now when I am not wearing mine and my phone vibrates I sling my wrist back anyway as though looking at the Apple!


----------



## Hudson456

The kind of hard-to-get GW-5000J.


If you like square G-shocks these are the holy grail.


----------



## Hudson456

Traser Code Green
Luminox ANU 4221
Luminox 8841.KM


----------



## recDNA

Guess!


----------



## ven

Hudson456 said:


> Traser Code Green
> Luminox ANU 4221
> Luminox 8841.KM





Very........very.........very nice!


----------



## Offgridled

Great watches right there.


----------



## AVService

Luminox SpaceX for the SpaceX launch this morning!


----------



## Offgridled

AVService said:


> Luminox SpaceX for the SpaceX launch this morning!


Perfect!!!


----------



## ven

+1 very smart


----------



## techwg

I like this one a lot. Somewhat basic but has some alarms, stopwatch, timer, world time and most important of all a 10 year battery life. That was the primary selling point along with the basics.


----------



## ven

Still need a G shock in my life! very cool

Today, yesterday.............days before have been 7002 days


----------



## jdboy

Marathon GSAR on a Maratac 2 piece ZULU


----------



## AVService

In the Spirit of the last post

Marathon Jumbo Day Date!


----------



## bykfixer

When I'm in the mood to wear a watch about the girth of a jar of peanut butter on my wrist the Honda F1 G-Shock gets dusted off.




Nice watch, but geez it's big.

Makes my 42mm Seiko look like a kids watch




Edit:
Couple more added after some swapping parts n pieces.



Snoopy now has a band. Bi-centenial Mickey got new pins
18mm band trimmed to 17 and new pins added. 




$5 Wal Mart Mickey got a new battery and a 90's velcro band.


----------



## eugenechia1989

Casio G-Shock G-5600E. Cheap and simple. Had it for years and it has never skipped a beat. Believe it or not, this G-Shock succeeded an Ellesse whose strap snapped within the first half a year of wearing it.

^I'm a small dude and I'll probably look weird with a full-size G-Shock. I thought about buying a new one for myself some months back but realized just how freaking big they are, and decided to stick with my current one.


----------



## ven

Last few days i have swapped up the seiko for citizen, bit of promaster this time


----------



## bykfixer

Tomorrow....




39mm Evel Kneivel watch with Citizen guts


----------



## bykfixer

eugenechia1989 said:


> Casio G-Shock G-5600E. Cheap and simple. Had it for years and it has never skipped a beat. Believe it or not, this G-Shock succeeded an Ellesse whose strap snapped within the first half a year of wearing it.
> 
> ^I'm a small dude and I'll probably look weird with a full-size G-Shock. I thought about buying a new one for myself some months back but realized just how freaking big they are, and decided to stick with my current one.



Yeah those new G-Shock.... they look like a peanut butter jar lid on your wrist.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## nfetterly

mcm308 said:


> Love it Brother! I want it. How is the bracelet assembled? Friction pins?




Yep


----------



## Offgridled

Garmin tactix bravo 



image sharing sites


----------



## ven

Really liking that OG


----------



## the0dore3524

bykfixer said:


> Yeah those new G-Shock.... they look like a peanut butter jar lid on your wrist.
> 
> Welcome to the site.



I have the AWGM100-BA. Even with my thin wrists, it fits great; it's one of the smaller G-Shocks. Then of course you could always look into the Baby G-Shocks [emoji6]


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> Garmin tactix bravo



Nice Garmin, OG! [emoji106]


----------



## Croquette

My "old" sub.


----------



## bykfixer

the0dore3524 said:


> I have the AWGM100-BA. Even with my thin wrists, it fits great; it's one of the smaller G-Shocks. Then of course you could always look into the Baby G-Shocks [emoji6]



Cool! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Really liking that OG


Thank guys. My incredible girlfriend bought this for my birthday couple weeks ago. Having fun with it. Took awhile to learn all the options. In fact still learning


MAD777 said:


> Nice Garmin, OG! [emoji106]


----------



## mhpreston

OK...


----------



## jdboy




----------



## kellyglanzer

Maranez Bangla


----------



## recDNA

Zenwatch 2 sparrow


----------



## Offgridled

V54 fiat lux and Rolex



img upload


----------



## bykfixer

1966 Bulova Clipper P. Original strap and all.

Belong'd to my uncle who was quite the snappy dresser.


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> Tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39mm Evel Kneivel watch with Citizen guts



My Brother-In-Law would KILL for that bad boy!! Killer EK watch Byk!! :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

1pt21 said:


> My Brother-In-Law would KILL for that bad boy!! Killer EK watch Byk!! :twothumbs



eBay... $20. Tell him go to eBay and search Evel Knievel watch. These are replicas of 1973 watches.

Got me a grandpa would wear it Elgin today. Stainless case with a grandpa approved stretch band...




1965-ish.




Looks like an old Hamilton. 

Hand wind and so far acurate to the second after a day. The seller had it serviced shortly before putting it up for sale.

When not sporting the grandpa would wear it watch a Sean Connery James Bond style 1966 Bulova Clipper P will go in the rotation. The Bulova Clipper was an automatic with a sweeping second hand. This one is a hand wind with a second hand at 6 o'clock.




Says waterproof below Bulova. 
Most had automatic written where the second hand is on this. This is the first I've seen with waterproof written on the face although the Clipper line of watches was deemed waterproof at the time these were made. 




Genuine Bulova calf skin band. Original type.
Is this the original band? Well it looks like it was never worn but the crystal has enough 'history' look to indicate this watch was worn... a bunch. I know I will.




Yup, it'll get worn.


----------



## ven

Liking that mr fixer, very swarve.


----------



## bykfixer

In the 1970's Star Kist tuna had a cartoon comercial featuring Charlie the tuna show-casing how he has good tastes in life. The announcer would say "sorry Charlie, Star Kist want tuna that tastes good"




1973 promo watch.

To this day if you hear somebody say "sorry Charlie" that is likely where it came from much like "where's the beef" was a Wendys burger chain jingle.


----------



## BigSang

Marathon
Rolex Submariner


----------



## archimedes

BigSang said:


> ....
> Rolex Submariner



Red Sub ... very nice


----------



## bykfixer

I just remembered there were a few broken linx to pix in this one so I fix'd 'em. 

And wanted to show off my spiffy new (to me) 2008 A-11 reproduction by Timex. 





Case is about 4mm larger than the real McCoy...
But being my eyes aint what they used to be that's ok with me. 
Lots of other little details differ as well but at a glance it looks like the watch many heroes wore on Normandy. 
No 'hack' feature and the hands glow in the dark. But it was a good price and it's a genuine Timex. 

I looked n looked n looked at A-11's for months and decided a reproduction was best for my use. Too many fakes for one. A genuine would need to be properly serviced to know it won't work in spurts, and this one uses a battery. So after months of searching, one night I stumbled onto this "J. Crew" edition. 

I originally thought a Hamilton would be the one, then I learned there are numerous knock-offs of those or they are Chinese made at US made prices and I dang sure won't going to buy one from a jewelry store. 
Eh, the Timex will do nicely.

Edit:
Acquired a genuine band for the reproduction casing.




NOS band from 1945.

Nother Edit:




Looks pretty natural.


----------



## nbp

Just today arrived a new one for me, a G-Shock Mudman G9300-1. This is replacing the G-Shock I've been wearing for work for the past 12 years! That one still runs so I'm keeping it for a beater but I will switch go the Mudman tomorrow. I'm stoked about the compass feature - my brain compass ain't too good. Haha


----------



## leon2245

Until a few years ago I've been exclusively quartz/digital all my life, primarily g's, with a few failed automatic experiments mixed in.

Then I got a basic seiko auto diver on a PU strap that for some reason worked for me, and I haven't looked back. Longest I've ever kept to one watch. FOr some reason I have to adjust this one no more often than (non atomic) quartz. I'm sure that'll change in the long run, but in the meantime enjoying it.


----------



## archimedes

Seiko makes some very fine watches ...[emoji106]


----------



## waffles45

I have some expensive watches that I just don't wear daily because of their value and my carelessness.

The vast majority of the time I daily drive a Citizen Skyhawk EcoDrive. Solar powered, 200m water resistance, and syncs to the atomic clock so I never need to think about it. A bit large at 46mm, but the design is fairly understated and stealthy (especially compared to the Casio G-Shocks). At $350, I wouldn't even mind being mugged, LOL

The best feature is having all the world time-zones at a glance as I am a frequent international traveler (once a month or so). All the best travel watch features, built in alarm, chrono, timer, calendar, etc. 

It is absolutely my favorite watch, even though I have a Rolex Datejust, Panerai 024A, and Omega Seamaster. I honestly might sell the Panera and Omega because I barely ever take them out of my safe, let alone wear them because I am too lazy to set them every time. I wear the Rolex when I am going to fancy dinners which is pretty infrequently. 

The only negative is it won't work with fitted cuff dress shirts but I don't wear those often so not a big deal to me. Also it has a mineral crystal but can be changed to sapphire, which I will probably do once I get this one scratched up some more.


----------



## archimedes

Have had a Nighthawk for years ... great watch.

Wanted a Skyhawk, too, for some time[emoji106]


----------



## waffles45

archimedes said:


> Have had a Nighthawk for years ... great watch.
> 
> Wanted a Skyhawk, too, for some time[emoji106]


I have an older generation Skyhawk that is 43mm (Blue Angels edition) and my only disappointment with the newer ones is that they are just a touch too big at 46mm. They are thin so they wear pretty unobtrusively and luckily it doesn't look too massive on my wrist.

The new ones did gain more time zones (and the weird half-hour zones like India), and an LED for the display which is extremely handy. I have family and coleagues all over the globe and having a world time watch on the wrist is much more handy than I imagined. Can't go back to a traditional mechanical watch no matter how hard I pretend, LOL. I always end up switching to my Skyhawks

Jomashop has them for $335 right now which seems like a good deal for a stainless case, solar/atomic watch, with a great looking analog/digital dial. They also have a few variants with different color options as well.

(shameless plug for anyone looking for a 'grown-up' EDC watch)


----------



## kaichu dento

waffles45 said:


> ...Omega because I barely ever take them out of my safe, let alone wear them because I am too lazy to set them every time.


Omega Perpetual!



> ...it has a mineral crystal but can be changed to sapphire, which I will probably do once I get this one scratched up some more.


That's exactly what I did with the titanium Seiko I'm wearing now. Let the crystal get scratched up a bit, then left if with my friend to put a sapphire crystal in its place. Perfect now.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Just checked on the website time.gov to see that my old Casio WaveCeptor Tough Solar is spot on, BUT, this looks nice for an accurate mechanical watch for the 21st Century:

https://newatlas.com/zenith-defy-lab-watch/51842/


----------



## ven

This thread needs a serious BUMP 


Been on a G shock mission of late, maybe last 12 months
Latest edition is a frogy JDM fresh import


----------



## SCEMan

My vacation cruise and cocktails watch.


----------



## ven

Long time SCEMan:wave: Hope your well buddy.


----------



## SCEMan

ven said:


> Long time SCEMan:wave: Hope your well buddy.


Thanks Ven. All is good - hope same for you.


----------



## mhpreston

Been wearing this lately. It functions pretty well






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Since this thread got buried, got myself a Baume & Mercier Clifton Club with white dial about a year ago. Not a fan of the black strap with orange accents, so ended up wearing it on a one-piece, black, Maratac RAF strap with cloth keeper. Will post a pic. when my phone decides to stop acting up.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Chronomaster. Thermo-compensated quartz are cool. Being able to adjust the dst hour without stopping the time? Priceless. Going from June 30 to July 1 automatically? Gravy. Plus or minus 5 spy? Phenomenal!


----------



## Sam Bryson

Apple watch stainless still 42 mm. Enjoying a lot.


----------



## ven

SCEMan said:


> Thanks Ven. All is good - hope same for you.




Good to hear, All good here thanks:thumbsup:

Another day, another G


----------



## usdiver

Breitling Superocean A17360
Had it overhauled 4 years ago and no service since. Keeps time the same as it did then, runs a little fast (+3 min over a month or more).


----------



## Sam Bryson

Pant with T-Shirt enjoy me a lot.


----------



## ven

Sam Bryson said:


> Pant with T-Shirt enjoy me a lot.




Thats good to know, thanks for sharing.............

Love the patina on that beauty usdiverNo where near as fancy, and pic does not show the wear) but a trusty old rotary of mine. Has sentimental value to me, my mum and late dad gave me the money many xmas's ago. Put a fresh battery in it the other week and took this pic at same time. Which kind of brings me to what i am wearing now, as its sat next to it!




Be rude not to swap watches , right now i am waring an old'n but a classic, the 7002 on an oyster( thats quite annoying as i am now waiting for IOS13 update............)

Done!!!!!


----------



## usdiver

Thanks Ven I tried to get better quality in the photo but not happening


----------



## ven

Today as i mentioned the rotary, its rotary day............well i may get bored come afternoon lol
Can see patina usdiver on this pic








Desk,sea,pool,car diver........been and done everything


----------



## ven

Discrete G day


----------



## 59ride

View attachment 10951


----------



## ven

Cant see it 59ride:mecry:

G day BB


----------



## ven

Rotary day today


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I carry my Timex Expedition T77761 into the sauna and use the stop watch. OTW it's strapped to my gym bag.


----------



## chainsolid




----------



## djkode

A lot of G-Shock watches on this thread!

I have a *Garmin Fenix 5S*, about 2 years old now...maybe I'll upgrade when the Fenix 7 is released.


----------



## ven

009 day


----------



## ven

djkode said:


> A lot of G-Shock watches on this thread!
> 
> I have a *Garmin Fenix 5S*, about 2 years old now...maybe I'll upgrade when the Fenix 7 is released.



Nice garmin.

Yes, i might have gone a little G shock crazy, as i do with anything i tend to like(flashlights especially lol ). However i have added another seiko to the fold, should be with me tomorrow all being well


----------



## scout24

Ven- I just picked up an 013 and figured I'd drop by the thread. :twothumbs Quite the mod scene for the SKX watches apparently. Who knew? Haven't worn a watch in a couple years but now have a 5600 G-shock and the 013 here, with a Vaer field watch inbound.


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Ven- I just picked up an 013 and figured I'd drop by the thread. :twothumbs Quite the mod scene for the SKX watches apparently. Who knew? Haven't worn a watch in a couple years but now have a 5600 G-shock and the 013 here, with a Vaer field watch inbound.




Awesome! wear in good health brother. 
I love the seiko auto's. Have a look at the 7002 flavours as well, your side not much over $100 ish for a mint example. Lots of different dial /bezel options. 5600 is an all time classic, got to love the squares. There are threads on squares like malkoff and HDS here on CPF. There are lots of custom bits for those also. i nearly bit on a titanium camo bezel and strap in UK, but decided on the seiko landshark instead.
https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000-titanium-edition/

Stunning but very pricey. The 5000 is sort after as one of the ultimate squares in that size range, screw back like on divers(your 13) instead of the case with screws. The casio though is just so light weight, easy to throw on. Just hard to beat as a daily watch imho. The 5610 has m6(solar /time) which i am pondering for a next. 

I went for a few years of not wearing a watch, now i feel naked without. I cant wear in work due to job, but to and from, home, i always wear one other than sleeping.

Today was a 2 casio day, started off with





Now a


----------



## archimedes

I had wanted a Seiko Arnie (H558) for well over thirty years. Couldn't afford one when they were available ... couldn't find one when they weren't.

The re-release (SNJ025) was this past summer, and this one hasn't left my wrist since it arrived ....






... although it did get new "shoes" ...


----------



## ven

Archie and arnie........awesome. Very smart

Must be something in the air........seiko air

Landshark









Seiko triple





Little family of metal's


----------



## archimedes

Since we're on the topic, here's an older one ...


----------



## ven

Seiko addiction is kind of like a surefire thing for me haha. I am looking at ceramic bezel inserts for the atlas/landshark which 007/009 etc fit! Trouble is, dark green, batman and several others all have my interest. Pretty easy to swap out as well. 
This 7002 has the green face swapped out.








I guess i am not alone with charging the lume with UV light..........boy do they glow!!!


----------



## scout24

Geez Ven, you guys are bad influences...  Arch- The Arnie re-issue looks cool!


----------



## archimedes

scout24 said:


> Geez Ven, you guys are bad influences...  Arch- The Arnie re-issue looks cool!



Thanks Scout, this new one is solar, which is nice


----------



## ven

Morning was seiko





As its Frog Friday, be rude not to!


----------



## scout24

archimedes said:


> Thanks Scout, this new one is solar, which is nice



Is the Seiko solar similar to the Citizen eco-drive? That's another I've been looking at. Solar collector, and a quasi-replaceable capacitor I believe. 

Ven- That Frogman looks like it would handle being run over by a truck! Titanium- nice...


----------



## archimedes

scout24 said:


> Is the Seiko solar similar to the Citizen eco-drive? That's another I've been looking at. Solar collector, and a quasi-replaceable capacitor I believe....



Yep, very similar.

I did have a Citizen Nighthawk eventually fail, though ... :candle:


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Is the Seiko solar similar to the Citizen eco-drive? That's another I've been looking at. Solar collector, and a quasi-replaceable capacitor I believe.
> 
> Ven- That Frogman looks like it would handle being run over by a truck! Titanium- nice...



It goes back years for me wanting a frogman. The retro feel and kind of the G shock daddy. This one is a Jap import, as pretty rare. I have never seen one in public , this is the 1st frogman I have ever seen. It wears very well, other than 5600 type which are quite small for G shocks, for its size it feels great. It’s ISO rated like the seiko 007/009 to 200m and actually beyond.

Side note(seiko)- It’s pretty crazy some of the YouTube vids(some past 3000m) which show the actual case crushing on with pressure. Although eventually the hands stop working due to being physically stopped, once brought back up, start working again. Completely useless I know, but it’s cool all the same. We all love overkill. Having a watch or flashlight that will survive conditions humans can’t! 

Auto wise, I have been a fan for a while now. The complexity , design, has to have human hands involved. So much more personality over a quartz. So I will always have a few in my little collection. There not convenient as an infrequent wear, but worn regular(variable how it’s rested over night, side /front etc)can be pretty accurate . 

I hope you add more seiko scout , I would love a GS at some point. Might treat myself next year to either a seamaster or grand seiko. Maybe even a Casio oceanus which have some stunning flavours.

I digress as always


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> .... I hope you add more seiko scout , I would love a GS at some point. Might treat myself next year to either a seamaster or grand seiko. Maybe even a Casio oceanus which have some stunning flavours.
> 
> I digress as always



Have been wanting an SBDB015 as a grail of mine for a while now ... :candle:


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Have been wanting an SBDB015 as a grail of mine for a while now ... :candle:



Absolutely stunning, i like the white dial seiko spring drives to. Just such a beautiful piece. Very discrete, yet elegant.
I really love the Grand Seiko SBGA211, the blue second hand which stands out. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## ven

Back to my real world haha, Its square Saturday 





The king! The largest G shock(well the new Rangerman 1000 may have now took the crown). Close up pics do exaggerate its size, here is one from a little distance


----------



## ven

Square yesterday, back to round!


----------



## scout24

Dang, that G-shock is HUGE!  Makes my 5600 look tiny.


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Dang, that G-shock is HUGE!  Makes my 5600 look tiny.



Its the "king" for a reason haha. Yes it is the largest G (although i think the new rangerman may be larger now). Its easy to read, light weight and wears pretty well. I recommend a 56 scout, that one is JDM and i imported it a few month back. Nice green back light to, solar and automic. 





I am going to get a 5600 or 5610(heck maybe a 5000 yet) at some point. My only concern is the strap, i have a similar size gulfman which is now my lads. 








Does not leave much left for the keeper





I have a feeling its the same size strap as the 5600/5610 being a single hole design. I have 7.5" wrists.


----------



## mcm308

None, They all crapped the bed except my Tissot. I need a new every day watch. Probably going with a GW9400 Rangeman. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## nbp

G-Shocks are they way to go if you’re tough on watches. I think it took me a dozen years of abuse to finally do in a couple functions on a G-Shock where I retired it. I replaced it with a Mudman. A big chunky solar powered abuse absorbing beast of a watch. I love it.


----------



## ven

mcm308 said:


> None, They all crapped the bed except my Tissot. I need a new every day watch. Probably going with a GW9400 Rangeman.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app



Someone say tissot


----------



## ven

nbp said:


> G-Shocks are they way to go if you’re tough on watches. I think it took me a dozen years of abuse to finally do in a couple functions on a G-Shock where I retired it. I replaced it with a Mudman. A big chunky solar powered abuse absorbing beast of a watch. I love it.




I had a G back in the 80's......yeh yeh im getting old:nana: But in the last year or so, they have bit me hard nbp. Its the rerto kind of thing going on, along with memories of being a kid!. Then the large light weight watch, chunky and a feel of tough. There are lots of great G's for well under $100, a must for anyone who wants to just chuck a watch on and get on with it. If it did break(unlikely) or get lost, its not like replacing an omega or GS etc.

I like the muds to, 1000. Swapped the bezel for a green print to match the strap









This is a chunk as well! So light and comfy, you do forget its on.


----------



## archimedes

Although I do have a G-Shock and know of their massive popularity ... for whatever reason, they never really spoke to me :shrug:

Among the other Casio watches though, the World Time has always been one of my all time favorites.






I think I got that one brand-new for under $10 (!) and it has been my main "workout watch" for years.


----------



## mcm308

I can kill anything..Although the only watch I could not kill that I have had so far is a Marathon GSAR but it was automatic and I hated it. I've been through Luminox and Citizen. I have a Casio Pro Trek but the mineral is shot and once that happens, I cant wear it no more. Usually if its not sapphire, I wont even look at it and the GWG1000 Mudmaster is tempting because it has sapphire but... I am kind of digging that Rangeman for under a duece. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## scout24

Arch- A Royale! Nice!!! 

Ven- Now you've got me looking at ani-digi G-shocks... :duh2: 

Edit- GA 8001A? Might be able to pull that one off. Your 1000 above is a bit too much for me... 😁


----------



## ven

I love that casio Archi!! Very cool and retro. I can tell a man who is more for a metal watch, subtle but with class kind of guy. Although its not quite subtle, check some titanium 5000 G's out. Not the camo, as i dont think thats you. The standard titanium 5000. There are aged(looks like a cu type and very smart), stainless, black bezels and straps for the 5600 G. maybe that would suit you, similar to your casio but a little chunky.
The full metal, GMW-B5000TB 

They are very cool scout, G's are addictive!

Today is Frog Friday


----------



## archimedes

scout24 said:


> Arch- A Royale! Nice!!!  ....





ven said:


> I love that casio Archi!! Very cool and retro. I can tell a man who is more for a metal watch, subtle but with class kind of guy. Although its not quite subtle, check some titanium 5000 G's out. Not the camo, as i dont think thats you. The standard titanium 5000. There are aged(looks like a cu type and very smart), stainless, black bezels and straps for the 5600 G. maybe that would suit you, similar to your casio but a little chunky....



Thanks guys. Yes, all metal watches are best for me, I think.

Unless the straps are metal, or a really tough substitute (like ISOfrane) , they tend to fall apart under EDC duty.

As for ordinary plastic, or fabric, or leather ? .... :shakehead 

I just looked at those Ti-G's ...   I could get a (titanium Seiko) SBDC029 for less (!)


----------



## ven

Yes not cheap, but also kind of makes them more exclusive(chances are your never going to see another on someones wrist............agree more than likely because they would not be as crazy! haha).

I am waiting to see if my offer on a new ti citizen pro master will be accepted......im hooked bad! I have a little ti , the frogman has a nice chunk of it on the screw back, another gulfman has the ti back. I need full ti!!! The seiko ti are stunning. Yes with careful searching, even a nice used seamaster is not far off the cost. Some crazy pricing, but even crazier...........they will be worth more in a few years(not like crazy rolex prices). 
The MT-G camo i love , but again pricey for me. The limited edition frogs are pricey as well. But again, double the value within a year. Many just buy to flip which makes me 
I dont like leather straps on divers, i to much prefer metal straps, and nato are a no no for me also. Just no! 

For the light weight comfy G, i can handle resin. Really comfy

Today is about to be the start of a 12hr shift(2 of them inc tomorrow), the 100 BB for discrete stealth, my 1st actual G .


----------



## mcm308

I wont do metal anymore either. The only bracelets that are durable enough are ones that have screw pins. Ive had too many friction pins come loose over the years. Those Frogmans are nice as well. Was looking into them but the features dont suit me well. My Tissot Sea Touch. 




Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## ven

Very nice!!

When i got the frogy, i did not care if it has depth, stop watch, heck anything as i never use most functions on any watch. It was the design and what to me the frogman means. The iso rated diver which is tested with the ti screw case . The off set strap design etc........love the retro kind of vibe it gives me. I know some who have maybe 40 or 50, inc limited editions that are worth over $2 maybe $3k ea. Yet i have never seen another frogman in real life .......ever! The only one i have seen in the resin, is mine. 

I like 200lm of hi cri nichia 219b, i like an easy read time display, i am easy pleased(honest). But damn my want and need for all things not needed!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcm308

ven said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> When i got the frogy, i did not care if it has depth, stop watch, heck anything as i never use most functions on any watch. It was the design and what to me the frogman means. The iso rated diver which is tested with the ti screw case . The off set strap design etc........love the retro kind of vibe it gives me. I know some who have maybe 40 or 50, inc limited editions that are worth over $2 maybe $3k ea. Yet i have never seen another frogman in real life .......ever! The only one i have seen in the resin, is mine.
> 
> I like 200lm of hi cri nichia 219b, i like an easy read time display, i am easy pleased(honest). But damn my want and need for all things not needed!!!!!!!!


Haha.. I dont use most funtions either. But I do use atmospheric pressure quite a bit. Durability is most important. I am extremely rough on stuff and a watch is like part of my body. I wear one 24/7. And I am extremely picky on what I buy. Right now I am flopping between the subdued version GWG-1000 or a negative display JDM GW9400. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## ven

Thats a good way to be mcm, picky!! I am like that thankfully with flashlights, has to meet a certain criteria(usually several factors) these days. Watches.......well i like my divers mainly. love autos due to the movements. Quartz for their simplicity, chuck on and easy good to go kind of thing. Neg displays are OK, but they are not the best at certain angles. Pos is much better for ease, although for some reason casio is pushing their neg displays(too many watchaholics frustration).

As per norm i swap what i wear once or even twice a day, for now the 1000 mud. Swapped bezel to a green print. Great watch, wears smaller than its large size.
The GWG 1000 is what i would get over the rangerman..........no question. I much prefer the design, but all subjective. i do like the 9400, but not enough to own yet. 
The gwg1000 little sis


----------



## mcm308

ven said:


> Thats a good way to be mcm, picky!! I am like that thankfully with flashlights, has to meet a certain criteria(usually several factors) these days. Watches.......well i like my divers mainly. love autos due to the movements. Quartz for their simplicity, chuck on and easy good to go kind of thing. Neg displays are OK, but they are not the best at certain angles. Pos is much better for ease, although for some reason casio is pushing their neg displays(too many watchaholics frustration).
> 
> As per norm i swap what i wear once or even twice a day, for now the 1000 mud. Swapped bezel to a green print. Great watch, wears smaller than its large size.
> The GWG 1000 is what i would get over the rangerman..........no question. I much prefer the design, but all subjective. i do like the 9400, but not enough to own yet.
> The gwg1000 little sis


Yes, the GG. Was looking at those as well. The only thing about the Mudmasters is that I am kind of tired of analog displays. I have always been an analog guy but I think I want a straight up digital this go around. Watching a youtube review of this one right now and happen to like it alot. This guy actually mentions the con of the neg display but Im ok with that. 




Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## ven

Looks great in the green, must admit. One thing with G's. dont try and nail everything in one hit imho. Go all dig by all means, but also go analogue/dig to. My first was the rare 100bb above, love the all digital. Then after a bit, i wanted a mix.....so it began lol. I have 7 G's at the mo, there are at least 3 more on my want list. The MT-G, gwg1000 is still wanted, also either a 5000 or 5610 square. I am kind of side tracked at present though with seiko and citizen divers.


----------



## mcm308

ven said:


> Looks great in the green, must admit. One thing with G's. dont try and nail everything in one hit imho. Go all dig by all means, but also go analogue/dig to. My first was the rare 100bb above, love the all digital. Then after a bit, i wanted a mix.....so it began lol. I have 7 G's at the mo, there are at least 3 more on my want list. The MT-G, gwg1000 is still wanted, also either a 5000 or 5610 square. I am kind of side tracked at present though with seiko and citizen divers.


You know I got a thing with C300 C300 series Navihawks that are ano/digi! The batteries are pooped out in them though, lol. That green Rangeman is 175USD. Extremely hard to resist...lol At that price point, I'll probably end up with a GWG1000 as well..lol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## mcm308

This old girl is one of my all time favorite watches. Rare with the blue PVD case. The LCD is failing on it though and I need to send it in to Citizen for repair and service. 





Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## nbp

Some tools crack under pressure. Some say, “Is that all you’ve got?” 

https://imgur.com/a/kycvlUy

hmmm, not sure why that’s a link not a picture. So sick of changing photo hosters. Grrrrr


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Rangeman 9400-J for work, (and 11 month old’s teething toy) and Seiko SKX013 for dress up.


----------



## scout24

Love the 013 on a bracelet. Mine's on the rubber dive strap which is far more comfortable than I thought it would be, it's just ugly, lol. Is that a stock Seiko bracelet or aftermarket?


----------



## archimedes

nbp said:


> Some tools crack under pressure. Some say, “Is that all you’ve got?”
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/kycvlUy
> 
> hmmm, not sure why that’s a link not a picture. So sick of changing photo hosters. Grrrrr



:kewlpics:






Feel free to edit to fix ...


----------



## archimedes

scout24 said:


> Love the 013 on a bracelet. Mine's on the rubber dive strap which is far more comfortable than I thought it would be, it's just ugly, lol. Is that a stock Seiko bracelet or aftermarket?



My favorite bracelet for the 007/009/etc series is the "beads of rice" version


----------



## nbp

Well friggidy frack, what did you do to make it show? I tried several methods. :thinking:


----------



## archimedes

That image hosting site uses different links for URL- and IMG-tagged code, is the best way I can think to describe the issue :duh2:


----------



## nbp

I was using the imgur app with the link they give you, they should be more specific. I hope using a desktop isn’t the only way to make that work. Posting pics is such a pain when you have to boot up and log into two websites just to make it work. Anyways, sorry for the OT. Back to watches!


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

scout24 said:


> Love the 013 on a bracelet. Mine's on the rubber dive strap which is far more comfortable than I thought it would be, it's just ugly, lol. Is that a stock Seiko bracelet or aftermarket?



It’s made by Strapco and is quite nice! They have a few different opinions.


----------



## mcm308

nbp said:


> I was using the imgur app with the link they give you, they should be more specific. I hope using a desktop isn’t the only way to make that work. Posting pics is such a pain when you have to boot up and log into two websites just to make it work. Anyways, sorry for the OT. Back to watches!


Just use postimage. Quick and painless...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## scout24

K2- I've read good things about Strapco's quality. My biggest fear is the bracelet pulling hair out of my arms, lol. 
Arch- Now I'll be googling "beads of rice watch band"...😁


----------



## ven

K2- a man after my own heart! I love the G and seiko mix, exact same here. Both excellent tough watches.
nbp- love love love the frog

Between the citizen pro titanium and a square..........this time the square won. Have a GW-M5610BC-1JF on the way with the metal strap. JDM. Been wanting a smaller square (56 is huge) with "only" a 43mm head . Last watch of 2019, Jan or Feb will be a ti watch next......or a deep blue!

Today still a mud day


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ven, which mudman are you wearing? It looks likes it can be had with different controls.

Bill


----------



## nbp

Sundays call for something dressier than a Mudman. My black titanium Citizen EcoDrive. Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. Literally.


----------



## ven

Bullzeyebill said:


> Ven, which mudman are you wearing? It looks likes it can be had with different controls.
> 
> Bill




Hi Bill, hope all is good your side. The one i have is the GG1000 1A3. The version with black strap for example changes the last code to 1AER. There are a lot of fakes(certainly on ebay, even on amazon). The mode dial is an easy give away, should have a raised bezel and not completely flat. Also pressing both L/H buttons with bottom right, brings all the details up on the digital display. Other differences are, 2 batts inside on genuine(not 1), mode dial speed, being able to adjust the dial forwards/reverse and the hand lume is very weak on fakes. Trouble is, its in your hand before you can find out some details, so focus on the little mode dial and it should have a coloured background(mine is green at the back).
There are also the gwg1000 models, these are more high end. Then there are all digital mudmans.
Here the gg1000 1A3 examples.
Genuine left/fake right




Fake smooth bezel on mode wheel, that struggles to stay sinked





Crazy enough, the compass mode almost works for about 300 degrees!
Genuine





If tempted Bill with any G, PM me and i can check it out to confirm either way for you. Once bit twice shy! You would not think fakes with $200-$300 watches, but shift 1000's and its a lot of money to be made. Fakes come with tags, fake warranty, however they can not get the size correct of the said. I could go on and on haha.

Today is a seiko day, love a bit of auto. Just so much work goes into them. Humans have to play a part, too complex for machines/robots to make.


----------



## scout24

Well, I went to my local WalMart and tried on a G-Shock DW9052 yesterday to see how I felt about the bigger models. Not sure I can do it...  Even on my 7.25" wrist, it still looked a bunch bigger than my 5600! I know they're made for "wrist presence," but I' not sure it's me... :nana::buddies:


----------



## ven

The problem imo is your use to the smaller watch, smaller G(granted most watches are smaller lol). All mine bar the gulfman 9100 are large(at least 44mm, but usually 48+). Its like a hair cut, at first it does not suit, a week later its the norm. I would try it for a week or more, then when you swap back i guarantee the other G will feel and look small. Its just a case of getting use to a larger size. 

G's are meant to be large and bold, i do prefer a larger watch though, so some bias is in there. For day to day, out hiking or walking the dog, general beater use, G's are a good option. For discrete , maybe out for a meal at a nice restaurant........G's(unless a nice metal MRG etc)are not the choice for some(i would not care).


----------



## ven

The said gulfman, this might be an option for you if a little conscious about the size. I think cool, this is the 9100, there is a solar/multi 6 flavour 9110. They have ti backs which i like.




My wrist is just 7.5" and not much left on the strap


----------



## ven

Today PRC200


----------



## ven

Little update, delivery just in GW-M5610BC-1JF just arrived. WOW its so tiny and cute, this will take a little getting use to thats for sure. I like it though as it is on the metal bracelet.
Not best pics as took quick and hard to focus in time for lume pic




Its very stealth, so i have a couple of stealthy watches now





I do like discrete some times.


----------



## lion504

Casio DW-5600E. The HDS of digital watches. Synchronized monthly to https://time.gov/.


----------



## ven

Agree Lion, if there was a watch made by HDS, the 5600/5610 would be it, simple, just works and tough as old boots!

Are you not tempted for a MB6 flavour?


----------



## ven

My little pile of G's





Little pile of metals





Its getting harder to pick one to wear.................but i can give up anytime:nana:


----------



## mhpreston

Oooo - am I lucky or what? A new Olight Javelot Pro (with red filter attached) and a dress watch for Christmas! I rushed the photo and had the date wrong...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Unforgivable to have the wrong date 

Congrats and merry Christmas


----------



## RedLED

Are the Casio G Shock watches made in Japan? I like Seiko, and other watches made in Japan!


----------



## ven

RedLED said:


> Are the Casio G Shock watches made in Japan? I like Seiko, and other watches made in Japan!




They vary Red, some yes Japan. Others Thailand which is no issue for me. After all, a factory in X or Y as long as made to Casio's spec, i am fine with(others may not be). I have JDM flavours that have Thailand on the back plate.......

G's make an excellent tough yet light weight beater watch Red, there are many many models, colours with various modules. Pos and neg displays, red,green etc etc. The neg displays are not too easy to read in low light environments. 

I love seiko to, i have a little family of 3 seiko's which are all auto's. I just love the movements, design and the fact a machine/robot can not make without human intervention. Due to the complexity of them. 

Merry Christmas 

Xmas day wear so far








Combi bracelet is very comfy





Even santa paws has been


----------



## lion504

ven said:


> Are you not tempted for a MB6 flavour?


 
Is that the atomic solar version? If so, yes, ive come dangerously close to an upgrade on a couple of occasions. But I’ve been through a lot with this girl, and those features wouldn’t be a noticeable upgrade on a daily basis: I go several years between battery swaps and notice about 0.5s drift every month, which is within tolerances for catching the daily express bus.

One feature I’d like to add is barometric pressure...


----------



## ven

lion504 said:


> Is that the atomic solar version? If so, yes, ive come dangerously close to an upgrade on a couple of occasions. But I’ve been through a lot with this girl, and those features wouldn’t be a noticeable upgrade on a daily basis: I go several years between battery swaps and notice about 0.5s drift every month, which is within tolerances for catching the daily express bus.
> 
> One feature I’d like to add is barometric pressure...



Yes multi band 6. I have a couple, its pretty cool how both are exact sinked without my input, random pic yesterday





Agree, they are very accurate anyway and its no deciding factor on any of my purchases. 0.5s is pretty amazing to be honest .

Barometer pressure, this 100bb has that


----------



## RedLED

Thanks, Ven!


----------



## RedLED

Ven,

love your Seiko Colection! In addition to my three 70s digitals, I have a Seiko Sports 100 Divers. It is a analog Quartz, and it incorporates a small digital display, and it has the rotating divers bezel. I bought this one in 1984.


----------



## Burgess

Been wearing THIS for perhaps 5 Years now --


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RWZHXO/?tag=cpf0b6-20



LOVE it, except for the screen glare.


I just saw a fancy Casio with Non-Glare screen,
but it wasn't identical to mine.
< sigh >


Any suggestions ? ? ?


----------



## ven

RedLED said:


> Ven,
> 
> love your Seiko Colection! In addition to my three 70s digitals, I have a Seiko Sports 100 Divers. It is a analog Quartz, and it incorporates a small digital display, and it has the rotating divers bezel. I bought this one in 1984.



Thank you Red, there is something special about the seiko divers for me. One day i would love to add a GS , but it wont be any time soon. The boss wont be too happy if we do not get the new kitchen in Jan............

Would love to see some pics of your seiko's. In 84 i was 9, casio calculator watches ring a bell. I actually got my lad one the other year, love the cool/retro vibe.


----------



## ven

Very cool burgess, there are various flavours of 5610's with all kinds of displays. I really like the golden back ground, there is red,blue as well to name just some options. I will say a lot of the newer G's have negative displays, as cool as some may think they are, there is a variable on the legibility. 

If you have a smart phone, there are some nice bluetooth squares. The displays on these are meant to be much better(than other negs). So i would maybe be tempted at a b/t square.
https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gw-b5600-and-gw-b5600bc-tough-solar-bluetooth-resin-squares/


Todays wear............a different square, full fat flavour 56......the king!


----------



## mcm308

It showed up Christmas eve. It is a beauty and am extremely pleased with it. Not lyin, it is difficult to read at times but I like it.


----------



## ven

Sweeeeet rangey there 

Yes these neg displays are not the "brightest" of ideas casio has come up with. Worse still, they are pushing these displays more and more, so harder to avoid. My 5610 with neg, found a not perfect work around but helps. Just hold the light button in for a few seconds till after the light goes off. Now on auto, tilt arm and lit up. You will know this anyway, but it saves having to press the light button almost every time in low light.

Other than that.......would make an excellent summer watch lol(light evenings) . Trouble is with many G's, even gripes are put up with if your a G fan.

Congrats


----------



## MAD777

So here is my current collection of Casio & Citizen watches. I'm itching to add another, but many watches with additional dials show the same, repetitive time information. Since I'm not into racing, I don't need stop watch functions. The one I'm considering shows compass & altitude, which living in the mountains next to a national forest would be useful. Yes, my Casio Protrek does this, but digitally and certainly doesn't look dressy. This watch can go anywhere. What do you Watchaholics think? LOL








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very impressive mike, like them all a lot. I would be more than happy with any of those in my little collection.

Any favs? Any that get the most use? Or do you swap about like me, even 2 or 3 times in a day haha. 

I could see you with a nice Casio Oceanus


----------



## JimIslander

Galaxy S7 Edge.


----------



## MAD777

Ven, I do a lot of watch swapping. I love the solar powered watches as I don't have to replace batteries. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Good stuff, same here haha. Its good to swap about and have a little variety .........as with flashlights etc. I have a couple of solar casios, but will be adding a citizen pro driver/master titanium at some point in 2020.

Today is Friday, that means frogfriday. I have a digital retro thing going on in 2019, who knows "what thing' will be in 2020!


----------



## ven

JimIslander said:


> Galaxy S7 Edge.




How dare you! I hope its not your EDC flashlight as well:nana:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

+1.

Bill


----------



## ven




----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> Unforgivable to have the wrong date
> 
> Congrats and merry Christmas



Thanks! 

lol - setting the wrong date isn’t an issue with my Fitbit or iWatch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Be careful with the fitbits, been a few that have  and left a nasty burn on the wrist. Never been kind of interested in iwatch types, maybe i am just old fashioned. Its a pain enough charging torch batteries all the time, plugging phone in every evening, tool batteries, ecig batteries.............the list just never ends. Then to add a watch! Just another thing to plug in or sit on charge.


----------



## mhpreston

He hee - my Fitbit is set to explode if I do over 500 steps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Back in the early 90s I bought 3-5 Swatch Irony watches..... liked their look and they were affordable. But I only wore them when I was on the move. At home as well as in the office I took them off. When I bought my first cellphone in 1996 they ended up rather quick in a drawer. In the last 20 years I didn´t have a single watch on my wrist. Earlier this year I found thoses Swatches again and sold them since I´d never wear a watch again...... so I thought.

In september I was on my way to get a haircut and saw the new Seiko 5 Sports automatic watches in a window. Loved their look, but well..... I don´t wear watches anymore. In october I passed the same window and couldn´t resist anymore. I bought the one with the orange strap. The straps are not Seiko straps but Prometheus Design Werks Nato straps with Ti hardware and wear rather comfortable compared to the ones on my Swatch watches back then. Liked it so much, I bought a second one (the black one) in november. Just a few days ago I ordered a third watch (Traser P68 Pathfinder automatic in blue) and I am eyeballing a fourth already. I guess it´s not going to end well for me


----------



## mhpreston

Very nice watches there and I loved my Traser when I had one. Sadly, after two decades or so the tritium started to fade. I reckon those straps won’t fade [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Thank you! Since Tritium has a half life of 12,32 years it´s going dark after some time  That´s why I hesitated a bit ordering the Traser watch. But since it has lume as well I thought what the heck and ordered it anyway.


----------



## ven

I love love love those seiko's Eric, very nice and loving the blue especially! I have a seiko 5 with green bezel saved to buy at some point(i do like dark green on a divers). I kind of went through a phase, good few years of not wearing a watch. After all its easy not to, get up, leave for work, cant wear one in work. So i loose maybe up to 2.30pm ish with no watch. But i find, once you get a little back into it, its like a chain around the neck, or a bracelet etc. I feel naked! so if i dont wear a watch outside(to and from also) i just feel like i am missing something. That was ......maybe 20yrs back. 

Yep your in trouble haha, my original plan made sense(to me) which was simply 7 watches.......yep 1 each day of the week type of plan. It lasted a few month, but by the time you get(well i get) past 5 or 6....too late! I like my divers, like my chrono, like my digital(G's) like analog/digital. Then colours, brands(nothing fancy here, i actually would rather have 10 decent watches than say 1 seamaster. But thats me, can only wear 1 at a time, just like you can only use 1 torch at a time. But none of us have 1 torch!

I digress, its all fun and choices, variety is the spice of life

Coincidently, today is also a seiko 5 day, the landshark. This was actually seiko's 1st 200m sekio 5 watch.........not that it matters to me.





Look forward to more Eric, those 2 are winners


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> He hee - my Fitbit is set to explode if I do over 500 steps...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




:laughing:

I hope not! Wear in good health means a lot more with a fitbit

I dont have a specific health device, but the app on iphone kind of gets glanced at of late. (goes off to glance and screen shot today)
Thats up to now, but i dont always have my phone on my person in work, it often gets put in the tool box.


----------



## Eric242

Thank you Ven. Yes, it is definitly easier to not wear a watch than to wear one. Especially for me, a guy who just can´t wear rings, chains, bracelets and so on. I don´t know, it disturbs me somehow. So a watch is all I can take in that regard. Hmm.... 7 watches, one for each day of the week... maybe I could kid myself that this is a good plan :devil: I will give it a thought.

Btw. since most of us have at least two arms/wrists/hands we could wear two at a time. I guess it would look a bit stupid but using two flashlights on the other hand...


----------



## Burgess

GREAT thread here !

lovecpf



Any recommendations for a MECHANICAL men's watch
(either self-winding, or manual wind)


- With Numbers ! 

- Sweep second hand

- Luminous dial 

- Rugged & water resistant

- Perhaps 100 Bucks

* * UPDATE * -- I've Upped this to $ 200*


Thank you for your suggestions !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## archimedes

I still think Orient Mako and Ray provide best value for money around that approximate range. Probably ~ $150 new though.


----------



## ven

Eric242 said:


> Thank you Ven. Yes, it is definitly easier to not wear a watch than to wear one. Especially for me, a guy who just can´t wear rings, chains, bracelets and so on. I don´t know, it disturbs me somehow. So a watch is all I can take in that regard. Hmm.... 7 watches, one for each day of the week... maybe I could kid myself that this is a good plan :devil: I will give it a thought.
> 
> Btw. since most of us have at least two arms/wrists/hands we could wear two at a time. I guess it would look a bit stupid but using two flashlights on the other hand...




Ha ha that is true, you may b surprised by how many actually wear 2 watches! Not saying lots, but there are a few who do.........why not! Imagine carrying 2 torches......or more


----------



## ven

Archi suggestion is defo a +1 , orient are excellent bang for buck and even have their own movement. Search about(very easy) to find a minty used one for under 100 bucks. 

Only issue with sub 100 buck watches is not actually always the watch, you can get ones with seiko movement etc in for even less. BUT the bracelet tends to be where money is saved, cheap, thin, rattly types that can ruin the feel. Its a fairly easy fix, but by the time you may spend $60-$100 on a new bracelet(presuming bracelet, could be nato etc for much cheaper), you near the 200 $ watches.

I will throw along with orient, seiko 5 and citizen eco drive in the mix(mint used as well for options). Many collectors buy, dont even wear more than once, store or display then sell up to fund bigger purchases. So you can pretty much pick up a $200 watch for $100+ ish...........like new. 

I think seiko lume is one of the best. Citizen is pretty good, not quite seiko from my little experience. Orient i dont actually own yet, but the triton and mako/ray certainly have my interest.


----------



## archimedes

I think Orient have renamed their Triton, the Neptune now.

And I might have gotten one recently, ven 

Will see about pictures soon ....


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I like my auto Seiko's, but have not been so active recently, so they lose time quickly. I had a Pulsar Quartz duver 100 meters, with a screw down crown, circa 2014. Pepsi version and it was stolen, and it was discontinued a few years later. I wear a watch 24/7, showers included. Have not found one to replace the Pulsar. 

Bill

Bill


----------



## Burgess

*
* UPDATE * -- I've Upped this to $ 200

* And I really like having the ENTIRE FACE be LumiBrite.

And I really like having all the numbers,
which seems to be called Military style 
or Railroad style.

And it's getting Confusing for me, folks !
< sigh >


Thank you, *Everyone*, 
for your suggestions so far !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## ven

Sweet christmas, at this rate we will be at a datejust soon:nana: In all seriousness, 200 bucks offers quite a good choice spectrum. Lumibrite wise, seiko 5. Unless you fixed on brand new, i would look to a mint used if can. You will potentially get a 300-400 buck watch a few years old, but not worn. Just thoughts.

Check luminox out, its hard to recommend exact ones, some metal, others rubber or leather straps. There are so many variables, but all numbers luminox may float your boat. Over budget new, but used should come close to.

Today is a king day


----------



## ven

Bullzeyebill said:


> I like my auto Seiko's, but have not been so active recently, so they lose time quickly. I had a Pulsar Quartz duver 100 meters, with a screw down crown, circa 2014. Pepsi version and it was stolen, and it was discontinued a few years later. I wear a watch 24/7, showers included. Have not found one to replace the Pulsar.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Bill



Having a few auto's myself, i get it. If i am wearing one or choose one, i leave out and just give it a shake! 15 seconds and put on. Same at night(on or off wrist). To keep time, then say i want to wear a G or a different one, if i know i will go back to wearing it in the next few days. I just give it a shake once or twice. Not ideal, there are cheap watch winders(dont fancy spending $1000's lol). But for $30 on amazon, is enough to wind a single..........might be worth it. Do like the pepsi pulsar, similar in most ways to the seiko 009. I have one in my watched ebay 274135425709

Very attractive watch to my eyes, i do like a little colour on the bezel. Check out the Timex Q re issue divers, very cool/retro and so so tempted. Not crazy large either, a more moderate to dress kind of size at 38mm.


----------



## lion504

Spent yesterday at Universal Studios in Orlando. My kids and I had fun using the stopwatch on my DW-5600E to keep track of how long we were in line compared to the park’s advertised wait time (spoiler: about 90% of the time the park was overestimating the wait by 100%). At one point we were making friendly wagers on how long to get to the ride. Anyways, The park is now using metal detectors to keep people from bringing cell phones on the rides. So many, many people had no idea what time it was. If I had a nickel for every person that asked us how long they’d been waiting...


----------



## ven

Very cool, it is a shame many rely on phones(heck most are like $1000+ these days). So easy to drop, then a $300 bill for screen.......imagine the nice watch that would get! One of my biggest gripes though, if say gas engineers or alike turn up and get mobile out to look. Right tool for the job springs to mind. Oh and yes, even reports of people using a lit match, could not make it up!

I feel more squares may come in 2020 lion, squares themselves are a bit of an addiction. Such a great watch imho.


----------



## MAD777

You guys are an evil influence! I have one nice Citizen on the way to me, and yet I'm eyeballing another with an itchy trigger finger! [emoji849]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

After talk of pepsi, also a KFC and a pepsi......well might as well wear what i drank! Citizen this time


----------



## lion504

ven said:


> I feel more squares may come in 2020 lion, squares themselves are a bit of an addiction. Such a great watch imho.



I'll be watching this thread for your recommendations! As you're clearly the resident expert! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ven

lion504 said:


> I'll be watching this thread for your recommendations! As you're clearly the resident expert! Thanks in advance.



Thank you for kind words, but far from that. I just like a nice watch, a little research prior and thats that. No different to most really . Wish you all the best for 2020 and everyone else here. Cheers to a new decade of flashlights, torches..............and health!!! :twothumbs


----------



## RedLED

Ven, 

That is is a nice looking Seiko Pepsi! What year is it?


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I can’t fully explain why I find automatic self winding watches to be so cool. The whole concept is just awesome.


----------



## ven

RedLED said:


> Ven,
> 
> That is is a nice looking Seiko Pepsi! What year is it?



That one is a ctizen pepsi NY2300, not sure on exact year , but i think from about 09 and now discontinued. 



InvisibleFrodo said:


> I can’t fully explain why I find automatic self winding watches to be so cool. The whole concept is just awesome.



They are cool, all self contained, the complexity yet reliable. Most auto's should run for years.......decades even before a service. Capacitors can get weak years on and may need replacing, so the power reserve can start to fall short if not worn. Most have 30+hr reserves, some 40+. Watch winders come in handy if you wear it a few days here and there. But for me, i prefer auto to say quartz , although not as convenient for grabbing and just wearing. There are little things to be aware of with the day/date and not setting between 9pm and 4am(usually when the day/date starts to change) . Just wind/shake a little, adjust time to 6.30 ish, then adjust day and date for yesterday. Then simply adjust the time past 12 till it starts to change day/date, then you can set time to am or pm, the day/date is set to change correct during early hours. 

I have 4 auto's at the moment, may add a steinhart or citizen, then probably done unless i do 1 in 1 out. As this can get crazy like flashlights. 






Today though, is actually a quartz , tissot prc200.........well so far. I can swap 2 or 3 times in a day.


----------



## mhpreston

That’s a nice Tissot Ven! I’ve gone into full hunting mode with my new Garmin Fenix Solar. It’s going to take some learning...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> You guys are an evil influence! I have one nice Citizen on the way to me, and yet I'm eyeballing another with an itchy trigger finger! [emoji849]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



niiiiiiiice . You seem to have it as bad as me, even though one in the mail, the next is being searched for haha. Well it is part of the fun as well. A nice G square would work well for you when not dressed up.. Day to day easy to read beater, but tough and retro/cool looking. 5600/5610, former quartz, latter with multiband6 and solar........many have gone past 20yrs on same rechargeable battery! Even the more expensive 5610 can be had under 80 bucks. Or a little more special, the 5000 ti square for $400 ish. 

I still have a saved citizen pro master ti .........i may bite soon.


----------



## ven

Thank you mhpreston, they kept catching my eye and its my 1st tissot. I liked the sapphire glass and wanted a chrono, swiss made and this time not an auto. In fact the auto versions are quite pricey . Love the garmin, been tempted myself a few times for one of theirs. That reminds me, also the G rangeman 1000, but its a bit of a big beast(and pricey). 
https://g-shock.co.uk/gpr-b1000-1er

Its HUGE and not sure on the charge side, comes with its own charger and kind of like smart watches, requires placing on it every few days. Not too sure i want that in a watch, i have enough to charge and keep an eye on! Almost talked myself out haha. I can get for around £500 ish. But i then think, if i get that, i wear my others less, so do i move a few on........See my predicament. Never stopped me with torches, but with those you have materials, size, battery differences, colour temps, tints, CRI, modded/custom, UI's etc. I have also deliberately not tied up a large amount(invest) in one piece yet to enjoy a few different ones. Maybe if i put to and sold maybe 10, just buy a seamaster and be done! But i know it would not stop there haha. Besides, dinging a few 100 £ watch or a couple of K wont hurt as much. I also can not get my head around £300-£600 on a service! Not when i can run a $50 casio for decades for free!!!! Hence my predicament in my brain.........
Right now though, i am enjoying my little ride. But before it gets out of hand and i end up with 100! I am going to have to start doing 1 in 1 out. 

Late afternoon wear and evening


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

RedLED said:


> Ven,
> 
> That is is a nice looking Seiko Pepsi! What year is it?


----------



## bykfixer

The battery in my blue face Sieko kinetic stopped taking a charge at around 12 years old. My white face of the same year still charges but at a reduced capacity of about a weeks worth of energy. Replacements are available in a kit and run about 25% the cost of the watch original price. 

My ten year old solar Siekos and Citizens are still doing fine. Just store them under a table lamp you use often or in a window that gets about an hour of sun per day and they remain charged. 

My favorite is the hand wind type. Not always practical in todays fast paced world, but I do get certain enjoyment out of winding up a 75 year old Hamiltion or 50 year old Elgin or Bulova and sporting a relic on my wrist at times. 

I don't hate quartz watches. I just don't like the surprise of looking at my wrist and discovering the battery played out. At least with an automatic you can shake it briefly and finish out the day. Same with solar or hand wind.


----------



## archimedes

bykfixer said:


> .... My favorite is the hand wind type. Not always practical in todays fast paced world, but I do get certain enjoyment out of winding up a 75 year old Hamiltion or 50 year old Elgin or Bulova and sporting a relic on my wrist at times....



Yes, I agree, Byk.

I too remember winding my wristwatch each morning, and briefly thinking about what was to be accomplished that day.

There was an almost tactile nature to the analog world of the past. Putting a record on the turntable and setting the needle in the groove, getting out a pen and sheet of paper to write a letter, and so forth.

Felt more connected and grounded to the reality around us.

And sorta seemed to allow us the time and space to think, in a way now absent from the ethereal insta-digi-stream-clouding process :shrug:

EDIT ... after posting this, from my handheld electronic device with capabilities far beyond those imagined in Star Trek, I see that my post is displayed incorrectly in the "app" but normally on the "browser" for reasons unclear. Funny.


----------



## ven

Agree mr fixer

Yes i get it with quartz, i do like them for ease and convenience, but nothing beats an auto for me . Many casio's last years, even a decade before tell tale signs (back light weak or wont work etc), an easy swap in under 5 mins(inc finding the battery that is safely stashed......too safely!). Little nyogel on any O ring to help keep water resist. One thing with doing your own batteries, you take pride and care, no short cuts. Like servicing your own car in ways, you know its done right.

I have just put an offer in for a squale 1545 30 atmos pepsi, see what happens. Chances are my next piece is steinhart,oris,squale or deep blue. Who knows which flavour will pick me. Then that will be it for a while..........famous last words haha. 

Today's wear, JDM frogy.


----------



## ven

Well i bit the bullet on a couple of watches, a G for Callum DW-5600BBM-1ER (black case blue print and his choice) . I have been burning my head out for a couple of days, got (i hope) a cracking deal on an oris TT1 . Just been serviced for a meagre £300(did include a £70 crown pin......bargain!). My first titanium watch at last........

Hopefully Wednesday for the Oris


----------



## Eric242

Me too Ven. I hope you don´t have to wait too long for your fix 

The blue Traser P68 Pathfinder automatic arrived saturday..... and ten minutes later the watch I was eyeballing. An Aevig Corvid Fieldwatch, swiss movement, 20 atm, full lume display. Aevid is a small dutch micro brand. I really like that watch! The Traser too. I was a liitle concerned because it is a rather large watch but it wears pretty comfortable. Only the lume on the Traser is not the brightest. But maybe I am just a bit spoiled because of the Aevig and the Seikos (they are supposed to have pretty bright lume from what I read and yes they are indeed bright).

(seconds pointer not visible due to the long exposure)


----------



## ven

Very nice Eric, nice pieces those. I was amazed how many(what are they actually called......watchaholics?) Either way, not many knew about using UV to get instant lume. That super charges it , pretty much instantly. 

From the heart of my bottom, thank you for getting me to look at Trasers in more depth:nana:


----------



## Eric242

Always lend a helping hand... to make the wallet a bit lighter 

I just goggled the Oris TT1, looks pretty cool no matter what version you bought :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Eric242 said:


> Always lend a helping hand... to make the wallet a bit lighter
> 
> I just goggled the Orits TT1, looks pretty cool no matter what version you bought :thumbsup:



:laughing: yeh thanks a bunch!

The titanium with the 15min pepsi bezel version.


----------



## ven

This one
https://www.righttime.com/rt/oris/733_7562_71_54mb.htm


----------



## MAD777

Ha! That Oris price tag has too many digits for me! I hope that dive watch comes with a lifetime supply of Lobster, LOL. [emoji3081]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Wow guys, love to look at and hear about high end watches. Maybe we need a budget watch thread. Lol. As you all know I have been looking at a replacment for my stolen Pulsar Diver with screw down crown Could not find one so I ordered a Casio diver type with a screw down crown.  Arriving momentarily.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Budget watch thread would suit me but……

Like budget lights, what defines budget? $75 or there abouts for my wrist. I think the most expensive eatch I ever bought was around $150. Well I did buy a special edition Honda F1 G-Shock for about $275 but it looked as big as a mayonaise jar on my wrist so I traded it for a surf board. The guy who owns it now is a 6'5" (2m) tall fellow with arms like an old oak tree so it looks normal on him.

Arch, all too often these days we have 45 minutes to do 55 minutes worth of stuff. I do remember thinking what a marvelous invention the little lever that lowered to tone arm onto the record was. I had a semi-automatic Bang & Olufsen turntable that would return the tone arm to a resting spot at the end of the record but you had to set in onto the record at the beginning. I used to record every album onto cassette after playing it once to make sure it didn't skip. Setting the needle down correctly meant your tape didn't start out with "zzzzpp". lol. 

Now I do have a Casio analog that stated "5 year battery" that is still running after about 8 years.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

None of my watches have been over $300, street price. Mostly Seiko auto's G-Shock's, Luminox's. Swiss Army auto. a Maratac auto, and a few other brands.

Bill


----------



## scout24

Ven- We are having the titanium watch jones at the same time, apparently. I have a Bertucci A2-t field watch in my cart as we speak. Not on the way yet, but maybe soon.. Pics of the Oris when it arrives!!!


----------



## ven

MAD, i will add that i did not pay that amount, that was a quick search for the watch, here in UK it is actually more than that. I buy new, but i also buy used minty as well. The latter with more expensive watches, i feel you get much better value with used. Many buy , wear once or twice then store being collectors. Of course there are the few others that bought new can make money, Rolex subs for one. 

Bill $300 covers most of my watches, very comfortably in fact. There are many watches i would like, but in no way can i justify........even if i had more than enough in the wallet. Casio make a cracking watch, they do the MTD-1079D-1A2 as an example for $60 or so, very hard to beat for value(yes will be adding one at some point). Pulsar do a very similar 100m divers style for around the same cost. 

Haha, titanium has been on my want list, i will prob be happy with just the 1 ti watch. I will see how light weight it is on the wrist. What has put me off swiss watches is pretty much all require high service costs. It just does not sit right in my brain, paying more for a service than a very nice watch. With this just being serviced and new pin, with the way i rotate watches, i should be good very easily for 5yrs, really closer to 10. It also has 2yr warranty and there is a UK oris service centre to send for service. The watch looks very good condition, there is a mark on the bezel near the 30 mins(6'o'clock). Just the bezel insert is £70......so i will be taking that on unless oris quote me under £100 all in. Besides, i know what my luck is like, i might wait until i get my fist ding! I would not be happy if that was after the bezel insert change! 
Those look very cool scout, i am sure at around 54g, you wont even know its there. Like the easy read face. 

2 watches now within days of 2020, although 1 is not for me. I am going to hold back a bit now and maybe decide on keepers or pass on's. Easier said than done. 
Today, the stealth 100GG, my actual 1st G getting back into Casio's.........


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Budget watch thread would suit me but……
> 
> Like budget lights, what defines budget? $75 or there abouts for my wrist. I think the most expensive eatch I ever bought was around $150. Well I did buy a special edition Honda F1 G-Shock for about $275 but it looked as big as a mayonaise jar on my wrist so I traded it for a surf board. The guy who owns it now is a 6'5" (2m) tall fellow with arms like an old oak tree so it looks normal on him.
> 
> Arch, all too often these days we have 45 minutes to do 55 minutes worth of stuff. I do remember thinking what a marvelous invention the little lever that lowered to tone arm onto the record was. I had a semi-automatic Bang & Olufsen turntable that would return the tone arm to a resting spot at the end of the record but you had to set in onto the record at the beginning. I used to record every album onto cassette after playing it once to make sure it didn't skip. Setting the needle down correctly meant your tape didn't start out with "zzzzpp". lol.
> 
> Now I do have a Casio analog that stated "5 year battery" that is still running after about 8 years.




Thats a good question, as budget really is in the wallet of the spender! There are actually $20 watch threads bursting at the seams, right near for sale threads with $68k ones. They have WURW (what u are wearing) threads, high end, affordable then seiko, citizen, g shock etc. I often look in the affordable thread and think " well if thats affordable......i am doing something wrong" 

I will say what often gets said and i do agree with this. Many questions on this omega or that rolex etc. Often replies along the lines of no one will care, no one will probably ever notice, buy what you like the most. So regardless if the watch is $20 or $200 or $2000, no one cares but you(not directed at you but a general comment to the watch wearer). 

Regardless of cost, wear our watches in good health. To me a budget watch would be $50 or so, as i know that will get you a very good watch.

Now who has a calculator watch, how cool are those. My lad has one and it does bring back 80's memories........




$20 casio which i need to change battery, will sort that later.




Also BMX memories, the super tough i used to ride, mag wheels that could go in freezer to reshape(although never needed to find out that)


----------



## ven

Regarding budget thread, i do think affordable watch thread would cover more choices. A variable again, but you would get some nice $150 ones for example, which may be missed in a budget watch thread. Or then, how about just a watch thread to cover all bases. I will admit , i do enjoy seeing and reading about expensive ones, even though i will never own. In many cases like flashlights, just because i can not afford or justify XXXX one, does not mean i wont enjoy drooling over pics of XXXX. Just IMO


----------



## MAD777

Just to add a personal preference, I won't buy a watch with a pry off back. Only screw on for me. I've had too many problems with the pry off ones. I do have the special tool (in two sizes) for the screw off backs. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Yes screw backs are preferred here, most divers or rated divers have the screw back. Some special edition/ G shocks do(other than frogman which is dive rated), like the 5000 square to name one. The snap backs are not common in the watches I prefer , so far it’s not been encountered. 

If I liked a watch enough, I am not sure it would stop me. I almost bit on citizen titanium tough, there is no back and completely sealed. Come capacitor(battery) change, no doubt sending it to citizen and removing the crystal would be a delicate operation. So that’s been put back for now.


----------



## MAD777

Just arrived, from Citizen's Eco-drive series with altimeter and compass capability.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart Mike, congrats and wear in good health. I bet that has nice lume

I do like citizen, i need more than 1

ps- now get that date set


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> ps- now get that date set



Ha-ha! Sharp eye! [emoji102]
I picked it up from the Post Office after noon. I've always found that setting a date watch in the p.m. results in it advancing at noon instead of midnight. So I'm waiting till morning to set the date. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Ha-ha! Sharp eye! [emoji102]
> I picked it up from the Post Office after noon. I've always found that setting a date watch in the p.m. results in it advancing at noon instead of midnight. So I'm waiting till morning to set the date.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Easy way Mike, alway adj hands to around 6.30(well out of the date change zone)

Adjust date to yesterdays day
Advance hands to set time going past the 12'oclock, if nothing happens carry on once more past 12, it will change then and your in am of your date. Set time, if pm then of course go past the 12 and set it then.
If it changes, straight away, adjust from there, again if your in am set prior to going past 12, if your in pm, wind hands past 12 and set time. All is sinked and ready to go.

Some of mine also have day along with date. So today is Monday the 6th, i set day to sunday, date to the 5th, then wind hands till change from sun to mon and 5th to 6th(usually completes before 4am). Then i adjust time accordingly, depending if am/pm.

Probably made it sound complicated lol.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I reveived my Casio MDV106-1A last night nite to replace my Pulsar quartz diver Looks like my 007, though larger and thinner. Lume all around including 12 oclock on bezel. I was surprised re the lume, much brighter than reviews. I used my HDS 100 lumen Hi Cree to charge it. Will use my A2 tonight to charge it. Overall, so far, I am impressed. Bezel turns with positive clicks, and screw down crown turns easily and positive.

Bill


----------



## ven

Nice Bill congrats, read some good reports on that casio. Can not go far wrong at all with casio's. Resin strap? no doubt add comfort and keep weight down. Wear in good health.
If you have a UV light, give it a quick zap, instant full lume in a second!
If not already Bill, check the Timex Q re-issue out, it looks super cool/retro...........i am so so tempted!
Today a square day


----------



## ven

Changed to a mud for afternoon and evening


----------



## ven

Oris tt1 is in! First impressions, really like it, no regrets .......so far. 44mm and does not feel heavy or large on the wrist, liking the titanium bracelet and body. The auto workings are very cool as well. I have not deliberately bought a watch for the see through back, nor would i, so its kind of a bonus i guess.

Few pics








the swiss auto workings




Its a thick watch, but wearing it , you would not think so. It wears very nicely

















As close up pics dont show proportions too well(make watches look huge) Here is a pic from a little distance










Cheers


----------



## MAD777

Very handsome watch, ven!

I'll through up a Pic of my only titanium watch. A Citizen from at least 15 years ago, but still gets compliments.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks mike, that ti citizen is very nice. Got to have a bit of ti :naughty: Got the flashlights, got have have the watch...........'s
Not just the lighter weight over stainless, i like the duller ti colour . More subtle/discrete.


----------



## bykfixer

That is a sexy watch MAD.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh my! THAT, is a manly, man-bracelet! oo:


----------



## Eric242

Nice Ti watches ven & MAD777 :thumbsup: How about some heat colouring and stonewashing :devil: :shakehead I like the see through bottom that reveals the movement. Due to the nato straps I have on my Seikos you can´t see it on them but it´s still cool.


----------



## dotCPF

I've got my Grandfather's Seiko Solar on, only watch I wear since he passed it on to me around 8 years ago. Must be old because I can't even find a picture of a similar model. Simple, small, light, never worry about the battery, and a family heirloom. As such, it's my only watch!

Grampa always said most important thing to wear to a job interview was a watch- told the interviewer that you are always mindful of the time.


----------



## bykfixer

Good point about the watch at interviews. 

Now which watch can make a statement, good or bad as well. I learned a while ago that a choice of watch can send out a subtle message to those around you. Wearing a calculator watch to a job interview for a quality control technician can evoke an image of an over thinker for example. But that same watch in an interview for a software builder role may score extra points. 

I have found that brushed silver or leather band with a blue or white faced analog is very neutral while showing people around "you know what time it is" while being able to reason an analog clock.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> ...... while being able to reason an analog clock.



Ha! This made me literally laugh out loud!! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh my! THAT, is a manly, man-bracelet! oo:



:laughing: well I have around 7.5” wrist so it is not too bad. It’s pretty light as well. I do have a soft spot for large/thick straps. One of my citizens is a 20mm and it can feel a little thin. Will admit in part, being use to 22mm+ type straps/bracelets. 



Eric242 said:


> Nice Ti watches ven & MAD777 :thumbsup: How about some heat colouring and stonewashing :devil: :shakehead I like the see through bottom that reveals the movement. Due to the nato straps I have on my Seikos you can´t see it on them but it´s still cool.




cheers Eric, not sure about trying my luck and stripping it down to heat treat..... But agree it would be kind of cool. 

I love seiko , so nearly bit on a titanium samurai . Never worn NATO although no doubt comfortable. I just prefer metal bracelets on divers. I’m not a fan of leather straps on divers either, no reason than I just prefer the look of bracelets . Not ruled out down the line though, it’s an easy way to transform a watch in feel and looks. 

Been a day, already I am looking at my next......need to stop!! Haha


----------



## Eric242

ven said:


> cheers Eric, not sure about trying my luck and stripping it down to heat treat..... But agree it would be kind of cool.


ven, due to my hands and eyes I would never dare trying stripping down a watch but I actualy meant heatcolouring and stonwashing without that. Wouldn´t look that cool anymore in the end I assume


----------



## ven

Haha I had visions of removing all the insides to not damage when treating. That is something I would not like to get involved in! Sausage fingers and tiny components = not fun!


----------



## MAD777

While we all love complicated watches with all sorts of fancy dials to play with, let's see that watch you wear to weddings or white tie events requiring tuxedo with tails, LOL.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice Mike, i need a nice dress type watch. Some amazing pieces out there.......well its endless to be honest. Thats very smart!

Today a G square 5600 came in the mail, the G callum has picked as his next..........yes like father like son = double the expense lol





Its fairly discrete, the neg displays of which i am not a fan of, is not too bad on this G. Pretty easy to read.......i do like the blue print as well. He has good taste


----------



## ven

Frog friday.....happy weekend all.


----------



## ven

Come on guys, even i am sick of seeing my watches:nana:
Mike mr citizen has more for each day of the week, i bet archi has many many nice pieces

For now, another , i started off as square saturday





But changed already to a mudmaster









I await a link for the oris, £53 lighter which does not impress me one bit, thats a decent watch right there:shakehead Once its been operated on, i shall be wearing that for the rest of the day.

Have a good day guys


----------



## ven

Link added, not exactly straight forward thanks to my little OCD. Ended up taking it back off, putting it on other side. As the side i had put it, once adjusted on the latch micro adjustment, exaggerated the link length to one side. Swapping it around makes the clasp now look central.


----------



## MAD777

Wearing this Casio today. Bought it a few years ago for its black & gold combo. I replaced the original black leather band with a faux carbon fiber one to mimic the texture of watch face. Quartz movement with rotating bezel.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice, i like that!:twothumbs

Have you checked the casio oceanus range out mike? Not that cheap, even entry level. But they keep coming to my attention and have a strong following. Solar, multiband, world time etc underneath their classy look. Seiko GS have zaratsu polishing, oceanus the same which is found on high end watches. Basically you get a hell ova lot of bang for buck with the casio.

Yes on my list haha


----------



## ven




----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Archi suggestion is defo a +1 , orient are excellent bang for buck and even have their own movement....
> 
> Only issue with sub 100 buck watches is not actually always the watch, you can get ones with seiko movement etc in for even less. BUT the bracelet tends to be where money is saved, cheap, thin, rattly types that can ruin the feel....
> 
> Orient i dont actually own yet, but the triton and mako/ray certainly have my interest.


----------



## ven

Very nice triton archi have one in watched ,UK seller and nearly bought it several times over the weekend. Also a seiko samurai with dark bezel. God knows how, but I have not bought either yet! I am hoping to keep the urge to buy at bay, it’s a challenge , but so are at 9:20am Monday, I am winning


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Very nice triton archi have one in watched ,UK seller and nearly bought it several times over the weekend....



Thanks ven ! Had to replace the squeaky bracelet, but been quite pleased since then


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Thanks ven ! Had to replace the squeaky bracelet, but been quite pleased since then




Not that i know personally(probably never will either) but Rolex suffer the same with new bracelets, then after some wear the squeaks disappear. A quicker way to get rid is to wash in warm soapy water.

Morning square wear


----------



## archimedes

Tried cleaning and even some WD-40 ... no luck 

After a couple weeks, couldn't stand the sound any longer, so popped it onto the vanilla ISOfrane there.


----------



## ven

:mecry:Not meant to be then, if i do get an orient, its something i need to think about, maybe a strapcode bracelet is needed.


----------



## ven

Swapped to titanium oris


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> :mecry:Not meant to be then, if i do get an orient, its something i need to think about, maybe a strapcode bracelet is needed.



Was hoping this was a one-off issue, as I've had probably a dozen of their watches pass through my hands, without seeing (hearing, really) anything similar.


----------



## archimedes

Hey ven, I think you mentioned Grand Seiko earlier above.

Way (way) out of my league, but I was in Las Vegas recently and finally got to see GS "in the metal" ... wow

Not just one or two, either. In true vegas-style, they slid over a tray of maybe two dozen (!) to check out.


----------



## ven

That’s good to know, maybe just a one off, still orient are an awesome bang for buck . Some really nice watches which punch well above their price point.

Yes love some of the GS , but it’s a “would love to have at some point”. The titanium snowflake is stunning 
https://www.james-porter.co.uk/cata...jE75Irq2eO7NiiSTkVveqFN628YIrTxhoCygoQAvD_BwE

But even if I had a surplus fund for watches to cover that amount, I am not sure I could drop it into one watch. I would love that problem to have though haha.


----------



## ven

Although not quite the same league, the Casio Oceanus offer some stunning pieces for a 1/5 of the price(or more/less, the 100 can be had for $500 ish or cheaper mint used ).
Granted still by far not cheap. But a worthy consideration for an excellent value higher end watch. Similar finish with the polishing to GS .


----------



## CigarPundit

Batman.


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> .... Yes love some of the GS , but it’s a “would love to have at some point”. The titanium snowflake is stunning .... But even if I had a surplus fund for watches to cover that amount, I am not sure I could drop it into one watch. I would love that problem to have though haha.



Saw the snowflake, but this would've been my choice out of that tray ... SBGJ229 Blue Ceramic Hi-Beat GMT

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/g...-beat-gmt-special-limited-edition-introducing


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Saw the snowflake, but this would've been my choice out of that tray ... SBGJ229 Blue Ceramic Hi-Beat GMT
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/g...-beat-gmt-special-limited-edition-introducing




:wow: stunning, there was me trying to be sensible with £5k 


Love the batman, another stunning piece cigar pundit:wow:


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> :wow: stunning, there was me trying to be sensible with £5k[emoji14]
> Love the batman, another stunning piece cigar pundit:wow:



Haha ... yea with Rolex and GS, signs say we've now left The Budget Zone :laughing:


----------



## Eric242

archimedes said:


> ....but this would've been my choice out of that tray ... SBGJ229 Blue Ceramic Hi-Beat GMT
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/g...-beat-gmt-special-limited-edition-introducing



Oh that´s a really beautifull watch. I like their Godzilla 65th anniversary watch too https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/sbga405/
[url]https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-sbga405-godzilla-65th-anniversary-introducing
[/URL]


----------



## archimedes

Eric242 said:


> Oh that´s a really beautifull watch. I like their Godzilla 65th anniversary watch too ....



Yep, they had a Godzilla there too, but the blue was even more beautiful


----------



## scout24

I broke down today and ordered a G-Shock ga 800 ana-digi. Basic analog but with a second hand, without the bluetooth, world time, etc. Just the time... 

The rest of you are out of my price range at the moment... :nana:


----------



## MAD777

scout24 that's about the best bang for buck there is. You have analog time, including seconds, with a digital calendar showing month, date & day. All clear as can be, plus G-Shock reliability. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarPundit

ven said:


> Love the batman, another stunning piece cigar pundit:wow:



Thanks. It's my favorite Rolex for sure.


----------



## CigarPundit

Panerai Sub


----------



## ven

Nice one scout, can’t beat a G for a daily . They just work! 

Another stunner CigarPundit, wow .


----------



## ven




----------



## 5S8Zh5

One of my sauna watches; a Casio F108WH (others: Timex T77761 & Casio F-91W). Just got it and set it.


----------



## ven

Love that Casio, nice display......got to love a square casio. 

Today is the oris, kind of need to keep it wound to get an idea of accuracy. Been nearly a week and still on the same minute as the mac.......pretty good! Especially as its not been on the wrist that much.


----------



## mhpreston

Bear G has just signed up with Luminox. Would you wear one?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

No reason to not believe an excellent watch, personally i prefer a little more discrete(less colour). 
The one on is the 3rd in the link, not cheap! I wonder how much of that is watch and how much grylls!
https://www.beargrylls.com/collections/watches

But i like all 3, i could happily wear any of the said(minus colours)


----------



## mhpreston

Must admit I am a sucker for tritium. One of my fav old watches was a traser, which dimmed after two decades. My new Garmin isn’t so tactical, unless you dim it right down But then again, I don’t need to worry about being tactical at my age!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarPundit

I love tritium and I do have a Luminox seal watch, but I'm not crazy about that one. 

Daytona today:






But I love the Frogie


----------



## MAD777

My only G-Shock, a PAG-80 that must be near 20 years old. I wear it only when hiking, skiing, kayaking or outdoor chores like plowing snow with my tractor.
In addition to time & stopwatch functions, it is a compass, barometer, temperature and altitude.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very cool mike , love the plowing snow bit as well. Who would have thought that a couple of years back!


----------



## scout24

Ven- I enjoy waking up at 5am here in the states and looking for your "overnight" updates in this thread...


----------



## mhpreston

Inspired by this forum, I got a white gold ring to match the new dress watch. You have to be a bit discreet wearing prestige watches in London, although in fairness I have visited cities where I wouldn’t dare wear any jewellery.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the daytona, absolutely stunning. Love frogy's to





Today though, feeling square





A 5600e on the way for a little project, also a camo bezel and bracelet to transplant into. That will be a couple of weeks wait for the latter though.


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Ven- I enjoy waking up at 5am here in the states and looking for your "overnight" updates in this thread...



Thank you kind sir, i tend to swap most days, more than once at times. Who knows what tomorrow may bring(i have no idea lol) But it is Friday........frog friday!


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Inspired by this forum, I got a white gold ring to match the new dress watch. You have to be a bit discreet wearing prestige watches in London, although in fairness I have visited cities where I wouldn’t dare wear any jewellery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Very very nice, 
Bit posh for me(what i tend to wear)I dont get dressed up often at all, its usually combats and a jumper!


----------



## ven

Quick swap to a 7002 for the rest of the evening


----------



## mhpreston

Great colour on that watch face, Ven!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir! Its my actual first auto that seiko, i wanted a watch with personality inside, not just a quartz. As i have always liked divers , from being a kid(to big kid), an auto diver made sense so the search began.
As a fan of the 007 and 009, but not wanting to drop near £300 on a try it out watch, the 7002 came up amongst other flavours in the vintage diver. Easy to mod(as with most seiko divers) with bezels, face's and hands etc, i focused on the 7002. Then i tried a few bracelets out, some chunky, some not so. I also wanted the curved end link to keep it looking all tidy. 

Of course since then a few others have been added along with G shocks which are great daily beaters. Tough and light weight with a retro vibe all in one. I am not too adventurous when it comes to colours though, definitely air towards the discrete side anyway.


----------



## ven

Frog friday......


----------



## ven

Swap out to a grey G(looks black in pics) for evening


----------



## CigarPundit

Panerai GMT today.


----------



## ven

Stunning, you have great taste mr pundit........if i could afford it, i would to! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Callum decided he wanted a G shock swap, so camo time!









Kids aye.........haha


----------



## mhpreston

CigarPundit said:


> Panerai GMT today.



Very smart watch there. I’m not familiar with this brand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200117_095548_1.jpg

My new ga800. I am starting to dislike photobucket, it'll only post links to images for me... :shakehead

C.P.- Cool round date window on that one...


----------



## datiLED

Please no haters, but I am wearing a Seiko 7002 diver quartz mod that I picked up from eBay. I replaced the rubber strap with a 22mm Seiko 5 oyster bracelet, and it is perfect for me. I am far too OCD to deal with the time fluctuations of an automatic. I can't afford one of the high-beat, high accuracy autos, so I am a quartz guy.


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200117_095548_1.jpg
> 
> My new ga800. I am starting to dislike photobucket, it'll only post links to images for me... :shakehead
> 
> C.P.- Cool round date window on that one...




Really smart , like that a lot scout:twothumbs. Brings a new meaning to G mail:naughty:


----------



## ven

datiLED said:


> Please no haters, but I am wearing a Seiko 7002 diver quartz mod that I picked up from eBay. I replaced the rubber strap with a 22mm Seiko 5 oyster bracelet, and it is perfect for me. I am far too OCD to deal with the time fluctuations of an automatic. I can't afford one of the high-beat, high accuracy autos, so I am a quartz guy.




The green face seiko i have is the 7002 as well. Auto i like because of the personality, the work(art in ways)in side, the complexity but also reliability. Of course you need to up the spend a bit, but some movements are very accurate, even better than quartz and many on par as you say with higher beat. However i totally get it, i have many quartz myself and the simplicity that just works is hard to beat also. in general a quartz should be within a minute after a month, most autos are like that a week(rough example). The oris auto is still on the same minute as 2 weeks back now which is impressive. Especially as its been off the wrist far longer than on! Even a worn watch for me spends maybe 8hrs of the day worn. In work and asleep , they sit unworn. 

I too paired mine with an oyster, i am very fond of the vintage divers. My eye is on the look out also for a quartz diver


----------



## MAD777

I'm all about convenience and as maintenance free as possible. Especially since I have about 10 watches in rotation. My first preference is light powered (solar, eco-drive, etc.) then quart battery, followed by simple wind-up with no dates, etc. and lastly, automatic. That's probably a backwards list to a real watch collector, LOL.
I don't own any autos and here is my only wind-up, a cheap novelty watch so I can see the gears go round and around.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I have a few rotary watches mike, imho they are good value and decent. The Chrono one I bought near 15yrs back. Other than battery swaps, never missed a beat! So I hold them quite highly from my experience. Sea, pools, you name it it’s been in.
skeleton watches are so cool!


----------



## mhpreston

My first gold (plated) watch was a Rotary. It was a lovely piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

ven said:


> Really smart , like that a lot scout:twothumbs. Brings a new meaning to G mail:naughty:



Thanks, Ven. This is the absolute biggest I think I could go. Almost feel like a kid when my father would give me his watch to hold onto while he played softball...


----------



## ven

Awesome!! Thats the kind of feeling that priceless scout, no matter what value. G's for me do bring back 80's type memories(most of the 90's i went naked!). 80's were filled with casio's, digital like G's and odd G. Also several calculator watches which i still lust after today. I kind of scratched that itch so far with getting Callum one.
Your slimmer flavour 8000 is 54.1 x 48.6 x 15.5 vs 57.5 x 53.4 x 18.4 of the 700
Mudmaster on my wrist GG1000 is 56.2 by 55.3 by 17.3 

So we are not talking huge on diameter, in fact 1mm around the circ. Depth is a little deeper though at 6.7mm more. It wears light and does not feel as big as pics suggest. In fact pics make it always look bigger, a distance shot shows in proportion. 

G's are so addictive, if your conscious of small and dont own already, the 5610 is a must(similar but not the exact same as 5600 but with multi band 6 and solar). But G's are meant to be big and bold .

After a 12hr shift, quick swap out to a mudy


----------



## ven

Got in from work, Callum was wearing his mud, so be rude not to snap a pic


----------



## MAD777

Great photo, ven. That's what it's really all about! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks Mike


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Timex Expedition T77761. Nice non-light glow to the display at an angle.


----------



## ven

Love that display, i need a timex as well haha. Have you seen the Q which has just been re- released? 

Today still a mud


----------



## ven

Quick change to the king!


----------



## archimedes

Hey ven, has Casio ever done an "all-metal" World Time model ?


----------



## scout24

A lot of very cool stuff on these pages. I've never really been "into" watches. I have a few luck survivor family heirlooms, but never wore one as an adult. I did have a 1960's Tudor automatic for a few years that I purchased, but it's not with me anymore. The G-shocks, and my Vaer quartz are keeping me happy at the moment but I'll admit to looking at others, lol. Keep posting them up! 😁


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Hey ven, has Casio ever done an "all-metal" World Time model ?



World time named Casio? If the case then yes with the [FONT=&quot]AE-1200WH 




Or Casio’s that have the world time functions.
There are quite a few metal and titanium ones , the 5000 and also cases/bracelets that can be bought . So it’s very easy to make a metal G.

There is the MRG and MTG range of various metals, inc very cool (but expensive) metal treated by makers of the samurai sword(same technique). 


[/FONT]


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> World time named Casio? If the case then yes with the AE-1200WH



This is what I have, I think .... Isn't that case made of "resin" ( plastic? )

I'd like something with that exact module in "solid steel" (or Ti, etc)


----------



## treek13

Check out the AE1200WHD-1A. It may fit the bill but I’m not sure if the case is stainless or resin.


----------



## archimedes

treek13 said:


> Check out the AE1200WHD-1A. It may fit the bill but I’m not sure if the case is stainless or resin.



I see conflicting specs, but mine appears to be "silver-toned resin" with a thin metal caseback and thin stamped metal bracelet

I guess I was wondering if that module could be used as a "dropin" (for want of a better term) for an all-metal high quality "host" ?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ven said:


> Love that display, i need a timex as well haha. Have you seen the Q which has just been re- released?...


Cool watch. I wonder how noticeable that protruding battery cover will be.


----------



## ven

If there would be a shop to do it, it would be on Ali express archi. The 5000/5600 and 5610 being so popular, these have after market bezels and bracelets galore. I have not seen any mods for that specific Casio unfortunately.


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


> Cool watch. I wonder how noticeable that protruding battery cover will be.



There are a few reviews on YouTube, so tempting haha!


----------



## scout24

Ven- You're terrible... Now I'm looking at 9000's and 9300 "Basic Mudman" models. :shakehead


----------



## ven

:naughty: . :laughing: Well you might has well have a few G's to swap about. 

Some G mail today, baby G for my sisters birthday. She has been wanting a watch, but cant wear cheap metals as react with her skin(that old chestnut!) . So straight away, something tough, not cheap metals..........G!!





Then part of my little project camo came in, a 5600. For £50 its a hard watch to beat bang for buck, tough, tough and more tough. Nothing fancy like mb6 or solar, just tough!









Squares are sure addictive..... Thats 4 squares now(1 soon to be Callums). Just await the camo bezel and bracelet .


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Ven- You're terrible... Now I'm looking at 9000's and 9300 "Basic Mudman" models. :shakehead



Little tip, if you ever start looking at squares(5600/5610) just spend a bit more and get the 5000. Should save money, as now i still want a 5000 as it is the ultimate square! If i would have just got one 1st, i reckon i would not have got as many ..........mmmm maybe not lol.

The basic mudmans come in a few colours, have a look also at JDM flavours. There are some good suppliers in Japan etc for some limited or special editions. Or simply for just a little different in colour on the bezel print.

Also its super easy to customise the G's you have, with straps and bezels of different colours etc etc. For example, this side of the pond to name 1 shop, tiktox.com. Here are lots of reasonably priced parts. 
The gulfman is another smaller sized G scout if you dont want a heap of chunk on the wrist. There is the 9100 and 9110 with titanium backs(instead of the usual SS). They dont wear any bigger than the smallish 5600.


----------



## scout24

Thanks for the tips, Ven. I have a basic $45.00 5600 square, but am intrigued by the solars. So many choices...


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Thanks for the tips, Ven. I have a basic $45.00 5600 square, but am intrigued by the solars. So many choices...



Cool, thats what i have had just come in, the solar square is the 5610. The solars of course have a rechargeable inside, some are still going past 20yrs! Yes 20yrs and charging fine. There are actual chargers you can buy if you dont get much light(just like a small torch head with low power LEDs in ). Also with solar, they have a battery saver mode, so in darker conditions or not worn, the display disappears to save juice. Soon as pick up or bright light, it awakes. So you get a good 9 months of no sun use before the level drops from H. If/when it gets to L or warns you battery very low, even dies. Then placing in a window for a week or so fully charges. If its been dead for a while, then sometimes 2 or 3 weeks to get charged up to H.


----------



## MAD777

The engineer in me couldn't be without a slide rule watch. After all, I began my career before calculators. Truth is, there's not an Edifice watch that I don't love the looks of.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

One flavour of casio i want and dont have yet, an edifice. Very smart and offer excellent value as well. Too many watches and not enough wrists! ........and time!


----------



## flatline

I had 2 or 3 watches work up until I changed the battery and then they wouldn't run right after that. So several years ago, I bought a Casio Tough Solar (model AQ-S800W?).

It's more complicated than the Timex Ironman I had before, but it's lasted twice as long and I've had plenty of time to learn how to use it.

--flatline


----------



## ven

Get a pic up flatline, cant beat a user G. 

Rough n ready early morning about to go work pic 5610


----------



## CigarPundit

Sinn U1000 tonight.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Casio GW-5000-1JF. JDM (Japanese Domestic Market) watch, got mine from shoppinginjapan.net. They're now on amazon for sale, around $25 cheaper than what I paid in July of 2015. I don't know why they say the accuracy is plus / minus 15 spm, given that it syncs every early morning after midnight. DLC caseback.


----------



## ven

Niiiice 5000, got to love a screw back. Yes must be for the standard quartz maybe without sink . It is cool having a watch that’s always perfect time to the second. I set my other Gs at the time to within 20s of the mb6’s. Even after months their still in same minute and within seconds of each. 

I keep checking the 5000 ti camo out, but just can’t see the value. If it was £300-£400 (which imo is worth no more) I would probably get one. UK prices right now are £1400!!!! The mtg camo which i prefer is “only” £1100 ish. 

Still hovering over the buy button for an mtg though. I have nearly bit twice in last week. Trying to be sensible though!


----------



## scout24

I saw that Ti camo square. Then saw the price!!!  oo:

GA-800 on 2 year old grandson duty today... :thumbsup:

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/20200121_074534.jpg


----------



## ven

Smart G scout .

Cool sinn mr pundit , love the cigar in the pic to!!! Haha


----------



## MAD777

Grandsons are a ton of fun, scout24 [emoji4]
Watch looks good on you! 
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Quick afternoon swap out to a landshark


----------



## mhpreston

Bit of posh watch shopping in London. Not sure if you can guess where. More about this later...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I can not even afford to guess lol . 

Maybe Rolex, bet an amazing experience. Rolex from what i have read are a55 holes and will take the highest bidder(no loyalty basically, who spends more wins!) Still i would love and old sub(date or not). But UK prices for a 1991 at £8k........well i will pass. If they were priced at what they are actually worth(£2k) i might be swayed and sell a few towards. I digress and that latter part is just my opinion. Still an all time fav watch the sub. Just prices gone crazy.........

Anyway what have you bought or are you there for the free coffee haha


----------



## mhpreston

I wish... Cartier Bond Street to take back my brand new Ballon Bleu. The crown developed a fault. I am not happy at all and will be pushing for a replacement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

WOW well above my pay grade!  Some beautiful pieces for sure. I can see the frustration, even spending substantial does not guarantee perfection, which being honest i would expect(admittedly wrongly though) . What does frighten me, is the service costs as well. The Oris i have was £300 with a £70 crown pin. They do remove the innards so its almost like a full build for inspections. But still a trivial amount compared to many. I guess if i had lots of money(read rich) i would not care as much. 

Good luck, i would to and is certainly a reasonable request. 

Today is still a seiko


----------



## RedLED

Ven,

That SEIKO is beautiful! What year is it from?

Best,

RedLED


----------



## ven

Thank you red, not sure exactly but it’s now out of production. It is the first seiko 5 to be 200m water resistant. Normal they are 150m. It’s known as the land shark (compass and diver). It’s quite comfortable to wear, comes in blue or black. Prob find a used one(minty) for $200 or so. Can still buy new, UK prices a little over £300.


----------



## ven

Back to basics


----------



## mhpreston

Gone gold today. Meeting in town finished early so on train home. Tank Americaine XL 11 years old now.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart

Back to seiko! Well 1 can not have too many auto's on the go at once, too much time to keep up with!


----------



## mhpreston

I blame you for this Ven. Fixed the strap on my old Suunto ABC...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

... and got a NATO style strap for the Fenix. I’m still looking for a proper one in the correct size - this was a few quid from Amazon. Quite like the effect though. Takes me back to the old days!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Awesome!!:thumbsup: Got to love a bit of digital retro . Thats a big part of my G love , the retro part and memories of the 80's. Although your 2 are of course more modern(as with my G's). Its great to have a nice watch, might fall easy on your eye, might just make you feel cool. But when its more of an occasion, brings memories back. Cant beat it imho

Enjoy


----------



## ven

It should have been frog friday, but it was dark! Instead its camo friday, my arm and feet are nowhere to be seen!





Liking the latest baby G i got for my sister, i decided to get another but for Rach. Just left it on the side and not said anything





Handful of baby G


----------



## scout24

Nice camo! Those are hard to find.. 👍


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Just off the Concept2 Model D rowing machine. Polar FT1:


----------



## ven

Swap to the king


----------



## ven

This morning the bb


----------



## ven

Afternoon a little oris ti


----------



## MAD777

Beautiful Oris, ven
I think my next watch will be a dive watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you Mike, yes got to love a diver. Check steinhart one(others to), squale and the seiko samurai. For good value(under $2-300 ) Orient offer some nice pieces, some with sapphire glass. Those are the ones I have been looking at and it sure which to get next. Going to see how long I can last haha. Still fancy a deep blue diver as well.


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Quick swap out to the 009, this will be with me till morning now.........yes another 12hr shift coming up, deep joy.


----------



## archimedes

MAD777 said:


> Beautiful Oris, ven
> I think my next watch will be a dive watch.





ven said:


> Thank you Mike, yes got to love a diver. Check steinhart one(others to), squale and the seiko samurai. For good value(under $2-300 ) Orient offer some nice pieces, some with sapphire glass. Those are the ones I have been looking at and it sure which to get next. Going to see how long I can last haha. Still fancy a deep blue diver as well.



Don't overlook the Glycine Combat Sub, either. I recently found one at a ridiculous sales price over the holidays .... I believe mine was NOS of a discontinued model.

Wears very thin and comfortable[emoji106]


----------



## scout24

Love divers! My one and only right now is my Seiko 013. This is my Mudman G9000, super comfortable and same case size as my 800. No supercaptaincool sensors, though... . (Backlight is on...)


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Vemice

Bought this one in 1982 for $780.


----------



## scout24

Probably apreciated a bit since then...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38 H69419933.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Seiko Kinetic SMY001P. Showing the _red band_ after midnight on day change from Sunday to Monday. One of my most accurate watches..., #2 after my Citizen Chronomaster HAQ ( post #711 ). Beautiful band, comfortable enough to wear 24 hours a day.

The SKJ Kinetic divers: gone but not forgotten 9-21-2010


----------



## ven

Scout, love the mudy, a solid chunk of G that will last forever!!! How much of a pita is it trying to take a focused pic of the backlight haha. I have all mine set to 3 seconds, but still i can have some fun! 
5S8Zh5, some fantastic pieces there wow Love the Seiko kinetic (and the citizen pro drivers as well for that matter).

Vemice, $780 is a lot of money today, back in 82 it was a large amount. Stunning, love the subs, certainly a good investment ,as its worth 10x plus that now . Still would love a sub, but it aint gonna happen soon lol. 

Still the 009 for Monday


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


>



Very smart, thats one thing i miss , a nice dress type watch.............Is it ti?


----------



## Vemice

scout24 said:


> Probably apreciated a bit since then...


I hope so. Just spent more than that servicing it.


----------



## scout24

Vemice: That has been one thing keeping me from owning one. I have a couple of pocket watches that require service and it adds up... My Hamilton service was $300...


----------



## Vemice

scout24 said:


> Vemice: That has been one thing keeping me from owning one. I have a couple of pocket watches that require service and it adds up... My Hamilton service was $300...



It is the main drawback with the pricier watches. I did not dive with it but it has seen quite a bit of snorkeling over the years.I have only had it completely serviced twice in all those years though.I know they say to get it done every 5 years or so but I don't believe in that.
At least it does come back looking new.
I guess if the price of service bother people, they shouldn't play in that sandbox.
Also one reason that I have sold all of my autos in favor of quartz. This is my only auto now.


----------



## ven

$300 alone buys a mighty nice watch, heck could argue maybe 3 or even 4 ,nice pieces..........its a crazy world we live in!


----------



## archimedes

Fine quartz watches require regular service too, although typically less costly.


----------



## scout24

Ven- I agree but the two pocketwatches I own were my Great Grandfather's, passed to me by my Grandmother before she passed. The Hamilton is early 1900's, the other is late 1800's. Have to keep them, I'm not looking forward to the service price on the second... Pics to follow. 😁

Fortunately, both were in a safety deposit box two years ago...

Hamilton.
https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200127_184400.jpg

Patek.
https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200127_184037_2.jpg


----------



## Vemice

archimedes said:


> Fine quartz watches require regular service too, although typically less costly.


Agree. I usually ignore service recommendations though. If it breaks (or starts loosing time), I would get it serviced. 
To me, it's more important for a dive watch. I'd probably never consider a Sub at today's prices with associated service costs; but then I probably wouldn't get it serviced either unless for the above stated reasons.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ven said:


> Very smart, thats one thing i miss , a nice dress type watch.............Is it ti?


It is titanium. Light and comfortable to wear 24 hours.


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Ven- I agree but the two pocketwatches I own were my Great Grandfather's, passed to me by my Grandmother before she passed. The Hamilton is early 1900's, the other is late 1800's. Have to keep them, I'm not looking forward to the service price on the second... Pics to follow. 
> 
> Fortunately, both were in a safety deposit box two years ago...
> 
> Hamilton.
> https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200127_184400.jpg
> 
> Patek.
> https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200127_184037_2.jpg






Unfortunately i can not see pics(bad gateway). Yes, just a general comment with servicing, there are far more pricier services. There was a thread on watchu asking , if you serviced all your watches together, how much. Many were over $14k .......ouch! The Oris i have is similar, however i dont think i will need to pay $300 every 3 years as it will probably be worn for 6 month over that time. But it does go with the watch, after all, if someone is going to open up, remove most of the innards, replace parts, oil and rebuild and measure time. You dont want a $20 bill and expect perfection. Also , with the manufacturer servicing the watch, you should be covered if anything goes wrong.


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


> It is titanium. Light and comfortable to wear 24 hours.




Very cool, i was not 100% but it looked like ti from the shade of metal. Nice and light for sure, great material for a watch.


----------



## ven

Started off being a frog day






Got a little delivery





So a week or so back, bought a 5600 for a little project. Then i wanted to make a camo G which casio want £1400 for the ti 5000 flavour. Its very nice, but several reasons why i wont pay that. If i was to pay that amount, i would want a higher end G(not sure even then to be honest ). Then with the ti square, i just cant see £1400, regardless of it potentially holding its value or even increasing. I am not into buying a watch to sit on and sell to make profit.......cant be bothered. 

So back to bezel and bracelet, 2 choices for the camo, SS and ti . ti was around twice the price of stainless at $180 ish. As much as i like ti, stainless was fine for this project and fancied a little weight anyway. 
Surprisingly it is actually fairly decent quality(cant compare to casio's), quick release spring bars supplied, removing a few links, the spring pins were decent quality . 

Fiddley part was fitting the bracelet to the watch itself. The quick release pins are cool and can save potential scratches etc when fitting, but darn the little bu66ers can hurt.

Finished article, total cost was around £116( G £50 and camo £66) 















Daylight pic





So pretty impressed, time(pun not intended) will tell how it wears . But as i like to swap around watches, there is no point for me spending big, as the 5000 ti would not get worn any more than this.


----------



## MAD777

That's a pretty impressive result with your watch project, ven [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks Mike, it has appealed from the release, i do like a bit of camo:naughty:.


----------



## scout24

Nice work! Completely transforms it... 👍


----------



## ven

Thanks scout, so far i am quite impressed and no regrets. Even though its a small amount of $, it can be still very frustrating if things turn out a fail. Now i know the quality is decent, i may even sway for a ti flavour next............. i give up! If i do, i may get a 5000 as i dont have one of those yet. 

All fun, took maybe 15 mins from start to finish, that includes removing the module and G shock rubber...............which you dont need to do!


----------



## MAD777

Ven, your mash-up project is contagious. I just ordered a watch, and since I don't like the stock band, I also ordered a metal bracelet separately. I'll post details & pictures of before & after once I receive it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomK85

Today this Damasko for me


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Ven, your mash-up project is contagious. I just ordered a watch, and since I don't like the stock band, I also ordered a metal bracelet separately. I'll post details & pictures of before & after once I receive it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Haha, it can be addictive, but it is cool making your own piece that makes it more rare or just different. The most important thing with watches is to buy for yourself. Many ask questions about wearing a watch in the office or for an occasion. No one cares, most will never notice(unless there is another watch fanatic type person close by). Should i buy a rolex or a GS or a JP........buy what you want to wear and you like. So making your own, be it swapping a face, hands or strap/bracelet, gives it that more personal touch.

I to prefer metal bracelets over leather and nato. I will admit some do look cool, but i much prefer a metal feel. The looks, weight, security and for me, what suits certain watches the most. 
For some nice bracelets, strapcode are a good option
https://www.strapcode.com/

I love the engineer and super engineer types, especially on citizen and seiko pieces. Its even worth buying a 20mm(usual citizen mid size) and 22mm(usual seiko diver size) to swap about. Be it the jubilee, engineer/engineer 2, oyster etc etc . I have straight ends on the citizen, but overall i prefer the rounded ends(so fits nicely and looks OE ). Solid end links even better!!!

But an easy way to transform a fav watch , maybe one you have had for a few years and fond of. A bracelet, like a set of new rims for a car, transforms it. If you have other 20mm or 22mm watches, you can swap those around as well, so it creates an almost infinite choice of wrist wear for different occasions. 

Look forward to the little project Mike.


----------



## ven

TomK85 said:


> Today this Damasko for me




Very nice Tom


----------



## Vemice

ven said:


> Thanks scout, so far i am quite impressed and no regrets. Even though its a small amount of $, it can be still very frustrating if things turn out a fail. Now i know the quality is decent, i may even sway for a ti flavour next............. i give up! If i do, i may get a 5000 as i dont have one of those yet.
> 
> All fun, took maybe 15 mins from start to finish, that includes removing the module and G shock rubber...............which you dont need to do!


Love your project. I was thinking of adding a bracelet to my DW5600 but they wear a bit larger than the resin. Tried one on my GW 5000 and ended up selling the bracelet. Still lovin' the watches though.


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Haha, it can be addictive, but it is cool making your own piece that makes it more rare or just different.... So making your own, be it swapping a face, hands or strap/bracelet, gives it that more personal touch....
> 
> But an easy way to transform a fav watch , maybe one you have had for a few years and fond of. A bracelet, like a set of new rims for a car, transforms it....



I almost always change the bracelet or strap on a new watch.

This one getting an upgrade next ...


----------



## ven

Vemice said:


> Love your project. I was thinking of adding a bracelet to my DW5600 but they wear a bit larger than the resin. Tried one on my GW 5000 and ended up selling the bracelet. Still lovin' the watches though.




Thank you for kind words, love those 2 G's. There are a good few options , there are not just camo, but black,gold,silver, aged etc etc etc to change the look. As the 5600 and 5610 are different sizes, unfortunately you can not swap the bezel and strap with those 2. But for what they cost(ti/ss) it might be worth looking into. The micro adjustment has 4 slots, so it is easy to get a perfect fit. It is comfy, even in the little heavier SS. 




archimedes said:


> I almost always change the bracelet or strap on a new watch.
> 
> This one getting an upgrade next ...





A beauty archi.....................but i would expect no less:bow:



Today about to leave for work, little camo day(a couple of guys want to check it out , so might as well wear it!)





Happy hump day all, have a good'n


----------



## Vemice

archimedes said:


> I almost always change the bracelet or strap on a new watch.
> 
> This one getting an upgrade next ...



Might be a good candidate for one of Eriks's Originals. She offers nice accent colors.


----------



## archimedes

Vemice said:


> Might be a good candidate for one of Eriks's Originals. She offers nice accent colors....



Thanks @Vemice, that looks great, but I have something already planned and will try to remember to post another photo.


----------



## TomK85

Today the ochs und junior annual calendar.


----------



## ven

Thats cool Tom, like that a lot!


----------



## ven

I win the wake up the earliest competition.........:fail: Oh well, chill and read up time:candle:
Still the 5600 camo, its too early and dark to risk waking everyone to swap right now.


----------



## MAD777

Sadly my 20 year old Citizen quartz watch has stopped working, despite two battery changes. Probably not worth getting it fixed, even though it cost close to $300 when new.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

That is a shame , are the batteries same batch? I would have to try again fresh just in case, too nice to give up on just yet. Another option, if/when you open up the back, if you get the movement info, might be worth looking on a certain auction site. Might be able to fine a beat up donor or an actual movement to swap(if it is defo not the battery). Just a thought.......

Have a look UK side as well, i can easily ship to you.


----------



## TomK85

ven said:


> Thats cool Tom, like that a lot!



Tx! Really enjoy it!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ven said:


> I win the wake up the earliest competition.........:fail: Oh well, chill and read up time:candle:
> Still the 5600 camo, its too early and dark to risk waking everyone to swap right now.


Is that a GMW-B5000TCM-1?

Son of a... 

Read your leaving for work post..., so you must work the night shift...


.


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


> Is that a GMW-B5000TCM-1?
> 
> Son of a...
> 
> Read your leaving for work post..., so you must work the night shift...
> 
> 
> .



No nights for me, 6am start though. No not the 5000, at £1400 I made my own with a 5600


----------



## ven

Quick swap out





Little project on the go for a friend. 20yr old G shock, 12 beast his late mum got him. Been in a draw for 10+ years, dead and strap in tatters.








Clean up




New battery, time set





Now to sort a bezel and resin strap out, once decided on a colour.


----------



## MAD777

My broken watch just may be a clear sign that I should buy another new watch! [emoji848][emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

ven said:


> Little project on the go for a friend. 20yr old G shock, 12 beast his late mum got him. Been in a draw for 10+ years, dead and strap in tatters.


Interesting dial, I like the japanese numbers (?).

Eric


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> My broken watch just may be a clear sign that I should buy another new watch! [emoji848][emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



It sure is, then once you get a new watch, fix the broken one ......


----------



## ven

Eric242 said:


> Interesting dial, I like the japanese numbers (?).
> 
> Eric



Its a Japanese edition to do with the 12 beasts. Bezel and strap now ordered, hopefully next week I can finish it and return it.


----------



## ven

Bezel and resin strap ordered from tiktox, a massive £18 all in for the parts............a bargain! 

Happy friday folks, hope you all have a great weekend. Mud friday for me


----------



## scout24

Nice to learn of all these sources for G-shock parts. Thanks Ven!


----------



## ven

:twothumbs even better to know.........i am helping you spend your hard earned


----------



## MAD777

Speaking of spending money....
Here's my brand new diver. I didn't think I would like the stock rubber band, so I ordered a metal bracelet at the same time.
The rubber turned out to be better looking than I imagined it, but I made the change anyway.
Citizen BN0151-09L is a true diver, ISO certified, which means this and every watch is tested at 25% more than the depth rating and subjected to changing temperature and time criteria. The label "diver" signifies this. The typical "water resistant" ratings are closer to the art department of the marketing division deciding what looks best, LOL.
My diving days are behind me, but I used to be a scuba instructor in Florida, many moons ago.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

WOW very nice Mike, i do prefer it on metal to be honest, but then i am bias(dont like rubber straps on divers, or nato for that matter). Wear in good health 

I have just spent money as well, a new G on the way, rangeman(no not the mahoooosive one as too big and cant be bothered with the charging side).


----------



## ven

As your a citizen fan, this is another i have had, the 0040 lefty




Different straps/bracelet


----------



## MAD777

That engineer bracelet really looks good on that one! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I love engineer and engineer 2 bracelets, maybe my fav. I have one on my other citizen






If possible, i prefer round end links. So got my eye on a 20mm rounded end engineer for that citizen


----------



## MAD777

Round end links give a much cleaner, stock look, as if the new bracelet was part of the original. Straight ends scream, "add-on." 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very true Mike, i feel that way as well.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ven

F91 :twothumbs quite possibly the best bang for buck watch on the planet !


----------



## scout24

:twothumbs The video Jody does at "Just One More Watch" for the mighty F91w is a must see, probably what led me back down into the Casio rabbit hole.


----------



## ven

Will have to check that out later scout when I get back. But to think that Casio is more than up to daily EDW for decades. Just imagine how much money could be saved if one would be content 

Yeh right, imagine owning one torch!!!


----------



## MAD777

As an alternative to going psycho while looking for a calendar, I go to my SEIKO perpetual calendar watch. Perpetual until the battery for the quartz drive gets changed anyway. 
SPC129P1 there is also a version with Arabic numerals and a black face version.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Stunner Mike, very classy/sophisticated...............who's is it?




















:nana:



Quick swap out to some casio camo


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I think most of my watches are ready for 2-29-20 - some not so ready lol.


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


> I think most of my watches are ready for 2-29-20 - some not so ready lol.




That will be a busy operation ..................almost as bad as checking voltages on 100's of batteries


----------



## TomK85

My trusty PO


----------



## ven

Very nice Tom,  Colours


----------



## TomK85

ven said:


> Very nice Tom,  Colours



It really pops out!


----------



## ven

Sure does Tom


Dad n lad G shock pic


----------



## scout24

Enjoy those times, Ven. My youngest turned 25 today... 

Time flies.


----------



## TomK85

ven said:


> Sure does Tom
> 
> 
> Dad n lad G shock pic



Cool! Need to wear mine more. Really nice watches


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, yes time sure does fly. To think in another 5 n a bit years i will be 1/2 a century old

Tom- i love my G's, light weight, easy to read(most of the time, casio has a neg display thing going on, away from bluetooth flavours, they are not too easy to read at some angles). In the thread , things that just work, a casio G shock would make a good "thing", they just work. So many options, designs, colours etc , there is usually at least 1 for everyone. My latest rangey should be in Tue, they are fun 

Still on the 5600 camo for now, not had chance to swap, 2x 12hr shifts, emptying kitchen ready to rip out and early start today. No rest for the wicked!





Have a great start to the week


----------



## 5S8Zh5

It's hip to be square.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ven said:


> Sure does Tom
> 
> Dad n lad G shock pic



I was looking for the like button.


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


> It's hip to be square.



too right!!!!


----------



## nbp

In addition to the Mudman and the Citizen I actually have to admit that my Apple Watch gets a lot of weartime. It's wrapped in a Catalyst waterproof case so it can survive my work environment.


----------



## ven

Swap out to the bb


----------



## ven

Today has been a good G day, 1st of all. Pats bezel and strap came through(yesterday to his house). Very efficient and can recommend for spares/parts.






I remembered the watch! that helps, however no strap tool. Not to worry, precision screw driver to the rescue.





Job done









So nipped across the plant to surprise him, happy is an understatement. He is literally over the moon, especially because of the sentimental value.

Pats hand pic!





Should have got 1 of his grin!
Then the 9400 (rangeman) came through, i have never been as impressed with a G out of the tin, as much as this. The functions, mb6, solar, temp, barometric pressure, direction readings , mud resist so extra gaskets in the pushers. Then the 1 press stop watch is so obvious and cool/user friendly, makes me wonder why all are not the same. Basically the bottom right, press and it goes straight to stop watch and starts there and then, to stop, same button. Simple and obvious and awesome!. The sunset and sunrise is pretty cool to, shows times of the said.












Distance shot





Many(read pretty much everyone who is a G fanatic) have said how awesome the 9400 is, to be honest its never really caught my eye too much(looks wise). But for what it costs and what you get, its a serious contender for the ultimate all round G . Functions/value


----------



## MAD777

They should call that the Super-G! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ven

Not sure about the throwing away bit when it needs a battery?!?. Battery is a couple of bucks, then there is the fact you may have owned it for 5 maybe 10 yrs which kind of builds a bond. Regardless of dings and scratches. Other than that, cool casio's.

Also just in a rare case anyone with a casio G does not know, the back light bit. If you press and hold the light button for longer than 3 seconds, it changes from 1 second to 3 seconds and so on back to 1 second. I find the 1 sec not long enough, so mine are all set to 3 secs.


----------



## Grijon

Very cool, didn't know about this thread 

At work I wear a Casio "Men's Sport Quartz Watch with Resin Strap", just black and white analog with day and date, and a rotating bezel that I use a lot to time at lot of things. I have been amazed at how tough this watch is; months of daily use in the ready-mix concrete industry and it hasn't missed a beat and barely shows any wear.

When not at work I wear a "Reginald" (Fanmis) Submariner homage: beautiful green face and bezel, stainless steel bracelet and case, date, unidirectional rotating bezel that I use a lot to time a lot of things, ha ha. I love the way it looks and feels and has been perfect.

Both super cheap, both have been incredible and I've enjoyed them immensely.

When one breaks I plan to get a Casio MDV106-1AV to wear outside of work while putting the remaining cheaper watch into work service. When the other cheap one breaks, we'll see what happens 

Regarding that video above, the Casio that has so impressed me only cost ~$16 and has made me an instant Casio fan.


----------



## ven

Get some pics up Grijon 

Happy hump day , 2nd day of 9400


----------



## mhpreston

Here’s a pic to cheer you up Ven. My old Tag. Before the days of a decent movement, I fear...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

Nice Tag! I like the all metal diver look. Still debating a Strapcode bracelet for my 013...

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/20200205_142621.jpg


----------



## ven

Nice tag , it does not look old , timeless design .

scout check the engineer and engineer II bracelets out, be it 20mm or 22mm required. The oyster , jubilee are worth a look along with the rollball. My fav is the engineer II out of all. Love that bracelet design .


----------



## GAReed




----------



## ven

Dango! i like that!:twothumbs

New camera try out, iphoney 11 pro max flavour, i can see an improvement in clarity straight away over the X.
Rough n ready pic, poor lighting


----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> Nice tag , it does not look old , timeless design .



Thanks Ven - I find it’s a great watch to wear in the warmth of the summer months! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I like the wishful thinking! Haha 60+ mph winds on the way and snow possibly next week.


----------



## mhpreston

Lol - that’s why it’s hardly worn [emoji2957]

Hey - what do you think of this new release from Chris Ward? Titanium.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Orient Bambino in delicious dark chocolate brown with rose gold! 2nd generation, version 4. My only automatic and only domed crystal, but that could change, LOL.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Lol - that’s why it’s hardly worn [emoji2957]
> 
> Hey - what do you think of this new release from Chris Ward? Titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I like it! i have had Mr Ward in my sights for a potential purchase, but right now i am holding back. Simply because of just getting the Oris(similar in ways) and then i am getting less value out of that. It does not matter so much on £100 or £200 G shocks, but when your increasing the cost substantially, it has to be more a purchase to wear for me. Trouble is, i am struggling with that, not to mention seikos and others. But its a firm like, those are my fav type of designs. Like the fact its also ti, so you do get the weight(lack of) benefits for those long days. I also love the second design.......very cool.

Well a little swap from the 9400 to a mud, my little G corner





Noticed this on the mud





Thats 2 batteries i need to swap out
Time has come back


----------



## ven

Very smart mike, 

Orient is also in my sights!!!


----------



## ven

mhpreston, its the trident ti, that explains the second hand!

Love this flavour to, unless this being the V1 and your pic is the v2
https://www.dream-plates.com/stock/christopher-ward-c60-trident-titanium-pro-600-v1

£740 for the ti......not bad


----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> mhpreston, its the trident ti, that explains the second hand!
> 
> Love this flavour to, unless this being the V1 and your pic is the v2
> https://www.dream-plates.com/stock/christopher-ward-c60-trident-titanium-pro-600-v1
> 
> £740 for the ti......not bad



They seem to be doing OK for a UK watchmaker, don’t they?

Hey - love the collection photo. Seems you are a Zebralight fan too? I’ve gone over to the dark side and have a handful of Olights now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> They seem to be doing OK for a UK watchmaker, don’t they?
> 
> Hey - love the collection photo. Seems you are a Zebralight fan too? I’ve gone over to the dark side and have a handful of Olights now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Defo, they make some nice pieces. Did not know a UK maker, its moved up my ever growing want list 

Zebra........i may have 1 or 2





Also a headlamp in work as a back up for my 2x H2r's
Few metal flavours





My latest Oris ti





and Seiko landshark





Sure there are more, my lads (just turned 10) has a fair few as well
Other than G's and rotary etc, the classic calculator


----------



## MAD777

I replaced the rubber strap with this engineer bracelet today. Much improved Citizen Altichron!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Yes yes yes Mike, much prefer, love the engineer. :twothumbs

Thats the beauty , especially if have say a few 20 or 22mm straps/bracelets on the side. Swap about for a different feel/look/application.


----------



## ven

Batteries on order from amazon, of all the watch batteries i have.... no sr297sw(399)

Someone say frog friday?


----------



## ven

Amazon came through!! new batts arrived, few pics
Operation time




No need to remove batt label, insert fine point type tool to pop up holder




Batts in x 2




Remove, clean, lube O ring with nyogel to retain water resist





Setting time was not a quick operation, maybe setting the hand alignment up first(hands and seconds are set up independent to each other). So time set, hands auto set to digital, except with battery swap, they were out!> So holding the set down as if to adj time, keep held down for longer to H set. H for hands! Then align second hand to 12, big and little hands to 12. Then moves onto the mode wheel, align this straight up to the 12 pos. Now all hands spin to align exact with the dig display. Time was set to the rangeman 9400 mb6, to the second. I like to do this as it shows how accurate the none mb6 casios(and other quartz movements) are. 





Cheers!


----------



## MAD777

Throwing up my only rectangular watch. An inexpensive item I added just to have a rectangle in the collection...... And VEN says, "Why didn't you just get a Casio G-Shock?" [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:laughing: do it Mike, you know you need a square now.........you have a rectangle, many circles,


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> :laughing: do it Mike, you know you need a square now.........you have a rectangle, many circles,


As soon as I posted that photo, I thought of you, ven and started laughing! Ha-ha

Those new G-Shock camos I've seen advestised recently are real lookers... but the price tag! Ouch! But the good thing about Casio is that they have something for EVERY budget, and their style ranges from rugged G-shocks to refined Edifices! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## datiLED

I'm wearing a rectangular watch today. This Diesel turned up while searching for a vintage TV dial Seiko, and was an impulse purchase because I loved the bold dial and hands. However, it turned out to be a much bigger watch than anticipated. The case is 47mm x 53mm, and the bracelet is 30mm at the lugs! I'm sending this one to eBay, and holding out for a Seiko 7123-5069.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> As soon as I posted that photo, I thought of you, ven and started laughing! Ha-ha
> 
> Those new G-Shock camos I've seen advestised recently are real lookers... but the price tag! Ouch! But the good thing about Casio is that they have something for EVERY budget, and their style ranges from rugged G-shocks to refined Edifices!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Dont forget the oceanus to, those have mb6 and solar, gps etc but very refined and higher end casio. For the 100, prices new are around $400 or so, up to.......a few 1000.
G shocks do vary, you can buy very good ones for $60 or so, up to the MR-G which is high end G. Some limited editions can pass £6k easy. Find a design you like, colours etc, what you want from it(multi band 6 and solar is useful), compass and temp etc..........might be useful in the mountains! I love a good excuse for a watch haha.


----------



## ven

datiLED said:


> I'm wearing a rectangular watch today. This Diesel turned up while searching for a vintage TV dial Seiko, and was an impulse purchase because I loved the bold dial and hands. However, it turned out to be a much bigger watch than anticipated. The case is 47mm x 53mm, and the bracelet is 30mm at the lugs! I'm sending this one to eBay, and holding out for a Seiko 7123-5069.



Got to love a chunk of a watch, i much prefer one a little big than a smaller face. But then i am use to chunky watches
This mud i have just swapped the batteries in





The watch measures 59.5 × 56.1 × 18.0 mm and weighs approximately 100 grams.


----------



## ven

The just about to get out and eat a breakfast carvery pic!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

Charging this up for the week ahead (Fitbit Ionic) - hence the ‘nil points’ so far. Bit too windy to be out cycling or hiking today..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the seamaster

Yes a little windy in the UK, hoping for some snow but dont think i will see any(yes a big kid).
Feelin a little square, little early birthday celebration today with it falling tomorrow. Chill time with family


----------



## scout24

Please, please stop hot linking images and/or posting links to commercial sites. Aside from being against CPF's rules, a photo of your watch on your wrist is much more in spirit of the thread anyhow!


----------



## JimIslander

Seiko 7002-7039
AO Scuba Diver's 
MADE April 1996


----------



## ven

Square to a square


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Love that camo.


----------



## MAD777

Out skiing today... Casio time.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

5S8Zh5 said:


> Love that camo.




Cheers,


----------



## mhpreston

MAD777 said:


> Out skiing today... Casio time.


 
Ah! Lucky you! Everything looks better under a blanket of snow!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimIslander

Radium dial Russian Submariner. Nice thing is, I was a US Navy Submariner and Sonar supervisor for six years during the cold war. Probably tracked the model shown on the dial. STS1/SSDV


----------



## ven

I cant see the pics Jim:mecry:

Happy Monday, hope you all have a great start to the week. Its a little wet n windy outside, ready for a trip to work........yay


----------



## ven

Little bday meal out, dad n lad





Quick pick with a G shock in, not even a comment or roll of eyes........its just the norm! Pics of watches or flashlights is just part of life


----------



## mhpreston

Happy Birthday! Is that your daughter giving you the ‘Oh God, not again Dad’ look? I get the same at home too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Ha-ha, those are precious looks! They've got to be wondering what goes on in our heads! LOL [emoji848]
And Happy Birthday, ven! [emoji322]
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks Mike, been loving your snow pics on FB, awesome. Still cant get my head around the change from Florida sun to those winter mountains. I do like the sun, but i love the snow!


----------



## ven

Happy humpday


----------



## MAD777

Seiko for starters. That will change later today.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice Seiko's 

Quick change to a grey G


----------



## ven

Another swap out to end the evening 






Maybe a different flavour watch soon, away from the too easy to grab and wear G's


----------



## scout24

Happy belated, Ven! This thread is going to cost me some money, so many nice pieces! Keep them coming, everyone!


----------



## MAD777

This impulse buy came today and actually looks a lot better than anticipated. My only field watch..... so far, of course, LOL.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice looking watch. Which model is it?

Bill


----------



## MAD777

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice looking watch. Which model is it?
> 
> Bill


Thanks. Timex TW2P857009J

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Happy Birthday! Is that your daughter giving you the ‘Oh God, not again Dad’ look? I get the same at home too lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha, sorry missed this comment. They are use to me , dont even get a comment anymore........i like it! I even get callum asking "daddy post my watch" . My hand is in the way, but Rach is wearing a baby G.


----------



## ven

Happy Thursday all, feeling a little square today.........


----------



## MAD777

I'll be plowing & shoveling snow today. Since snow is a form of water, I chose my diver watch for the duty.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice!, nice choice.........hopefully a 200m avalanche wont test it out:nana:

Quick swap out to a frogy, so much rain.......seems the right choice for the afternoon


----------



## scout24

Nice, MAD! What's the case size on that one?


----------



## MAD777

44mm by 12mm thick. Model BN0151-09L

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy Friday


----------



## ven

Good on land, good in water......must be a landshark. Quick swap as i am missing my auto's


----------



## scout24

Inspired by Arch's post from mid December, but myself not being nearly as suave or sophisticated... 😁 An ae1200 World Time in black arrived yesterday. Waiting room wear today.

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200214_115259.jpg


----------



## archimedes

scout24 said:


> Inspired by Arch's post ....



Nice ! [emoji106]

That resin case would look great paired with a G3-BK


----------



## MAD777

Bambino for Valentine's





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Inspired by Arch's post from mid December, but myself not being nearly as suave or sophisticated...  An ae1200 World Time in black arrived yesterday. Waiting room wear today.
> 
> https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/Mobile Uploads/20200214_115259.jpg




Damn......thats a bit of vintage casio sexiness right there

Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Happy weekend CPF , what i should still be.......asleep





Instead, i am.......awake!


----------



## ven

Well been pondering a cristopher ward piece for a short while now, decided to bite the bullet on a titanium trident pro 600 variation 2. I like the v1, but maybe a little too stealthy/dark, so the v2 made the better choice for me. Hopefully with me mid week, got a grey 22mm strap thrown in to seal the deal!


----------



## ven

For solar charging, UK being cloudy 99.9999% of the time! I decided on trying this from amazon, i said i would never buy anything ending in fire, unless sure! Well i guess lack of options, decent reviews did not leave me much choice. At £24 its not worth that amount, but the market is hardly flooded with competition. The original G shock ones can go for crazy money, like 100's of $'s crazy.




Rubber spacers for larger/smaller faces





The beast!




side switch, far left to run on batteries and use as a torch(surprisingly bright!), centre is off and far right mains









King is 1 of 3 solar watches i have so far, its the kings turn 1st........well being the king.


----------



## MAD777

Congratulations, ven on the "grow light" for your watch, LOL!
No lack of sunshine looking out my window here in New Hampshire, although the temperature is negative 12°F, which is negative 11°C. Maybe I need a "watch warmer" LOL.
Rocking my Casio Edifice today. A handsome line that I should have more of. 








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

Beautiful view, MAD! And I thought it was chilly this morning at -0.4° for walking the pups! You're one further... Nice Edifice!


----------



## ven

I prefer -40, because i know it does not matter if F or C

Haha, thanks i hope the king does not grow any more! Beautiful scenery there, so jealous

I dont have an edifice ...........yet:naughty:But have my eye on a bluetooth flavour. 

Cheeky G and pup pic


----------



## archimedes

Ok, updated with new strap ...






Looks and wears like a whole new watch lol.


----------



## MAD777

Nice improvement to an already stellar watch [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

MAD777 said:


> Nice improvement to an already stellar watch [emoji106]



Thank you, it is very thin and comfortable to wear, and I get a fair bit of use from the various timezone features.

Most of my watches are on metal, but for the few on straps, I have found that I prefer having a deployant-type buckle.


----------



## ven

Very nice archi, coincidence as my new watch is very similar. I also wear my watches on metal, certainly divers.......just prefer the look and weight. But i say that without actual direct experience so far. My CW. (Christopher Ward) is on a high density rubber strap, but to lighten the deal, another grey strap thrown in.

Specs
Description​The brooding black 43mm case of C60 Trident Titanium Pro 600 Variation #2 is relieved by the sharp white lume of the indexes, hands and numerals of the matt black ceramic bezel. It’s a powerful combination which is appropriate for a watch whose titanium case is finished with a diamond-like-carbon (DLC) coating.​A watch with such “Black ops” appeal inevitably has more than just its masculine good looks to offer. This is a watch that can resist water pressure up to 600 metres (2000 feet) below the surface, has a uni-directional bezel with a matt-finish zirconium ceramic insert and enjoys a precision-engineered fluidity of line that would benefit any water bound covert operation.​Of course, most owners of Trident Titanium Variation #2 will not be members of the Special Boat Service or Navy Seals but, with this most macho of Tridents on the wrist, who will know?​Features​• Swiss made​• Self-winding mechanical movement​• 38 hour power reserve​• Date calendar​• Central hacking seconds​• Anti-shock system​• 43mm, titanium grade 2 case​• Uni-directional ceramic bezel​• Water resistant to 600m/ 2000ft​• Screw-down deep-stamped 3D back plate​• Screw-in crown​• Unique engraved serial number​• 3.44mm anti-reflective sapphire crystal​• SuperLuminova blue emission indicies, bezel markers and hands​• Matt black one piece dial​• Signature Trident counter-balance​• High-density rubber dive strap with black motif titanium buckle​• Presentation case and owner’s handbook

Technical• Diameter: 43mm• Height: 13.30mm• Case weight: 75 g• Calibre: ETA 2824-2 / Sellita SW200-1• Vibrations: 28.800 per hour• Case: Titanium Grade 2• Water resistance: 600m / 2000 ft• Dial colour: Matt black• Lume: SuperLuminova• Strap width: 22mm

​I am looking forward and will have a direct comparison V metal strap. The other week i got a new ultra sonic cleaner........been years since i have used one. My chain, bracelet(seldom wear the latter), then several dive watches got chucked in!. They all came up like new, just filled with water, couple of drops of wash liquid(fairy lol) and started just 1x3min cycle. Very impressed!!! All for under £25 off amazon and delivered next day. If not already, a recommend for making those dive/metal band watches come up like new. 

Today or this actual morning so far wear


----------



## mhpreston

Ven - I’m starting to lean towards a Casio thanks to all your pictures! I’m liking that Mud... 

Swapped out of my Fitbit this afternoon for a faff on the river. Strap matches hat - I’m also getting more colour conscious thanks to the forum [emoji2957] River conditions terrible, so just tidying up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Cant go wrong with a G , mudmaster, mudman, aviator,gulfman,rangeman(good few more to, like antman). There are a few mudmasters out, good few colour combos to choose. 

There is a new imminent mud carbon due out , an army edition, i am super tempted. Its quad sensor to, so lots of gadgets going on. 
[h=1]British Army x G-Shock GG-B100BA-1A Mudmaster[/h]
This evening back to the seiko


----------



## mhpreston

Ooh - must look that one up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torchsarecool

I had an antman years ago when i collected casios.


----------



## mhpreston

Looks good Ven! I’m tempted for sure. What do you think about the feedback on white luminescence? I think that’s picky - every watch on ops should be covered anyway!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torchsarecool

Some of my old pro treks. All made way for lights evntually though
I had a prt-1 which had a CR2 battery iirc. That was a monster


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Looks good Ven! I’m tempted for sure. What do you think about the feedback on white luminescence? I think that’s picky - every watch on ops should be covered anyway!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For which watch? (EDIT)For me personally makes no odds, so far i have found seiko has the strongest. UV turbo charges it super fast! 

If you decide on a casio at any point, let me know which and where as there are many fakes/copies out there. Some are very VERY good as well. Like almost impossible to tell good(almost!)

EDIT- doh obviously the casio carbon mud!! Its a tough one if used out in the field, after all you would need to use a light(back light) in pitch black to read anyway. Like you say, covered over, so the lume would not get charged, only a little from back light use. 

If its comments on there, its probably super nerds who have not served. Of course i could be wrong, i seldom read peoples views and comments to be honest.


----------



## ven

torchsarecool said:


> I had an antman years ago when i collected casios.



:rock::rock::rock:


torchsarecool said:


> Some of my old pro treks. All made way for lights evntually though
> I had a prt-1 which had a CR2 battery iirc. That was a monster




One thing left to say.......








:bow::bow::bow:


Awesome!!!

I love a casio, more so some vintage awesomeness.


----------



## ven

On the carbon mud, there is also a limited burton edition which is cool. Should be a snow version(looking at strap). Just not sure on the pink bits. But if you can grab any limited edition, you are at worst, get your money back down the line. So they can be a decent investment, buy, enjoy and sell if desire. Like a free G for a year or 2 in many cases. I cant be bothered though, life too short, if i get i try and wear when possible. So i might sell a few on to make room for the ever growing list. I have gone past the point of too many imho, so its time.....to maybe pass on a few.


----------



## scout24

So my trusty DW5600e "cheapy" square will have a new set of clothes here in a week or two. I ordered a blackened stainless bezel and bracelet for it. Going to class it up a bit. 😁


----------



## torchsarecool

Cheers Ven.
I think when it comes to casio the 1980s 1990s was their heyday. They could build almost anything into a wristwatch.
Databanks, calculators, TV controls, blood pressure, map measurers...list goes on


----------



## mhpreston

Sorry Ven - I should use ‘quote’ more [emoji56] 
Glad you went for a CW watch - I think they punch above their weight and looking forward to hearing what you think of it when it arrives. I’m going to get that MOD Mud when it’s available. Good price for a fun purchase with a touch of nostalgia thrown in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very cool scout, look forward to the new dressed G . Ali express ? They do some nice options, the aged, titanium etc flavours. I might even do another down the line. 

casio’sarecooltoo  

Cheers mhpreston, I am hoping it gets delivered in a couple of hours. I am quite excited, I will post a few pics and early impressions in the afternoon. They have a strong following it seems, as you say punch above their weight and often get compared to watches much more expensive. Do you have any CW? If I like I can see at least one more CW being added. Service costs are around £170 I am led to believe, a mere bargain compared to others lol. 

Been looking at their titanium bracelet for the c60 trident. I need to email them to see if it will suit/fit. But at near £400, I am not sure I want to spend that. 

Cool , must admit the army carbon is cooler than a penguin balls. I have been drooling over a carbon mud since release. So it’s kind of inevitable that I will end up with one. The army could push me over the edge. I do need to sell on a few though, I defo need to reduce. I think 3 watches is the magic number, but that’s impossible for me. So I am going to try 10! That means I need to pass on 10 at least. Don’t know where to even start.......

Cheers


----------



## scout24

Ven- Given the situation in China right now, I wasn't sure how their shipping would be. Found an ebay seller who wasn't in the Orient and went with them. 👍


----------



## ven

Excellent, i am sure they are same manufacturer as mine, i think pretty excellent value..........well certainly compared to casio prices. You may have a little fun with the quick release pins, i got one in fine, the other a royal pita!!. I ended up using a standard spring bar with success. 

The Christopher ward came in, c60 trident pro titanium. Initial impressions are very nice! Very surprised by the presentation/box , very smart/cool.
Sleeve




Under sleeve




Still not got to it!




At last




New strap to(actually grey its the wrong way round)





Rear




Lume





Size comp




















So liking it out of the box(literally) and will keep an eye on accuracy against an mb6. The Sellita SW200-1 is a good reliable movement.

Cheers!


----------



## scout24

Love the second hand...  :twothumbs


----------



## ven

The trident ! It’s actually quite weighty all things considered. The oris in hand feels similar(no doubt will be heavier though).


----------



## MAD777

Very handsome watch, ven! Congratulations!
It's understated, while making a very powerful statement! Primo design [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you Mike, it was a tough call out of version 1 and version 2. The 1 is very discrete(all dark pretty much) . So decided on V2 with the thought of easier reading. Now i just need to test the 600m resist out...........:huh:


----------



## mhpreston

Very nice Ven! Let us know how it develops with a bit of wearing. I had a flop today with three spare Fenix watch bands purchased via Amazon. Usual efficiency from them but sadly they weren’t compatible as claimed and poorer quality. Have just organised to return them and ordered a genuine band from Garmin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Cheers, will do although it won’t get that much use in rotation. At some point, I will pick 5 maybe even 10 and thin the “collection” down a bit..........maybe even make room for more !(only reason lol). 

Frustrating, least it’s not too bad with Amazon, imagine China! . 

Been looking at the CW pilot watches, might go quartz next time to keep things easy. I love autos but I also love ease of grabbing and wearing.


----------



## ven

Still rocking the CW, need to get a few days use if i can. I checked exactly 24hrs after setting time with mb6, its within 2 seconds.......I have not tested any previous, maybe the oris is as accurate, cant see the others being as. Impressed ....


----------



## ven

Middle of the night G wear this time, happy hump day all


----------



## ven

Cheap watch box arrived today, will do its job for $20









Whilst i am at it.....
Casio corner


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven


----------



## ven

:laughing: that really made me LOL , so thanks for that! 

Trust me it’s nothing compared to many, just a couple of watches


----------



## Grijon

ven, could you tell us about the green one in the box?


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> ven, could you tell us about the green one in the box?



Its a seiko 7002 on oyster bracelet. Automatic


----------



## Grijon

Thanks - I like it!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

A little prettier than the 007?

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

mhpreston said:


> Charging this up for the week ahead (Fitbit Ionic) - hence the ‘nil points’ so far. Bit too windy to be out cycling or hiking today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Holy retina scorch Batman……
Stevie Wonder can read that watch face.


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Thanks - I like it!



Cheers, they are pretty easy to find Grijon on a certain auction site. Some careful searching, $100-$150 should net a nice example. They are a vintage diver, so most are around the 1990's iirc. Various flavours(colours) and lots of 22mm strap/bracelet options to. They may just be one of the most modded watches with face, bezel and hand options. So for reasonable money(read cheap compared to many) can be customised to your liking.



Bullzeyebill said:


> A little prettier than the 007?
> 
> Bill



Possible Bill, the 7002 was my 1st seiko to try out. I think they offer excellent value bang for buck, can be dressed up a little or down with strap or bracelet. 






Today i am feeling a little square


----------



## 1606Justin

Nice watch, really goes well on your wrist! I love the packaging too, honestly, very fancy :laughing:


----------



## JimIslander

I think my photos are not visible in my former posts. So trying again.

Radium dial Russian Submariner. Nice thing is, I was a US Navy Submariner, Navy Diver, and Sonar supervisor for six years during the cold war. Probably tracked the class of Russian sub shown on the dial. :thumbsup: STS1/SSDV











Seiko 7002-7039
AO Scuba Diver's
MADE April 1996


----------



## JimIslander

ven said:


> Its a seiko 7002 on oyster bracelet. Automatic



Love that beautiful dial!


----------



## mhpreston

bykfixer said:


> Holy retina scorch Batman……
> Stevie Wonder can read that watch face.



He hee - it also stops traffic at night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Gone a little sporty with the strap. Not too sure about it, but a practical Hi Viz colour for the boat...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomK85

JimIslander said:


> I think my photos are not visible in my former posts. So trying again.
> 
> Radium dial Russian Submariner. Nice thing is, I was a US Navy Submariner, Navy Diver, and Sonar supervisor for six years during the cold war. Probably tracked the class of Russian sub shown on the dial. :thumbsup: STS1/SSDV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 7002-7039
> AO Scuba Diver's
> MADE April 1996



Ike the Vostok! Btw, it’s tritium or luminova, not radium. That is forbidden for several decades for the use in watches.


----------



## mhpreston

TomK85 said:


> Btw, it’s tritium or luminova, not radium. That is forbidden for several decades for the use in watches.



You kind of wish it still was Radium, in some ways. Hard to believe it was used, really. A free suntan with every watch... [emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomK85

mhpreston said:


> You kind of wish it still was Radium, in some ways. Hard to believe it was used, really. A free suntan with every watch... [emoji2957]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Crazy huh?


----------



## ven

Thank you Jim, liking the vostok, keep eyeing up the chrono, the europe titanium to name 1.

I like it mhpreston, nothing wrong with adding a little colour to the sea of black. I actually think it suits it and makes even more cool


----------



## JimIslander

TomK85 said:


> Ike the Vostok! Btw, it’s tritium or luminova, not radium. That is forbidden for several decades for the use in watches.



Yes, of course you are right. We actually still had radium on some old Navy diver gauges when I was in. They pulled them off the boat just before I got out.


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Fun little journey, woke up early(as per norm......every day!) so decided to start right back and read through(up to page 9 as i type). Mr fixer, from 2015, is your fav still the seiko made rip curl? Be cool to see what the best part of 5yrs has changed......or not.

I noticed a post from a rotary(still have it and still works after another battery change since) complaining about the £90 charge for battery swap/service(well do to speak as its not an auto). I also wanted a G shock again back in 2013/14..........well i guess i have that covered:thinking:

Speaking of Gs, the frog has jumped ship, to a camo square


----------



## ven

What a great. journey, took a while and passed the early hours nicely. Enjoyed reading this thread at the start to now.
Could now see the pics of your grandads watches scout, wow they look mint, very very special. I would have missed those if not re-read through.

Its also funny to see how much my mind changes and what i am thinking of getting next, within a page or 2 its on the wrist. 

Does knowing your crazy, not make you crazy?


----------



## ven

Late swap out for a mud.........I like a bit of green/black in a watch


----------



## scout24

That Mudman's a beast...


----------



## ven

It is a bit of a chunk, not for tucking under a shirt sleeve haha. But it is super easy to read, light weight as well. I need to add a carbon mud quad sensor soon.


----------



## mhpreston

The BArmy one Ven? I’m up for that myself ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> The BArmy one Ven? I’m up for that myself ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes quite possibly, i like the colour as a little different to what i have(other than the 100 camo shade). But the quad sensor carbon has been on a want list since released, held off as there was not enough difference(colours). So i guess if there really was one to tempt me, the army will. Will see at time if i have a few spare pennies about.


----------



## orbital

+

Enjoy this thread:

Most of my watches are Seiko, a couple automatics, chronograph & one Ti. 
Also a Traser H3 Titan in all titanium (the one w/ the date @ the top)

I'd say overall G-Shock has been on my wrist the most the last 35 years, I bought my first in high school approx. mid 80's
Recently found one in a drawer w/ no band & its still running,, crazy!!

But to answer the question of what I'm wearing, it's been a Seiko Recraft SKA705* w/ a divers band I took off an analog Casio diver.
.. been wearing it last 20 months taking it off only a few times, to wear my Ti Seiko, which is more of a dress watch.
I rarely bother taking off my watches, I just simply leave them on

*kinetic


----------



## ven

Very cool, wow 35yrs is awesome. I know many who's are still running to, one thing for sure, casio make a reliable bit of watch

Would love to see some pics if you can orbital, after the photobucket nonsense, i use imgur. Its free and easy, but not cracked the mobile posting bit. So i take pics, upload to imgur. Then on the mac, copy the bbc code, paste here and pic appears. Some sites req the direct link being pasted in the pic(seen above next to film reel).


----------



## orbital

^

The G-shock found in the drawer isn't my original one, that one is long gone.
I'v had at least 3 

Before G-Shock came out, Casio had just a basic watch with most of the same functions >>> when I saw the very first G-Shock, I had to get one


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Thanks - I like it!





orbital said:


> ^
> 
> The G-shock found in the drawer isn't my original one, that one is long gone.
> I'v had at least 3
> 
> Before G-Shock came out, Casio had just a basic watch with most of the same functions >>> when I saw the very first G-Shock, I had to get one




I get it, for me it was bringing back memories of the 80's. A-team, night rider, g shocks and BMX's. ET and superman on the cinema, love a bit of retro.

Quick swap for a meal out to the trident titanium pro


----------



## ven

Happy Sunday all
Square to start the day of rest, 5610 combi


----------



## ven

Have a good Monday all


----------



## RedLED

Ven,

I like the one you are wearing in post #908! 

Just wondering, how many G-Shocks do you have, and how many Seikos, and what other brands do you have?

Me, I have Rolex, however, I really like Seiko watches. I have three digital models from the 1970's and a Sports 100 Diver from 1984. The 70's digital s really were well made, and had wonderful styling, just fun to look at.

Thanks, love to look into at your daily selections!

Best,

RedLED


----------



## ven

Hi Red, thanks for kind words. I have 9(I think) G shocks as I have give away a few to Callum(he got a little watch box yesterday , will upload a pic later of his little collection). 

908- g shock GG1000 mudmaster . Depending on the code after the 1000 would be different colours. Mine has the green strap. There are a few other options . Seiko wise I am on 3 , 7002/009/land shark. All autos which I am fond of. 
Check out seiko GS(grand seiko) range, spring drive and very very nice watch’s. Out of my price range , but hey i can dream  .


----------



## ven

Callums watches










This mornings to a few mins ago




Now back to rangerman


----------



## MAD777

Nice case ven, and nice watches.
I've hit my limit on Tapatalk for uploads this month and I'm too stupid to figure out Imgur. So, I'll post some more in March, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nooooooooooo darn and blast. Imgur is super easy Mike, try it. Free and just copy the BBC code. I have the phone app, but i cant suss how to get the pic without it being a link. So i take pic, upload via app. Then just use the mac to post pics.





The BBC code is the one to copy, paste here and happy days.

Thanks, i will tell Callum, he saw my amazon watch box and wanted one! So thats 2 boxes in a few days. Trouble is now..........he wants his filling fast!


----------



## ven

Hump day frogy


----------



## MAD777

Finally figured out why imgur wasn't cooperating with me.... I hadn't verified my email address with them. THANK YOU VEN! Guess they figured I was some kind of stalker!

Anyway, here is my Citizen pilot watch. Essentially a Japanese interpretation of a German classic. I preferred it due to the raised, 3D watch dial. Plus it has Eco-drive, which is my favorite movement.. set it and forget it!


----------



## MAD777

And while I'm on a roll and before I forget how to use imgur..... here is my newest German chronograph. I love the vintage look.
One of the dials is a Telemeter. Start the stopwatch when you see lightning, then stop it when you hear the thunder and the dial reads the distance in kilometers to the strike.


----------



## MAD777

When I was a kid, my first watch was a Timex. So, when it came time to add a field watch I went with Timex. I forgot how much I like the Indiglo. Now I wish all my watches had it!.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The first two are very cool. However, I'm diggin the Timex the most! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

:rock::rock::rock:Nice one mike, yay . 
Like them all a lot, do you feel the pain of having to decide which to wear? It’s usually the first thought of the day, half asleep, having to decide what to wear. It’s a hard life! I think I will get a pilot/tool watch next, similar to the timex design . 

How cool is telemeter function, love it!


----------



## MAD777

Here is my current collection of watches. A little bit of everything, which was the goal.

[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## ven

Love it, wow, just space for 24!!!! I would love to be that brave, but i would keep buying watches at a crazy rate. I now know even certain grail types dont quench the hunger for more. Exactly the same as flashlights. This is the one..........oh no it isnt! 

There is room for a couple of G shocks, if your not keen on the resin, go metal. Maybe the MTG range(higher end but not as expensive as the MRG). Careful mint used shopping could net a nice one for under 500 bucks. I am trying to hold out for this army edition carbon mud. At £400 its not cheap, no minty used of course as not out yet. So i may treat myself early March(or when released) . 
You have some real nice pieces there Mike, awesome family you have collected. Lots of choices.......did i say you need a G . I have maybe 20, and its so difficult at times. I can be stood there staring and pondering what to grab for the day. Surely you must suffer the same, decisions decisions........but its fun .
Today........square camo day


----------



## ven

Happy Friday all


----------



## mhpreston

Shouldn’t it be a frog for Friday Ven? No sign of that MOD version yet [emoji3525]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Haha good spot, it actually is, its also been Tissot Friday as well. Later it will be Oris when off out for a meal.





At present, soon to be the TT1






I am sure its around mid March the release, so another 2 weeks or so . Mine maybe on hold, damn car problems(last 2 weeks of them). Might need 2 injectors which are 3-400 ea. So will have to see how i get on.


----------



## mhpreston

Ouch - there is always a bill to pay, isn’t there. If it helps, I’ll post extra photos of mine that you can enjoy [emoji2957]

Thanks for the heads up about the date. I wonder if the Covid19 outbreak will slow things up from Japan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Ouch - there is always a bill to pay, isn’t there. If it helps, I’ll post extra photos of mine that you can enjoy [emoji2957]
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the date. I wonder if the Covid19 outbreak will slow things up from Japan...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seems endless at the moment! Kitchen almost done, so thats one thing i guess. Be nice for the Treg to behave, everything is so expensive. Bills of a few 100 dont exist anymore.

Oris and ready for out









Look forward to your pics:thumbsup:
I may be able to scrape an army carbon, will have to see how much the Treg costs. If it needs 2 injectors, its going to be getting on for 1k
Not even had chance to look at it yet as one of the ramps is broke, so behind on everything.


----------



## MAD777

Good looking Oris though, ven [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you Mike, bit slow today recovering from last night. Also the great news the car needs a new turbo........3 faults showing on VCDS. So that isnt going to be cheap! 

CW day


----------



## ven

Little camo to start the day of rest, hope all those calendars are correct Mike


----------



## ven




----------



## id30209

ven i didn't know you're into watches also 
Great lineup you got there


----------



## ven

Thank you sir , yes always liked watches. Bug seemed to bite with G shocks in the last 2 or 3 years. I tend to go through phases , I am also hoping I am slowing down a little . There are a couple more I would like to add at some point, but I need to move some on also. No more than 20, ideally 10-15 would be ideal.


----------



## 59ride

Oris Aquis Source of Life LE


----------



## MAD777

Casio Edifice walking the line between sporty and dressy at a very affordable price point. EFV100D-1AV






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart


----------



## ven

Mudmaster GG-1000-1A3


----------



## ven

Happy hump day
5610 combi


----------



## MAD777

Can't quit looking at this brown dial.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## datiLED

T.W. Steel TW408. At 45mm, you can practically read from across the room. This is probably my most comfortable watch.


----------



## ven

Very nice

Not a good week so far, Treg cost has jumped from £1300-£1400 up to £1600 now, thanks to swirl flaps needing attention. This was found after turbo was removed. Garret turbo alone is £860+vat. Its been a hard week with no car, hoping fixed for weekend so i can start looking at my next! It will be as good as new for next owner if i do sell it. No advisories, new turbo and swirl flaps(common issue the latter on the v6 tdi). It will be a hard motor to replace with 4wd and comfort, but darn its annoyed the hell out of me this time. If it was only worth 3k or less, it would have been scrapped. 
Today the rangerman 9400





Stay safe CPF with COVID-19, its going to be a tough year.

Peace and love to all.


----------



## mhpreston

Ouch - sorry to hear that Ven!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

It’s mad how £200 has made me go from a little annoyed to fuming . It’s like that little push that’s gone over the edge. In the scheme of things, it’s hardly end of the world. Just annoying . But it will give me a kick to find another . It’s a nice Hanko, the army carbon and a nice Chris Ward watch .


----------



## MAD777

It's a pilot's watch kind of a day...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grijon

Just as it's the time of the year for everyone to be sick, maybe this is a difficult time of year for vehicles?

My Accord got hit by a distracted driver, so it's in the bodyshop (all expenses paid, thank the Lord).
My old junk Civic was put into frontline duty, where it promptly blew a brakeline thanks to some heavyfootedness by a driver other than myself.
And my Yamaha V Star 950 is in the shop, primarily for routine maintenance, but it's battery was so completely toast that I had to get a jump start to get it to the shop - after fully charging the battery.

As I said, the Lord takes care of us and we've got a 2020 Nissan Altima rental, paid for by the distracted driver's insurance company - otherwise, we'd have no motor vehicles at all at the moment!


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Just as it's the time of the year for everyone to be sick, maybe this is a difficult time of year for vehicles?
> 
> My Accord got hit by a distracted driver, so it's in the bodyshop (all expenses paid, thank the Lord).
> My old junk Civic was put into frontline duty, where it promptly blew a brakeline thanks to some heavyfootedness by a driver other than myself.
> And my Yamaha V Star 950 is in the shop, primarily for routine maintenance, but it's battery was so completely toast that I had to get a jump start to get it to the shop - after fully charging the battery.
> 
> As I said, the Lord takes care of us and we've got a 2020 Nissan Altima rental, paid for by the distracted driver's insurance company - otherwise, we'd have no motor vehicles at all at the moment!




Sorry to hear, its sure no fun at all. i am hoping it might be ready tomorrow!. Not sure about COVID-19 but its got something!!!!!!! I have been pondering a back up motor regardless, its a bit extravagant though and Rach is not bothered about driving. If she was, it would be a win win. I would get a honda civic or even a subaru for her, then use in case of any emergency. But 2 lots of tax and insurance is not ideal , for a just in case scenario. 

Nice pilot Mike

Still wearing the 9400


----------



## scout24

Cheap as chips today, Ven. 😉
F91w on a NATO strap. 





Datiled- I can read that all the way up here in Pennsylvania!


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> .... I have been pondering a back up motor regardless ....



There are probably a few others here (myself included) on CPF who might have a two is one outlook on things


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Cheap as chips today, Ven. 
> F91w on a NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Datiled- I can read that all the way up here in Pennsylvania!




Quite possibly the best value watch on the planet earth bar none!!! Its a well respected/famous/reliable/simple piece that can not be beat bang for buck.



archimedes said:


> There are probably a few others here (myself included) on CPF who might have a two is one outlook on things





Haha, what is it again? 2 is 1? i may have read something about or along the lines

Flashlights, watches, wives(haha) fair enough, but 2 cars ...........If i was rich i would probably have 1 for each day of the week! Well ok maybe not even then. The trouble archi for me, i can not have a junky car still. So it would have to be 1/2 decent/safe/little fun. Which means even though maybe 2k would suffice, the insurance £400, then road tax could be £570 again. It would put my £570 r/t and £500 insurance doubled. All for a just in case time. What i need is a reliable/dependable large family chariot. All being well, there is a nice FSH audi s4 avant not too far away, if it is nice, i will get that. Then sell mine, mine could sell within days or weeks, who knows. Or i could take a chance and sell mine, then buy one. I dont tie up too much funds in cars, nor do i lease /hp. I prefer to buy cash, so it limits me some what. I know so many people who drive a £500-£1000 car, when it starts to need money, scrap and start over. They never loose more than what they pay(usually get £200 scrap). Go out spend 10k, within 12m (generally as there are exceptions) its worth around £6k. So thats a possible 4k lost in 12-18months. 

As i am sure you know, cars(again generally as there are a few exceptions) are not a good investment. So i try and limit that amount to find 1/2 decent . Now and then you get bit, this is one of those times lol

Even after this spend and some previous, if i can sell for roughly what its worth, i wont be too out of pocket.


----------



## archimedes

Anything with a motor is not an "investment" (lol) .... I've generally driven mine until the wheels fall off, put on more wheels, then repeat.


----------



## ven

Very true Archi, unless an old Ford escort/cosworth/RS which have gone crazy in the UK. My sapphire cosworth 1989 cost me 8k back in 1994. To buy that car today would be £20-£50k+ for minters. 

Frog friday, hope you all have a great end to the long week(very long for me!). Almost there guys. Kitchen other than a lick of paint is now finished, 5 weeks on. Yes been living on microwave and take away food:fail:


----------



## mhpreston

Lol - I know the feeling. The bills are arriving thick and fast - just when I am trying to put a little aside for the BArmy watch when it is released in a few days time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

£1585 so far , still not right, looks like injector 4 too high(watched VCDS readout). Fuming! Monday now, no car again for weekend.


----------



## ven

Still fuming, oh the fun, cant wait for it to be fixed and once i know its good, its going. No doubt perfect for next owner. It wont be sold until i know its 100% hence my 100% of 1544 ,bought and sold on ebay.

Anyway enough of car nonsense, its rangeman 9400 time. If you like G's, maybe thinking of getting 1 or 2. I would recommend a 9400(few choice of colours).

I could go into lots of details, here is a review if allowed. Please delete if unacceptable. It does not advertise and does not effect flashlight manufacturers. Apologies in advance if not apropiate
Just a picked out review
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-gw9400-rangeman-watch-review-best-g-shock-today/

So today





Large compared to many, little distance shot





Have a great weekend all, stay safe out there, the next few months are going to get interesting. 

Peace and love to all


----------



## ven

Happy day of rest, little chunk of titanium today with CW


----------



## ven

Now a very special watch, this has many stories to tell, been through 3 wars. Some might now him 

I am very touched, Tarik sent this and wow..........

I have replaced bezel and strap






Several wars and some battle scars(old parts of course saved away )












Clean up and ready













Job done
















:rock:


----------



## ven

Unsuspecting Callum


----------



## ven

Its square for me now, quick swap out as i do some sun topping off on the mb6's...........yes i said sun! Who would have thought it on a sunday in the UK


----------



## MAD777

Perpetual calendar watch today. Lots of complications for the fun of it.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

MAD777 said:


> Perpetual calendar watch today. Lots of complications for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Really nice watch! What does that symbol mean at the top of the days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

That's chronometer mode setting.
Perpetual calendars on a digital is a piece of cake, but really fascinating on an analog. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy Monday all


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Back to the 9400................sun set is 17.57!!!! 
Sun rise 6.23


----------



## bigburly912

ven said:


> Unsuspecting Callum



Holy wow. I remember when I was first posting here he was a baby! We are getting old in our young age.


----------



## ven

Bigburly912 said:


> Holy wow. I remember when I was first posting here he was a baby! We are getting old in our young age.




Haha, he has just turned 10, time sure flies!!!!!!!! So 7yrs back when i joined, he would of course been 3, early starts of a flashaholic and watchaholic now it seems.


----------



## ven

Happy hump day, stay safe


----------



## ven

Afternoon swap


----------



## ven




----------



## mhpreston

Hey Ven - it’s in stock! Hope those turbos left you with some change...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Turbo and swirls £1585, then needs all 6 injectors at £250 ea(£440 ea at VW). Same Bosch but not in VW carton! So a nice ££££ bill, as there is a fuel rail sensor in the cost to. £3400 ish i am looking at. 

I could get one, but trouble i am having, i might need to buy my next car before i sell this. So i need to be a little careful(is there such a thing). So holding off for now

Sure tempting, its less than 2 injectors and still have £100 change!! As you might guess, i am a little *beeped* off.

Onwards and upwards, little titanium tonight






Look forward to pics and impressions if you decide to bite, i know you will not be disappointed! if you do order one.


----------



## ven

Happy Friday the 13th, stay safe all.


----------



## ven

Well sorted, took all 6 injectors and runs wow like. Its like new, serious..........oh hang on it is !!!! £3400 it bl00dy should be!!!! 

Anyway need to put that behind me, too annoying to think about.


----------



## ven

Same to start the day off, little titanium





Stay safe all


----------



## ven

Just too add, it seems looking back that the Oris is the only watch i have worn. Nope, its the one on the wrist when i update . Yest day was the king!


----------



## ven

Change out to 9400


----------



## MAD777

Diving into the weekend





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:twothumbs


----------



## ven

We are defo heading for deep water, must be frogy time


----------



## ven

CW pro to get me through till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RedLED

Ven that is another nice looking watch you have there.


----------



## ven

Thank you kind sir! It kind of goes away from the grain for me. I do prefer a bracelet , this is a rubber type strap. Even though titanium , it weighs some. It feels heavier than the titanium oris with bracelet. Christopher Ward are a UK watchmaker . They kind of got fed up with brands charging a fortune because of name. It’s a $1000 watch(if available), but punches above it’s weight. They use good movements, often found in $$2-3000 watches . They wanted to make a good watch that’s affordable basically. It’s my only one so far, I can see more in the future. They have quite a strong following and it seems to be growing. 
They do some nice pieces and different styles. Worth checking out Red. I am sure they ship world wide, but even if they didn’t, I could for you no problem. I quite fancy a pilot flavour next!


Cheers


----------



## MAD777

ven, that Chris Ward is a handsome watch. Speaking of pilot inspired design, here's mine today.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Unboxing. I blame Ven for this! First impressions - so light on the wrist (feels lighter than my aluminium FitBit) and a vey comfortable fit. Just looking through the Manual now...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

No like button, darn it!!!:twothumbs

wow congrats, thats a beauty(still might treat myself yet, then i will blame you haha):rock:

Its a looker i love it, look forward to your mini review soon
Wear in good health G brother
I am going to lower the tone a lot, also camo which i swapped out before checking here!


----------



## ven

Oh too add, it looks perfect on your wrist!!! Awesome G mhpreston


----------



## mhpreston

Here you go - tried some night shots. Lots of luminescence in response to a little UV kick. Very clear, although my favourite has always been tritium inserts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

The led is bright - easy to read but probably too much for tactical use. A red led would help preserve night vision. I believe you can disable the light (still digesting the instructions)...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

It’s such a light watch and very comfortable on the wrist. I don’t seem to knock it like some of my other large watches (such as the Garmin Fenix). Plenty of room to bend my wrist too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

The strap is OK - seems study enough. The fastener is too reflective (although attractive) and I’d be looking for a large NATO strap so I could wear it over a glove liner or flight suit.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Impressions so far - I can see why G-Shocks are a popular watch for service personnel and especially for those who don’t get issue watches or need something tough but anonymous. I’d love to see solar, tritium and NATO strap options added. My green days are long past me, but I’d definitely be using one of these if I was still out in the bush. Thanks for putting me onto this one Ven!!

Quick question - can I get the date to display in DD MM YY format?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What is the model/number of this awesome G-Shock?

Bill


----------



## ven

Bullzeyebill said:


> What is the model/number of this awesome G-Shock?
> 
> Bill



Its a beaut Bill, model number bellow
GG-B100BA-1AER


----------



## ven

Thanks for the pics and info , i love it more. I am going to see where i am up to , only one thing stopping me! Thats if i end up buying a car lol. Every penny might count, if i dont or mine sells, then i will know more . Its defo on the cards, i have done very well as it must be a month without buying one haha. 

Love the strap, design and colours. Reg date, i am not sure, i can imagine the destructions are no fun. However the carbon mud is the same module as others. Try youtube maybe, or the module inside number(on back of the G).

Off to work now, a mud also






Stay safe CPF brothers


----------



## ven

Swaparoonie time for the afternoon


----------



## ven

WOWzers, just the 3rd G of the day, still 2hrs to bed time..............





Anyone would think i am might be crazy

Unless of course you know me



Then you would know i am:nana:


----------



## ven

mhpreston;5373776
Quick question - can I get the date to display in DD MM YY format?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> I am sure all bluetooth are enabled to swap the date around. So should apply to this flavour to.


----------



## MAD777

Vintage look from Germany for today's road trip to Boston.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Nice watch there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Mike travels in style!!! Safe trip brother 

Today starts as yesterday left off





Slightest of sniffles and work sending people home, temp check before entering. So an extra early one for me to help cover that last couple of night shift hours. There wont be many in work by the end of the week!!!! Stay safe CPF family


----------



## ven

Let sleeping dogs lie..........


----------



## turbodog

Bertucci, ti case, sapphire crystal, screw down crown, tritium tubes. About 1,000,000 times better than the luminox that was twice as much.


----------



## ven

Pics pics pics please, sounds awesome.

Happy Thursday all, stay safe, stay at a distance. Most of all.............keep calm and carry on!


----------



## MAD777

Sliding into Thursday while it's snowing outside.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Another lovely watch there Mad777! 

I’ve come up with a cunning plan - a small Garmin (on sale at the moment) so I can still keep track of steps etc while I wear my dress watches (or my new BArmy Mud)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thats a good idea, i could never substitute a watch . Besides, your new G has step count iirc:naughty:
Steps wise does not bother me, i have an app , been a quite week for steps. On busy weeks, i can be 12,000-17,000 on odd days. Not fully accurate as there is a good amount of time my phone is in my tool box. Its not always on me, especially if i am climbing in or on stuff!!


----------



## mhpreston

Ha ha! I know the Mud step counts, but I do miss the other bits like HR and sleep quality. It’s for the dress watches really. Got the idea from a fellow attending a business meeting in Town - that was before Covid-19 started to bite of course...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deonprins88




----------



## ven

Almost biting on an army G, might treat myself yet. Waiting to hear back on a mint s4 avant in Leicester........not driving on a whim for 2hrs. So deal needs sorting prior to me leaving.

Soooooo new watch may be on cards, 2 weeks of quarantine, what a man suppose to do! Could it be a G or CW or steinhart? 

Only time will tell:naughty:


----------



## mhpreston

Which CW is tempting you Ven?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I am quite keen on the pilot, even thinking quartz this time. I do like simple, less fussy watches now and then. Quartz simply for ease, pick up and wear. The latter is not final though.
Can get a nice quartz for £300 ish, the auto tend to add £200 on top. 
Copy/paste on a certain auction place. Not maybe exact, but not too dissimilar to 124107639972 or 233469607709
The one i had my eye on was new, quartz and £300, looked similar to the 2nd one(black) but quartz not auto. Too add i do prefer auto, they live and have a heart! I love auto's, personality and just amaze me to be honest. But for what i wear, its nice(casio to name one) to just grab, wear and swap about. Auto's , well its a bit of a pain if you have a few and want to swap about. 

Is it Friday? can only mean one thing.........











Trouble is mhpreston, there are a few i want right now. Army carbon, the mudman carbon(jap import with carbon fibre strap), another frog but a 1000 flavour. Then steinhart titanium/ the premium and also a steinhart with green bezel(love green). As mentioned, i also dont have a pilot, the steinhart pilots are a bit pricey, usually £1500+. But CW offer a just as good watch for a 1/3 cost(auto's, no Q v A comparison with cost as not fair) imo . 

What is still annoying me , i could have had all those and a fat wallet if it was not down to the *beep* Touareg:mecry:

I would not have spent that much in one go too add, i am a little i admit, but no, not that much. I would not tie up that much in a watch either, i prefer choices. Besides, wearing a 3.5k watch would make me nervous(have i mentioned i may be a little clumsy:nana: :tinfoil:

Thats probably, apart from the retro and 10 again feel i get from G shocks. They (usually) offer good value, light weight, look cool and lots of design/colour/display/material options. The usually bit is of course limited editions which can get a bit expensive. There is already an army carbon on ebay for £600!!!!! Yet casio still have stock. 

Cheers, day 3 today . This quarantine lark is going to get expensive :thinking:


----------



## ven

Very cool mike, similar amount of watches to me. Its so hard to resist, even though i know i dont use or wont use enough, of what i have. 

I defo see some room for a(fill in the gaps) c_s_o _ _h_c_. 

Little swap out


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Back to the Christopher ward titanium pro 600 for a while whilst my solar get some sun!


----------



## mhpreston

deonprins88 said:


>



Just spotted this. That’s a nice combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> Back to the Christopher ward titanium pro 600 for a while whilst my solar get some sun!



I must say that is a great looking timepiece. I’ve had this CW on my radar for a while now...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you, although weighty for what it is, its very comfy and easy to read. The lume is great to, charges enough off day light . 

Very nice, like that. Its a tough call, CW c8 maybe , still eyeing the steinhart titanium(one on bay for 550) and of course that army G. Truth is i need none of them, its all wants. Not sure which i would get most use out of, as i swap around regardless.


----------



## mhpreston

Strange as this will sound I’m missing an old pocket watch I foolishly sold some years back. I wear a jacket for work and used to have the chain through the buttonhole, so it was a watch I used to wear. I think that might be something I will look to remedy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very cool, i like pocket watches but dont own one. That would certainly be a smart option for a jacket. 

Its very rare i dress up, in fact most of my stuff is casual, maybe smart casual at times. So i can wear a G or a jp, both would be fine! 

Check out the nice tissot pocket watches, granted some are not cheap! But there is a nice discrete black lepine for a little over £200.


----------



## ven

Stay safe my flashlight using, watch wearing brothers


----------



## beerguy21

I like the look of those Zeppelin watches, are they German? Does anyone know what Fossil watches are like as a brand?


----------



## ven

Ye old faithful, afternoon swap out to the rangeman





Jobs getting done inside and out of house. TV up and installed, old into Madisons room. Car cleaned inside








Good enough to eat your dinner off.......well to tell truth it already was , its just cleaner still!!





Thats it with G shocks, get worn no matter what the job!


----------



## MAD777

Sunday go-to-meeting watch....
Oh wait, virtual internet meeting [emoji849]





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Callums G wear


----------



## ven

Camo start to the week, stay safe CPF family


----------



## ven

Callums G and coffee pic!


----------



## ven

Bit of seiko auto time


----------



## Vemice

The new release from CWC. The T20 field watch.


----------



## ven

Nice, i am just browsing watches and almost hitting buy it now's . I am fancying a pilot/tool/field type next, but struggling to resist another G! There is a super nice steinhart titanium with batman bezel i am struggling resisting to. But ideally something a little different from divers style. 

Darn it! This staying at home lark is expensive.


----------



## jrgold

ven said:


> Nice, i am just browsing watches and almost hitting buy it now's . I am fancying a pilot/tool/field type next, but struggling to resist another G! There is a super nice steinhart titanium with batman bezel i am struggling resisting to. But ideally something a little different from divers style.
> 
> Darn it! This staying at home lark is expensive.



I’m a diver fan too but Hamilton has some traditional options 

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e119/bnjrgold/F4DF89F8-538E-49E9-8117-BF9FCC0F6ABF_zpsgmfy2qaj.jpg


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Nice, i am just browsing watches and almost hitting buy it now's . I am fancying a pilot/tool/field type next, but struggling to resist another G! ....



Maybe check out Glycine


----------



## Vemice

ven said:


> Nice, i am just browsing watches and almost hitting buy it now's . I am fancying a pilot/tool/field type next, but struggling to resist another G! There is a super nice steinhart titanium with batman bezel i am struggling resisting to. But ideally something a little different from divers style.
> 
> Darn it! This staying at home lark is expensive.


Pilot chronos are nice too.


----------



## jrgold

archimedes said:


> Maybe check out Glycine



Another of my favorites 


http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e119/bnjrgold/3A7F9816-1437-4C17-AE97-070C6D3838A8_zps9padljb0.jpg


----------



## archimedes

jrgold said:


> Another of my favorites ....



Beautiful watch !

These are so thin and comfortable to wear, too.


----------



## jrgold

archimedes said:


> Beautiful watch !
> 
> These are so thin and comfortable to wear, too.



42mm across by 10.5mm thick is just about perfect imo. Drop (formerly massdrop) has a really nice looking bronze version on sale right now that I’ve been eyeing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice, really like that jrgold, also the glycine is a stunner.

Archi yes, i am as well, i am mighty busy and will have even more time to ponder stuff. Just had a delivery counselled(not a watch) due to gov lock down. 

Starting day 1 lockdown as i left off, with a little seiko





Very smart vemice, love that one to!


----------



## ven

Quick swap out to the 009


----------



## MAD777

The tools I chose for plowing 6" of new snow today!








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice Mike, and wow to the big boy toy. So much fun! i am super jealous . I want a go

Today a little square









Well not really little...................HUGE square


----------



## scout24

MAD777- Nice! Seiko 013 here today. I decided winter was over last week, power washed my plow that goes on the truck and our New Holland tractor with bucket, put everything up in the garage. Today it's snowing. We bought our tractor used, it looks to be one size smaller than yours. 28hp, 3 cyl diesel.


----------



## ven

What reason can i use/give to getting a tractor :thinking: i need one of those big boy toys so bad! i would love some snow to, crazily its sunny, dry and maybe 16oC out.......Does feel like a spring day.

Afternoon mud swap


----------



## MAD777

Latest addition to the herd...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice addition Mike, is that a cu bezel? or maybe bronze?

I quite like the CW bronze 600(would make a nice partner to my ti flavour) . I do feel i need a cu or bronze watch, something with personality that changes with time(do you like that). 
Evening swap out to the 5610


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Titanium Thursday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Would love a tractor, so what other toys could i have......
Its so cute




Top up in the sun


----------



## jrgold

They make small grown up toys too







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

MAD777 said:


> Titanium Thursday



Snap! 

Low step count explained - I put this on just before walking the dog this evening. It was nice to hear people applauding the NHS and community carers tonight.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F250XLT

F250XLT said:


> Well, here it is, just got it back from IWW. New crystal, gaskets & pressure tested, it sure it pretty...Thank you Norm.




Here's an oldie, but goodie...it still gets plenty of wrist time.


----------



## F250XLT

ven said:


> Would love a tractor, so what other toys could i have......
> Its so cute
> 
> Top up in the sun




Nice Rangeman, I've got one just like it, wears very well.


----------



## ven

F250XLT said:


> Nice Rangeman, I've got one just like it, wears very well.




Thank you sir, its an awesome G for sure. Took me a while to bite, never a huge fan of look and design at 1st. So many neat features, imo(and 10s of 1000s of other G collectors) its one of the best value Gs out there. 
Yes, dont even know its on, wears very light and i do prefer the positive display(although maybe not as cool as the neg display casio are for ever pushing out).


today is frog friday


----------



## ven

jrgold, love the toys. Nice seamaster, still on the want list. My plan was to actually treat myself this month. But as car expenses took over, my plan has been put back! 

Love the old seiko's F250XLT, huge fan here and that is a beauty


----------



## ven

Making the most of the sun! Topping off the solars


----------



## MAD777

Sunny side up!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:

Great minds and all that Mike


----------



## ven

Happy Sat guys, stay safe out there

Morning wear


----------



## MAD777

Be safe and stay home if you can. And God bless all you essential workers!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very swish, that will be me from next Wed. Onwards and upwards!
Afternoon swap


----------



## ven

Happy safe Sunday guys, morning watch wear so far


----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> Happy safe Sunday guys, morning watch wear so far



Same from here Ven. I’ve been catching up with stuff at home. Changed watch band to black. No where enough steps either. Gonna have to switch on the treadmill...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Checking my altitude and direction today, since there's nothing else to do while socially distancing, LOL.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very cool guys.

Your good for a jog or walk mhpreston, thats allowed(so far anyway). We are still going out on a dog walk, keeping everything safe and distance. 

4 walls can soon start closing in, luckily so far its been sunny. So conservatory doors open(bit cold mind) for air.
Stay safe all
As a nightmare due to me forgetting DST, i have adjusted all mine that needed and set on DST where possible. Then Rachels baby Gs, then Callums Gs and others. Took ages.......

Quick swap


----------



## ven

A little seiko auto swap for mid afternoon.


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

A vintage look for today. Wish we could roll back time and better prepare ourselves.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Agree MAD, being proactive is much better than reactive.

Have a safe Tuesday all


----------



## jamesmtl514

Got this guy for Christmas it's been on my wrist since. 

Tissot Chrono XL





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice James love the design. Looks real smart on the brown leather


----------



## bigburly912

Enjoying all of the photos! This is my skinco wristrata. Sorry, I’m at work and can’t go into my office and can’t wear a watch. Really love this thread. I own a few citizen watches and a few fossils. Nothing too crazy. Can’t wear them in substations so I never have one at work. : D


----------



## jamesmtl514

bigburly912 said:


> Enjoying all of the photos! This is my skinco wristrata. Sorry, I’m at work and can’t go into my office and can’t wear a watch. Really love this thread. I own a few citizen watches and a few fossils. Nothing too crazy. Can’t wear them in substations so I never have one at work. : D
> 
> View attachment 12105


Why can't you wear them?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

ven said:


> Very nice James love the design. Looks real smart on the brown leather


Thanks! I fell in love with it a few years ago. It's nice and light. Some would consider it big at 45mm. I think it fits my wrist well. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I can not wear mine in work(safety wise), but i do wear to and from and outside of. When you get time, be cool to see come pics mr burly

Happy and safe april fools day, about to leave for work soon. Pretty much carrying on where i left off yesterday(for once!) with the rangeman 9400






James 45mm is spot on, that actually is the rough size of the smaller G shocks , the 5600 to name one. Divers watches i prefer 42/44 over say some 39mm sizes.


----------



## ven

Afternoon update


----------



## lion504

Any thoughts on the Maratac offerings? I like the look, but not sure about the internals. Figured I’d check with the expert.


----------



## archimedes

lion504 said:


> Any thoughts on the Maratac offerings? I like the look, but not sure about the internals. Figured I’d check with the expert.



I have one of their GPT-1 dive watches. I think the movement is a Miyota.

Seems reasonably accurate and durable for an inexpensive mechanical watch, but mine is pretty noisy. Fit & finish is nothing fancy, but ok.

EDIT ... Found an old photo. That is an aftermarket bracelet, by the way.






EDIT(2) ... Miyota 9015 automatic/self-winding movement, a 24 jewel movement with 28,800 vibrations per hour


----------



## jrgold

archimedes said:


> I have one of their GPT-1 dive watches. I think the movement is a Miyota.
> 
> Seems reasonably accurate and durable for an inexpensive mechanical watch, but mine is pretty noisy. Fit & finish is nothing fancy, but ok.
> 
> EDIT ... Found an old photo. That is an aftermarket bracelet, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT(2) ... Miyota 9015 automatic/self-winding movement, a 24 jewel movement with 28,800 vibrations per hour



That’s a real beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

jrgold said:


> That’s a real beauty! ....



Thank you very much.

I think it is an excellent value, for the price, indeed.

However the dial, in person, is a little "coarse" (for lack of a better term) .... Not so obvious in the photo.

And the auto-winder sounds audibly "scratchy" , even to my old ears :shrug:

The best parts are the crown and the bezel, both chunky and rock-solid.

Anyway, I'd still buy it again


----------



## ven

Love that archi, very nice.......and manly! Which does not really bring me on to this..........oh well

5610(my smallest G)


----------



## lion504

Thanks for feedback on the Maratac. I really like the look of their pilot, now discontinued. Sometimes they pop up on the forums.


----------



## ven

Keep an eye on that auction place to, never know! 

Ive spent too much recently to even look at another watch, darn car for one . Then a new tv and iMac to get kids doing school work. That’s one thing that’s worked! Makes a change , something going to plan.

The army G still has my attention , also a new rangeman with heart monitor releasing soon(well so far as even Casio head quarters is hit in Japan with covid19). 

Stay safe guys and wear in good health.


----------



## jrgold

archimedes said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I think it is an excellent value, for the price, indeed.
> 
> However the dial, in person, is a little "coarse" (for lack of a better term) .... Not so obvious in the photo.
> 
> And the auto-winder sounds audibly "scratchy" , even to my old ears :shrug:
> 
> The best parts are the crown and the bezel, both chunky and rock-solid.
> 
> Anyway, I'd still buy it again









I have more refined watches, but they honestly get the least wear time. I prefer a lower priced tool watch that I don’t have to worry will attract the wrong kind of attention. Seiko save the ocean samurai here, with Erikas original gitd strap, custom gitd bezel, and domed sapphire crystal. This is a fun one to charge up with a flashlight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

That dial is a beauty !


----------



## ven

Very nice jrgold

Happy and safe frog friday to all


----------



## jrgold

ven said:


> Very nice jrgold
> 
> Happy and safe frog friday to all



You have quite the Casio collection ven, I like it [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you kind sir . I have a Casio corner in the bedroom haha. Few torches might reside there to! Not sure if I have 9 or 10, Callum (10yr old) has 4 or 5 (not sure exact ). 

There are lots of choice, light weight, tough, the HDS of watches maybe. Many solar are still on original batteries of 20yrs+. They just work! Various models and pricing, from $50 for the classic square 5600, up to high end G shocks mtg and mrg. These can easily get near $10k or more . 

There is a nice Bruce lee limited edition just out. Unfortunately a bit more than I am happy to tie up in a Casio(and can afford right now). But for something a bit special, will go up in value, worth a luck.


----------



## ven

Casio corner





Quick swap out to the rangeman


----------



## jrgold

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

Been lurking on this thread for far too long without contributing! Frog Friday this morning at work. Take care everyone and happy Friday!


----------



## MAD777

Still in the honeymoon phase with this one.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

MAD777 said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with this one....



That design aesthetic reminds me of this old classic ....


----------



## jrgold

Ok, I’m in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

I don't think I've ever seen a Glycine that I didn't like. Unfortunately, they are beyond my retirement budget. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

MAD777 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Glycine that I didn't like. Unfortunately, they are beyond my retirement budget....



Got that particular one ages ago, but Costco had some holiday sales on Glycine at truly "blowout" pricing late last year.

I'm not thrilled with the new Invicta ownership of Glycine, but I think Costco and the Invicta group have some sort of deal worked out :shrug:


----------



## jrgold

From what I understand invicta purchased glycine with the agreement that they wouldn’t alter production or design. They are still made in Switzerland in the same factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

jrgold said:


> From what I understand invicta purchased glycine with the agreement that they wouldn’t alter production or design. They are still made in Switzerland in the same factory....



New logo, though. That caused some issues ....


----------



## ven

Very nice guys, love the frogy:twothumbs

Today all starting stealth, have a safe weekend guys


----------



## MAD777

Invicta claims that it's not going to skrew around with Glycine. Let's hope this is the case! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I had an invicta watch:thinking:........maybe 3 or 4 yrs(heck maybe longer). I loose track of time, they make some interesting designs, some ridiculously large ones to. i ended up selling it as it just did not do anything for me. Hard to explain, i wore it a couple of times then just sat there. They do seem to offer decent value, maybe its a name thing or hit/miss reputation did not sit well. 

I do tend to see ones i like here and there, but held off pretty easy so far. 

Glycine wise, there are a good few i have interest in, but i need to shift a few first. I dont want to go over 20, i dont want it to get like flashlights and have most just sat there. I can easily think of 5 watches i want off the top of my head. But it feels every one i add, it lessens the value of others. Less wrist time, more sat there time!. I almost sound sensible, i am almost convinced myself here............:nana:

Even for my standards, its too early for a swap, now back at work it seems 1 swap a day is back. When off, it got a little crazy for 3 or 4 times(yes boredom played a part).

So a Callum pic


----------



## ven

CW for afternoon


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## TyTEK

Nice watches guys! Lounging with my beater Mudman this fine Saturday. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TyTEK

ven said:


> Very nice guys, love the frogy:twothumbs
> 
> Today all starting stealth, have a safe weekend guys




Love that stealth GDF Ven! I don't know why but the whole Alti-Thermo feature reminds me of my long gone Riseman "Alti-Baro". I miss that watch...


----------



## ven

Very cool and love the mudman. I have two in watched, just missed out on a carbon mudman(JDM). So still on look out , soon as I find one it’s bought! Even though I don’t plan on buying any more lol. The mudman reminds me of the rangeman 9400(with the eye). That I have grown to love, the mudman will be the same.

The 100bb was the G that got me hooked, first one in decades. Then it started ,within about 6 months, 1 here and 1 there. From what I have bid on (outbid ) to ones close to buying, I have got it under control!!!! 

Cheers


----------



## MAD777

Field watch day





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912

Saw my favorite knife shop had a bunch of Gs for cheap. I may have to get one.


----------



## bigburly912

This is my humble citizen that needs the date set


----------



## TyTEK

Nice guys! I really like Timex and Citizen watches (I'll find a Citizen to wear for tomorrow). MAD, that Timex is classy and readable. Timex and I go back a long way. The first watch I ever asked for as a kid was a Timex like my dad's. The Timex Ironman was the only watch I ever saw my dad wear when I was a kid. He still wears one as a beater everyday now, haha! My mum took me to the store to pick one out for my birthday (9th birthday if I remember correctly). I ended up being swayed by the Atlantis 100 (the exact one shown in the pic below! I know, pack rat, right?!). I loved that Atlantis 100, but I felt a pang of regret at not picking an Ironman like my dad. I wore that watch every day for years! There were probably only two other nerds like me that ever wore watches at school :laughing: I bet if I stuck a battery in that watch it would still work after 30+ years!

The last Timex I bought was in college. By that point I had stopped wearing watches on a regular basis. I had one of those old candy bar Nokia cell phones (you know the kind that still fit in your pockets!) and I had since stopped relying on a wristwatch for my time keeping. I had a buddy that had a really sweet Seiko Sportura kinetic chronograph watch that I thought was the bee's knees! I remember seeing them in high school but when I saw how much they cost, gave up the idea of ever owning one (never say never though!). Anyway, I decided I really wanted to pick up a chronograph watch. I was on a very limited budget though, so it was going to have to be something affordable. I came across the Timex in the second picture below (can't remember the model), but it was on sale for about $34. Jackpot! I wore that thing for many years until the battery died. After I got married, my wife found my stash of old watches (pack rat! I know, I know!), and decided she liked that Timex chrono. I put a new battery in it, removed every last link in the band to get it to fit my wife's wrist, and now it's in her watch rotation.


----------



## neutralwhite

Orient Rose Gold V.2


----------



## ven

bigburly912 said:


> Saw my favorite knife shop had a bunch of Gs for cheap. I may have to get one.




Do it! you wont regret it, the 5600 squares do seem small( imo) even on my 7.5" wrist, but there are many larger choices. If you like bigger, the 56(king) is a solid choice. 

For now a 5600 camo


----------



## ven

Very cool TyTEK, timex has a huge following.......HUGE. 

Neutralwhite, pic pic pic


----------



## ven

Swap back to the trident titanium pro, be a waste to set it up(wind) and not wear again for a while.


----------



## lion504

Ven - what’s your Casio g-shock recommendation for main time readability? My reading vision fading fast and I’m struggling to read my 5610 without glasses. Need larger digits.


----------



## MAD777

Great Timex story, TyYEK. My first childhood watch was also a Timex. But alas, my pack-rat skills didn't develop until later in life, so it's gone.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

lion504 said:


> Ven - what’s your Casio g-shock recommendation for main time readability? My reading vision fading fast and I’m struggling to read my 5610 without glasses. Need larger digits.



Tough call lion, out of the ones i have(just checked them all and any neg display ruled out straight away but looks about the same size). I would say the rangeman 9400 and the 56 king. The 9400 looks and is a tad larger display, the 56 is a little larger in total size.
9400 looks same size as 5610, the 5610 is a fraction larger than the 5600 digits.
Few pics
Coincidently, i have the 9400 on as doing jobs




It seems my go to and just grab watch over the last few week.

The 56(known as the king as it was the largest G) and rangeman 9400









King left, 9400 to right






9400




56





To summaries, the 9400 has a slightly larger display, the 56 display appears similar in size to the 5600 and my other G shocks.

Is your 5610 a neg display? I have a 5610 and its a pita at best in low light, so i use the auto light to save pressing the light button at night. 


Back to the 9400, many G shock fans say it is the best value. It has triple sensor, many bits packed into the watch. i love the 1 press stop watch(even though i dont use). The sun set and rise times, temp/baro/alt/comp etc. mb6 and solar.

It is a large G compared to the 5610, but i do think the 5610 is small(probably down to me being use to larger ones!). 

If anyone was to ask for a recommendation for a good G shock, with plenty of functions, the 9400 would be up top(cost/value). The latest 9400 is the blackout edition, its £300 UK side, but has negative display

You can pick up minty hardly worn by a collector 9400's for $150-$200......like new. 

Last pic next to a 5610(neg display though) for size





There is a GD350 which just might have the biggest display, check that out as well(not too expensive either). I dont own this one ............yet!

The rangeman 1000 is a beast of a watch, price bumping up a bit though. Also it has its own charger, which may not be convenient. 

There is a new G shock which is going to be released this month. It has step count, heart rate monitor(how cool is all that). Its called the gbd-h1000, but not sure on display size/legibility yet. It looks a neg display as well(although the bluetooth ones are better than the non bt versions). So it might be fine.


----------



## jrgold

Here’s my gba800 gshock (taken on the last day of December before the gym went nuts in January.) Would analog dials be better? I know the negative display won’t help at all. The full size timex Ironman watches also have large displays, or maybe a diver? They’re designed to be easily read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Yes analogue is a good option if digital does not matter too much. Good suggestion!!

Finishing the evening (and start tomorrow) with a little chrono


----------



## MAD777

Nice Tissot, ven! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Yep, very nice!


----------



## ven

Thank you gents.


----------



## TyTEK

Citizen Sunday! Blue Angels World A-T for today.


----------



## TyTEK

Surprisingly enough, my most readable G-Shock happens to be the very first G I ever owned, the MTGM900DA-8 (pictured left). Today, this same watch can be had from Walmart or Amazon for about $80 USD.


----------



## archimedes

TyTEK said:


> Citizen Sunday! Blue Angels World A-T for today....



I always liked that particular model, looks very sharp !


----------



## TyTEK

archimedes said:


> I always liked that particular model, looks very sharp !



Thanks! Some find the dial a bit busy, but I have a tendency towards busy watches. It's definitely less busy than my Promaster Sky that also has a slide rule bezel, haha!


----------



## archimedes

TyTEK said:


> Thanks! Some find the dial a bit busy, but I have a tendency towards busy watches. It's definitely less busy than my Promaster Sky that also has a slide rule bezel, haha!



I think it is very challenging to pack that much info onto a dial, while still keeping it all neat, clean, and legible. I'd say they were successful in that endeavour.


----------



## TyTEK

Very true, Citizen did manage a very technically elegant watch with this one (and the Red Arrows version). I've owned it for many years and I never get tired of looking at the complications.


----------



## ven

niiiiiiice citizen, i bet thats right up MADs alley to. 

Love the vintage G's, there is a nice titanium frog out there to. Pretty rare but out there.


----------



## MAD777

Here's one for ven, LOL.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Yes!!!:rock:


----------



## ven

Mud Monday, have a safe start to the week guys


----------



## ven




----------



## knucklegary

Like the camo!
I have been on the fence for a GW-9400 (green) for awhile. Not sure if I'll like the neg display. I may constantly be back lighting, IDK?


----------



## ven

knucklegary said:


> Like the camo!
> I have been on the fence for a GW-9400 (green) for awhile. Not sure if I'll like the neg display. I may constantly be back lighting, IDK?




I like the green 9400 as well, also the blackout. But yes, as cool as the neg display looks, they are not the best in low light(useless when dark). The beauty is the easy to locate centre light button, or simply set to auto light(wrist movement will bring light on, can set 1s or 3s duration). An option, get the black(standard) 9400 with pos display, buy the green bezel and strap. 
https://www.tiktox.com/gw-9400-3-band-and-bezel-set.html

If cant get your side and decide to go that way, just shout and can ship to you. There might be casio parts places your side to.

The 9400 is awesome, you will like it!


----------



## lion504

ven said:


> To summaries, the 9400 has a slightly larger display, the 56 display appears similar in size to the 5600 and my other G shocks.



Ven - Thanks for the info! Correction, I have a DW-5600E, not 5610. My mistake. Really appreciate the suggestions. Thoughts on the PRW-3000-1CR? Read a review that suggested it had a better display (larger) than the rangeman 9400...


----------



## ven

lion504 said:


> Ven - Thanks for the info! Correction, I have a DW-5600E, not 5610. My mistake. Really appreciate the suggestions. Thoughts on the PRW-3000-1CR? Read a review that suggested it had a better display (larger) than the rangeman 9400...



There are quite a few pro trek options, I really like them. Of course they are not G shock tough, but more than enough for hard uses. I don’t have one yet, but have my eye on them. Some nice titanium flavours to. I would have a look at maybe one that’s been updated and get a bargain. Rather than a latest edition, some of the older vintage are very cool to. 

Not easy right now as I would suggest trying a few on for size and feel(legibility to). Might be worth putting the model in on YouTube for reviews, see what it’s like on wrist and display. 

It’s pretty much endless , there will be a perfect Casio out there! Would you consider analogue ? Or does it have to be digital? One of the easiest to read Gs I have is the mudmaster GW1000. 

The 5610 and 9400 displays are a slightly bit bigger, than the 5600 one(maybe 1mm taller digits).


----------



## knucklegary

Tiktox.. Great website, spares galore. Thanks for the link, Ven!


----------



## lion504

ven said:


> Would you consider analogue ? Or does it have to be digital? One of the easiest to read Gs I have is the mudmaster GW1000.



Unfortunately, I can't do analog Casio. I'm holding out for a nice automatic when I retire, hopefully in a couple of years


----------



## jrgold

ven said:


> I would suggest trying a few on for size and feel(legibility to). Might be worth putting the model in on YouTube for reviews, see what it’s like on wrist and display.



Very true, some of the protrek watches are really large. If you want a watch that has world time, a compass, altimeter, thermometer, barometer, and will unload the dishwasher for you, they are perfect. I haven’t worn this one in quite awhile because it looks like a wall clock on my wrist, and I don’t have small wrists







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

MT-G for Monday!


----------



## TyTEK

ven, jrgold, you guys are killing me! Those look so good! Love the nato straps on the Pro Trek!


----------



## mhpreston

Enjoying all the nice pics here! I got a little bored at lunchtime so decided to go ‘combat Wombat’. The strap isn’t big enough to over a standard tactical glove. You can’t beat a generous NATO strap. Hopefully a third party will do these as an accessory?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Amazing looking MT-G machinery there TyTEK!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the mtg and carbon mud.

You can buy extenders mhpreston afaik. Might be worth looking into and see if can match some up.


----------



## ven

King Tuesday, have a safe day CPF

Lovely and sunny out, time to chill in the garden


----------



## Fish 14

ven said:


> CW for afternoon


This is a beautiful watch. I'm kicking myself for selling my CW trident.


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> This is a beautiful watch. I'm kicking myself for selling my CW trident.




Thank you for kind words, it wears nice and comfy. I like the lume which charges very easy. I have a weakness for dive type watches! But as i had a few autos, i kind of went a little crazy in the opposite direction............digital quartz.


----------



## ven

Rangeman to finish the evening off


----------



## TyTEK

Very nice gents! I want a carbon mudmaster now! I think JaysAndKays was making nato adapters for them, but I'm not sure.

Green Rangeman for the day


----------



## jamesmtl514

really nice looking Casio


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

hump day sun day


----------



## ven

Evening G swap


----------



## TyTEK

GW3000 for today


----------



## jrgold

Really nice guys, those aqua accents on that gw3000 are really sharp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Long long day, just got in.


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Long long day, just got in.


Hi ven, Vinh wants you to email him [emoji4]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Brown face Bambino today





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks Mike, i spoke a couple of hours back:thumbsup:

Nice bambino!


----------



## Fish 14

MAD777 said:


> Brown face Bambino today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Classic, well respected watch. Nice.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Hello friends, its been eons since I've posted anything anywhere here. Hope everyone is doing well. My one year anniversary gift to myself for being sober and off the sauce. Take care all!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the rolex, very nice, congrats

Late evening swap for into Friday
Arty farty for P


----------



## Fish 14

@ven, is that using a sellita movement or a eta?


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thanks Ven! Love the Oris, very nice! [emoji108] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> @ven, is that using a sellita movement or a eta?



Hi Fish, sellita which is pretty much based on the 2824-2 bar 1 extra jewel. 




Johnbeck180 said:


> Thanks Ven! Love the Oris, very nice! [emoji108]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Thank you sir!


----------



## Fish 14

ven said:


> Hi Fish, sellita which is pretty much based on the 2824-2 bar 1 extra jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir!


Correct, it's a Swiss clone.Since swatch now owns the eta movements they are very picky who they sell to.


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> @ven, is that using a sellita movement or a eta?





Fish 14 said:


> Correct, it's a Swiss clone.Since swatch now owns the eta movements they are very picky who they sell to.




Yes, they actually were partners and outsourced their movement builds to sellita. For not clear reasons, they decided to cut ties and make the movement back in house. So sellita then copied what they knew as there was no design copyright , then over years improved the movement. Which is suppose to be as good as the ETA(several reports). There are a few slight variations to the story/s though. I have read other bits of info, but my memory is poor at best lol.

I have the other movement and to be honest, they are both as accurate. Compared to my mb6 times over days/weeks.


----------



## Fish 14

@ven. That is correct. I have 2 glycine combats. One pre Invicta buy out and one post. The earlier model uses a eta while the newer one under Invicta ownership uses the sellita. They are both+/-about 5 sec/day.


----------



## jrgold

Johnbeck180 said:


> Hello friends, its been eons since I've posted anything anywhere here. Hope everyone is doing well. My one year anniversary gift to myself for being sober and off the sauce. Take care all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Congrats on the year sober! Here’s mine on the Wolf, 20 year gift from my work







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Nice JR, I give my 10 yrs employees a citizen. But I'm a smaller company. You are lucky


----------



## bigburly912

Fish 14 said:


> Nice JR, I give my 10 yrs employees a citizen. But I'm a smaller company. You are lucky



Your employees are lucky as well! Nice gesture. For my 10 year anniversary at my last job I got a pullover jacket. Nice but not a citizen!


----------



## Fish 14

bigburly912 said:


> Your employees are lucky as well! Nice gesture. For my 10 year anniversary at my last job I got a pullover jacket. Nice but not a citizen!


Got to take care of my employees. It's the least I can do.


----------



## jrgold

Fish 14 said:


> Nice JR, I give my 10 yrs employees a citizen. But I'm a smaller company. You are lucky



Absolutely nothing wrong with that! If I had gotten a citizen I probably would wear it more [emoji16]


----------



## Johnbeck180

jrgold said:


> Congrats on the year sober! Here’s mine on the Wolf, 20 year gift from my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much Jrgold! 41mm right? Great looking piece my friend [emoji106] and what an amazing gift to receive, congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

The problem is most of them end up selling them. Oh well. I look at it as"it's the thought that counts" a lot of people don't get anything from their employer


----------



## jrgold

Johnbeck180 said:


> Thank you very much Jrgold! 41mm right? Great looking piece my friend [emoji106] and what an amazing gift to receive, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Yeah, it’s the 41, and thank you as well!



Fish 14 said:


> The problem is most of them end up selling them. Oh well. I look at it as"it's the thought that counts" a lot of people don't get anything from their employer



It is the thought that counts, and it’s a very nice gesture. My boss makes sure we wear them to the company Christmas party every year, nobody who has one has dared to sell theirs [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

If I ever get my hands on a Rolex I'm keeper that sucker and making sure I'm buried with it [emoji16]


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fish 14 said:


> If I ever get my hands on a Rolex I'm keeper that sucker and making sure I'm buried with it [emoji16]


I've wanted one for years, unfortunately I always spent my money elsewhere. But I made changes in my life and the opportunity to purchase one presented it's self. I have other watches I wear but this one is special to me, I know what I had to change to get it. Honestly I'm not sure if I'll want to be buried with it or possibly pass it on to someone who will appreciate it, and the small story of what I changed in life that goes along with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Johnbeck180 said:


> I've wanted one for years, unfortunately I always spent my money elsewhere. But I made changes in my life and the opportunity to purchase one presented it's self. I have other watches I wear but this one is special to me, I know what I had to change to get it. Honestly I'm not sure if I'll want to be buried with it or possibly pass it on to someone who will appreciate it, and the small story of what I changed in life that goes along with it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



That change is worth significantly more than the Rolex. [emoji106]


----------



## Fish 14

Johnbeck180 said:


> I've wanted one for years, unfortunately I always spent my money elsewhere. But I made changes in my life and the opportunity to purchase one presented it's self. I have other watches I wear but this one is special to me, I know what I had to change to get it. Honestly I'm not sure if I'll want to be buried with it or possibly pass it on to someone who will appreciate it, and the small story of what I changed in life that goes along with it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Congrats on the Rolex.


----------



## Johnbeck180

jrgold said:


> That change is worth significantly more than the Rolex. [emoji106]


[emoji108] spot on! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fish 14 said:


> Congrats on the Rolex.


Thank you very much! [emoji106]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

I switch between the Suunto core and the X-lander


----------



## jrgold

Those Suuntos are really cool watches


----------



## TyTEK

Wow, amazing stuff everyone! Some beautiful watches posted today! @ven, I love that titanium frog, man! @Johnbeck180, congrats on the rolex, it's a stunner! More importantly, congrats on what it represents, that's amazing man!

Citizen promaster (PMV65-2271) for today


----------



## Fish 14

jrgold said:


> Those Suuntos are really cool watches


I think so. They are very useful if your a outdoor person.


----------



## ven

Love the datejust jrgold, a very nice 20yr award. Love how the boss makes you all wear them at do's :laughing: . I would be the same! Its only right haha

I have just passed my 25yrs last month, month tax free. Most of mine went on kids, i would not have said no to a dj though.

Very nice guys


As i am about to start a 12hr shift, quick swap to a G camo. Have a good friday!!! all. Stay safe and have a nice weekend.


----------



## TyTEK

Frog Friday! Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## ven

Yay love it, 3 more hours till my frog Friday (and get home). Nice frog


----------



## Johnbeck180

TyTEK said:


> Wow, amazing stuff everyone! Some beautiful watches posted today! @ven, I love that titanium frog, man! @Johnbeck180, congrats on the rolex, it's a stunner! More importantly, congrats on what it represents, that's amazing man!
> 
> Citizen promaster (PMV65-2271) for today


Thank you very much![emoji869][emoji123].. Love the tasty daytime lume shot on the Citizen [emoji108][emoji108]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

My every day beater watch. The Vostok Amphibia Radio Room. It's cheap, the bracelet is crap. But I've grown fond of it lol!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

I’ve been wanting to get a Russian watch, I really like the look of that one. You guys are inspiring to switch it up more on my watches. Happy to have little diversions while stuck at home . This was a seiko pepsi turtle, changed out the chapter ring, sapphire domed crystal, and ceramic gitd bezel








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

The vostoks have quite a strong following, i am tempted by a few of their watches.

Nice turtle 


Just in for Frog Friday evening










The oris is a little chunk.....or is it





Looks like a ladies watch


----------



## Fish 14

jrgold said:


> I’ve been wanting to get a Russian watch, I really like the look of that one. You guys are inspiring to switch it up more on my watches. Happy to have little diversions while stuck at home . This was a seiko pepsi turtle, changed out the chapter ring, sapphire domed crystal, and ceramic gitd bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a similar mod myself, I changed the face to a deep purple and went with a flat sapphire. Also repainted and re lumed the hands.


----------



## jrgold

Ven that Oris is really nice, and Fish id love to see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Goodnight all!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you jrgold for kind words. 

For now, the oris, later when doing some garden jobs.......a G!











Have a safe and happy Saturday all, i can take a guess none of us are going anywhere nice! Make the most, but dont be like ven, ven likes to spend lots online:nana:


----------



## ven

Gardening G 





Chilling in sun G


----------



## RedLED

Next time I go to the Mart of Wal, I am going to get one of the cheap $12.00 dollar fake gold, horrid watches just to see if anyone notices. And I will say that I just got it, what do you think?


----------



## jrgold

RedLED said:


> Next time I go to the Mart of Wal, I am going to get one of the cheap $12.00 dollar fake gold, horrid watches just to see if anyone notices. And I will say that I just got it, what do you think?



Maybe they sell a Rolflex, comes with a watch, and a sealer you can use to patch your gutters [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

ven, I followed your lead today :twothumbs

Hope everyone had a great Saturday!


----------



## TyTEK

Johnbeck180 said:


> Thank you very much![emoji869][emoji123].. Love the tasty daytime lume shot on the Citizen [emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Thanks! You're awesome Rolex lume shot was very inspirational!  That beauty has some serious lume power! As does jrgold's Seiko! :bow:


----------



## ven

RedLED said:


> Next time I go to the Mart of Wal, I am going to get one of the cheap $12.00 dollar fake gold, horrid watches just to see if anyone notices. And I will say that I just got it, what do you think?



Honestly Red, no one will care more than likely. Many questions like, "will my rolex make me look snobby in the office" "will my jp make my boss think???" . More often than not, most wont even notice, just you. What i do find odd, some wont wear a rolex in London or their ??? $20k + watch. Frightened of getting mugged............So what do they do(not all thankfully). They buy a fake/clone to wear instead. So from a distance it still looks like an expensive watch, just waiting for a scooter gang to fly by and grab it. 

Be it $12 or $12,000 , wear in good health, just watch that gold paint for coming off on your skin............gold finger

Seiko Sunday for the morning, then i might follow TyTEK's lead later


----------



## ven

Carrying on with Seiko Sunday, before i get to G shock afternoon


----------



## d13avo

Wearing this all the time lately.


----------



## ven

Very smart d13avo, 

Hope your well


----------



## mhpreston

Nice watch d13avo - and I can see you have carefully colour matched it with your tattoo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d13avo

Thank you Ven, hope your safe and well too.


ven said:


> Very smart d13avo,
> 
> Hope your well


----------



## d13avo

I was going to get the grey limited version but this is the blue limited and the dial is gorgeous. In some lights it's bright blue but then in other light it can look black.







mhpreston said:


> Nice watch d13avo - and I can see you have carefully colour matched it with your tattoo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Back to a G ,


----------



## BluGrass

Got this one about a week ago. Lovin it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

V nice citizen, congrats and wear in good health blugrass. Got to love a citizen diver

Cute pup


----------



## Johnbeck180

Happy Easter everyone! Decided to go with this hefty chunk-O- steel today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

TyTEK said:


> Thanks! You're awesome Rolex lume shot was very inspirational!  That beauty has some serious lume power! As does jrgold's Seiko! [emoji144]


Your welcome![emoji106][emoji106] I had just came in from outside, looked down and was like.. yeah, gotta get a pic of this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

So I'm not sure if this has been brought up or not, I'm sure it has. I'm sitting around my place today a was thinking... Does anyone else appreciate how a watch feels when you put it on? What I mean by this is, how at first it's room temperature and a bit cold, it lets you know it's there by being so. but after a while it soaks up the warmth of ones body and it's like it melts into your wrist. Just an observation I had. It's kind of a Zen thing if you concentrate on the warming of ones watch. It is for me anyway, or maybe I'm just really bored lol.[emoji23] Anyway, have a good day all![emoji106] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

ven said:


> V nice citizen, congrats and wear in good health blugrass. Got to love a citizen diver
> 
> Cute pup



Thank you sir. 
And Buster is a big ole sweetheart and 1 of our 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

That is a chunk, awesome!!!:naughty:


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> That is a chunk, awesome!!!:naughty:


Thank you! Love the mudmaster! ...she's a sexy beast! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLED

RedLED said:


> Next time I go to the Mart of Wal, I am going to get one of the cheap $12.00 dollar fake gold, horrid watches just to see if anyone notices. And I will say that I just got it, what do you think?


Ven,

You are right, I would do this to see if my family or friends would notice. I do things for the reaction. I have to bother them with something, especially now being locked down.


----------



## RedLED

Johnbeck180 said:


> So I'm not sure if this has been brought up or not, I'm sure it has. I'm sitting around my place today a was thinking... Does anyone else appreciate how a watch feels when you put it on? What I mean by this is, how at first it's room temperature and a bit cold, it lets you know it's there by being so. but after a while it soaks up the warmth of ones body and it's like it melts into your wrist. Just an observation I had. It's kind of a Zen thing if you concentrate on the warming of ones watch. It is for me anyway, or maybe I'm just really bored lol.[emoji23] Anyway, have a good day all![emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yes, I have thought that, and the weight. Also, the snap of the clasp.


----------



## ven

Haha, its all fun!

Stay safe and get some pics of your daily watches up


----------



## MAD777

Still below freezing at night here in the snow capped mountains of New Hampshire. Just 90 miles south of us in Boston, everything is in full bloom!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

Figured I'd dress it up a bit for Easter Sunday. Have a happy Easter everyone! 








The wife is chuckling at me rocking the MRG in my fancy flannel shirt :rock:


----------



## jrgold

Those are beauty’s guys! Yesterday I tried to explain to my wife why I was taking a picture of my watch for a flashlight forum, and she told me I needed to join a psychiatric forum [emoji16]. Hope you had a Happy Easter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

jrgold said:


> Those are beauty’s guys! Yesterday I tried to explain to my wife why I was taking a picture of my watch for a flashlight forum, and she told me I needed to join a psychiatric forum [emoji16]. Hope you had a Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife says the same, when I snap photos of lights and batteries.


----------



## jrgold

And then she goes and takes about a 100 pictures of the cat sleeping, again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Stunning guys.

Dont worry about the wives, they will soon get use to it and it become the norm

jrgold thats funny, just tell her you did join but they revoked your membership after finding out you didnt take cat pics

Safe and healthy start to the week guys





Off for a nice little 12hr shift on a bank holiday


----------



## jrgold

Ha, yeah crazy cat ladies are definitely a thing, not sure many are aware of crazy flashlight men yet. 

Nice G, and I hope that long shift goes quick for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Cheers jrgold, been up and down the 21m level 4 times! That’s around 10 flights of stairs up. No watch wearing in work though. Nice and steady does it


----------



## MAD777

jrgold said:


> Those are beauty’s guys! Yesterday I tried to explain to my wife why I was taking a picture of my watch for a flashlight forum, and she told me I needed to join a psychiatric forum [emoji16]. Hope you had a Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought this was the psychiatric forum! [emoji2]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

jrgold said:


> Very true, some of the protrek watches are really large. If you want a watch that has world time, a compass, altimeter, thermometer, barometer, and will unload the dishwasher for you, they are perfect. I haven’t worn this one in quite awhile because it looks like a wall clock on my wrist, and I don’t have small wrists
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have some small face multi unit numbers, but you cannot read them without a magnifier. So, it's either wear a mayonaise jar sized watch or walk around with a jewlers lens in your pocket. :mecry:


----------



## Johnbeck180

Did someone say flashlights![emoji48] Jr I'll see you in the psychiatric forum lol!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Adding to the insanity, Hamilton batman diver







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sween1911

Working from home. As much as I hate taking my watch off, I can't type on a laptop with a watch on. 

Got my trusty Momentum Deep 6 on a 22mm Maratac Zulu...


----------



## jrgold

sween1911 said:


> Working from home. As much as I hate taking my watch off, I can't type on a laptop with a watch on.
> 
> Got my trusty Momentum Deep 6 on a 22mm Maratac Zulu...



Man that’s a tough looking watch, I really like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Bertucci titanium B1t


----------



## Fish 14

Johnbeck180 said:


> Did someone say flashlights![emoji48] Jr I'll see you in the psychiatric forum lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I think you might have a HDS problem [emoji16]


----------



## Fish 14

@jrgold, is that using the H-10 movement?


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fish 14 said:


> I think you might have a HDS problem [emoji16]


[emoji23] [emoji16] Yes, yes I do. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

MAD777 said:


> I thought this was the psychiatric forum! [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Very nice! [emoji108] Love a white dial when it's done right[emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Well 12hrs done and dusted, chill time now with a citizen


----------



## jrgold

Fish 14 said:


> @jrgold, is that using the H-10 movement?



Yes sir, the second hand isn’t buttery smooth but the 80 hour power reserve sure is nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

ven said:


> Well 12hrs done and dusted, chill time now with a citizen



I’d sure like to pick up an automatic citizen, that one is really nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir, only a cheap en! Its a tad smaller at 39mm size, fitted an engineer bracelet. Prefer the round fitted bracelet ideally, but at the time could not find one.


----------



## TyTEK

MAD777 said:


> I thought this was the psychiatric forum! [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



MAD, that Seiko is tasty!


----------



## TyTEK

Yay! Monday's over! 

MT-G for today


----------



## knucklegary

Nice size case fits wrist perfectly! 
Slotted screw heads is a nice touch. I see only hex or torx heads lately, how old is your MT-G?


----------



## TyTEK

knucklegary said:


> Nice size case fits wrist perfectly!
> Slotted screw heads is a nice touch. I see only hex or torx heads lately, how old is your MT-G?




I picked up that MT-G back in early 2014. It's the S1000 model. The newer B1000 models have the hex screws and are bluetooth capable. The S1000 is just Multiband 6. I really like the newer B1000 and own a couple of them, but the older S1000 just looks a bit cooler to me. It's a bit bigger and weights just smidgen more. I'm on the lookout for a G1000, as it's almost exactly the same dimensions as the S1000 but with GPS sync.


----------



## ven

Very nice MTG, defo need to add one at some point. I will update later, no time before leaving for work. Wearing the king today! The 56.


----------



## MAD777

In a silver dial mood today...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Back home, still with the king. Sun and chill time


----------



## TyTEK

Love it ven! I'm gonna follow your lead once more


----------



## TyTEK

That S1000 MT-G is definitely pretty large, but it doesn't feel too large. Maybe I'm just too acclimated to the size of G-Shocks now, haha! I was surprised that the MR-G (at least the G1000) was smaller than the MT-G. For the longest time I thought they were about the same size, until I picked up the MR-G last year. The MR-G is almost the exact dimensions of the older GW-3000 series.


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeet baby jesus of Nazareth:bow:


----------



## knucklegary

Nice collection Ty!
MR-G is slim in comparision.. and those tiny clutch drive screw heads are unique. Guess they want to discourage disassembly.. haha (-;


----------



## Johnbeck180

TyTEK said:


> That S1000 MT-G is definitely pretty large, but it doesn't feel too large. Maybe I'm just too acclimated to the size of G-Shocks now, haha! I was surprised that the MR-G (at least the G1000) was smaller than the MT-G. For the longest time I thought they were about the same size, until I picked up the MR-G last year. The MR-G is almost the exact dimensions of the older GW-3000 series.


[emoji44]Eye candy! Love em! [emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Quick swap out for a stealth evening


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Quick swap out for a stealth evening


So nice!! [emoji869]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir!


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Thank you sir!


You betcha! [emoji108]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

My SKX spent the day with me on this fine Tuesday. Months ago I bleached the bezel, attached a Strapcode Super-O bracelet, and slapped a double domed sapphire Crystal in her.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

I’ve never seen a bleached bezel, really liking it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thank you! 
I learned of this from Adrian on his Bark & Jack YouTube channel. Just pop the bezel off and soak it in some Clorox bleach for a few minutes. It gives it that old worn patina kinda look. I'm fairly certain this won't work on ceramic inserts. The skx inserts are( please someone correct me if I'm wrong) painted aluminum. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Johnbeck180 said:


> Thank you!
> I learned of this from Adrian on his Bark & Jack YouTube channel. Just pop the bezel off and soak it in some Clorox bleach for a few minutes. It gives it that old worn patina kinda look. I'm fairly certain this won't work on ceramic inserts. The skx inserts are( please someone correct me if I'm wrong) painted aluminum.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Well now I learned of it from you [emoji16]. I have a Pepsi bezel sitting lose from a turtle I’ll give this a try with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

@John, it will not work on ceramic bezels.


----------



## Johnbeck180

@jrgold Awesome![emoji16] Make sure to take pics of before and after, love to see it[emoji869] I made the mistake of not doing that. So, When it was soaking in the bleach I used my finger, and about every 20 seconds or so I just ran it around the insert quite a few times to help with the bleaching. Keep an eye on it, when it starts to fade and gets to the point you want it you'll need to get it under the faucet to stop the process [emoji106][emoji106] good luck! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fish 14 said:


> @John, it will not work on ceramic bezels.


[emoji106] thank you very much! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the SKX John, awesome mods That faded bezel gives an awesome 70’s vibe.


----------



## jrgold

Johnbeck180 said:


> [emoji106] thank you very much!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Love the SKX John, awesome mods That faded bezel gives an awesome 70’s vibe.


[emoji16]much appreciated my friend![emoji106]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Big chunk of metal today...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Started the morning with CW, still wearing it into the afternoon.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Was in my local gun shop this weekend. Through the years I've walked in and passed this pocket watch that has been sitting in the display case for God knows how long. I finally said heck with it and purchased it for a good deal. I started doing some research on it and and learned some really interesting things. I was able to go to the Waltham site and look up the serial#. It was made in 1943, 85,000 were produced in the serial number run I have, and was distributed throughout the Military. Back then the women in watch factories would use radium paint to hand paint the numbers so they would glow. They would put the tip of their brush between their lips to bring the brush to a nice point before and after dipping. little did they know the paint was radioactive due to the radium. so alot of them had very bad long term health effects from this. They are now referred to as the Radium Women/Girls. I'm almost 100% sure this is one of the many many pocket watches painted by them. Even if it's not, I learned a little tidbit about horology along the way. Just figured I'd share. If this needs moved to another forum please feel free to do so. Have a good day everyone![emoji16]





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very interesting john, thanks for sharing, cool pocket watch to!


----------



## knucklegary

Nice score John, you bought a piece of history 👍


----------



## ven

Back to casio, rangeman for the evening


----------



## Johnbeck180

Oldie but a goodie on today.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice Timex, darn it , i need to add one of theirs to my little time keeping family.


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Back to casio, rangeman for the evening


Casio engaged![emoji869] Nice!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Nice Timex, darn it , i need to add one of theirs to my little time keeping family.


Thanks! [emoji106] Had her for around 20 years or more now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Very interesting john, thanks for sharing, cool pocket watch to!


Thank you![emoji106]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

knucklegary said:


> Nice score John, you bought a piece of history [emoji106]


I like learning about the history of certain items.[emoji106]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Starting thursday as i left wednesday.........9400!!!


----------



## TyTEK

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 


It's been a long day, but a little bright G action can keep it real. Hope everyone had a good hump day!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Nice G, liking the colour

Sweet omega RBR


----------



## d13avo

I also like that Omega RBR. What model is that with that colour Lume?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## d13avo

RBR said:


> It´s a Planet Ocean Big Size, reference 232.30.46.21.01.003



Thank you will check it out.


----------



## ven

Seiko afternoon


----------



## ven

Frogy swap out, ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Fish 14

This one


----------



## TyTEK

GW3500 for today


----------



## ven

Happy and safe frog Friday all


----------



## Fish 14

@ven. Out of curiosity are you aware of what a frogman is?


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> @ven. Out of curiosity are you aware of what a frogman is?




A diver, scuba diver? As you can have police frogs, military frogs etc.


----------



## Fish 14

ven said:


> A diver, scuba diver? As you can have police frogs, military frogs etc.


It a USA Navy seal term


----------



## ven

Yes the seals refer to themselves as frogmen . Frogmen is used in many areas, as well as navy. 

Originally from their green suits and flippers etc which made them look like frogs.


----------



## ven

Afternoon mud swap


----------



## jrgold

Midnight Blue Monster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the chunky seiko

Square evening


----------



## Fish 14

ven said:


> Yes the seals refer to themselves as frogmen . Frogmen is used in many areas, as well as navy.
> 
> Originally from their green suits and flippers etc which made them look like frogs.


[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## TyTEK

Frog Friday!!! 






Lovely watches guys! Have a great, safe Friday!


----------



## ven

very nice frog

I just cant update every swap, im on my 4th and right now on the trident pro titanium

What the heck


----------



## TyTEK

Haha, that's awesome ven! I love your frequent swaps, they provide me eye candy throughout the day


----------



## ven

Haha thanks for kind words, i am a *beepin* night mare!!!! Every time i go upstairs, nip in bedroom for something, i think oooooo might as well swap out and wear x or y or z. I am like homer simpson and a box of krispy kreme upstairs. No way on earth would he make it up and back down without a fresh donut! Well my donuts are watches it seems


----------



## archimedes

TyTEK said:


> Frog Friday!!!  ....



Wow, amazing color on that Frog, Ty !

Never seen one like that before, might be my favorite ....


----------



## TyTEK

Thanks guys, I think the marine blue (a.k.a. Tiffany blue) frog is my favorite too. Funny story, when my wife first saw it in my watch box, she asked if I was really every going to wear it, lol! I said of course I'm going to wear it! It's cool! To this day, more guys have noticed/complimented that one than just about every other watch, haha!
Maybe I'll wear it out in the desert when I go bunny busting tomorrow. I'll look really tacti-cool

@ven, I totally understand the urge! Keep doing you man! Enjoy those watches in good health and keep taking pictures for the rest of us!


----------



## archimedes

TyTEK said:


> Thanks guys, I think the marine blue (a.k.a. Tiffany blue) frog is my favorite too. Funny story, when my wife first saw it in my watch box, she asked if I was really every going to wear it, lol! I said of course I'm going to wear it! It's cool! To this day, more guys have noticed/complimented that one than just about every other watch, haha!
> Maybe I'll wear it out in the desert when I go bunny busting tomorrow. I'll look really tacti-cool ....



Looks like teal or turquoise to me ... or cyan, lol


----------



## TyTEK

archimedes said:


> Looks like teal or turquoise to me ... or cyan, lol



I agree, I'm not really sure why Casio decided to call it marine blue, lol. It was brought up in another forum that it looks suspiciously like Tiffany blue, and it really does, lol! So that's what I affectionately call it now, haha!


----------



## Johnbeck180

It looks like it should smell and taste good.....I'm just sayin. Lol! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

Johnbeck180 said:


> It looks like it should smell and taste good.....I'm just sayin. Lol!





Johnbeck180 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



Well, I just licked it and I was a little disappointed, lol! Is it weird if I kinda wanna try it again though? :shrug:


----------



## jrgold

TyTEK said:


> Well, I just licked it and I was a little disappointed, lol! Is it weird if I kinda wanna try it again though? :shrug:



Ha ha, ask your wife if your breath is minty fresh now [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

TyTEK said:


> Well, I just licked it and I was a little disappointed, lol! Is it weird if I kinda wanna try it again though? :shrug:


Lol![emoji1787] its not weird at all....I'd do it[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Haha, watch licking.............mmm


----------



## bigburly912

Wow, I really like that turquoise frog as well. I’d probably not be able to pull it off but it looks great.


----------



## ven

Mud swap out


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Nice ti eco drive

Happy Sunday all


----------



## ven




----------



## Johnbeck180

@jrgold hello friend, just curious. Have you tried the bleaching process on you Pepsi bezel yet? 


Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Sunday evening with some titanium grade II with DLC and ceramic bezel.


----------



## jrgold

Johnbeck180 said:


> @jrgold hello friend, just curious. Have you tried the bleaching process on you Pepsi bezel yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



Not yet bud, my wife claims we are out of bleach. Not sure if I believe her lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomK85

HEQ today!


----------



## ven

Very nice GS, love it


----------



## Johnbeck180

jrgold said:


> Not yet bud, my wife claims we are out of bleach. Not sure if I believe her lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! Right on[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

TomK85 said:


> HEQ today!


eye candy!!so nice! (Crowd chanting) lume shot! Lume shot! Lume shot! [emoji860][emoji860]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Would love to have a GS, congrats !


----------



## ven




----------



## Fish 14

TomK85 said:


> HEQ today!


Sexy [emoji76]


----------



## MAD777

Started with this one today





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

New rally strap for my Zeppelin






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart mike

New G on the way from Europe, maybe my 1st G buy this year:thinking: dont know as dont keep track! Till then i am feeling a little square.

Happy Tuesday all


----------



## mhpreston

Loving all the watch pics. It’s heading towards 20oC and about to go out for my essential food shop. Feeling summery in that lovely sunshine!




I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Vostok Radio Room again today.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Cool vostok, wow that is different. Bet that gets lots of comments......well if anyone can get close enough in current climate!

Solar charging


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thank man![emoji106] that's a lovely GXW. Been thinking about getting one to add to my Casio collection. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Johnbeck180 said:


> Thank man![emoji106] that's a lovely GXW. Been thinking about getting one to add to my Casio collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



Cheers John, if you like a big casio then they are up there with the biggest! I think the rangeman GPR1000 is the only G that pips it in the HUGE stakes. You can get a JDM for $200 or so, less minty used. I imported it , i wanted the JDM flavour, of course mb6 and solar to.


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Cheers John, if you like a big casio then they are up there with the biggest! I think the rangeman GPR1000 is the only G that pips it in the HUGE stakes. You can get a JDM for $200 or so, less minty used. I imported it , i wanted the JDM flavour, of course mb6 and solar to.


Absolutely![emoji106] My G's are all MB6 /T-solar. I really like automatic/manual wind watches....so i consider Casio MB6/T-solar those of the digital watch world lol! Thanks for the info friend![emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fun Horology/history quiz question for the day. Does anyone know why the radio room clock has the dial it does, and what function does it Serve? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> @ven, is that using a sellita movement or a eta?





Johnbeck180 said:


> Absolutely![emoji106] My G's are all MB6 /T-solar. I really like automatic/manual wind watches....so i consider Casio MB6/T-solar those of the digital watch world lol! Thanks for the info friend![emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk




Me to! love autos


----------



## jrgold

mhpreston said:


> Loving all the watch pics. It’s heading towards 20oC and about to go out for my essential food shop. Feeling summery in that lovely sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man I’ve been wanting a Tag, very nice!

It’s never too early for Seiko Cocktail Time...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.......


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Can you size down the Omega so it can be seen full size?

Bill


----------



## ven




----------



## RBR

.......


----------



## ven




----------



## arek98

.....


----------



## Johnbeck180

Today's watch.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

MTG900 for today


----------



## mhpreston

jrgold said:


> Man I’ve been wanting a Tag, very nice!
> 
> It’s never too early for Seiko Cocktail Time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love the look of the old link, but I hear the movement isn’t as good quality as the more recent ones [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

You guys are all bringing your 'A' game! I especially love that Aston arek98 It's my dream watch! I'm lowering the bar today with my trusty Timex, LOL.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy frog friday all, have a great and safe weekend.


----------



## TyTEK

Happy frog Friday!!


----------



## ven

Love it! I need another frog, 1 is definitely not enough. I should have bit on the Antarctic research [FONT=&quot]GWF-D1000ARR-1[/FONT]

What do you think of the soon to be released and 1st ever analogue frog? Its growing on me and starting to think its real smart.[h=2]Frogman GWF-A1000-1A2[/h]Happy and safe Saturday CPF


----------



## TyTEK

The GWF-D1000AAR is definitely a great looking watch (IMHO). If I was looking for another D1000 frog, that one would be at the top of my list. If you can't tell by now, I really do love the D1000 frogs 








I'm excited about the new GWF-A1000. I really like the watch face even though, to some, it may seem like sacrilege for a Frogman. Love that it's still offset. I'm not so sure I really dig the carbon fiber body though. Not because I don't like the carbon fiber bodies, but because it'll make the watch a lot lighter. Some may find lighter appealing, but I love the D1000 because it is so heavy. The DLC screwback case and big chunky metal lugs are also a really big appeal for me, I don't know why. But I'm still excited to see the A1000 in person. It's should be pretty awesome! :rock: 

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## ven

Nice army of frogs 

Frogs maybe my fav G out of all. Part design and part iconic.
If I could only ever have 1 G, it would have to be a frog.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

Morning - I found these old pictures of a pocket watch I used to own. Regret selling it really and am thinking about a replacement in yellow gold. Can anyone tell me about this watch or have any good suggestions for a UK source of antique watches?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Oooh - another old photo. Came within minutes of an impulse purchase on this beauty. It would have just about melted my credit card...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Like the IWC mhpreston
Titanium afternoon


----------



## Johnbeck180

Riseman with coffee and biscuits & Gravy[emoji869]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Added a new one to the fold...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart , reminds me of the steinhart ocean vintage .


----------



## jrgold

Love the orange accents, very retro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

King day...........ok morning! Happy day of rest guys. New netflix film extraction has plenty of green rangeman action in! Not too sure on some of the flashlights used though.......................


----------



## mhpreston

RBR said:


> The movement of that pocket watch looks pretty much like a Unitas 6497 at high level outfit (bolted balance).
> 
> If so, this is a very common Pocket watch movement that´s still avaiable in mid range pocket watches from large and small brands all over the continent.
> 
> A new pocket watch with that movement at similar outfit should start at ~ 1000,- €.



Fascinating - thanks for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

GG1000


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Evening square ready for some BBQ action


----------



## ven




----------



## mhpreston

I’ve gone minimalist today. Sorting boxes in the attic so opening a lot of cardboard boxes with my Muela. The Garmin says I’ve done lots of stairs...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

My Comrades that go with me on my travels throughout the Midwest. HDS HI Cri and Vostok radio room.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Back to 9400 for an evening swaparoonie


----------



## ven

New G to brighten my damp hump day a little. Been on my want list for a short while, the 9300 mudman.





















Decided to fit a new battery , rechargeable










The casio battery holders are always a little fun unclipping, got there after a couple of mins faffing.




Fresh nyogel on the seal








Even used the little novatatc 219c 5k to help out at times




Few spares to





Battery on H 





Cheers!


----------



## wicky998

Gshock GBA-800 

Acquired from a buddy


----------



## ven

:rock:

Look forward to more pics wicky:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Swap out to a landshark


----------



## LiftdT4R

Some very awesome Seikos and G-Shocks. I'm a big fan of both.


----------



## jrgold

wicky998 said:


> Gshock GBA-800
> 
> Acquired from a buddy



Shoot me a pm if you decide to sell that [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

jrgold said:


> Shoot me a pm if you decide to sell that [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol I’ll never get rid of it . 

Got it from a good friend [emoji1362]


----------



## ven

Very nice liftd , me to! Got to love me some Casio and seiko. I think my G’s outnumber my seiko’s 3 to 1 though. 

Malkoff and G ,for a tough night ahead


----------



## Grijon

Liftd, if you got that camo MD2 from a forum member, I’m pretty sure I know where he got it from


----------



## Grijon

Been wearing an F-91W at work, today is the beginning of the era of my first G-Shock, a DW5600E-1V


----------



## ven

Congrats Grijon:twothumbs classic square, wear in good health .


----------



## ven

Started seiko landshark





swapped to mudman 9300


----------



## RBR

.......


----------



## ven

Very smart, love the coke bezel:naughty:


----------



## ven

Not heard of those before RBR, loving the pilot clock XL .............that would look amazing and been after a nice clock! Love the discrete diver pro 2 black as well


----------



## mhpreston

Gone a little Army Barmy this evening... had a good clap for carers too [emoji4] Mudmaster with Olight M2R Pro







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

RBR said:


>


Nice, to bad the movements don't allow hacking. Regardless, very nice watch.


----------



## wicky998

mhpreston said:


> Gone a little Army Barmy this evening... had a good clap for carers too [emoji4] Mudmaster with Olight M2R Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s a super clean watch , you got a model number ? You may have forced me into spending more money


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> That’s a super clean watch , you got a model number ? You may have forced me into spending more money


Mudmaster limited army addition
Model number GGB100BA-1A


----------



## TomK85

HEQ today


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> Mudmaster limited army addition
> Model number GGB100BA-1A



thanks cuz [emoji1364]


----------



## MAD777

Classy Casio today





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK

ven said:


> Started seiko landshark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swapped to mudman 9300




Oh man! I love that MUD ven!! I love them both! :bow:


----------



## TyTEK

mhpreston said:


> Gone a little Army Barmy this evening... had a good clap for carers too [emoji4] Mudmaster with Olight M2R Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:huh: I love that MUD too!!! mhpreston, that's a great shot! It makes me want a carbon mudmaster more than ever!!


----------



## ven

Thank you TyTEK, it’s like a baby 9400 in ways and reminds me a little of it .just not quite as many features. 

Yes that UK army carbon mud is awesome, it’s still on my list! Unfortunately unforeseen bills kicked my a55 a little .


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

TyTEK said:


> :huh: I love that MUD too!!! mhpreston, that's a great shot! It makes me want a carbon mudmaster more than ever!!



Thanks and thanks also to Fish 14 for posting the model number. It’s my first G-Shock and I’m really impressed with the comfort and weight. Wish it had a red led but otherwise very nice and functional. Blame Ven for this - he got me into the brand with his lovely photos on here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice RBR, great pic 

Look forward to seeing the new watch


----------



## ven

Happy and safe Friday CPF, no frogy just yet , 9300 for now


----------



## ven

Frog friday time


----------



## MAD777

Didn't have to adjust the date on my analog perpetual calendar today!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart Mike, 

I just bit on a vintage casio A163W , hopefully mid week i should have it. Very retro vibe with this.


----------



## ven

Mud Saturday


----------



## ven

Oris aft


----------



## RBR

......


----------



## ven

Thank you sir


----------



## MAD777

Beautiful Oris, ven
I chose a bit of color to celebrate Spring






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice mike , no snow then?
I see your date is set correct , but bezel not aligned


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Very nice RBR

Happy square Sunday


----------



## Grijon

Is that the same watch with different reflection angles, ven?

Tell a newb about that model?


----------



## mhpreston

Nice Omega! I’m back on the Garmin today. Bit of a lazy afternoon so steps are going to be rubbish







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Is that the same watch with different reflection angles, ven?
> 
> Tell a newb about that model?




Its the 56 Grijon(known as the king). There are various flavours(colours etc) of the 56, this is a JDM . For a more discrete, the bb(all black) edition is cool.
Yes sometimes i take a few pics of same watch, just different angles. The 56 is a large chunk , the 2nd pic looks crazy huge on the wrist. But a distance shot puts it more in perspective. Close up pics always make the watch look larger than what it is.

Swap to the 9400


----------



## MAD777

Enjoying this beautiful brown dial today





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice

Final swap for the sunday triple!


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Is that the same watch with different reflection angles, ven?
> 
> Tell a newb about that model?



The 56 next to the 5610(similar size to the 5600 although not exact same)


----------



## Grijon

Thanks, ven!

Before this thread I thought digital was boring I couldn’t see myself with one, much less starting a collection.

...but, you guys know...!


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Thanks, ven!
> 
> Before this thread I thought digital was boring I couldn’t see myself with one, much less starting a collection.
> 
> ...but, you guys know...!




haha digital is coooooool. I love my dials and hands, but it’s nice to have an alternative choice. Full on retro vibe being part of the fun. I even have a vintage Casio coming in next week. No doubt feel super small, but will see how I get on with it. 

Back to Gs, there are quite a few display choices /colours to choose. Red, blue, negative etc. So lots of variety , then can buy a bezel and/or strap to make your own custom G. A watch built by yourself for well under $100 , custom made. So many choices :twothumbs

Yes they can be quite addictive , if not into Casio or G shocks the 1st buy is the hardest. Then once realise how tough, comfortable and light weight (good value to). It’s stopping after that which becomes difficult .


----------



## jrgold

Anyone else give up on the date during the lockdown?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nope, can not do that haha. Has to be set correct, even if I am wearing it for hours. Would drive me


----------



## ven

Cheapest watch i have ever bought, a mere bargain i guess for equiv all in of $15.........Its a bit girly /dainty so i can guess who will end up, either the boss or Callum no doubt.
















Back to chunky


----------



## ven

Evening seiko 7002 swap


----------



## MAD777

May the Fourth be with you all.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very cool Mike,


----------



## MAD777

New arrow in the quiver just arrived with a gorgeous grey dial.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## datiLED

Wow... I typically don't like chronographs, but that one really does it for me.


----------



## ven

That’s it, Mike is now officially a watchaholic! Very nice piece , love the dial. Wear in good health


----------



## archimedes

I like that style of chrono, too.

It reminds me a lot of the Omega Speedmaster Pro, which is one of the most classic watch designs ever.






Not my photo (or my watch lol) , but absolutely gorgeous.

And a fantastic Citizen, too, MAD ... always liked that model (Altichron?)


----------



## Johnbeck180

archimedes said:


> I like that style of chrono, too.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of the Omega Speedmaster Pro, which is one of the most classic watch designs ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my photo (or my watch lol) , but absolutely gorgeous.


Such an iconic watch! I will own one before I leave this earth lol! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Same one since 2007


----------



## mhpreston

Fish 14 said:


> Same one since 2007



Suunto? Nice watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Yes, core all black.


----------



## sween1911

Fish 14 said:


> Bertucci titanium B1t



SWEET! Had no idea about Bertucci watches until I saw a picture of Ed Calderon fully kitted out with a Bertucci field watch on. Very slick looking watch!


----------



## Fish 14

They're decent watches that can take a beating


----------



## wicky998

mhpreston said:


> Suunto? Nice watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I need to order one of these man I’ve been eyeing them for way to long!


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> I need to order one of these man I’ve been eyeing them for way to long!


The newer models addressed a lot of issues that the first production runs had. The one I have is a first production run, but I haven't had any issues with it over the past 13 years


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> The newer models addressed a lot of issues that the first production runs had. The one I have is a first production run, but I haven't had any issues with it over the past 13 years



I was always a G-SHOCK guy but this one intrigued me.

I think the equalizer put this watch into the public’s eye big time [emoji41]


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> I was always a G-SHOCK guy but this one intrigued me.
> 
> I think the equalizer put this watch into the public’s eye big time [emoji41]


Yup, the second one. Suunto's are big with guys that go overseas. I didn't know anything about them when mine was given to me and the military guys didn't pick them up until around 09. When the MCX started stocking them.


----------



## ven

Started camo









Quick swap to 009


----------



## mhpreston

Fish 14 said:


> Yup, the second one. Suunto's are big with guys that go overseas. I didn't know anything about them when mine was given to me and the military guys didn't pick them up until around 09. When the MCX started stocking them.



I see a lot of Septics wear Garmins. They do a nice tactical version. I’d probably take my Fenix solar if I was still in the game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Sure like that 009 @ven ... "pepsi" bezel really pops


----------



## Fish 14

mhpreston said:


> I see a lot of Septics wear Garmins. They do a nice tactical version. I’d probably take my Fenix solar if I was still in the game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Garmin makes some good looking watches,


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Sure like that 009 @ven ... "pepsi" bezel really pops



Thank you sir!

Originally i wanted the 007, but right at the end i decided 009 for the pepsi bezel . No regrets and held off the 007 so far. I would imagine the value going up over a few years due to not being made anymore(never be that much though, just might mean a few more bucks to buy). If you can source one cheap, its a pretty decent value watch being iso rated for diving. Not the best movement, not the best anything, but a decent all round package for the money. Lots of mod options to, so easy to make your own if wanted.


----------



## RBR

......


----------



## Johnbeck180

RBR said:


> Buy one now if you really want one, they don´t get any cheaper...:naughty:...and life can be over pretty quickly.
> 
> Took a full harbour boat tour through cancerland for me to realize that...:kiss:


Congrats on winning that battle my friend!! Your a Rockstar in my book!![emoji106][emoji869] I've got three on my radar right now. Speedmaster, Blackbay 58, and a Nomos. Not sure which one will come first. Guess I'll go to my AD when the time comes and make my decision then. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Johnbeck180 said:


> .... Nomos....



I like the Zurich World Time


----------



## Johnbeck180

archimedes said:


> I like the Zurich World Time


I like the Zurich reference 806. Clean and simple is my style. But in all honesty I love all their watches. So clean looking, like a nice crisp bite of a fresh apple lol! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy and safe hump day


----------



## ven

Having a scratch!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Love it, had a look on their website RBR, very impressed with all the niece pieces. I love chunky watches(ok ok you might have guess that bit).


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

RBR said:


> Yes, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> And they are often available at a relative low price, especially as you don’t have a problem with quartz watches.
> 
> That watch above has been 260,-€., so approximately 1 €/g...:thumbsup:




Now that is a bargain, no problem with quartz at all here. I do like the grab and go, tough to. In fact for heavy use, quartz is preferable to auto's. But i do enjoy both, auto for me are living and breathing.


----------



## ven

PRC200


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> PRC200....



Looks like a sturdy bracelet. Could I trouble you for a closer picture of the watch face ?


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Looks like a sturdy bracelet. Could I trouble you for a closer picture of the watch face ?




It is quite chunky, funnily i had swapped to a CW , so nipped up to get it 





Few various bracelet pics


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

The tissot is a quartz this time, nothing living and breathing inside. I tend to rotate, so i get a quartz, then go auto, rinse repeat. After the tissot quartz, i went auto on the CW.


----------



## archimedes

Clean lines and elegant design, signed crown, signed heavy-duty bracelet ... very nice indeed


----------



## mhpreston

That’s a nice torch and watch there Ven - what’s the flashlight? I just saw this in a CW promotional email and really liked the look. It’s unusual though. What do you reckon?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you guys.
The torch is a mcgizmo haiku , with a Tana triple 219b 4500k.

I like it , but I don’t think it will be cheap! Certainly unusual in design, striking maybe a better word. Some nice colour in there to. I still keep pondering over a CW pilot, in fact there are a couple of CW’s I would not mind. 

Rich mans want list, with a peasants pocket change  Best get some more overtime in:sigh:


----------



## mhpreston

I thought so too. One to see in person and on the wrist, I reckon. L Edn of 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

CW late last night till now









G Swap out


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

I wish i could spend a decent amount on 1 watch at times, but i just swap around too much. I was pretty close to getting a seamaster or GS the other month, until the car decided to cost me that amount. Oh well, whats is meant to be is meant to be My 2 more expensive watches probably get less wear time than my G shocks. Just depends what mood i am in, but glad i have the choice to switch stuff up.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Be cool to see them all RBR. Yes quality over quantity to, i am just not disciplined like you.......read useless!) 

Thats great news well done, i myself gave up maybe 9yrs back(i do vape still, but the cost is of course much less). 

With my job(engineer) i dont wear a watch in work(to and from yes). I dont get dressed up much, also dont really have much of a social life either being honest. Only times i get to go out usually is for a meal(thats not happened for a bit for obvious reasons) or a country pub. 
Really like a few of the sinns, maybe one day!
VE day 75yr anniversary today, a time for reflection.

Stay safe all

Today the 9300 mudman


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Very smart, love the pics RBR:rock:

Back home after a little 12hr shift , fixin stuff that can not be fixed when in production.

Must be BBQ and frog time


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Haha good one, but no not me. I am possibly the least adventurous person when it comes to food! Besides...........it would melt:nana:

Thank you for kind words, showered and chilling with a glass of barefoot! BBQ warming up ready for ????? what ever Rachel decides to throw on. I can say those chilli sausages yesterday were not sweet chilli! Those babies were quite hot(would say medium) but very nice. 

Hope you have a chilled relaxed evening to, a few cold ones and relaxing does the mind and soul wonders. 

Beautiful citizen, you certainly take awesome shots and love the way you caught the lume. I only have 1 citizen at present and need to increase the number. Eco drive seems perfect for my wear pattern.


----------



## ven

Happy Saturday all, stay safe and enjoy. About to start my 2nd 12hr shift soon. Roll on 7 this time! 

Defo feeling square(square eyed to)


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Stunning!

Thank you RBR for kind thoughts, by the hair of my chin , i scraped through the 12hrs. Showered, chilling as BBQ on i type this. Hope your day went well. I would say beer o'clock, but it is actually wine o'clock.............

Rach pinched the 9400




Whats worse is she like it and wants to wear it...........















Little camo for me




























Cheers


----------



## ven

Happy Sunday all, may need to go in work! Hoping they turn in soon or not a day of rest.

Feeling a little square, hope you all have a safe, relaxing day or rest CPF family


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

RBR said:


> Hi There,
> 
> hope you survived the shift and relax now with a nice cool beer in the garden!
> 
> Guinand again, 90.03 this time with manual movement 6498...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



Morning! I’m browsing again, which I guess is the new version of window shopping at the the local jewellers [emoji16] Please tell me more about these Guinands. I looked up their chronographs and liked what I saw. I also liked the new British CE Trident GMT...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

Thanks - I’ve started saving already!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

RBR said:


> Just another Sinn, Guinand has been the brand Helmut Sinn carried on with after her left his company Sinn Spezialuhren.
> 
> Sinn U2S, dragged this pic out of the vault since i don´t have it in my collection anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will things go on at CW, once Christopher Ward left the company?
> 
> Wish a relaxing Sunday to you all, folks!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR




Great lume shot RBR!

As for CW no idea, honestly did not even know he left. I would presume a little rebranding may go on. Time will tell


----------



## ven

Back home after a fairly long shift, only found out at 8am!
















Chill time, hope everyone is good


----------



## MAD777

Have a great Monday everyone and stay healthy!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy and safe start to the week CPF


----------



## wicky998

MAD777 said:


> Have a great Monday everyone and stay healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Yo MADD that watch is Saweeeeeetttttt!!!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Citizen time......time


----------



## Fish 14

Nice ven, is that a engineer bracelet?


----------



## ven

It is Fish, an olden on 20mm. I do prefer the round ends, but at the time i could not source one. I am use to it now and it seldom gets worn, i prefer a little larger divers. I did have a 0040 which was quite nice, just a little blingy(shiny) so ended up selling it


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> Nice ven, is that a engineer bracelet?




If you like divers but dont want to spend too much, or if like me, like to swap around and wear a few. Check the older citizen divers and seiko's out. 7002 and 0040 types etc. Can find minty, some little mods for $100-$200 . Yes not as good movement, maybe not 600m resist, but if wearing here and there who cares!. At those prices, you can get certain face or bezel colours to match a suit(track or tux).


----------



## Fish 14

@ven,44mm divers are the sweet spot, and those engineer bracelets are hard to beat. They add a nice touch of style to divers.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Cheers, yes used strapcode in past. 44mm is prob my sweet spot to for a diver(or watch). I think being use to larger G shocks exaggerates the citizens ny2300 small size. Its 42mm with crown and 43mm lug/lug with 12mm thick.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Evening camo swap out, this will do me till tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## ven

Happy Tuesday


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Class! Very smart


----------



## mhpreston

RBR said:


> Cheers
> 
> RBR



Oooh - that’s a lovely watch RBR - what’s the story behind that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Goofing off with Garmin






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Fish 14

mhpreston said:


> Goofing off with Garmin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice instinct. I have a few Garmin s that I'm slowing transitioning to.
How many days do you get between charges?


----------



## ven

Fantastic RBR, hats off and i can not think of a better reason to celebrate. Stay well and healthy:twothumbs


Evening swap


----------



## mhpreston

Fish 14 said:


> Nice instinct. I have a few Garmin s that I'm slowing transitioning to.
> How many days do you get between charges?



This is the Fenix Solar Pro and easily get three weeks or more, even when I use headphones to listen to my play lists. You can also put it onto expedition mode and really extend the battery life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

mhpreston said:


> This is the Fenix Solar Pro and easily get three weeks or more, even when I use headphones to listen to my play lists. You can also put it onto expedition mode and really extend the battery life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Garmin is top notch. Nice watch.


----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> Fantastic RBR, hats off and i can not think of a better reason to celebrate. Stay well and healthy:twothumbs



Couldn’t agree more Ven! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

As a bonus, the lume on this watch is amazing! Each numeral is completely lumed and still going strong at 5:00am





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Within reason , I think seiko is hard to beat on lume. Very nice Mike.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Awesome shot, love the second hand!


----------



## Fish 14

Finally retired my Suunto core after 13 years and pulled this guy out of storage


----------



## Johnbeck180

Back from my travels for work, had the day off so I figured....why not give her a little wrist time. Hope everyone is having a great day!!





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Johnbeck180 said:


> Back from my travels for work, had the day off so I figured....why not give her a little wrist time. Hope everyone is having a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


If you guys keep posting watches like this it's gonna end up costing mucho dinero [emoji857]


----------



## ven

Love the suunto square, very cool!

Beautiful John:rock:


Still a 9300, mud morning for now


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fish 14 said:


> If you guys keep posting watches like this it's gonna end up costing mucho dinero [emoji857]


Lol! You got that right[emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Love the suunto square, very cool!
> 
> Beautiful John:rock:
> 
> 
> Still a 9300, mud morning for now


Thanks! Lovin the muddy![emoji106][emoji869]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Afternoon swap feeling a little square


----------



## Johnbeck180

Back to work, back to the old trusty Vostok. Have a great day all![emoji106]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

MAD777 said:


> As a bonus, the lume on this watch is amazing! Each numeral is completely lumed and still going strong at 5:00am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's a solid watch, bought one for my dad last year and he loves it.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Fish 14

Solid watch ven, those can take one heck of a beating.


----------



## ven

Cheers, yes the 56 (king) is a chunk. I prefer to the 5600 and 5610 as i find those a little small(7.5 wrist). 

Tea time swap to the 9400


----------



## ven

Took a pic of casio corner, so be rude not to swap out again, frogy ready for tomorrow

Pile of casio


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Took a pic of casio corner, so be rude not to swap out again, frogy ready for tomorrow
> 
> Pile of casio


The OCD part of me would have to have all of the ones with MB6 synced and I would watch them tick away exactly the same in all their glory lol! Nice collection!![emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## MAD777

That's a good looking pile you have there ven! [emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

I love that pile of Casios Ven! Wonder how often your son sets the alarms on some or all of those watches to ring at 0430? [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Johnbeck180 said:


> The OCD part of me would have to have all of the ones with MB6 synced and I would watch them tick away exactly the same in all their glory lol! Nice collection!![emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



Yes all my mb6 are sinked and to the second! It’s pretty cool taking a pic of a few watches and all showing exact time .


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

RBR said:


> G-Shocks need to have some size in my opinion. They easily look underdimensioned at, even larger, steel watch size.
> 
> Maximum steel watch dimensions I feel comfortable with on my 8,3“ wrist is about 46mm X 15mm, a G-Shock at these dimensions looks pretty much like a kids watch on my arm.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



The rangeman 1000 would be a perfect G for you


----------



## ven

Very nice RBR, love them all. Must be a real challenge choosing one for the day


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Wonder how often the kids set the alarms on some or all of those Casio’s? [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




True story ! This did make me chuckle .

”a blOody alarm keeps going off, about 6am, that’s 3 mornings in a row now!” I said will have a look and turn it off, don’t have a clue, maybe it’s that new Casio. She replied “well I turned over , saw them all there, thought “beep” that and turned back over “

Kind of relived she did haha, it was the little silver Casio, so just took alarm off. She had it on one of hers, that drive me mad as it as 12 midnight! So just getting into a deep sleep and the ******* would start! Figured it and took alarm off.


----------



## mhpreston

Great collection there RBR and I’m with you on the German wineware too! zum wohl!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Hey - off topic but just took delivery of this new Olight. Pardon staged shot (for another thread). This is what lockdown has done to me. I can’t stop browsing watch websites either...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love that ano on the olight, that is awesome!! What flavour LED and temp? A 5000k xhp35 HI might twist my arm!
Tell me about it, i have been working right through other than 2 weeks(my lad got sent from school with symptoms, so i had to have 2 week off.......just after car expense). Those 2 weeks were a nightmare, spending on all kinds, deliveries all the time. I got a couple of leathermans(well 3 to be exact)
Normal size








This one is on work keys, maybe most useful with wire cutters








Micra as well





Lots of little SAKs to




Like my lighters as well, even though i dont smoke :thinking: in my defence, i light candles for chill time at night:naughty:


Just been taking a few pics myself, one of the said





Started as i left last night, frog friday ready





Rangeman 9300 for now


----------



## Johnbeck180

Skx today. Have a great day all!!





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Wow - more fab watches and gear! Ven, that Olight was on sale at the UK distributor. Might be worth watching for any more promotions. I can refer you and we get £5 off each, but I suspect you could easily beat that. As far as I can see from the write-ups, the Warrior X Pro has neutral white Cree XHP35 HI LED with a colour temperature of around 4000K. I’ve only played with it indoors during the day, but a reviewer said it was more "pure white" without a red or blue tinge like warm or cool white light and the reflector produced a smooth beam without holes or hotspots optimised for a long throw. The manual says 2,250 lumens and 600m throw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Lumetastic John, got to love the faded pepsi:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Darn it, perfect , will keep an eye out as old sold out. I love the NW xhp35 and 35HI


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Lumetastic John, got to love the faded pepsi:twothumbs


Thank you![emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Evening swaparooney


----------



## ven

Happy safe saturday


----------



## Fish 14

Oh nice, the infamous g shock bracelet. Those are valuable my friend


----------



## ven

Yes, its comfortable too Fish. Would not mind another for using. That came with the 5610BC-1jf JDM fitted.

Quick swap to gulfman


----------



## ven

Last swap of the day.......i think!


----------



## MAD777

Citizen Saturday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Yes RBR, and stunning pic!!!:twothumbs
Its tough with a pic as close up make the G shocks look even bigger, 
Yest, looks huge




Little distance , not quite as huge





Happy and safe Sunday all, Morning mud





Swap to stealth





















Cheers


----------



## MAD777

Germany today





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Square to finish the evening


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Stunning.......:wow:


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Very smart


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Got to love gadgetry 

Started square





For now mud monday


----------



## mhpreston

RBR said:


> Some more gadgetry...



Ah - nice Spanish folder there. Which model is that? Rosewood scales?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

RBR - your post reminded me that I had my old EDC sitting in the drawer right next to me. Swiss Army Officers’ knife in a survival pouch. This must be 35 years old and went everywhere with me in the army. Lovely multi-tool that gets used regularly. Still looks almost brand new!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Dave D

I can't bring much to this thread as I only have two watches.









The G-Shock is my daily wear and I use the Seiko so infrequently that the battery has usually run out!!


----------



## ven

And a very nice pair it is Dave . 

A solar would be perfect for all that sun you get!


----------



## Dave D

The G-Shock is solar, 7 years now without needing a battery change.:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Cool, I looked for clues but could not find any! Can’t beat a solar G.


----------



## ven

tt1 today


----------



## MAD777

Citizen real diver





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Johnbeck180

Been a long time since I've had this guy on the wrist.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## archimedes

Yes, extremely cool [emoji106]

Speaking of retro, always wanted one of these (not my photo, found randomly on Imgur) ...


----------



## wicky998

Received from a friend [emoji1364]


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## archimedes

RBR said:


> Puuh, you picked a really special one.
> 
> Not browsed for a price yer but I think these Seventies With Panoramic Date from GO will not be the cheapest....



Yes, well, I think still a little less than their GO PML ... which is the other one I like


----------



## Johnbeck180

RBR said:


> Very cool, pretty retro!
> 
> Reminds me of the Hamilton Ventura/Elvisso series.
> 
> [emoji106]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


I just looked that Hamilton up, Thats a very cool looking watch. Never knew it existed until just now. Thank for sharing! And thank you very much[emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Some stunners

Hump day camo


----------



## Johnbeck180

Well, I'm traveling for work again. I woke up late this morning and forgot something.....im ashamed and feel naked. [emoji24][emoji24]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Feeling a bit sporty today





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Johnbeck180 said:


> Well, I'm traveling for work again. I woke up late this morning and forgot something.....im ashamed and feel naked. [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, it's not a good one. Stop at a local Walmart and pick up a cheapo.


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> [IMG
> 
> 
> Received from a friend [emoji1364]



Sweet watch!


----------



## Fish 14

Garmin


----------



## Johnbeck180

Fish 14 said:


> I know the feeling, it's not a good one. Stop at a local Walmart and pick up a cheapo.


Lol! You read my mind! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Very nice guys...........apart from John, hang that wrist in shame!!!

Suns out, BBQ food dropped off, 009 swap out


----------



## MAD777

Double post


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Very nice guys...........apart from John, hang that wrist in shame!!!
> 
> Suns out, BBQ food dropped off, 009 swap out


Blahaha!![emoji1787] it is still hanging in shame. I have not yet had the time to go buy a chepo yet. Love that 009!!! [emoji108][emoji108]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Stunning

Mudy for now






















Who likes toys?

I am a big kid, did my online license so registered(over 250g).
Mavic air 2, 4k film, 34m flight time.


----------



## ven

Retro time


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Retro time


Thats what I'm going to get at Walmart!! Lol! Still hanging in shame today[emoji17][emoji17] 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

John, i only have 7.5" wrists(maybe average who knows), and it does look a little........camp! It will prob end up as Callums, he already has his eye on it haha. I got it off evil bay for £11 + postage, just could not resist the retro casio. It just works, basic, no complication. Adjustable bracelet which comes to





So if 8" wrist or more forget it!
But cheap, cheerful, hard to beat imho and believe or not...........this has a strong following.


----------



## ven

RBR said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Very cool!!
> 
> Will Look if I can dig out my very first watch I had as a kid.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR






Cant beat having one of your original watches. I would love an original casio from when i was young. Just for that memory jogging retro feel. Some super cool vintage casio's out there for cheap. Of course some can cost quite the opposite to!


----------



## Johnbeck180

@ven Thats about what my wrist size is as well. Perfect little watch[emoji106][emoji106] thanks for the info! I'm in corn and soybean reaserch so I'm usually out in BFE when it come to traveling throughout the Midwest. Kinda hard to make it somewhere to get something. Have a great day! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Hey watchies. A new ltd edn Olight Warrior Pro sent me army barmy this evening. Hooah, as the septics say... [emoji2957]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## bykfixer

I had a bunch of watch batteries all quit working in close succesion then my kinetics quit taking a charge so instead of swapping a bunch of batteries I just wear a plain old white faced analog Seiko solar with polished alluminum bracelet each day. I always liked it but with such a variety it usually sat unused under a table lamp to stay charged. It was a fairly inexpensive so the crystal is not hardened or any of that so it's a Mon-Fri, 9-5 only watch. 

But that's about the only time I care what time it is anyway. A couple of automatics and manual wind ups are on standby if it fails some day. It's about 10 years old.

I was bummed when my Evel Kneivel replica stopped working but not enough to buy a new battery for it just yet.


----------



## ven

Im a nightmare, have a good few spare batteries in ready, but as soon as one goes, has to be changed. Even if i dont plan on wearing


Happy safe friday, apple at last have done a small update IOS13.5 for wearing a mask........straight to pass code without the delay.......yay. The little things in life............

No frogy just yet, have to wait till afternoon. till then seiko auto time


----------



## mhpreston

Found this on my Facebook collection from a trip to Venice. They let me try it on at the airport. Blurred and well above my pay band!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

And found a photo of an old Ice watch I used to own. Wonder if they are still going?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Frog friday time at last


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## motigg

Wilson Watch Works auto diver

https://imgur.com/a/6IBBrNH


----------



## ven

triple today, 3rd swap


----------



## mhpreston

Hope you guys don’t mind an off topic post? “Houston, I’ve Had a Problem”... Yep. Looks like I'm now a torch geek. As you can see, I should have been out weeding today. Instead, I started doing some battery charging and, well, here is the result. Every one of these bought for a purpose [emoji16]. And I missed two more out of the photo - a LED Lensor and a copper Olight that's hiding in a cupboard somewhere. If you ever meet my wife, please don't mention either the torch count or number of weeds left [emoji2957]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thats not bad at all, heck my other 1/2 gave in years back. She often jokes about my torches, watches and now latest toy. She was not too impressed me dropping £760 on a drone, but once seen in action, surprisingly thinks its good value!. She even offered the other day to treat me to a G shock, i did refuse though. 

I do hate battery top up/check days, i tend to do 10 or so lights at a time over a week, with several chargers going together.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## MAD777

Happy and safe Friday to you all..





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice Mike, is that cu? brass? new addition? 

Happy Saturday


----------



## ven

Afternoon swap
















Mavic air 2 set up, peli 1400, 2 batts, spares and madisons old iphone repaired to use as a screen!










Just too windy for now, it seems being a kid never grows old


----------



## RBR

......


----------



## ven

Clay pigeon shooting in UK


----------



## ven




----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's a very manly watch. :thumbsup: I bet Chuck Norris would wear this watch. :twothumbs


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Yes its a stunning piece is that


----------



## ven

Back on the CW for now


----------



## Johnbeck180

Wrist not hanging in shame anymore....[emoji736][emoji106]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

No wrist shots from me . I still refuse so use a smartphone  and have to drag out the DSRL to take pictures.

A lot of firsts for the Zelos for me, first titanium, first chronograph, first quarz and first meteorite dial. The Zelos ZX-3:






And another one of the Seiko 5 Sports.... got a really good deal for the black one and couldn´t resist.






Eric


----------



## RBR

O


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's a very manly watch. :thumbsup: I bet Chuck Norris would wear this watch. :twothumbs



By the way, would you be so kind to delete this copy of my pic because I couldn’t remember having given you any permission for the use of it...and please be also so kind to remove that pic from imgur as well because storing and publishing it there is another violation of my rights on that pic.

Thank you very much.


----------



## ven

Thats much better John

Congrats , the black seiko 5 is very smart Eric, nice family right there.


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Still mudy


----------



## mhpreston

Hey Snap, Ven! It’s good flying weather out there today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Hey Snap, Ven! It’s good flying weather out there today!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




YES!!!!! Nice, is that the air?

Just been playing with mine outside, had a bit of trouble with jerky footage on 4k 60fs, sussed now though. Darn technology. Blown away with the awesomeness. This air 2 will track so got to try that out still. But only been local so far getting use to it, the video quality is out of this world.





I was close to getting the mavic mini, then thought **** to it and went air 2 with it just being released. Lots of new features the mavic pro and zoom do not have. Thought it would save me money cutting the mini out, guess what.....still want one lol .
Got a couple of u3 cards, latest 64gb




Bought another battery, a crazy £105. Very clever though, discharges to 96% after 1 day . Then at 5 days idle, discharges to 60% . The app shows each cell voltage and temp to





Voltage and temp





LED landing light, whats not to love. pretty bright to!





Did test and got license, also took insurance out for peace of mind. Will get a better pic when in air , just packed it away.

9400 today


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> ......
> 
> LED landing light, whats not to love. pretty bright to!



Yes, but how's the tint?


----------



## srvctec

Been rotating between these two for several months.


----------



## archimedes




----------



## MAD777

srvctec said:


> Been rotating between these two for several months.



Two nice ones! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, but how's the tint?



He hee - very good! Enjoy Ven! It’s a great addition to your photography tool box and fun too. That one is a Spark, in travel charger case. Really handy for travel. My other one is a Mavic Pro Platinum. Hope to upgrade once the new rules all come onto play. There is a good Fb group called ‘Drone Flyers GB and beyond’. Friendly and generous with advice. Here’s my MPP setup.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, but how's the tint?



:laughing: Surprisingly not too bad, maybe 5500k ish. No cold blue in there, will get a close up to try and identify it.


----------



## ven

Cool set up mhpreston, ah the spark yes . Yep November which then could mean you have to fly 150m away from buildings . Unless do another test for £200+ . Very annoying , but the more tests and costs then more break the rules, causing more issues and further implications. Seems potentially a vicious circle . They should maybe do a course, say reasonable £25 or so. That way pretty much more will be inclined to do it. Educate more, win win. However IMO it’s more about making money than safety , why else would a drone test be so much money! Maybe I am getting the wrong end of the stick........it won’t be the first time haha.
I am on mavic pilots and seems spot on, friendly and helpful there. Avoided the dji forum though. 
I am buzzing now I can play the 4K on the iMac without jerky frame rate. Long story short, codec from 265 to 264, selected MOV from mp4 and bobs ya uncle. Granted it won’t play back in 4K as it’s not a 4K imac. But it clean crisp and butter smooth!

Will add a watch pic later haha, for now it’s the king 56! 

Love the citizens srvctec , stunning seiko archi. 

I might have to go diver for a bit, kind of missing then with all this G shock wearing! Just so easy to grab though, no date and times to set. 

Cheers


----------



## ven

56










To frogy


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, 

I'm wondering why you utilize the 24 hour setting. Doesn't it get dark at night across the pond? :huh2:


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven,
> 
> I'm wondering why you utilize the 24 hour setting. Doesn't it get dark at night across the pond? :huh2:




Because i can  Always use the 24hr for some reason

Quick drone pic i took before sending off to the skies









Boys and their toys


----------



## Fish 14

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven,
> 
> I'm wondering why you utilize the 24 hour setting. Doesn't it get dark at night across the pond? :huh2:


Because only real men can read military time


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> Because only real men can read military time




:rock:


----------



## ven




----------



## Fish 14

ven said:


>


I bought a trident last night for the second time. I gotta hang on to it this go around


----------



## ven

Fish 14 said:


> I bought a trident last night for the second time. I gotta hang on to it this go around




Sweeeet nice one fish congrats, can’t wait to see some pics !


----------



## mhpreston

Lovely drone and watch shots there Ven! Perfect flying weather at the mo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir, unfortunately not had much time to go anywhere and film something worthwhile yet. All in time


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Lovely drone and watch shots there Ven! Perfect flying weather at the mo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its give me an idea that, at some point i will take my watch pic from the drone, an angle one could not get themselves! Cheers


----------



## mhpreston

Lol - no higher than 120m, mind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Lol - no higher than 120m, mind...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha even the chunky 56 would be a speck from there (inc me). 

Ive gone to about 300ft and no plans of going to 400ft. Think the magic height is 1/2 that or even lower. Too high and miss details .

Do you get much use out of your 2? I find it more difficult in this sun. Hoping the sun hood will be with me
soon.
Also pondering a skin! Some have appeared but being new it will take a while for bits to be easy to get.


----------



## mhpreston

Skins are fun for sure and might offer some scuff resistance. They can be fiddly to apply well but I’ve seen your watch mod skills and you’d enjoy the challenge! PGYTech do some good ones and are usually quick to bring them to market. Don’t laugh, but these pics are from an assessment I did for my PfCO. Shows my full setup. I use an iPad with PGY Tech sun shade and it works really well. Also have one for my iPhone but use it less as the iPhone 11 screen is pretty good in the light. Don’t know where you live but the GB facebook group does some meets and you can learn tons. I’m still a newbie really!


----------



## ven

What a small world! Very cool set upnever even thought about meets . I never actually knew how ridiculously popular the world of drones actually is. I am on mavic pilots and will leave it at that for now.
There must be 10.....20 members a day new. All over the world with added complications of different rules.

I’m going to track Callum later on a run, if it’s any good will put on Facebook MMA group. But I stay away from public groups , if private ones I would consider. But it seems the more groups, the more time keeping up with everything .

Already I am looking for drone number 2! DJI is pretty awesome, but pondering a different flavour like parrot anafi . The dji inspire is a quite strong want, annoyingly my new turbo and injectors easily covered that! Yes I am still annoyed lol.

For now I am going to enjoy the MA2, it’s an amazing bit of kit that almost makes me look like I know what I am doing 
I have my watch pic took, but distracted by the beautiful weather. When I nip in to cool off soon,
will upload my 9300 mudman pic!


----------



## ven




----------



## lightineye

I'm wearing a fitbit, it's neither aesthetically pleasing nor displeasing, but I enjoy keeping an eye on my heart rate throughout the day...It always spikes up when driving in traffic for instance lol.


----------



## BluGrass

Chill time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice citizen and malkoff combo BluGrass

Safe start to the week all


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ven

Triple for the win!!! Awesome


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

New arrival...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Sweeet MAD, I am kind of tempted for their explorer with grey bezel.


----------



## ven

So Mike got me missing some auto action, seiko time with the landshark!


----------



## MAD777

Testing my imgur skills, or lack thereof. 
Current watch box
EDIT: Well, as it turns out... definitely a lack thereof, LOL






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Note that picture "galleries" don't work here on CPF


----------



## MAD777

archimedes said:


> Note that picture "galleries" don't work here on CPF


Ahhhh... It's not just me then, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motigg

Maratac titanium auto field watch

https://imgur.com/a/94RfeWH


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Troll me, RBR, and I'll troll you right back.


----------



## RBR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Chuck Norris is not a female. He won his first *World Middleweight Karate Championship title* in 1968. Mr. Norris defended his title five more times until he retired after his 1974 victory. Very nice watches, indeed!



Would you be so kind to delete this copy of my pic because I couldn’t remember having given you any permission for the use of it...and please be also so kind to remove that pic from imgur as well because storing and publishing it there is another violation of my rights on that pic. Deleting my Copyright mark doesn‘t make it more Legal.

Thank you very much.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Testing my imgur skills, or lack thereof.
> Current watch box
> EDIT: Well, as it turns out... definitely a lack thereof, LOL
> http://i.imgur.com/gallery/lhAqQky
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



WOW very nice family Mike, love the variety. Its full too ,so i know what will be coming next!!! haha
You still need a G in there somewhere as well 



motigg said:


> Maratac titanium auto field watch
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/94RfeWH




Very smart sir!


----------



## Eric242

Well I guess this was the last picture that RBR posted of his beautifull watches, thanks to Chauncey Gardiner. I saw the picture before Chauncey edited out the "RBR". The last years I thought Chauncey just wasn´t able to properly quote pictures when he had pictures of others in his posts, like in #1681. But damn, he´s worse than the chinease......


----------



## Eric242

MAD777 said:


> Current watch box


Pretty crowded in there


----------



## RBR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Chuck Norris is not a female. He won his first *World Middleweight Karate Championship title* in 1968. Mr. Norris defended his title five more times until he retired after his 1974 victory. Very nice watches, indeed!
> 
> ...



OK, we‘ll see what Missus Gardiner will say about this...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Troll has left the forum. :wave:


----------



## archimedes

Could we get this watch thread back to discussing watches, people ? :shakehead


----------



## Johnbeck180

[emoji106][emoji106] Same old trusty Vostok Radio Room today in the fields with me.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Still auto


----------



## ven

009


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy frog Friday CPF, safe and healthy weekend to all


----------



## ven

Evening swap


----------



## ven




----------



## Grijon

That camo square G Shock is so fun to me.

Ven, thanks to you I often swap to another watch in the same day - one Saturday I wore three!

All the pictures by everyone are great, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> That camo square G Shock is so fun to me.
> 
> Ven, thanks to you I often swap to another watch in the same day - one Saturday I wore three!
> 
> All the pictures by everyone are great, thanks so much for sharing.




:twothumbs:rock: hey why not Grijon, its all good and you also get to wear them. It does do my head in when they sit there to be honest. I am on my 2nd swap and its not midday yet!










Enjoy the ride and wear in good health brother


----------



## MAD777

Big Citizen today. 
I thought that picture of my full watch box I posted the other day, would end my watch buying for quite a while. Yeah right, I bought another this morning.... [emoji849]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Very smart Mads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Haha nice try mike, look forward to seeing your new piece :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Happy sunday all, stay safe


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Still Saturday here. :tired:

Bill


----------



## MAD777

Timex time...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Bullzeyebill said:


> Still Saturday here. :tired:
> 
> Bill




:laughing:. how would you know this Bill? what watch would you be wearing to tell you i wait in anticipation of your pic

Till then, a bb for discrete G wearing and time telling


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Haha nice try mike, look forward to seeing your new piece :twothumbs


Here's a hint... It's made by Casio. I'll ke you in suspense until Iit arrives.
In the meantime, I'm wearing....





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Here's a hint... It's made by Casio. I'll ke you in suspense until Iit arrives.
> In the meantime, I'm wearing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




:thinking::thinking::thinking:mmmmmmmm G...........


----------



## ven

Double G , started off camo and ended gulfman!.......well so far


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Titanium Tuesday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Got to love some ti MAD

9300 mud


----------



## mhpreston

My new watch... This kayak has kept me from adding anything to my wrist lately [emoji16] 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:laughing::twothumbs. So you park in the sun and use as a sun dial? 

:nana:


----------



## mhpreston

ven said:


> :laughing::twothumbs. So you park in the sun and use as a sun dial?
> 
> :nana:



Now that’s perfect! Only a real watch fan would think of that!! [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I am going to go out on a whim here, but drone footage of one in their kayak? would be very cool!


----------



## mhpreston

I’m wondering about landing it on the kayak (hand catch). It’s possible but gosh you’d have to be well practised and have a good water proof bag!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> I’m wondering about landing it on the kayak (hand catch). It’s possible but gosh you’d have to be well practised and have a good water proof bag!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes a lot do, but would practice on land first haha. Also i would set the RTH for hover, as of course your home position will be moving all the time. Still.........takes a brave man


----------



## MAD777

Seiko Wednesday...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Started frog





For now CW titanium Thursday


----------



## MAD777

I really love the styling of this Zeppelin. I added the rally strap, which gave it sporty points. I remember being very excited when this was in the mail to me.... Just as I am about the Casio product that is in its way now! [emoji12]





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grijon

I’m not ready for a chronograph tachymeter etc for myself, but me and my wife both really like the look of that Zeppelin.


----------



## ven

Happy friday(frogless for now)


----------



## MAD777

GMT today but no place to travel to.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Started out










For now


----------



## mhpreston

Perfect garden weather. Grass cut and paths swept..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Timex Ironman


----------



## mhpreston




----------



## MAD777

I don't believe I've ever seen a Breitling I didn't like (or could afford) LOL [emoji1787]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912

MAD777 said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen a Breitling I didn't like (or could afford) LOL [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Amen brother. Even the boxes are amazing haha.


----------



## ven

Cool iron man fish, very nice breitling mhpreston, fancy cars, watches.........not a lottery win by any chance:nana:

Lowering the tone........again


----------



## MAD777

I like the tone, ven

Seiko with charcoal sunburst dial with outstanding lume





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:rock:


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

An old favorite with carbon fiber strap





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Found this on my Fb page. Another airport test from a few years ago. As I recall, one of the more expensive timepieces I’ve ever tried, yet I wasn’t over keen on the overall look on my wrist.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Too swish for me!


----------



## datiLED




----------



## ven

:twothumbs


----------



## MAD777

One of my few mechanicals. Unfortunately, no hand winding.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledhead

KHS Dark Commander Titan Pro .... Been a great watch.


----------



## BluGrass

Trying to show off the luminescent on the Promaster Diver.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the lume


----------



## datiLED

Citizen Promaster




Yes, the lume on these is awesome.


----------



## bulbmogul

Ok lets see some precious metal high end watches ..?


----------



## MAD777

Spicing up this thread with some cross-addictions! LOL





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulbmogul

MAD777 said:


> Spicing up this thread with some cross-addictions! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



I am having a difficult time trying to upload pictures from my MacBook pro to this site for some reason. Asking for a link..?


----------



## ven

I just use imgur bulbmogul, free to sign up, take pic on phone, upload to app. I have imgur on the mac, from there click on pic to see





I use large size which is not too big for the screen, the BBCode is the one to copy, paste here, go advanced to check........post if happy!


Happy fog friday all


----------



## ven

I can not PM RBR, so if you read this, please get your nice time pieces back on here

Hope your safe and well


----------



## MAD777

Diving into the weekend





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Cool shot mike,


----------



## mhpreston

Agree - Nice pic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

MAD777 said:


> Diving into the weekend




For a second there, I thought that was an electric shaver.


----------



## MAD777




----------



## jamesmtl514

Today. Right now





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

A new horse in the stable.... I've been ticking with anticipation while waiting for delivery!
It connects with my smartphone to get local time automatically and I can select a world time at another location on the app.
Somewhat skeptical, I downloaded the app, opened it then pushed the red button on watch... and low and behold, the hands started swirling and ended on my correct time with no input by me!
The app automatically then asks if you want to set world time and displays a world map. You simply touch the place you want and *BAM* the subdial spins to the correct time.
My only complaint with the app is that you have to manually stop it, or else it will continuously run in the background.
Oh yeah, and the "phone finder" works like a champ! Just hit the appropriate button on the watch and the phone alarm goes off! (If the app is open).

But that's not what originally attracted me to the watch. It is the sheer beauty of the thing, IMO.

Casio Edifice EQB501XD-1A


----------



## ven

Congrats Mike, very nice!!! wear in good health


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Happy hump day


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Happy frog Friday CPF, stay safe and healthy all


----------



## ven

mud saturday


----------



## Nitroz




----------



## jamesmtl514

Just snapped this for you. 
Omega Railmaster XXL





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitroz

jamesmtl514 said:


> Just snapped this for you.
> Omega Railmaster XXL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Nice! 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## jamesmtl514

Nitroz said:


> Nice!



Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice James

Same as yesterday for me


----------



## mhpreston

Ditto Ven - been indoors today sorting books - not many steps!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## jamesmtl514

Nice collection Ven! I love Tissot watches. 

Also I really like the look of that Garmin mhpreston.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you James


----------



## ven

Started out the king last night, this morn





From now


----------



## Vemice

Trying one of Rob`s A.F.0210 reissue straps on my CWC T20. Comfy.


----------



## ven

009


----------



## MAD777

I think I'll always be amazed by this 3 dimensional dial






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy frog Friday


----------



## MAD777

Brown Bambino


----------



## archimedes

I always like to see those, Orient watches provide incredible value.

Wanted their Ti sliderule model forever, but apparently super-rare :sigh:


----------



## ven

Happy 4th CPF,


----------



## ven

Safe and healthy start to the week CPF


----------



## ven

Mud swap afternoon


----------



## jrgold

carbon fiber G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice carbon mud

Started




for now


----------



## ven

Happy hump day


----------



## ven

Earlier





For now


----------



## ven

Frog friday start





To a seiko swap


----------



## MAD777

Nice looking Seiko there, Ven [emoji4]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks Mike, still being worn for now, will swap out later to a ?????? is anyones guess


----------



## ven

Still green, mud time


----------



## ven

Little square









Big square


----------



## pilo7448

Ven... You have a few watches I see, very nice

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Looking good Ven!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you guys, yes a handful pilo. Nothing too crazy though, i like to swap around as i do flashlights. So i wont tie too much up on any one. 

Swapped to landshark so may as well post another pic!


----------



## MAD777

Stuhrling Sunday






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Edifice sliderule for Monday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart Mike
Happy monday CPF, a safe and healthy week ahead for all


----------



## ven




----------



## mhpreston

I’ve gone quiet as I’m saving for a camera. There is a pocket watch on my radar but I’m trying not to let that distract me. In the meantime, a new strap for the Garmin to make it feel a little more summery. It’s looking warm for later this week so the strap arrived just in time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice mhpreston, quiet here for me as well. Been spending on fluke and vape mods! Got my eye on the new frogman, but dont know if i am happy dropping that much on a watch that will get seldom worn...........oh well.


----------



## MAD777

I'm waiting on an Orient coming from Europe, then I have to go quiet for awhile too! 
In the meantime... 





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

I tried this on at my AD.... BIG mistake....





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

jamesmtl514 said:


> I tried this on at my AD.... BIG mistake....



My current favorite is the "polar explorer" .... No, I don't have one.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart!

Happy and safe Thu all


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Happy and safe frog Friday CPF, have a relaxing weekend all


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

relaxing in the hammock with the gbh1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Edifice day





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

jrgold said:


> relaxing in the hammock with the gbh1000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice, congrats! Looks much more wearable than its bigger bro! 

The new frogalog (frogman/ analogue) must be tempting you


----------



## ven

Very smart Mike


----------



## Johnbeck180

SKX with me today at work have a great day all!





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

jamesmtl514 said:


> I tried this on at my AD.... BIG mistake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Datejust with a smooth bezel. Very nice.


----------



## Johnbeck180

jamesmtl514 said:


> I tried this on at my AD.... BIG mistake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Oh my! What a beauty![emoji106][emoji106] I have the little brother to that, The 114300 OP white dial. Congrats on your purchase! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

Nothing Little Brother about that- White dial smooth bezel Rolex are my current obsession...  I'm half seriously looking at a pre-owned Air King, same size.


----------



## ven

Very nice John . 

Go for it scout , luckily or not, I can’t afford to be obsessed . Beautiful pieces and I do love the lack of clutter . Timeless! Now what can I sell :thinking: :naughty:


----------



## ven

Johnbeck180 said:


> SKX with me today at work have a great day all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Sweeeeeet 
009 is my wear for today, will get a pic up later if I don’t forget


----------



## Johnbeck180

scout24 said:


> Nothing Little Brother about that- White dial smooth bezel Rolex are my current obsession...  I'm half seriously looking at a pre-owned Air King, same size.


Thanks[emoji16] I'd say go for it![emoji106] you won't regret it! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Sweeeeeet
> 009 is my wear for today, will get a pic up later if I don’t forget


009 awesome!![emoji106][emoji106] I'd like to see it! [emoji16] 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Wow - more great watches there from John. Loving the EDC photo from Mad too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Little catch up through week

Sun




mon




Tue




and





wed








Thu




and




Fri




and so far!





Little bit of catching up haha. have a safe and awesome weekend CPF


----------



## MAD777

Loving Thursday's G-Shock, ven
Manly hunk of watch! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

With that many cool watches, it must be hard to decide what to wear every morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

I'm liking that Wednesday choice [emoji106][emoji108]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

working in the yard with the King


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Safe start to the week CPF


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Must be frog friday


----------



## Eric242

Two new Seikos moved in just recently...... 




















grey on the left, green on the right





and the Seiko familiy





as well s another shot of the Zelos ZX3


----------



## jrgold

those are some very handsome tunas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice Eric :rock:


----------



## ven




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Eric, what are the model names/numbers on those two new Seiko's.

Bill


----------



## ven




----------



## jrgold

really like that one ven [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Bullzeyebill said:


> Eric, what are the model names/numbers on those two new Seiko's.
> 
> Bill


Both are part of Seiko´s Propex Street Series. The grey one is a brand new release SRPE31k1 and the green one SNE535P1 was released some time last year I belief.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thanks for info.

Bill


----------



## ven

Happy and safe start to the week CPF


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Happy hump day CPF


----------



## bykfixer

I said not long ago I was kinda sticking with the same watch lately. Today I realized I've been wearing a Seiko made promo surfers watch for about a month. It came from a surf shop in Va Beach and the Outter Banks of NC. The logo is dolphins in a semi circle as they are the worlds best surfers. 





The watch is from the mid 1990's. 





Also at times been wearing promo Vans sneakers from that same time period.


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer, matching sneakers to..............i expect nothing less! 

King today


----------



## ven




----------



## jamesmtl514

Looking good!

I got a pre birthday gift this morning.. 
A Barton band for my Tissot ChronoXL








Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Happy pre Birthday James, very smart tissot. I only have the 1, but they are a nicely made watch for the money IMO.

Wear in good health


----------



## [email protected]

Have a great weekend cpf fam!





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice!

009 start to the day


----------



## jamesmtl514

Liking those watches. Nice colours. 

I wore this again, my wife surprised me by going caving! 

Only a few little scratches on the watch. I'll live.





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Ouch, first scratches are the worst . I whacked my CW against the door handle within minutes of swapping it for a G shock. Annoyed did not come into it ! Fuming , that’s about an £80 repair for the insert and sending off. Can’t even buy the part (one good thing with seiko). So knowing what I am like, I will wait to add a few more dings and scratches


----------



## ven

Mud sunday


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Hump day rangy


----------



## mhpreston

Trusty old Garmin. New strap wearing in and much more comfortable...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

The old Seiko is on today. Probably my EDC wear from now on. My Vostok has seemed to of quit beating [emoji17]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the faded pepsi, sorry to hear about the vostok.

Afternoon swap


----------



## Johnbeck180

@ven thanks friend[emoji16] love the big'ol G[emoji106] think the Vostok is my fault due to over winding [emoji2357] oops! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Worn crown possibly, still might be worth a repair if any sentimental value. 

5610


----------



## ven

Eve camo swap


----------



## ven

Must be frog Friday...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Good choice for a Friday! Have a great weekend

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir, you to


----------



## ven

Saturday was mudy





its now an Oris TT1 day


----------



## ven

Safe and stealthy sunday CPF


----------



## ven

Hope everyone is safe and well. Mad few days here, Touareg has gone to a new owner since Monday(car less as did not expect to sell so fast). Await the registering of a fresh import subaru legacy GTR spec B twin scroll WR .............back to subaru!!! wish me luck!
A nice car but boy did i have to throw money at it, without exaggerating, over 18 months the equivalent of about $8000. Largest bill was new turbo, swirl flaps(£1585) and 6 new injectors (£1800) so £3385 for just that time. Defo a love/hate as an awesome machine, but scary when goes wrong!





So hoping better luck with this, still need a large boot for nala. Will be 1st UK owner, fingers crossed for an easier , stress free life of motoring!










Yesterday his n hers





Today


----------



## ven




----------



## Johnbeck180

@ven my fingers are crossed for you my friend [emoji1696] hope she treats you very well. She's very nice looking. Congrats on the new arrival! [emoji106][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Just delivered Kamasu with gorgeous red dial





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Don't see watches with a red dial often ... beautiful, thanks for sharing that photo


----------



## ven

Thank you John
Very smart Mike, still yet to get me an orient! Love it, little different and my fav type:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Afternoon swap


----------



## chillinn

Best thing about it: $25
LOL post time stamp vs time. It loses about a minute a day. I haven't corrected it in a few days.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What brand/model? Screw down crown?

Bill


----------



## srvctec

Still this one which has become my favorite over the last few months. Broke the crystal protector the other day when I smacked it on something and already replaced it.


----------



## ven

Bargain and some chillinn

:mecry:defo worth a fix down the line srvctec, love the replacement to. Huge fan of citizen divers.

Well crazy week is starting to slow down, the subaru spec b , i have decided against. Be it the right or wrong decision.......time will tell(pun there). But parts, converting to mph and a map for £580 off bob rawle, all added to stuff i would need to sort. So having test drove pre covid(just as it was starting), it kind of held a place with me.
Oh and just cause im in the UK, does not mean i cant have a v8!








Has to be an estate or SUV with Nala, understated, discrete.........very happy. Pretty much everything including rear heated seats, even a solar powered sunroof to power the climate control on hot days. You get back to your car nice and cool.......every car should have it!





Back to watches, 





Have a safe and relaxing weekend CPF


----------



## chillinn

Bullzeyebill said:


> What brand/model? Screw down crown?
> 
> Bill



I do not know what model. But the crown screws down, unscrew and pop all the way out to adjust time, unscrew and pop out half way to adjust date, just unscrew without popping out to wind, push and wind to tighten. I only wind it when I take it off if it is going to sit all night. Obvious from the back image free spinning pendulum, it is an autowatch.


----------



## ven

Happy and safe day of rest CPF
Little gulfman to start the day


----------



## ven

Safe start to the week CPF


----------



## ven




----------



## chillinn

Flipped the polarity film?


----------



## Johnbeck180

@ven.. it never fails......ya make me wanna buy more watches lol! Have a great day all!![emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Johnbeck180 said:


> @ven.. it never fails......ya make me wanna buy more watches lol! Have a great day all!![emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk




Haha:laughing: my apologies sir. You know, i have not bought a new watch for ages, in fact it seems i probably wear less than 1/2 of them:fail:

Within reason(as some can cost many many 1000's of $'s) G shocks, some citizen and seiko divers can be had for very good money. In fact some great G's like the 5610 or even the 5600, can be had from $50 or so,mb6 maybe $70+. Hard watch to beat for an all round beater imho.

Stay safe
Frog Friday


----------



## MAD777

Tractor time...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Soaking up the sun on my lunch. 
The strap doesn't match today, I don't care because it's so comfy. 

Matching strap should arrive in the next few weeks





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Haha:laughing: my apologies sir. You know, i have not bought a new watch for ages, in fact it seems i probably wear less than 1/2 of them:fail:
> 
> Within reason(as some can cost many many 1000's of $'s) G shocks, some citizen and seiko divers can be had for very good money. In fact some great G's like the 5610 or even the 5600, can be had from $50 or so,mb6 maybe $70+. Hard watch to beat for an all round beater imho.
> 
> Stay safe
> Frog Friday


[emoji16] no apologies needed good sir. I haven't bought a new time piece in a while either. Might just be time for me to start looking. Thoroughly enjoy looking at yours and everyone else's pics here.[emoji106][emoji106] keep em coming everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Haha, thanks for kind words. I am kind of max'd out in my head. Too many really to wear all enough to get good value, so its helped me not buy any more for a while. There are a few i do want, but not enough right now to commit. The new frogy is up there near the top, also a steinhart titanium. Had many opportunities to bite the bullet! But managed to resist. At the moment my next purchase will actually be a miltek system, so my attention totally away from watches :fail:.



Had arches and rims done in week
Stone chips/rust specs gone




Anthracite powder coat









Happy Saturday CPF


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Have a merry Monday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart mike


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Frog friday, have a happy and safe weekend CPF


----------



## ven




----------



## mhpreston

Hey Guys - been lurking on a torch and knife forum. What do you think of the new MoD collaboration? I’m pleased I got the Army one I think...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What model is that Seiko. I like it..

Bill


----------



## BluGrass

Bullzeyebill said:


> What model is that Seiko. I like it..
> 
> Bill



Thanks. It’s the SRPC93 Save the Ocean. Pictures don’t do it justice. The blue fade to black is really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Happy hump day





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Not too sure on that mhpreston, certainly prefer the army one given the choice. Maybe seeing in person would help.


----------



## jamesmtl514

One of the rare times I look at my watch at the perfect time





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Another seiko today, love that blue blu! stunning
Mud Wed




Thu ranger day





Fri frog friday





Sat...sekio sat


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu in red





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart!

*​*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Light-saber

Seiko SNZG11

This watch is returning from warranty repair and is expected to be delivered this morning.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Time to put in some work. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!![emoji16][emoji106]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Nice wheels (and dial!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

+1 

Happy hump day


----------



## ven




----------



## amtaham

*G-9300 Mudman
*


----------



## ven

Sweeeet mudman

Happy frog Friday


----------



## mhpreston

In Germany at the mo and was sorely tempted by this 450 Euros. Traser GMT in blue...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Still rockin the Prospex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Ooo - I’m seeing lots of blue here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> In Germany at the mo and was sorely tempted by this 450 Euros. Traser GMT in blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Would not be able to resist!! very smart


----------



## ven




----------



## archimedes

mhpreston said:


> Ooo - I’m seeing lots of blue here!! ....



Reminds me to switch back to this, maybe tomorrow, for next week ...






I like the look of that Traser too, above.


----------



## ven

Very nice

Little blue myself here


----------



## MAD777

Just arrived. She's a beauty!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Loving my new Barton band on the Omega. And... There's blue!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk





Mint Green is kinda blue right?


----------



## ven

Stunning

Frog friday time





Might have to wear some auto watches soon, G shocks are just so easy to grab!


----------



## MAD777

Happy Friday!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

More lovely watches! Happy Friday






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very swish 

Lowering the tone for now


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## Johnbeck180

Still the same old Seiko along with me on my travels. Have a good day all!!





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Never grows old, seiko to me just fall as easy on the eye, as they do on the wrist. Its a stunner.........love the colour match with the dash

Now a little catch up, letting the side down, but unfortunately its the same old. I need a new watch or 3 to be honest. But i have hit my limit a while back of 20/21 ish(think im actually at 23). So its stopped me, 1 in 1 out was the plan. But there seems to be always something to take my attention:fail:

So frog friday was last post,
Mud sat




Rangy sun




Monday blues feeling a little square





So for once in my life.......read never ever happens. I won a £1000 post code loto, not that i have cash to burn, but i could justify No24 i guess. Trouble is, there must be 5 or 6 wants. Darn it, see what happens. Wont be expensive though as i dont really get much value swapping once or twice a day!

Safe and healthy start to the week CPF


----------



## Johnbeck180

So a good friend of mine has his favorite hammer he uses for demo on construction jobs. His old handle started to fail so he asked me to put one back on her for him. I know I know, non-watch related but I just figured I'd share my weekend project. Have a great day all!!.....BTW I was wearing my Seiko SKX during the restoration [emoji16][emoji106][emoji106]














Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

Johnbeck- Estwing?
(To stay on topic, I was wearing my 013 on an Archer NATO single pass when I asked...) :nana:


----------



## Johnbeck180

scout24 said:


> Johnbeck- Estwing?
> (To stay on topic, I was wearing my 013 on an Archer NATO single pass when I asked...) :nana:


LOL ![emoji1787][emoji23] yup, it sure is.......still wearing my SKX when I answered your question. [emoji2957][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love it John, thanks for my Thu evening smiles:laughing:

009 for 2 days so far





Oh the pic was taken 7hrs ago, just for any confusion


----------



## scout24

Nice, Ven. I'm debating a black strap and "Batman" blue and black ring for this one...


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Love it John, thanks for my Thu evening smiles:laughing:
> 
> 009 for 2 days so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the pic was taken 7hrs ago, just for any confusion


Lol[emoji1787] And it's little moments like these that make this place great! [emoji16] 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Nice, Ven. I'm debating a black strap and "Batman" blue and black ring for this one...




I am watching a steinhart ocean one titanium 500 GMTwith said bezel right now, think the batman looks super cool. Do it 

Frog Friday


----------



## ven

Mud Sat




Sun




Mon




Tue




Wed




Thu




Fri




Sat




Sun


----------



## mhpreston

Nice torch there on Sunday - the dark purple one. What is is m8?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

mhpreston said:


> Nice torch there on Sunday - the dark purple one. What is is m8?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will be the light reflecting on it. md2 with tricap, m61 219b with hi/lo . Standing is the predator pro v2.5 warm, still gets regular garden use.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Well, I gave into temptation again lol! Helson GMT 38mm didn't have time to set time or mess with it at all. Just got it in the mail and had to leave out again to travel for work. Just threw it on and snapped a pic. Have a great day all!!.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice John, like that a lot.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Very nice John, like that a lot.


Thank you very much good sir. I'll get a lume shot as soon as I get home. Lovin the blacked out G![emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That is nice!! So clean[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thats my 1st G is that John, the one that started it all. Hard to find(rare) these days to, last one was in Italy for well over £450 and only one available.
Started




Swapped to


----------



## Johnbeck180

Helson GMT lume shot. Finally got home to mess around with her. [emoji4] have a great night all.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Can a fellow ask recommendations for a watch here, or is that too far off topic? I enjoy my Casio Rangeman 9400J for work and Seiko SKX013 for dress up, but am looking for a third watch.


----------



## Johnbeck180

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> Can a fellow ask recommendations for a watch here, or is that too far off topic? I enjoy my Casio Rangeman 9400J for work and Seiko SKX013 for dress up, but am looking for a third watch.


Well, you have a watch for work and one for a formal night out. Seems my friend you need one for leisure and fun. There's lots of great folks on here with a lot of different tastes that might chime in on this. But until they do enjoy looking at all the beauties here. If you see something you like don't be afraid to ask about it. [emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Basically I’m looking for something that looks a little more “vintage” for my work watch. I use the stop watch all the time on my Gshock, so I’m looking for a durable chronograph watch. It could be quartz, but analog and has to be able to measure 12 hours on the chronograph.


----------



## archimedes

Budget ??


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

$300 is probably tops.


----------



## archimedes

I sort of like the looks of the SSC669 around that price point.

No multi-hour totalizer, though, I guess ?
_ _ _ _ _

I have an "Arnie" reissue, but that's overbudget. I think I have a photo of the latter, and will post it in a moment ....


----------



## archimedes

Aftermarket strap on mine, as pictured ...


----------



## MAD777

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> Basically I’m looking for something that looks a little more “vintage” for my work watch. I use the stop watch all the time on my Gshock, so I’m looking for a durable chronograph watch. It could be quartz, but analog and has to be able to measure 12 hours on the chronograph.


Have a look at Zeppelin watches. Here are my two Zeppelin chronos. The whole line has that vintage feel. Really nice, well built watches. Many are quartz and some mechanicals. They will fit into your budget. Good value for the money, IMO.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Wow, I just love Seiko watches and that Arnie might be speaking to me! Is the chronograph/stopwatch function the first function with those buttons on the left?


----------



## archimedes

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> Wow, I just love Seiko watches and that Arnie might be speaking to me! Is the chronograph/stopwatch function the first function with those buttons on the left?



I'm trying to remember (since I don't use a chrono complication all that often) but I think you can set any mode for the "top" (active) display.

For me, I usually leave that set to either 24hr or UTC, instead of the chrono.

It is a nice fun watch, one that I wanted for literally decades, and was ridiculously hard-to-find and pricey until this reissue returned.

Here's another photo, this time with the stock band ....






There are a few different colorways available on this reissue, by the way.

EDIT - Looks like black / khaki / OD / "pepsi" are the currently available variants. I think there was a "gold-accented" limited edition available only through Seiko direct upon launch, but I don't see that one any longer.

Cheers !


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Sat




Sun and Mon




Tue


----------



## MAD777

Really loving this Zeppelin





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

My only watch of a couple of dozen that automatically changes for DST.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deKatt

Seiko titanium chronograph, SNA139 (not this one). Very utilitarian, and never pampered.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Had ye old Helson GMT on today. First day wearing it. Definitely a keeper. Hope everyone had and has a good day!!





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

That´s a really good looking Helson!


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^^
Congrats on the Helson. They make handsome watches! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thank you very much! Got her october 19th but had to leave out for work. Just now had the opportunity to wear it around yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

MAD777 said:


> My only watch of a couple of dozen that automatically changes for DST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Holy smokes!!! That is sexy! [emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice guys, congrats John , thats a nice piece. Love the lume

deKatt, got to love some ti , nice seiko.

Started 9300




For now 5600


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu Wednesday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very smart Mike

Wed





Thu




Still Thu




Fri








Still Fri!!!





Happy and safe weekend CPF


----------



## MAD777

Navigating through the weekend





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

My wife surprised me the other day with this. I like the size (44mm) and the colours.





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Flying high with Zeppelin





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

jamesmtl514 said:


> My wife surprised me the other day with this. I like the size (44mm) and the colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats![emoji106][emoji106] love the look! Very clean! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Happy Veterans Day





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## Light-saber

My circa-1987 G-Shock. Wishing everyone a great Veteran’s Day: 11/11 @11:11:11am


----------



## desmobob

This is a fun thread.

I've been wearing a Casio G-Shock Riseman for several years, with another G-Shok as a back-up. I had a Seiko analog that was very nice looking, but it failed after a few years, was repaired ($$$), and failed again, so I gave up on it.

As I got older and my eyes get weaker, I can't always make out all the handy extras on my Riseman, so I'm thinking of going back to a big, easy-to-read analog. I love my Casios' tough solar and "Waveceptor" time setting features and hope to find an analog with those options.

I sure like the looks that Helson GMT in post #1974 though...


----------



## ven

Nice square light-saber

desmob, some nice analog G's out there. Shame so many new Gs are negative display, those can be difficult at the best of times to read, never mind low light!

Happy and safe saturday CPF, been struggling time wise to keep updated

Thu




Fri




Today


----------



## MAD777

Double watch day...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love it Mike, cant beat a double swap, soon a triple must be on the cards

Mudday


----------



## jamesmtl514

Looking good Ven, and that Tana modded Haiku..[emoji91][emoji91]

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you James, as I have not bought any new Gs (flashlights to for that matter ), just breaking up a few pics with a flashlight .

This is a record 2020( in many ways, worst year ever has to be up there), but not purchased a single flashlight !!!! Bought batteries, tools and odd watch though . Have to fritter it away somehow lol


----------



## jamesmtl514

I hear you! This year I picked up a haiku a battery charger and some batteries. That's about it flashlight related.

I

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice pick up, love the timeless haiku.

Started king





Then a camp afternoon with a seraph heat treated ti, p60vn 219c triple mule


----------



## MAD777

Casio....





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Light-saber

ven said:


> Nice square light-saber



Thank you, Ven! You have an impressive g-shock collection! 😄


----------



## ven

Thank you sir.


----------



## MAD777

Classy chrono day...






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very classy. 
I'm wearing consumer tech today. It hasn't seen much wrist time lately. 

Asus zenwatch 2

McGizmo AA mule
Urbansurvivalgear TiScribe
Rexford RUT TAD edition





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nearly weekend!!!


----------



## scout24

Not a G, and no lights, knives, or guns...  Bertucci A1R Field Comfort in 36mm. Polycarbonate case, light as a feather. I'm on a field watch kick recently, and wanted to dip a toe before committing to a Ti version with sapphire and screw down crown. Love it so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Racing towards the weekend





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Not a G, and no lights, knives, or guns...  Bertucci A1R Field Comfort in 36mm. Polycarbonate case, light as a feather. I'm on a field watch kick recently, and wanted to dip a toe before committing to a Ti version with sapphire and screw down crown. Love it so far. :thumbsup:




Really like that, im on a field watch kick to, just not followed through yet haha. But as a next watch, a pilot or field type is on the cards. Thats smart!

Stealthy and healthy start to the weekend CPF


----------



## bykfixer

Scout, your field watch pic caused me to wear a reproduction by Timex from the 80's with a surplus WW2 band but it stopped working after wearing it a few minutes this morning. 





I was eating breakfast at 5:30 and noticed the battery had run out of fuel. 





I wore old faithful instead. 
A 2015 Casio that had a funky cage over it but kept snagging stuff so that had to go. It is fastened to a Vietnam era surplus band.


----------



## MAD777

Seiko Saturday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

A couple of new additions from Black Friday....








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nice 1 Mike, that collection is sure growing

No new ones for me yet, keep an eye out for a nice 1100 aviator still, prefer green/black. missed out on a couple, but no rush!


----------



## MAD777

This just arrived... Mechanical hand wind








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Very nice!! [emoji106][emoji106] The star on the second's hand gives it a Russian feel. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

That's a beauty! I'm jonesing for a hand wind...


----------



## ven

Seasons greetings CPF. Hope you all have a safe and healthy one in all this madness. Although 21 will not be any different for a while, here hopes its also the year things start to get back to normal.............eventually!. Merry Xmas


----------



## MAD777

First bronze watch on my collection. Everything about this watch is perfection!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice mike:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Proteus mechanical watch from the micro-brand Phoibos. A tremendous value! Organic feel from the aged steel case to the carbon dial to the faded beige luminous. A satxj Capt. Nemo would have worn.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Bulova Precisionist Lunar Pilot, the second watch on a moon walk in 1971. Upgraded with 262 kHz quartz movement; second hand ticking 16 times per second, besting even the highest beat mechanicals.
Love the all business black/white contrast including PVD case.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Trying to coordinate Christmas colors today, LOL.

Merry Christmas everyone [emoji319]





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## datiLED

​
I wanted a green watch, and my wife got me the Vostok Amphibia that I had been eyeing.


----------



## MAD777

A cheap quartz Speedmaster look-a-like. Going to try this on a tan leather strap.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sporting a new leather strap on my
Bulova Precisionist Lunar Pilot 
PVD 262 kHz 16 ticks per second





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

A new Aevig Huldra V2 in orange (matching the hands of my Aevig Corvid  ) arrived on christmas eve..... I was patient enough to let the box sit under the tree until the presents were handed out.


----------



## MAD777

Just replaced the strap on my Stuhrling GMT for something a bit sporty.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

Just got this back from the watchmaker. 1920's Movado, given to my Great-Grandfather in 1927 for service in a fraternal organization he belonged to. It was badly smoke damaged in our house fire several years ago, but today winds and runs having just had a thorough cleaning and lubrication. No new parts except the crystal and band. The face and hands are as good as they're going to get. I will be able to pass it down to one of my sons someday. For now, I'm just humbled to have it back, working, in one piece...


----------



## MAD777

This beauty came in today!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jabe1

Llbean 38mm field watch. Just enough watch..,


----------



## Owen

My work, dress, and casual watch for the last 15yrs. I swapped out the stainless band after a while, and currently have 5 different Z3 Zulus from natostrapco for it.


----------



## bykfixer

Is that the auto with a battery Owen? If so have you had to swap batteries yet? 
My blue face automatic stopped working and I'm curious how easy/hard swapping the battery is.


----------



## Owen

I've never heard of an auto with a battery, and thought "auto" specifically meant a self-winding watch without one. I'm not a watch guy, though, so what I know about them is a drop in the bucket(or ocean!).
Bought a Seiko SKX007J1 when I was in Airborne School at 19, and after the face got knocked loose ~15yrs later, replaced it with the Black Monster. Had a couple others at one point, that I gave away, but I'm going on 50, and have really only worn two watches in my adult life.
Maybe I should copy/paste that into the "stuff that works" thread!


----------



## MAD777

While plowing/shoveling 8" of new snow [emoji3587]





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Owen, what model is that Seiko It is very striking. Older 007?

Bill


----------



## Owen

It's the original Black Monster, SKX779.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## luxlunatic

Recently put this together. The venerable Seiko SKX.
Been wanting to build one for some time and it was a lot of fun! There are so many parts and options out there from dials, bezels, bezel rings, crowns, cases, chapter rings, case backs, you name it! There is even a company that now makes titanium cases!
The only real "mod" I did was swapping out the date and date rings on the NH36 hacking movement to match the white font of the bezel ring.
I stuck with a stock Seiko dial and hands (great lume!) but went with a Rolex inspired bezel and ring. The strap is from Artem Straps, really great strap.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Nice Phoibos, they seem to be a good bang for the buck. I was looking at their Great Wall for a while but the colorway I liked wasn´t available anymore.

Eric


----------



## MAD777

New arrival today from China.
NH 35 movement, sapphire crystal,bright initial lume (check for longevity tonight).





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

I love the texture on the dial.


----------



## MAD777

New strap for my Speedy homage...






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racefan55

Wow those are some nice watches. I’ve been wanting a Apple Watch but I’m really hard on watches. Between working on cars, painting etc. I usually scratch the face or the band gets painted. I know I know just take it off...


----------



## turbodog

MAD777 said:


> New arrival today from China.
> NH 35 movement, sapphire crystal,bright initial lume (check for longevity tonight).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



The switch from arabic(?) to roman on the face is freaking me out.


----------



## turbodog

I have one 'play' watch, a bertucci. If you have not tried one of them, you are missing out... as far as actual wearing comfort goes. The titanium case with the offset crown make for a wonderful, comfortable, light watch. The solid bars and continuous strap are nice also.


----------



## nbp

Racefan55 said:


> Wow those are some nice watches. I’ve been wanting a Apple Watch but I’m really hard on watches. Between working on cars, painting etc. I usually scratch the face or the band gets painted. I know I know just take it off...



I have had very good success with Catalyst cases for my Apple watch. There’s a pic of it a ways back in this thread. I have a rough on watches job and they get bashed and wet all the time and these cases have kept the watch alive for I think three years or so.


----------



## turbodog

Racefan55 said:


> Wow those are some nice watches. I’ve been wanting a Apple Watch but I’m really hard on watches. Between working on cars, painting etc. I usually scratch the face or the band gets painted. I know I know just take it off...



Sapphire crystal goes a LONG way toward being scratch proof. Wife's ~5 year old watch, worn 12 hours a day, is still perfect. Rest of watch... worn down to nothing.


----------



## MAD777

turbodog said:


> The switch from arabic(?) to roman on the face is freaking me out.


It's called a California dial... I have no idea why, but I love this dial. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanAm

I usually use a Seiko 5, mine's the speed-racer dial with a polished case. Currently on a raggedy NATO strap. 
Still going strong after 9 years. Replaced a quartz Wenger Field that was also very nice but unassuming after THAT was destroyed in an accident.


----------



## MAD777

Companion for a snowshoeing hike!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

Owen said:


> I've never heard of an auto with a battery, and thought "auto" specifically meant a self-winding watch without one. I'm not a watch guy, though, so what I know about them is a drop in the bucket(or ocean!).
> Bought a Seiko SKX007J1 when I was in Airborne School at 19, and after the face got knocked loose ~15yrs later, replaced it with the Black Monster. Had a couple others at one point, that I gave away, but I'm going on 50, and have really only worn two watches in my adult life.
> Maybe I should copy/paste that into the "stuff that works" thread!



Seiko makes (or used to I dinno) an automatic where the kinetic energy not only wound of the watch but that in turn charged a small battery. Both of mine stopped recharging and I've yet to replace the battery but they were pretty accurate for automatics. They called them kinetics instead of automatic.


----------



## luxlunatic

bykfixer said:


> Seiko makes (or used to I dinno) an automatic where the kinetic energy not only wound of the watch but that in turn charged a small battery. Both of mine stopped recharging and I've yet to replace the battery but they were pretty accurate for automatics. They called them kinetics instead of automatic.



The Seiko Kinetic uses a capacitor to store its energy instead of a battery.
I bought one in the early 90's and it stopped working after 7 years or so. Pretty common for the capacitor of the earlier models to give out. 
The service life of the more modern models have become much longer and more reliable plus they store more energy for a longer reserve.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## markr6

I'm fancy.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKO/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Currently on the 4th one. The band or something usually breaks around 18 months. Used to be able to get one for around $13. Light and digital - absolute must for me.


----------



## Scotty321




----------



## nbp

markr6 said:


> I'm fancy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKO/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Currently on the 4th one. The band or something usually breaks around 18 months. Used to be able to get one for around $13. Light and digital - absolute must for me.



Get yourself a G-Shock. You won’t be killing those every 18 months, that’s for sure. It took me I think a least a dozen years to wear my first G-Shock down to the point where I had to just retire it.


----------



## bykfixer

luxlunatic said:


> The Seiko Kinetic uses a capacitor to store its energy instead of a battery.
> I bought one in the early 90's and it stopped working after 7 years or so. Pretty common for the capacitor of the earlier models to give out.
> The service life of the more modern models have become much longer and more reliable plus they store more energy for a longer reserve.


The other day I checked my white face to see if it said automatic or kinetic. Moving it caused it to charge up enough to get the second hand moving in low battery mode (once every two seconds) and I left it on the dresser as a reminder to replace the battery (err uh capacitor). This morning it was still running, and in normal mode. This afternoon it was still running. Perhaps it's still taking a charge but for some reason would not a year ago? I dunno. I had shaken it for like 30 minutes way back when and it never would leave low battery mode back then so I just stashed it in a drawer.





If it keeps working I'll set it to the correct date.


----------



## MAD777

Did a bunch of strap changes today.
Clockwise from upper left, grey sailcloth on Seiko, tan rally on Corgeut diver, green canvas on Corgeut field watch, and Hirsch Boston Buffalo on Bulova Pilot.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## markr6




----------



## gurdygurds

Recently picked up this Casio F-91w. I always liked the retro styling but thought it would be too small. Had a few square G Shocks in the past which I like but they always were smacking into stuff, getting caught on my sleeves, and uncomfortable to sleep with them on. Finally pulled the trigger on this little plastic wonder and I am not ashamed to say how much I love it. I'm 6ft 1 and I don't feel that it's too small at all. Simplicity at it's finest. 


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## markr6

gurdygurds said:


> Had a few square G Shocks in the past which I like but they always were smacking into stuff, getting caught on my sleeves, and uncomfortable to sleep with them on.



I took a look at the round ones...those are insane!! I'd be taking corners of drywall off my house just wearing one. Low profile and smaller that's my game.


----------



## Grijon

The Casio W-217 and Casio A168 lines are definitely worth taking a look at if you're digging the F91


----------



## ven

Hey guys, hope your all safe and doing well . All OK in the UK..........well within reason! Nothing new watch front at moment, but i am contemplating a new one soon. Just have to work through my shortlist of 350 Nah its out of 3 or 4, but ive mostly been wearing Gs. My autos have been sat in a case! 

Wont bore with doing the last month haha, but last few


















I know the heart rate monitor isnt the best, but i dont care, close to getting this as like the design/colours and a little different
https://g-shock.co.uk/gbd-h1000-1a4er

gurdygurds that casio is a sure fire classic! Wear in good health
Many people wonder if something may look to small or too big. If they feel snobby or show off wearing a Rolex etc(not all but it often comes up). Things like "what will the other office staff think if i wear my Rolex in work?" The answer is , no one will even notice, never mind actually care(unless obvious watch fanatics but then they would get it anyway). On the G forum and FB groups, you see all kinds. Kings overhanging wrists, rangeman beast(1000) on ladies wrists. All that matters is the person wearing is happy. 

The only ones i get comments on, are from other G shock owners or diver owners. There is only a short period of time at the locker room, it would get noticed. The start and end as i cant wear one in work. Probably get beat quick anyway, i take off if working on car as its just asking for unnecessary and avoidable scrapes, as you reach down the side of an engine bay etc. 

However a bit of chainsaw action, it stays on!


----------



## ven

nbp said:


> Get yourself a G-Shock. You won’t be killing those every 18 months, that’s for sure. It took me I think a least a dozen years to wear my first G-Shock down to the point where I had to just retire it.




Thats a big fat +1 from me as well.

$60 or so will get you a cool square 5600 or a minty used 5610(solar and multiband 6). Good for a couple of decades ..................then you might need to change the rechargeable battery at around 25yrs:twothumbs


----------



## MAD777

A little color for Monday





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grijon

I love the photos y'all post and very much enjoy seeing what we're all wearing. There are a lot of watches that I personally wouldn't wear but really appreciate seeing, so this thread is absolutely awesome for me on multiple levels.

I hope to get some time this winter to start posting photos, too.


----------



## gurdygurds

OK. So I have expressed my new found love for the A-91w. It got me thinking that having one with a black coated steel case would be awesome to have, so I started researching. Came across an older model called the A160 which is black coated steel in the same form factor. Found one on Ebay so I said what the heck and pulled the trigger. Got home from work just now and there it is in the mailbox. This..thing....is....AWESOME! Japan made which is always a plus in my book. I'm absolutely dorking out over these little Casios!!



Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


QUOTE=Grijon;5440255]I love the photos y'all post and very much enjoy seeing what we're all wearing. There are a lot of watches that I personally wouldn't wear but really appreciate seeing, so this thread is absolutely awesome for me on multiple levels.

I hope to get some time this winter to start posting photos, too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## scout24

That A160's pretty cool...


----------



## gurdygurds

Yea I really like it. Even the band is comfortable and I'm not a metal strap dude normally. In flashlight terms, I would equate the F-91w plastic fantastic watch with the Photon Freedom. Simple, functional, and super cool.


scout24 said:


> That A160's pretty cool...


----------



## archimedes

This Casio ...






... is one of my favorites, and I wear it often. Seeing that World Time mini-map always brings to mind the global and astronomical nature of time in a way that I find interesting.

World timer / GMT / 24hr complications are especially fascinating to me.


----------



## luxlunatic

All this Casio talk has me pulling out my relics!

I had these 3 since new in the 80's. The bottom left was my first Casio, the one on top was 2nd and that design about a year later morphed into the G-Shock with some extra casing but utilizing the same "movement" for many years after. I have never seen another like it, similar but not that one. I remember the original battery in it lasted over 9 years, pretty amazing efficiency for the era. 
Bottom right is a touch calculator that still operates! That screen was hard not to nick as a kid and one scratch can end the calc function. That watch was electronic wizardry to me then!! 





Next is a Triple Sensor from the early/mid 90's.
This was the last Casio I purchased before getting into Citizen Divers, then Seiko Divers and finally finding my way down the automatic rabbit hole... 





I still have a Twin Sensor around somewhere and I've had many other Casio's that were lost or traded over the decades.


----------



## markr6

Reminds me of 7th grade, about 1995 I guess. The smartest guy in class was into calculator watches. One day he shows up with a watch that you could program to control your VCR (pretty darn good back then!) The teacher started some educational video and he kept hitting STOP the minute she sat down. She didn't know what was going on. Good times!


----------



## ZigmudLeic

Submariners (ma wife`s gift) 
But 95% of time - Fitness tracker Honor Band 5
worktime employee monitoring software


----------



## caelyx

Sinn 556i - I really like how clean the design is and how quick it is to read, and the marvelous mechanical internals are really fun.


----------



## ven

Very cool lux, especially the triple sensor.......awesome

Little catch up for week(could not comment before due to server)


----------



## Grijon

Ven, it has taken me over a year of watch interest, but I have really come to appreciate digital - and that means I enjoy your photos more than ever now!


----------



## Grijon

I don't think I ever said: those vintage Casios above are AWESOME! Thank you guys so much for sharing those.

I have a base 5600 that I think is the perfect blend of function with some retro feel to it and I use it for serious timekeeping (travel, work and such), but the digitals that I wear the most are the two little ones that give me the 80s and 90s vibe so much - Casio's W-217H and A168.


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Ven, it has taken me over a year of watch interest, but I have really come to appreciate digital - and that means I enjoy your photos more than ever now!





Having had divers and chronos mostly, it was nice to have a few digital options. I love my auto divers no less, but that classic/nostalgic and retro feel from a casio digital watch is unparalleled. Simple, cheap(within reason), reliable and just work. Only down side (although they do look cool) is casio's love for negative displays. These unless perfect lighting conditions, can be a pita to read in low light, impossible even!. 

Ebay can be fun to, checking for older G shocks and casios, calculator ones, protreks etc, lots of classic stuff for pocket change at times. 20 bucks or so can get you a watch for life!

The 5600 is an awesome square Grijon, work or play it will be there when you need it. Tough, light weight and not like many G shocks that can be bulky to HUGE. Glad enjoying the digitals


----------



## ven

Hump day king


----------



## datiLED

I am starting to like the square Casio digitals, too. I never really got into Casio digital watches because I find most of them ugly, or too bulky. However, I am really digging the black G-Shock 5600. That looks just right. I spent some time looking at mods for the 5600, and you can have a lot of fun with them for just a few bucks. Filters, cases, bands, etc.

I bought the new crystal version of the 5600 last week, and immediately returned it. It looked cheap and I hated the clear band. I also got the crystal Casioak GA2100SKE-7A, and it didn't do anything for me, either. It seems like more of a novelty than a legitimate watch. The dial and digital display are not as clear as I like, and I can't get past the totally clear band. Fortunately, I can flip it on eBay and get a (used) dive watch. It's was an early birthday present, so even if I liked it I would have to wait to wear it. 

Now off to eBay to hunt down a cheap 5600. Don't tell my wife!


----------



## ven

Have a look at the 5610 as well datiLED, a little more (like $20 or so) and you get multi band 6 and solar. Basically chances are, you wont be replacing the rechargeable battery before 2040!

Bands and bezels wise, yes so many options, check ali express to. Lots of different ones, from ss and ti flavours, camo etc etc. The combi bracelet is a good option if you can find one with that, very comfortable. Not sure on your wrist size, but the 5600/5610 is on smaller side of the Gs(some prefer that to). The king (56) is a chunky square and also worth a look. This would be more suited to 7.5"+ wrist.


----------



## datiLED

ven said:


> Have a look at the 5610 as well datiLED, a little more (like $20 or so) and you get multi band 6 and solar. Basically chances are, you wont be replacing the rechargeable battery before 2040!
> 
> Bands and bezels wise, yes so many options, check ali express to. Lots of different ones, from ss and ti flavours, camo etc etc. The combi bracelet is a good option if you can find one with that, very comfortable. Not sure on your wrist size, but the 5600/5610 is on smaller side of the Gs(some prefer that to). The king (56) is a chunky square and also worth a look. This would be more suited to 7.5"+ wrist.



Ven, Thanks for the tip on the 5610! That sounds like a pretty good value if I can find one under $50. My wrist is on the smaller size at 6.6", but I prefer larger watches. My sweet spot is 42 - 45mm, with 44mm being perfect.

This TW-408 is my most comfortable watch. It is 45mm in diameter and 13mm thick, with a 4mm thick leather strap. It is my largest watch, but wears much smaller than it's dimensions. For a cheap quartz, it sees a fair amount of wrist time. 
(For the record, my wrist is wider than the watch. The picture makes the watch look extra large.)


----------



## ven

Hello CPF, i hope everyone is good, safe and healthy .
Well to tell truth i get fed up of posting the same old, so i bought 4 new Gs. Here they are.....

Could not resist the camo casiok (2100) or camoak as i call it, with sale a cheap £80




The 6900bc JDM with combi




Todays wear the mudman mb6/solar, smaller than one would expect, so if you dont want a HUGE G, this has the retro feel in abundance





Then this HUGE G , its actually the largest G shock bar none at 66mm diameter. Its 2mm thinner at 18.2mm thick than the beast(gpr1000) and 20g lighter around 140g. But for wrist presence , this is the real king.
gwp2000, not only has mb6, also bluetooth (phone app that you can set alarms etc and show your position as well as track yourself on map, and update time to)and GPS for global positioning. 3 ways of updating the time to the second! Carbon fibre insert strap. An LED back light that actually can light up close by. The lume is very impressive to(see pics)
Next to king 56 and 9400 rangeman








lume




Reflect of lume on wall









Obv pics always make look larger due to fact of close up, so a more in perspective of the 66mm G





Oh last but not least, i sourced a classic retro G for someone in UK


----------



## ven

datiLED said:


> Ven, Thanks for the tip on the 5610! That sounds like a pretty good value if I can find one under $50. My wrist is on the smaller size at 6.6", but I prefer larger watches. My sweet spot is 42 - 45mm, with 44mm being perfect.
> 
> This TW-408 is my most comfortable watch. It is 45mm in diameter and 13mm thick, with a 4mm thick leather strap. It is my largest watch, but wears much smaller than it's dimensions. For a cheap quartz, it sees a fair amount of wrist time.
> (For the record, my wrist is wider than the watch. The picture makes the watch look extra large.)




Your welcome, you will love the 5610 and should be able to find a mint used one for that. New can be found for $70+ ish, so not too hard. Here is a comparison of the 5610 next to the king 56(mine is 5610bc which is the JDM flavour mb6/solar the same as all 5610, but with combi bracelet and neg display( defo go for positive display)





King 56 left, 5610 right


----------



## ven

Just bought the royal navy frogman yesterday so await its arrival! Till the , a little update on whats been worn
Put a casio combi on the casiok, £65 from tiktox, much better as the strap was cheap


----------



## ven

Frog friday in more than one way
Starter off





Then i got G mail
Size of that box!























Plastic off





old and new





No time setting, so last year! connect to the g shock app via bluetooth. Hold C in for 2.5s(4 o'clock button), accept new G. Hands move back/forth to set exact along with date. Easy as can be!





Have a good weekend CPF, stay safe and healthy out there


----------



## bykfixer

I met a watch repairman at a car forum and asked him about a couple of old watches I have that stop running after a bit. They are the manual wind type of no particular value or prestige so I put them in a drawer thinking "yeah someday" but to have them properly cleaned and lubed costs way more than they are worth. 

Anyway he asked me to send him some photos so he could determine whatever a watch repairman determines by looking at a photograph. 





The Elgin Sportsman has been running spot on for a few hours so far.

Aaaaaand just like that I hit "reply" and it stopped working. A gentle tap or two gets it restarted……but not for long.


----------



## ven

A freshen up, a little light lube, maybe good as new Mike. Sentimental value is priceless


----------



## ven

Todays Gs




Then later on


----------



## ven

Bit if bluetooth, mb6 and GPS, no excuses for being late with the gpw2000





Then afternoon swap to the mud


----------



## ven

Happy Frog Friday CPF, have a great weekend, hope everyone is good.

Bit of a mad one today, thats what happens when covered nights this week and only had 3hrs sleep!
RN frog





then 8200





Suns out so 9400 desert camo





Off out for a shop





Thats just the morning........i need help!


----------



## ven

Repaired a friends G





g man mail





Some vessel drivers for my Gs





Started off king




then 9400




now gpw2000





Quite a few will recognise shaggy in flashlight pics, well its kicked off big time!





Have a good weekend CPF


----------



## ven

WOW types a load out and disappeared, short version
Todays wear




New frog livery
Naked frog

















Job on car, coolant leak, clip on coolant sensor 1/2 way down back of engine , pita to get to but sorted., Pressure test showed up hair line crack in coolant bottle






new fitted





Had the 9400 dc on, washed car to





Cheers


----------



## ven

What day is it? Its 🐸 friday





Have a good one CPF


----------



## Grijon

Loving the pics and info, ven!

I’ve been wearing my 5600 most workdays, sharing work-duty with my blue Duro. Outside of work it could be any watch any day, while most Sundays it’s my Citizen Promaster diver Eco-Drive.

Some day I’ll learn picture sharing...


----------



## ven

Grijon said:


> Loving the pics and info, ven!
> 
> I’ve been wearing my 5600 most workdays, sharing work-duty with my blue Duro. Outside of work it could be any watch any day, while most Sundays it’s my Citizen Promaster diver Eco-Drive.
> 
> Some day I’ll learn picture sharing...




Good stuff Grijon, i just use imgur, its free and easy. If its computer, just upload the pic and copy the BBCode and paste here













Have a good week CPF


----------



## scout24

Ven- Have you used the G-Shock app to interface with the Frogman yet? How do you like it?


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> Ven- Have you used the G-Shock app to interface with the Frogman yet? How do you like it?



Sorry for delay:thumbsup:

Yes its awesome and super easy, hold the specific button in(the frog is bottom left, the gpw2000 bottom right) for 2.5s ish and it connects. It will adj time if required via bluetooth, however i get mb6 so its already to the second. You can use to set up alarms etc.

To make easy, i just connected the frog and took screen shots









Press hold bottom left





At bottom where shows guide is a sliding bar with various modes, swipe and world time, dive time, alarms etc how up(on the gpw200 that has global positioning, that shows a map of where you are and been)













Super easy to set up, then it just updates watch, Its impressive watching hands move with the servos at various speeds! Super clever and cool.

Hope explains OK
Todays Gs




then the gpw2000 mentioned





Cheers


----------



## scout24

Thanks for the app info!! It looks like it's easy to use. I'm glad you CAN use it, not HAVE to use it... Far cry from the F91w...


----------



## ven

Haha a little !

Yes you don’t need the app to use watch ,which is a very good thing, as many might not even have a smart phone! But it does make it a lot easier. I say that, I’ve not even tried to do the old fashioned way. It would involve a lot of time, reading up! So I guess until I need to , I will just use the app for ease. But I only use it for the time anyway lol.

All my watches are bought because I like the design basically, not because it tells temp of can use as a compass. There are some real neat stuff in some Gs. Cool and no doubt useful . Where as I’m a little old school with flashlights (won’t use phone), I am with watches (won’t use phone when wearing).


----------



## srvctec

Almost every day for about a year.


----------



## ven

Very nice, I love a citizen diver


----------



## Owen

Owen said:


> Bought a Seiko SKX007J1 when I was in Airborne School at 19, and after the face got knocked loose ~15yrs later, replaced it with the Black Monster. Had a couple others at one point, that I gave away, but I'm going on 50, and have really only worn *two* watches in my adult life.


Well, I'm turning 50, and based on my previously established timeline, figured I was due for watch #3:shrug:

Another Seiko automatic, shockingly enough, but an alternative to the diver, not a replacement. 
4R36 movement that allows manual winding and second hand hacking. Same 20mm lug to lug as my Black Monster, so the bands are interchangeable, too.

Seiko SRPE67J1:




40mm case, but after 30+ years of wearing the dive watches, it feels tiny and weightless.


----------



## joseywales44

I've been wearing an Invicta model 0992 47mm all stainless steel, 500M water resistance, black MOP dial, tritium T-25 markers, SW200 Swiss automatic movement . Numbered, limited edition (005 of 300). GREAT watch!!!


----------



## Eric242

Usually most of the Citizen dials are a bit too crowded for my taste, especially the Satelllite Wave GPS ones. But I really liked this one and had my eyes on a GPS watch (Seiko Astron) for quite some time now. So I pulled the trigger last sunday (jomashop in the US), shipped on tuesday, delivery on friday (in germany). The boring black leather trap had to go immediately. The grey Prometheus Design Werx nato matches pretty good for my taste. As a surveyor who uses GPS pretty often on the job I am rather fascinated with the technology in this (solar/GPS) watch.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Was a nice evening around the fire with the Seiko [emoji108] hello all. Been a while since I posted here. Hope everyone is well. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice Eric  It’s a cool feature, one of mine has gps and can track. Shows a map of route been etc or where you are. Need phone though of course for map and bt connection. 
All ok thanks John, hope your good. Need to do a little update myself. But can’t whilst in work.


----------



## bykfixer

None this week. 
I'm on vacation, which means I don't really care what time it is. I know it's early when the sun comes up. And late when the sun goes down.


----------



## Eric242

ven said:


> Very nice Eric  It’s a cool feature, one of mine has gps and can track. Shows a map of route been etc or where you are. Need phone though of course for map and bt connection.


Track, even cooler. Since I still don´t use a smarphone (don´t need/want another screen in my life) I wouldn´t be able to use that, but still...


I had my eyes on a Sinn U1 for about 2-3 years now. When they released their limited U1 DS (I sntached #242 of 500) in early march this year I ordered one. Most likley I am done with watches for this year now. Pretty cool watch. Only the lume could be way brighter.


----------



## ven

:rock: A beauty congrats. Love it !

Been useless of late, will upload some new Gs, for some coming next week as well. Can’t even remember where I am up to on here! Some figures to for ornaments (toy ones).


----------



## ven

Morning CPF(4.15 as i type) Hope everyone is well and safe. Some new editions and some more around corner.

Callum has a new 7900b, its the JDM rescue with mb6 / solar and an awesome G for the money. 
















I got a gwn1000 master of gulf. Maybe the most comfortable G shock i have worn to date, most know how comfortable G shocks are! So strong words, strap so soft, love this G and a strong up there fav.








JDM even have shopping bag from Japan








Has storm alert(press and hold top left for 2 seconds, arrow moves to down pos. Any sudden pressure change and alarms, cool and useful.





Mudmaster gg100 carbon. This i decided on the burton edition. Its more love than hate with G shockers. But i like the white band, weirdly for a summer type G. Even though burton is snow!
























Lots of features ans bluetooth, so now its the 3rd G shock on the app. Super easy connection and set up, not had one yet that was not connected and everything set first time. Only down side for me, its not solar. But its no deal breaker as always positives either way. Im not always checking battery levels(ocd i guess like my car fuel tank, live out of top 1/2 haha)

Dont know why, i just went on a mad one for NECA figures. All kinds from jaws, back to the future etc. Anyway horror was the topic
Freddy




Penny wise




Mr myers, even the pumpkin flickers




Jason, joker(i love the joker but doesnt fit in with the others) and G man of course




An example of presentation is penny wise, swappable heads, hands or weapons depending on character. I just think cool, plus im a big kid!









For now thats it, 2 more next week for me and Callum.

Cheers


----------



## ven

Oh forgot one, my love for the 9400, black out this time. Wasnt over struck on the strap, so bought a carbon fibre. This being glossy, kind of didnt match the bezel. It looked fine with the matte, but nope, had to get a glossy bezel to match!
How it looked with cf change, exaggerated in bright light. Actually hard to tell in normal light!





Matching bezel








Desert camo 9400 and black out 9400




Dad n lads black outs






Last pic of the muds so far


----------



## ven

More to add, gpw1000V 1A which is vintage/ aged, a rare beast!

















Callums latest, x6900 which is the xl size of the 6900, fantastic G
On cal




on me!






gwn q1000mc due in tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Eric242

ven said:


> More to add, gpw1000V 1A which is vintage/ aged, a rare beast!


And a good looking one too. Looks like a metal (steel?) platic mixture.

Eric


----------



## ven

Eric242 said:


> And a good looking one too. Looks like a metal (steel?) platic mixture.
> 
> Eric


 The code is gpw1000v 1A vintage metal. 

Another new G, i can’t even keep up with me! The gwn q1000mc on combi. Another rare beast .
Will need to get the mac on to post a pic. The most feature rich G shock. Has everything like temp, baro, compass, altitude,moon,tide, sun set /rise and much more. It’s the only other G shock that’s ISO rated for diving than the frogman. Also has a depth sensor for diving to 50m.


----------



## ven

Right here we go
gwn q1000mc
















The Q (left) is larger then the other. Just pic angle
gwn q1000mc and gwn1000





Has a cool knurled thumb wheel to extend strap on the fly, not only that, allows tiny micro adjustments to perfect comfort.


----------



## bykfixer

Today was watch battery swap day for some odd reason. I had bought a Timex expedition last night and that prompted me to get a reproduction WW2 Timex field watch with a dead battery going. The back refused to pry off. I even drilled a hole in the back big enough for a small screwdriver to reach in and pluck it out. Nope. So……in the trash with ya. That led me to try some other ones I had tried before and was unsuccessful. And strike 3 yer out, they ended up in the trash. My favorite Evel Knievel watch back popped right off but when it ran for 15 seconds on a brand new battery……in the trash.

Some I kept the bands but they aint any use to anybody with a dead battery and a stuck back cover. Most came from eBay for less than $10 so it aint a big deal.

So I pryed off the rear of the brand new Expedition to see what battery it takes. When the back cover refused to pop back in……in the trash. I figured it's going to fail at some point and if the cover won't go back on it, it aint no good to me. As it turned out that one quit working too. No reset button on that one so goodbye future pitb watch.

My Seiko black face analog stopped working a couple years back. Again I tried to pry off the cover and again it refused……you guessed, in the trash. I went to a place called Kohls and replaced it with a black face solar. That one may outlive me.

On a positive note I got my old Seiko made Independent trucks watch going again and my Rip Curl tide watch.





Edit:
I took the brand new Timex out of the trash and took it back for a refund. Then went to another store and replaced the reproduction black face WW2 era field watch with the stuck back with a white face old military style field watch with Indiglo.
Soon I'll pick up a watch back press from Harbor Frieght or somewhere.
End edit.


----------



## scout24

Bump... 😉


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks Scout!! 





A Timex indiglo is on my wrist lately.


----------



## bykfixer

Another Timex today. 





Stretchy band for the retro look.


----------



## ven

Hope everyone is good, can’t even remember where I was up to. Added no doubt a few since.
In no specific order , gravity master monochrome











GBD H1000 with heart rate, 5 sensor






GBD200


----------



## ven

Callum’s GDB100
Then the rescue king






Classic riseman 9200




Muds, gwg2000 stealth 




gwg2000 desert





Even a headlamp to! First light I’ve bought in ages…..









Cheers ven


----------



## ven

Gwn Q1000mc


----------



## coffeecup66

GWG-2000 rules !


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Casio Illuminator W217H. It's low profile, reliable, and does the one thing I require of a wristwatch: telling time.


----------



## Burgess

One of These, on each arm --









Leica's new L1 and L2 timepieces will cost you more than the company's new $9K M11 rangefinder


The Leica L1 and L2 timepieces, which were originally announced back in 2018, are currently available at select Leica stores for $10K and $14K, respectively. At least you still get the iconic 'red dot.'




www.dpreview.com


----------



## JimIslander

Galaxy S7...phone. Haven't worn a wrist watch since 1984, except for gps/HRM watch when working out. In that case, it's a Garmin 245.


----------



## Monocrom

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Casio Illuminator W217H. It's low profile, reliable, and does the one thing I require of a wristwatch: telling time.
> 
> View attachment 23683


Very nice. I wear a similar Casio around the neighborhood when out doing errands, for the same reasons you mentioned.


----------



## jabe1

Bertucci a2-t super classic. No spring bars to break, titanium, sapphire crystal, 20bar.
Everything I need; time and date.


----------



## ven

🐸today for 🐸Friday👊🏻


----------



## knucklegary

Frogman Ti gen1... sssSweet!


----------



## turbodog

another bertucci here
ti case
sapphire crystal
trit markers
solid lugs


----------



## ven

Little update of the last few days, usually 2-3 swaps a day!








6900bc





7900b






GPR B1000






GG B100btn







RN🐸





Rescue king 56






GPW2000






GWN1000






GWG2000






GPW1000v






Mudman 9010






GWG1000 in desert camo 






That’s the last 4 days so far …..and breath 😀
Hope everyone well and safe, cheers ven


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## ven

New G day Friday , a square screw back which was missing from the family. The GMW-B5000MB-1ER limited edition


----------



## ven

Little family update


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Howdy ven! I really like the smooth lines of your new G SHOCK. It's very classy. 👍


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

It's official, ven: you have more G-Shocks than I have torches


----------



## DRW

ven said:


> Little family update
> 
> View attachment 25655


How do you know what time it really is?

With just 1 watch you know exactly what ime it is. If you have two watche's you have a pretty good idea what time it is. But with 30 watches, all with a different time, won't your head explode?


----------



## Monocrom

Well, the crown popped completely out of my Baume & Mercier White dial Clifton Club. It was coming up on its 5 year service anyway. So, won't be wearing that one for awhile. Thankfully B&M literally has the best reputation for customer service in the industry.


----------



## ven

DRW said:


> How do you know what time it really is?
> 
> With just 1 watch you know exactly what ime it is. If you have two watche's you have a pretty good idea what time it is. But with 30 watches, all with a different time, won't your head explode?


Most are either mb6, GPS, Bluetooth or all 3. So most are exact to the second with time. 
These are the multi band 6/gps/bt ones getting some sun(solar )


----------



## ven

Whilst waiting for some modded Gs from CA, (hydro mod on negative lcd)I topped up with another. The lightest G shock made at 47g. Titanium screws, pushers and backplate. Carbon fibre band to


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Howdy ven! I really like the smooth lines of your new G SHOCK. It's very classy. 👍


Hey there, cheers 👍🏻 Hope all well your side and that beautiful garden blooming. My dewalts still doing what they should 😀


----------



## ven

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> It's official, ven: you have more G-Shocks than I have torches


Haha😂 well I still have at least 3x more flashlights than I do G shocks……guess I’m doomed😂
Top draw alone, another with same at least,then a draw of larger lights. Then ones around house and about 12 in work🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## ven

Tuesdays 











Hump day Gs


----------



## bykfixer

4th one down reminds of the old school G-Shock watch I had in the mid-90's. Pro BMXr Mat Hoffman had G-Shock for a sponsor so I wore a G-Shock watch.

Speaking of mid-90's……




New leather for the mid-90's Seiko made promo watch


----------



## Steve1

Seiko railroad watch for bullet trains Japan


----------



## kerneldrop

I put off the Iwatch for so long but it’s actually very nice


----------



## bykfixer

None of my watches connect to the internet.





Todays jalopy.
Stainless case, hardened glass and indiglo


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

bykfixer said:


> None of my watches connect to the internet.
> 
> View attachment 26957
> 
> Todays jalopy.
> Stainless case, hardened glass and indiglo


A timepiece is a timepiece. If it doesn't go loopy, you're in business.


----------



## bulbmogul




----------



## jabe1

bykfixer said:


> None of my watches connect to the internet.
> Todays jalopy.
> Stainless case, hardened glass and indiglo



I’ve got that one too, on a nato strap. The crown snagged on something and pulled all of the way out; I lost it. Still wear it for work daily. I have to remove the movement to adjust the time. Luckily it keeps great time so that’s only twice yearly.


----------



## bykfixer

Good to know it keeps time well jabe1

Last evening I noticed a watch on my dresser had accumulated some dust and was no longer running. Now it had stopped running a year ago but I kept it out thinking a battery swap would take place soon (about a year ago).





It's a Casio I liked but the band broke so I used a reproduction Vietnam era watch type band on it. The back has 4 tiny screws and when all 4 were removed the watch began working. Huh? 
And as luck would have it one of the tiny screws fell onto my shag carpet and of course they were made of a metal that doesn't stick to magnets. I raked the capet to no avail. So the battery is a CR2012 (20mm x 1.2mm) and the replacement is a CR2016 (20x1.6) so it was too tall. Dratz. But the old battery was still powering the watch. 

I put the screws back and wore it today. The 4th hole is covered with e6000 to seal out sweat. So far so good. Meanwhile I'll maybe luck up and find a similar screw on one of my grandsons busted battery operated toys. 

The bracelet was hand made about 15 years ago from copper wire at a construction site.


----------



## louie

@bykfixer, my last resort for lost teeny stuff in the carpet is to use the vacuum ("Hoover"), then carefully examine the vacuum bag. I can't imagine 3 of 4 screws being good on a Casio back plate.


----------



## bykfixer

Ya know, that's a good idea Louie. I have a cordless car vac that might do the trick (before I get out the 12amp suction machine)……
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ven

My 2x 9400 are back from CA . Modded with film and hydro mod(silicon oil inside module). Also a new jelly blue hydro mod

Dressed and yes one upside down 😂





The green eye is film, negative hydro mod make it more legible. Same as the blue jelly with the blue eye. All on carbon fiber bands.








Evening wear the jelly






ATB ven👊🏻


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> View attachment 27312
> 
> ATB ven👊🏻


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> View attachment 27316


If it ain’t torches it’s watches 😂 oh tools to! Bought a couple of Milwaukee bits to try(no reason other than a change from dewalt). 3/8 impact which is super compact. Ordered a 3/8 ratchet to but think sending back. Perfect for a mechanic as the extra long reach one. But bit big , so thinking 1/4 drive one maybe. No drills or anything else .


----------



## glazer1972

GW6900 today. Other days a PRW3500.


----------



## ven

Few Gs I’ve been wearing over last few days , not in order as a pita on here,have a good weekend👊🏻


----------



## chip100t

I’m glad I have not been bitten by the watch bug as I have little money as it is. I wear my Fitbit Versa 3 everyday. And will do until the battery is kaput. By then the verse 4 or 5 will be out if not already.


----------



## bykfixer

My brother has some sort of smart watch Chip that he downloaded some kinda software app and changes the face pretty often. He bought a couple of different looking bands as well so he can have as many watches as Ven has but yet it's the same watch. 

My new "crack" is work boots but I think the ocd voices have gone silent……

Oh and that watch I spoke of the other day, it ran one day, gained 5 minutes in that one day then quit while I slept.


----------



## Monocrom

chip100t said:


> I’m glad I have not been bitten by the watch bug as I have little money as it is. I wear my Fitbit Versa 3 everyday. And will do until the battery is kaput. By then the verse 4 or 5 will be out if not already.


Stay out of the full-blown Luxury watch segment, and you'll be okay. 
The insanity, both in terms of mentality and pricing starts there. Anything below that segment, you can enjoy yourself without literally going into debt. 

BTW, all of this is coming from a former watch nut who ventured into that insane segment. I consider myself fortunate to have escaped _*mostly*_ unscathed. The interaction I had on the Web's largest Watch forums was mostly very positive, with very helpful individuals happy to help out anyone with questions. Especially the G-Shock sub-forums. When you get into the Luxury watch discussions though.... Completely different story. Obviously there are a few individuals who are still friendly, very positive, and helpful. But the vast majority were.... let's just say the type of individuals whom you were glad were one mouse-click away from NOT having to converse with any longer.


----------



## ven

New G from Canada off a special lady. The Maharishi mudmaster. The orange is mesmerising , hard to explain but makes you stare at it 😂
Row of muds(2 behind the 4 )















Maharishi x G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000MH-1A


The Maharishi clothing store of London has teamed up with Casio for a surprising new fourth collaboration watch. The Maharishi x G-Shock Mudmaster




www.g-central.com













British bonsai forest strap


----------



## ven

Few Gs been wearing over last few days(yes change 2-3 times a day!)😂
No order as too hard on this forum
GPR B1000







GG B100 Burton








Master of gravity 
GWR B1000






Custom jelly hydro mod 9400 







GWN Q1000mc gulf master






Cheers👊🏻


----------



## bykfixer

A stainless band dressy Bessy Citizen solar gray face (circa 2007) for style points at a project meeting. Saphire crystal keeps away the scratches.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 28702
> 
> A stainless band dressy Bessy Citizen solar gray face (circa 2007) for style points at a project meeting. Saphire crystal keeps away the scratches.


Very smart 👍🏻 Love a bit of sapphire, Gs 1/3/5 are sapphire to. Cheers 👊🏻


----------



## ven

🐸 Friday 👊🏻


----------



## ven

Afternoon walk🐾🐾👊🏻
9400 blackout, hydro mod, green eye and carbon band👊🏻


----------



## bykfixer

I had one similar to this:




But the crystal was way darker and the face only had 4 time reference points (no date). 
My son fell in love with it so I gave it to him about 10 years ago.


----------



## ven

Beauty Mike , got to love an unfussy face.
Less is more 😍


----------



## ven

Maharishi time




And some ps4 cleaning for callum 😱




Overheating ! No wonder check the heat sink out 
Fully blocked




Then some dad n lad range time (air and paper)
gwn1000




then some camo time👊🏻


----------



## knucklegary

Ven, Show Off!! 
Keep'em coming..


----------



## edje

Still wearing My Old aquaracer 20 years old as We Speak greetings in a nice weekend from the Netherlands


----------



## JimIslander

My best friend gave me this Tag about 20 years ago. I was visiting him and saw he had amassed a nice collection of Tags in various models. I made the mistake of telling him how much I loved this particular watch. He immediately offered it to me, and I refused. Got home from my visit and found it in the pocket of my suitcase. He's a great friend.

S95. 206K. 18 carot gold plate. Nothing special, but priceless to me.








Why is the face a little bit corroded? I changed the battery once and didn't get the back tight. Went surfing and ended up getting some of the Atlantic Ocean in there. Works perfectly, and no way I would ever swap the mechanism. Character and provenance.


----------



## edje

JimIslander said:


> My best friend gave me this Tag about 20 years ago. I was visiting him and saw he had amassed a nice collection of Tags in various models. I made the mistake of telling him how much I loved this particular watch. He immediately offered it to me, and I refused. Got home from my visit and found it in the pocket of my suitcase. He's a great friend.
> 
> S95. 206K. 18 carot gold plate. Nothing special, but priceless to me.
> View attachment 28847
> View attachment 28848
> 
> 
> Why is the face a little bit corroded? I changed the battery once and didn't get the back tight. Went surfing and ended up getting some of the Atlantic Ocean in there. Works perfectly, and no way I would ever swap the mechanism. Character and provenance.  What a shame about the corrosion I always did battery replacement myself because the TAG Heuer dealer asked about 90 US dollars for battery replacements and hydro testing but if you re Grease the seal properly it will be what I tide normal swimming and snorkelling but it is always a small risk for leakage of course


----------



## JimIslander

What a shame about the corrosion I always did battery replacement myself because the TAG Heuer dealer asked about 90 US dollars for battery replacements and hydro testing but if you re Grease the seal properly it will be what I tide normal swimming and snorkelling but it is always a small risk for leakage of course


I was upset for five minutes or so. But now that corroded face means a lot more to me than replacing it with a new one would.


----------



## Pellidon




----------



## Repsol600rr

Didn't realize we had a watch thread here. Don't want to have to worry about my watch at work so none of the fancy ones. Love citizen watches for normal activities, the 3 I have are nothing but excellent. It may be on its second clasp (yes, I broke titanium 😆) but it keeps on ticking about 12 years on.


----------



## ven

Few recents 
gpw1000v











gwg10001a3 with desert camo band and bezel






gwnQ1000mc






gbd200


----------



## JimIslander

Workhorse watch. Garmin Forerunner 245.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Few recents
> gpw1000v
> 
> View attachment 28980
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28981
> 
> gwg10001a3 with desert camo band and bezel
> View attachment 28982
> 
> 
> 
> gwnQ1000mc
> 
> 
> View attachment 28983
> 
> gbd200
> 
> 
> View attachment 28984


Analog? Wuh? 😱


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Analog? Wuh? 😱


I have quite a few G analogs, prob my fav. Although digital is what got me into G shocks to break up the analog divers .
A few have gps , mb6 and Bluetooth, so 3 ways of getting perfect time!
This is the model after gpw2000 which has all 3 ways, the gpw1000v doesn’t have Bluetooth.
Both sapphire , both carbon fibre bands (although I swapped out for the casio bracelet on the 1000)


----------



## Robot Mania FU

Doxa Sub 300t




Tissot PRX




And my favorite. A 1940's Omega 2503


----------



## bykfixer

I bought some watch tools to rebuild a 1960's Elgin Sportsman since it's worth less than the tools costed but watch shops want like $200 to start and say it could be as much as $300. It runs great for about an hour then stops. 

I'll get to it one of these days.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> I bought some watch tools to rebuild a 1960's Elgin Sportsman since it's worth less than the tools costed but watch shops want like $200 to start and say it could be as much as $300. It runs great for about an hour then stops.
> 
> I'll get to it one of these days.



Another first, BF! That's the first time in my life I've ever 'heard' anyone use the words 'rebuild' and 'watch' (implied) in the same sentence! (seriously!)

It could be said that I fix things for a living, but my standard line is that I'll work on just about anything except cameras, guns, and watches. I *always *leave those for the pros.

Edit: What I'm wearing: Same as every day. A fairly small, rather thin $14USD Casio LCD day-date-chrono, all metal. When working my last (industrial) job, it was essentially the same thing w/resin case and buckle w/synthetic plastic-like band. That was so if / when I got busted for wearing a watch on the job, I could defend it as being fairly electrically safe, and also likely to break free under stress without serious physical injury - but normally under 2 long-sleeve shirts, I got lucky and never ended up having to plead that case. I made sure EHS (safety) folks never saw me using it, and no one else ratted me out in a half dozen+ years!

Many 'round here seem to wear fairly massive watches like I see all the F1 drivers wearing (sponsorship deals, I'm sure). I couldn't wear anything like those.


----------



## ampdude

Have a Timex Ironman. Got it as a birthday present back in 1995. I still wear it pretty often, wore it yesterday. It still works, but I lost one of the internal screws while changing the battery last time. Not sure where to get some more screws of that size, the jewelry shops don't care or have anything. It's been everywhere. It's older than most of my current co-workers.


----------



## raggie33

timex expedtion analog is so pretty with its indiglo


----------



## ampdude

Cool, thanks for the tip. I actually have three different versions of the Ironman including the recent one. I prefer the rubber wrist bands. That looks like a cool watch though, I really like it. It might be on my short list.


----------



## raggie33

i love timex good and fair prices back when i ran 10k i used them are casio


----------



## bykfixer

My first solar watch still runs great. Needs some cleaning in the nooks n crannies after being worn on construction sites a few times a month for about a dozen years. The crystal has a small scratch around 7 o'clock on the dial, but other than that it's hanging tough.


----------



## Dave_H

Not wearing it at the moment but I have a NexxTech "atomic" watch i.e. with built-in receiver for WWVB (60kHz). These were discontinued at least 15 years ago but managed to latch onto a few. Problem is their plastic wristbands eventually cracked and are not easily repairable or replaceable. Plastic body and band were single piece, but also got a metal version although its display is not as good (digits too small).

I now use one as a small pocket watch or mini-clock and know as long as it syncs, time is within 1 second of WWVB, for cases where this matters.

It uses CR1620 which is a bit uncommon but found a dollar-store source of them to keep it running. Changing battery is a delicate task but got the hang of it.

In this day of GPS, a watch which picks up 60kHz radio seems arcane, but I like its display, and still works though a bit picky in position/orientation to re-sync.

I've met only one other person using similar type of watch and believe his was Casio.

I also have a collection of atomic wall and desk clocks around the house, of various sizes and brands.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

No pic. at the moment (sorry) but a while ago Dollar Tree came out with a LED watch which was neat. Digits lit up in a sequence. It took two LR44 button cells which are replaceable once you find out how it comes apart. I took off the band and used it as a pocket watch, but found its accuracy not great; and resetting time is a pain. Fun for $1.25 plus tax though!

Dave

What! Watch you're Wearing? -> Yes!


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> timex expedtion analog is so pretty with its indiglo


True. Only issue is if you use the indiglo too many times, it stops working. The Expeditions are so inexpensive, you can forget about somehow replacing the indiglo feature. Everyone, including Timex, will politely advise just buying another Expedition.


----------



## knucklegary

ampdude said:


> Have a Timex Ironman. Got it as a birthday present back in 1995. I still wear it pretty often, wore it yesterday. It still works, but I lost one of the internal screws while changing the battery last time. Not sure where to get some more screws of that size, the jewelry shops don't care or have anything. It's been everywhere. It's older than most of my current co-workers.


Try searching for a non working, same model, that you can cannibalize parts?


----------



## ampdude

knucklegary said:


> Try searching for a non working, same model, that you can cannibalize parts?



I may have to do that. I have a newer one that is about in between the age of the old and new one. Early 2000's when they came out with the larger style. I might be able to use some out of that one. Even though it works one of the bands broke and replacements cost almost as much as a new watch. I did replace the bands on the really old one a few years ago, but I got them for cheap and I couldn't find any more.


----------



## ven

Analog Saturday…….with a touch of lcd 👊🏻


----------



## bykfixer

A simple Timex stretchy band number for a sorta retro-look to go with a retro linen shirt.


----------



## Repsol600rr

JR4051-54L Sailhawk. And the whole gang. CB5908-57E, BM6060-57F, and JR4051-54L


----------



## louie

This has been an old reliable in my rotation, basic Seiko quartz titanium. I can see it even with poor eyes and poor light. When the band gets too scuffed, I just go over it with some sandpaper! Battery lasts about 2 years.


----------



## louie

I'll get my modest items out of the way pretty quickly, lol.
My dainty fashion watch, a cheap Skagen titanium quartz. It's thin and light, but I can see it with the poor eyes, in poor light. The clasp broke once, but I found a nice, nearly exact Ti replacement at Esslinger.com. It's been very reliable with I believe, a bead blast finish, so I can't sandpaper it. Battery also seems to last about 2 years. The GITD markers aren't nearly as good as the Seiko's.


----------



## louie

Gotta get my post count to 1k! Today's $20 special, Casio analog faux diver. Good visibility even in low light, and the bezel actually turns. GITD not great. I expect the band to go bad in a few years, but really, for $20, you don't cry if it gets destroyed.


----------



## ruffy

Hello everyone,
nice to see that there are people with other interests beside flashlights. 😬

I would to join and present you my daily rocker.
Nothing fancy, just a simple Seiko SKX007 with Nato Strap. Considering to get myself an oyster bracelet.


----------



## pilo7448

*Marathon Jsar! *


----------



## this_is_nascar

An inexpensive Xiaomi band 5.


----------



## Repsol600rr

New day, same watch. Plus a few scratches and nicks from last time...


----------



## bykfixer

I ❤️Citizen eco drive watches


----------



## Monocrom

Me too.


----------



## lumenati

Stopped wearing a watch 27 years ago, when I got a cell phone.


----------



## Monocrom

lumenati said:


> Stopped wearing a watch 27 years ago, when I got a cell phone.


Great grand-pa had a device he used to pull from his pocket, push a button, read the time, put it back in his pocket. He'd find it hilarious that he was over 100 years ahead of his time.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I find it so much more convenient to track time with a watch than a phone. It's also a reason I like analog over digital. Even if I don't absorb the exact time, a quick glance at my wrist allows me to estimate where I'm at and keep track of my day to keep me on schedule. The rare times I rush out without donning my watch I am lost the entire day. I had a job a while ago I couldn't wear a watch due to it being a snag hazard. But I had several clocks in my immediate area so it wast too bad. My current job not so much. I would be extremely lost without a watch.


----------



## Pellidon

Timex Waterbury.


----------



## bykfixer

Repsol600rr said:


> I find it so much more convenient to track time with a watch than a phone. It's also a reason I like analog over digital. Even if I don't absorb the exact time, a quick glance at my wrist allows me to estimate where I'm at and keep track of my day to keep me on schedule. The rare times I rush out without donning my watch I am lost the entire day. I had a job a while ago I couldn't wear a watch due to it being a snag hazard. But I had several clocks in my immediate area so it wast too bad. My current job not so much. I would be extremely lost without a watch.


I used to never wear a watch even though I had a few. Then for some reason I started wearing one. It wasn't long before I missed wearing one on days I did not. And one day it occured to me people at work treated me different (in a good way) when I wore a watch. So I tried an experiment wearing various watches in certain situations. Like when I was around certain kinds of groups, like when in a group of geeks a digital watch with a calculator seemed to cause them to talk to me more than when I wore an old analog with a stretch band. 

Now I wear what I feel like wearing on a particular day but there are still times I'll put on a dressy watch when I have meeting with the bosses. One day I was working with an intern who had trouble understanding his place on the food chain. I stopped wearing a watch for a few days. He made a comment about people who don't wear watches and how he could not understand why. My reply to him was "I've got you to tell me what time it is". Next day I wore a watch and the next and so on. One day he remarked how he hoped he didn't offend me with the watch comment the other day. I responded "I was not offended at all, I just wear a watch now to show you how easily you can be replaced". lol


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

bykfixer said:


> [...] Next day I wore a watch and the next and so on. One day he remarked how he hoped he didn't offend me with the watch comment the other day. I responded "I was not offended at all, I just wear a watch now to show you how easily you can be replaced". lol


Jesus, byk.


----------



## bykfixer

Puppies need to know their place in the pack. The intern did not so I had to snarl at him.


----------

